# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευση - Σεμινάρια/Συνέδρια

## tsevious

ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ
ΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΩΝ
ΤΜΗΜΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΩΝ ΣΠΟΥ∆ΩΝ
ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ∆ΙΑΛΕΞΗΣ
την Πέ&micro;πτη 12 Μαΐου 2005 στις 11.00 π.&micro;.
στην Αίθουσα Συνεδριάσεων
θα πραγ&micro;ατοποιηθεί ο&micro;ιλία από τον
καθηγητή των Πανεπιστη&micro;ίων Nancy II και Paris I - Pantheon –
Sorbonne, Πρόεδρο του Τ&micro;ή&micro;ατος Οικονο&micro;ικών Επιστη&micro;ών και
∆ιοίκησης Επιχειρήσεων του Centre Europeen Universitaire και
κατόχου έδρας Jean Monnet
Alain Buzelay
&micro;ε θέ&micro;α
Η ΑΠΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΙΚΩΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ:
Η ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ
(Θα υπάρχει ταυτόχρονη &micro;ετάφραση)
(Πληροφορίες: Καθηγητή κ. Ευάγγελο Σα&micro;πράκο).

----------


## Asterias

Μπράβο!!!!

Πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία!!!!!!!

Παιδιά είναι πάρα πολύ κάλο να έχουμε στο naytilia τέτοιου είδους πληροφορίες, προσωπικά θα με ενδιέφερε πάρα πολύ να παρακολουθήσω το συγκεκριμένο σεμινάριο....!! Δυστυχώς όμως το μάθαμε αρκετά αργά!!

Εάν κάποιος άλλος φίλος-η έχει υπ`όψη του τέτοια θεματάκια πιστεύω πως θα ενδιέφερε πολλούς εξ` ημών να τα γνωρίζουμε!!!!

Tsevious ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ενημέρωση!!!

----------


## Morgan

το θεμα που δινει η tsevious ειναι πολυ σημαντικο για ολους μας και θα ηταν ωραιο σε τακτα διαστηματα να μας ενημερωνει για τα τεκτενομενα στο Πα.Πει. 

σχετικα με επαγγελματικα σεμιναρια (ναυτιλιακα) , σχετικα φτηνα 300 ευρω περιπου , που προσφερουν βασικες γνωσεις σε ολες τις κατηγοριες των εμπλεκομενων στην ναυτιλια, εχω γραψει στην Ποντοπορο ...υπαρχει ενδιαφερον ομως και απο αλλους? ωστε να φτιαξουμε μια καλη βαση δεδομενων και πληροφοριων? ακομα και να τα αξιολογουμε μπορουμε....

----------


## tsevious

_ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ_
*CAREER WEEK 2005*

_ΔΙΑΛΕΞΗ
ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 18 ΜΑΪΟΥ 2005
Δηληγιάννη 11, Κηφισιά_

*“ Η ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΞΙΩΣΗ”*

_Το πρόσωπο της Ελληνικής αγοράς εργασίας.Υπαρχουν κανόνες;_ 

Ομιλητές:
 κ.   Ρ. Πιτσίκα, Human Resources Manager, Manpower Team AE
 κ.  Θ. Καραλάζου, Διευθύντρια Ανθρωπίνων Πόρων APIVITA AE
 κ.   Ι. Γκρίτζαλης, Διευθυντής Develop-Ανθρώπινοι Πόροι
 κ.   Ι. Χαραμής, Sales and Marketing Director, Proton Investment Bank
Συντονιστής :
 κ.  Σπ. Μιχαλούλης, Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος ORIENTUM -Σύμβουλοι Επαγγελματικού Προσανατολισμού

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες και δηλώσεις συμμετοχής παρακαλώ όπως επικοινωνήσετε με την κ. Παντούλια Κωνσταντίνα 210.3225961 ή careeroffice@nyc.gr

_*ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ*_

ΑΠΟ ΤΟ *NEW YORK COLLEGE*

----------


## Morgan

εχεις καποια επιπλεον πληροφορηση? αν δινουν καποιο πιστοποιητικο ή κατι τετοιο? (μην ειναι σαν το αλλο  :wink: )....

----------


## tsevious

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΛ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ????ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ Η ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΗ

----------


## Morgan

θα παρω βρε!!!!! 8O

----------


## Morgan

στις 18/4 πηρα μερος στο πρωτο απο κομματια ενος σεμιναριου, σχετικα με ρυμουλκα και διασωστες (Salvage).
εχει ενδιαφερον αλλα πρεπει να εχεις βασικες γνωσεις τουλαχιστον. 

θα δημοσιευσω τι προγραμματα υπαρχουν και μαλιστα 3μερα σχετικα φτηνα (γυρω στα 300 ευρω)...καποια ψιλομετρανε.
το συγκεκριμενο σεμιναριο προσφερεται σαν πηγη βασικων γνωσεων, κοστιζει 350 ευρω και ειναι τρεις μερες απο 3 ωρες.
τα περναει τα θεματα λιγο γρηγορα, και αν δεν εισαι στο legal, insurance, underwriter , salvor,  δεν θα εχεις μεγαλη χρησιμοτητα εκτος φυσικα απο την γνωση.

*υπαρχουν και αλλα σεμιναρια ισως πιο καταλληλα για παιδια πανεπιστημιου και καποια για επαγγελματιες....οποιος ενδιαφερεται τα αναλυουμε.*

----------


## vassokaperoni

See below received, Hellenic Shipbrokers Association organizes in regular basis seminars like below,  and for your information cost per participant is abt 60 EURO (if I remember well).
I have attended few, they are quite OK, the most important is that the are short, non-costly and you can attend whatever issue you are interested in.




  ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ ΜΕΣΙΤΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΩΝ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΕΩΝ  
            HELLENIC SHIPBROKERS ASSOCIATION
         2, DRAGATSI STR., 185 35 PIRAEUS, GREECE
        TEL:+(30210) 4220055, FAX:+(30210) 4220057
                 E-MAIL: hsa@hsa.gr
                WEB SITE: www.hsa.gr

            ΘΕΜΑ: ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΑ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΑ   

Ευχαρίστως σας ανακοινώνουμε ότι το Σωματείο μας διοργανώνει νέο
επιμορφωτικό σεμινάριο πρακτικής για στελέχη και εκπαιδευόμενους 
Ναυτιλιακών Επιχειρήσεων, καθώς και για φοιτητές και σπουδαστές 
Ναυτιλιακών.
Το σεμινάριο αυτό διοργανώνεται στις 23-27 Mαίου 2005, με θέμα: 

«A FRUITFULL DAY IN A CHARTERING DEPT - POST FIXTURE PROCEDURES»

και η διάρκειά του είναι συνολικά 9 διδακτικές ώρες.

Το πρόγραμμα του σεμιναρίου είναι ως εξής:
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ      23     ΜΑΙΟΥ      2005        6-9 μ.μ.
ΠΕΜΠΤΗ       25     ΜΑΙΟΥ      2005        6-9 μ.μ.             
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ    27     ΜΑΙΟΥ      2005        6-9 μ.μ.

Οι συμμετέχοντες θα λάβουν σχετικό πιστοποιητικό.

Εγγραφές μέχρι και την ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 20 ΜΑΙΟΥ.

Το σεμινάριο θα διεξαχθεί στα  γραφεία της Λέσχης μας, Δραγάτση 2, στον
7ο όροφο.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες επικοινωνήστε με την Γραμματεία.

Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς
Το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο

==================================================  ==
Our web site www.hsa.gr Designed Updated & Powered by Infomarine-On-line

www.infomarine.gr
==================================================  ==

----------


## tsevious

OXI ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ Ο MORGAN.ΚΑΛΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟΣΚΟΠΟΥΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΣΤΗ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΝΟΥ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΟΣ.ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ

----------


## tsevious

Σας προσκαλούμε 
την Τετάρτη 18 Μαΐου 2005, 
στην ημερίδα  με θέμα "Τρόποι & Φορείς Χρηματοδότησης της Επιχειρηματικής σας Ιδέας"
που διοργανώνει η Υπηρεσία Επιχειρηματικότητας του Γραφείου Διασύνδεσης του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιώς, 
στην Αίθουσα Συνεδρίων του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιώς

----------


## Morgan

ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΑ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΑ (DERIVATIVES)
ΔΕΥ 23/05
ΤΕΤ 25/05
ΠΕΜ 26/05
ΔΕΥ 30/05 19:00-21:00 
€500 

από το Hellenic management center στον Πειραια...

μμμμ(?) :roll:

----------


## Morgan

A.S.B.A.
Association of Ship Brokers & Agents (U.S.A.), Inc.


September 2005 Session!
 (Beginning first week in September)
Distance Learning Courses Online!

∙∙ ASBA Certificate Courses ∙∙∙
* Shipbroking & Chartered Vessel Operations
o  12 Lessons approximately 26 weeks in length.  A new lecture every two weeks followed by question/answer session and final exam.

* Maritime Law
o 6 Lessons approximately 14 weeks in length.  A new lecture every two weeks followed by question/answer session and final exam.

Students access course work via the ASBA Website 
and are monitored and assisted by a highly qualified 
Professor of Maritime Studies at the Graduate Level.



EMAIL:  asba@asba.org
WEBSITE:  www.asba.org

----------


## lamainmusain

Ευτυχως που εχουμε τον Morgan  που τα ψαχνει και ενηρωνομαστε  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Χρηστο αυτα ειναι τα μαθηματα που μου ελεγες που αν τα παρακολουθησει καποιος και απο ασχετο με την ναυτιλια ΑΕΙ να ειναι μπορει να δουλεψει σε ναυτιλιακη εταιρια :?:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

> Ευτυχως που εχουμε τον Morgan  που τα ψαχνει και ενηρωνομαστε   Χρηστο αυτα ειναι τα μαθηματα που μου ελεγες που αν τα παρακολουθησει καποιος και απο ασχετο με την ναυτιλια ΑΕΙ να ειναι μπορει να δουλεψει σε ναυτιλιακη εταιρια :?:  :?:


αυτο Χρησταρα νομιζω οτι αποδεικνυεται στην πραξη και μετα απο το ψαξιμο του καθενα μας.
Παντως μονο αυτο το χαρτι ειναι δυσκολο να σε οδηγησει απευθειας σε εταιρεια. Με καποια σαν αυτα ομως και λιγο υπομονη (μηδενικοι μισθοι σε μικρα γραφεια πχ) στην αρχη , ναι.

το συγκεκριμενο course δεν ειναι και ιδιαιτερα ακριβο...και το ASBA  ειναι γνωστο εκει που πρεπει, ιδιαιτερα δε στην αμερικη

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΟΔΟΤΗΣΗ  «Αρχές και Διαδικασίες Ναυτιλιακών Χρηματοδοτήσεων» 
(α’ μέρος)                                                                                                        

ΕΙΣΗΓΗΤΗΣ: ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟΣ 
Σύμβουλος Ναυτιλιακών χρηματοδοτήσεων, εισηγητής σεμιναρίων 

Σε ποιους απευθύνεται
Σε στελέχη λογιστηρίου ναυτιλιακών επιχειρήσεων που είναι υπεύθυνα για την παροχή και επεξήγηση οικονομικών στοιχείων που ζητούν οι τράπεζες, σε τραπεζικά στελέχη (υποδιευθυντές και προϊσταμένους) που υπηρετούν: στα ναυτιλιακά καταστήματα τραπεζών σε τμήματα δανείων και εξυπηρετήσεως ναυτιλιακών πελατών, σε κεντρικές υπηρεσίες αξιολογήσεως ναυτιλιακών δανείων, στην επιθεώρηση των τραπεζών, στην Νομική Υπηρεσία και στις καθυστερήσεις.

Σκοπός του σεμιναρίου
Η παρουσίαση και ανάπτυξη των αρχών που διέπουν τις ναυτιλιακές χρηματοδοτήσεις και η τήρηση των διαδικασιών εκταμιεύσεως και παρακολουθήσεως τους μέχρι την αποπληρωμή των δανείων.

Θέματα  σεμιναρίου:
·	Οι αρχές του τραπεζικού Δανεισμού.
·	Το πλοίο και η αγορά του. Οι ναυτιλιακοί κύκλοι, ναύλωση και Ασφάλιση του πλοίου.
·	Κύρια χαρακτηριστικά της τραπεζικής ναυτιλιακής πολιτικής. 
·	Αρχές Οικονομικής Ανάλυσης , είδη εξασφαλίσεων.
·	Το Εισηγητικό και τι περιλαμβάνει.
·	Σύμβαση Ναυτιλιακού δανείου. Οι όροι και τα μυστικά της. 
·	Αρχικοί και παρεπόμενοι έλεγχοι όπως: έλεγχος της πιστοληπτικής ικανότητος του Εφοπλιστή, της καταστάσεως του πλοίου, της ασφαλιστικής του κάλυψης, της λήψης όλων των ναύλων μέσω της δανειοδοτούσας Τράπεζας κ.ά.
·	Έλεγχοι και Διαδικασίες  κατά την εκταμίευση του δανείου, διαδικασίες ελέγχου και παρακολούθησης, κυρίως της ανανέωσης των ασφαλιστηρίων συμβολαίων, της εκτίμησης της αξίας του πλοίου και της λήψης των ναύλων μέσω της Τράπεζας.
·	Συγκέντρωση στοιχείων που απαιτούνται για την ετήσια επανέγκριση της δανειακής σχέσεως (credit review).

Παρασκευή 14 & Σάββατο 15 Οκτωβρίου 2005
Ώρες 17.00 – 22.00 & 09.00-16.00
Κτίριο  Ναυτεμπορικής
 (Λένορμαν 205, Κολωνός)

Κόστος συμμετοχής : € 420
Πληροφορίες – Δηλώσεις Συμμετοχής:
κα Κέδε, τηλ.:210-5198000, 210-5198158
Fax:210-5146035, e-mail: seminars@naftemporiki.gr
Επιδοτούμενο σεμινάριο μέσω του προγράμματος ΛΑΕΚ ( 0,45)

ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ:ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΟΔΟΤΗΣΗ  «Αξιολόγηση και διαπραγμάτευση ναυτιλιακών δανείων» 
(β’ μέρος)                                                                                                        
ΕΙΣΗΓΗΤΗΣ: ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟΣ 
Σύμβουλος Ναυτιλιακών χρηματοδοτήσεων, εισηγητής σεμιναρίων 

Σε ποιους απευθύνεται
Σε στελέχη ναυτιλιακών επιχειρήσεων που είναι υπεύθυνα για την προώθηση και διαπραγμάτευση αιτημάτων χρηματοδοτήσεων και την εν γένει διατήρηση καλών τραπεζικών επαφών, σε στελέχη (account officers) που υπηρετούν στη Διεύθυνση Ναυτιλιακών Δανείων της τράπεζας ή σε κεντρικές υπηρεσίες αξιολογήσεως και εγκρίσεως ναυτιλιακών δανείων.

Σκοπός του σεμιναρίου
Η λογική και οι διαδικασίες διαπραγμάτευσης, παρουσίασης, έγκρισης και παρακολούθησης των ναυτιλιακών χρηματοδοτήσεων. Η ανάπτυξη τεχνικών διαπραγμάτευσης και αξιολόγησης των προτάσεων ναυτιλιακών χρηματοδοτήσεων, η υποβολή εμπεριστατωμένων προτάσεων ναυτιλιακών δανείων, η παρακολούθηση και ο έλεγχος κατά την αποπληρωμή αυτών.

Θέματα  σεμιναρίου:
·	Αρχές Τραπεζικού δανεισμού.
·	Το πλοίο και η αγορά του. Οι ναυτιλιακοί κύκλοι, η ναύλωση και η ασφάλιση του πλοίου
·	Τρόποι ναυτιλιακών χρηματοδοτήσεων. Commercial Banks & Banking Syndicates
·	Αίτηση χορηγήσεως ναυτιλιακού δανείου, διαπραγματεύσεις, διαδικασία εγκρίσεως, το εισηγητικό, οικονομική Ανάλυση, ιστορικά Cash Flows του πλοίου και προβλέψεις, η λογική των υποθέσεων 
·	Σύμβαση Ναυτιλιακού δανείου, τι είναι και τι δεν είναι διαπραγματεύσιμο, προετοιμασία και υπογραφή της σύμβασης ναυτιλιακού δανείου
·	Ενδοτραπεζικές και εξωτραπεζικές διαδικασίες  κατά την εκταμίευση του δανείου
·	Αρχικοί και παρεπόμενοι έλεγχοι όπως: έλεγχος της πιστοληπτικής ικανότητος του Εφοπλιστή, της καταστάσεως του πλοίου, της συνεχούς ασφαλιστικής του κάλυψης, της λήψης των ναύλων μέσω της Τράπεζας κ.ά.
·	Παραβιάσεις των όρων της σύμβασης, τρόποι και διαδικασίες επίλυσης των αναφυομένων διαφορών, εμπορική και νομική αντιμετώπιση των διαφορών, διαδικασίες

Παρασκευή 11 & Σάββατο 12 Νοεμβρίου 2005

Ώρες 17.00 – 22.00 & 09.00-16.00
Κτίριο  Ναυτεμπορικής
 (Λένορμαν 205, Κολωνός)

Κόστος συμμετοχής : € 420
Πληροφορίες – Δηλώσεις Συμμετοχής:
κα Κέδε, τηλ.:210-5198000, 210-5198158
Fax:210-5146035, e-mail: seminars@naftemporiki.gr
Επιδοτούμενο σεμινάριο μέσω του προγράμματος ΛΑΕΚ ( 0,45)

  ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ:ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ

----------


## Morgan

17-21 OCTOBER 2005 LOADING / DISCHARGING PROCEDURES
a. PORT ADMINISTRATIONS
b. CUSTOM AUTHORITIES / PORT AUTHORITIES / SHIP AGENTS / STEVEDORES / TALLYMEN ETC.
c. CARGO STOWAGE / LASHING SECURING / DUNAGING / CARGO PLANS 
d. TRIM AND STABILITY
e. CALCULATING THE QUANTITY TO BE LOADED
f. THE LOADING PROCEDURE / MATES RECEIPTS 
g. THE DISCHARGING PROCEDURE
h. FULL CARGOES / PART CARGOES / LOGISTICS

Fax:+30-210-4220057

συμμετοχες ως μια βδομαδα πριν τα σεμιναρια
3 φορες την βδομαδα (3 ωρες καθε φορα)


---
εχω σκοπο να παρακολουθησω καποια απο τα ερχομενα (ισως και αυτο) που ασχολουνται με ναυλωσεις και φορτωτικες  και θα σας ενημερωσω σχετικα

----------


## Morgan

Για πληροφόρηση ... Η Ένωση τραπεζών & χρηματοδοτικών στελεχών ελληνικής ναυτιλίας (ETXΣN) εχει 135 μέλη και ο στόχος είναι να αγγίξουν τα 250.

Τρομερός κλάδος

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Όποιος επιθυμεί να του στείλουμε της αιτήσεις συμμετοχής για τα σεμινάρια μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μας στην διεύθυνση :
info@naytilia.gr

----------


## Morgan

Oι στόχοι των χρηματοδοτών της ναυτιλίας
ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑ  

Θα διατηρήσει η ναυλαγορά τη δυναμική των προηγούμενων μηνών στο επόμενο διάστημα του 2005 αλλά και το 2006 και πόσο προσεκτικοί θα πρέπει να είναι στις κινήσεις τους οι τραπεζίτες που χρηματοδοτούν σήμερα τη ναυτιλία. Tα δύο αυτά ερωτήματα συζητήθηκαν στο διεθνές συνέδριο Marine Money για τη χρηματοδότηση της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας.

Eπικεφαλής στο τμήμα αναλύσεων του ναυλομεσιτικού οίκου Galbraith, ο κ. Philip Roger στην ομιλία του προς ένα πυκνό ακροατήριο στελεχών της ναυτιλίας και Eλλήνων εφοπλιστών, σημείωσε τον προβληματισμό που υπάρχει ως προς την κατεύθυνση που θα ακολουθήσουν οι ναύλοι, ιδιαίτερα στο ξηρό φορτίο και σε συνδυασμό με το γεγονός ότι το 2006 σημαντικός αριθμός νέων πλοίων εισέρχεται για πρώτη φορά στην αγορά.

Oπως είπε η ζήτηση για νέα φορτία παραμένει υψηλή αλλά την ίδια στιγμή αυξάνεται και ο αριθμός των πλοίων. O ίδιος εκτίμησε ότι σε δύο χρόνια ο παγκόσμιος στόλος θα υπερκαλύπτει τη ζήτηση των φορτίων. Hδη διατυπώνονται διιστάμενες απόψεις ως προς την πορεία της ναυλαγοράς στο τελευταίο 3μηνο του 2005. Oι πλοιοκτήτες πιστεύουν ότι οι ναύλοι σταθεροποιούνται σε καλά επίπεδα ενώ οι ναυλομεσίτες εκτιμούν ότι αρχίζει μία καθοδική πορεία. Σε στάση επαγρύπνησης κάλεσε την τραπεζική αγορά ο αντιπρόεδρος της ABN AMRO Δ. Aναγνωστόπουλος. Oπως είπαν οι αναλυτές αν και δεν το ομολογούν ευθέως ωστόσο εμμέσως αφήνουν να εννοηθεί ότι στο β 6μηνο του 2006 η ναυλαγορά θα γνωρίσει κάμψη.

----------


## k_chris

http://www.vships.com/img/Resources/...Brochure_2.pdf



LNG COMPETENCY TRAINING

----------


## Morgan

γεια σου ρε chris... τελικα σε βλεπω στα LNG.. σου αρεσουν.
επειδη δεν μπορεσα ή δεν προσεξα αρκετα το φυλλαδιο, ξερεις το κοστος και  το που γινεται το σεμιναριο?
καταλαβαινω σε καμμια σκανδιναβια αλλα δεν θα ειναι πολυ ακριβο.
αν η εταιρεια σου ειχε LNG θα ηταν ευκολο να συμμετεχεις...
για δωσε παραπανω πληροφοριες σχετικα με τα παραπανω (κοστος/τοπος)

----------


## k_chris

> γεια σου ρε chris... τελικα σε βλεπω στα LNG.. σου αρεσουν.


aplws einai h sygkyria....    twra teleiwnw th sxolh  twra nayphgoun polla oi ellhnes  polla limania kanoun sthn ellada eidikes egkatastaseis  (alexandroupolh)  




> αν η εταιρεια σου ειχε LNG θα ηταν ευκολο να συμμετεχεις....


afou xereis pou eimai    den exei akomh   :? 





> για δωσε παραπανω πληροφοριες σχετικα με τα παραπανω (κοστος/τοπος)


molis ta mazepsw ola 8a kanw ena 8ema sigoura

----------


## Morgan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Morgan
> 
> αν η εταιρεια σου ειχε LNG θα ηταν ευκολο να συμμετεχεις....
> 
> 
> afou xereis pou eimai    den exei akomh   :? 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ΧΑΧΑΧΑ μαρτυριαρη....δεν εχει και δεν προβλεπεται οπως ακουγεται!!

τις πληροφοριες ή οτι αλλο σχετικο βαλτες στο ιδιο τοπικ για να τα χουμε ολα μαζεμενα

----------


## Morgan

τελικά το έχασα λόγω φόρτου εργασίας.

το επόμενο τώρα:

31 OCT -04 NOV 2005 TRADING PRINCIPLES - INSURANCE PRINCIPLES - P&I


a. COMMODITY TRADERS / BROKERS
b. SALES CONTRACT ? LETTER OF CREDIT ? INCO TERMS
c. CONNECTION TO MARITIME GEOGRAPHY
d. CARGO INSURANCE ? INSURANCE BROKERS
e. PRINCIPLES OF MARINE INSURANCE ? H&M
f. TOTAL LOSS / CTL / SALVAGE / GENERAL AVERAGE / SEA PROTESTS
g. P&I CLUBS
h. MAJOR MARITIME INSURANCE MARKETS
i. THE PRACTICAL EFFECT OF INSURANCE AND P&I IN CHARTERING DRY CARGO SHIPS

----------


## Morgan

Η Ναυτιλιακή Λέσχη Πειραιώς προχώρησε σε συνεργασία της με το BCA, με στόχο να έχει ενεργή συμμετοχή στην εκπαίδευση των στελεχών που θα διαμορφώσουν το μέλλον της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας.
Φιλοδοξώντας να πετύχουν την καλύτερη δυνατή εκπαιδευτική υποστήριξη των αυριανών συναδέλφων, το BCA και η Ναυτιλιακή Λέσχη προσφέρουν το μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα LL.M in Maritime Law σε συνεργασία με το London Metropolitan University. Συγχρόνως, και τη διοργάνωση ημερίδων και σεμιναρίων, που αφορούν, όχι μόνον την επικαιρότητα, αλλά και το μέλλον της ναυτιλίας. H έναρξη του προγράμματος ορίστηκε για την Τετάρτη 9 Νοεμβρίου 2005.
Στο πλαίσιο της συνεργασίας, το BCA προσφέρει 25% έκπτωση στο LL.M in Maritime Law, σε όλα τα μέλη της Λέσχης, αλλά και στα στελέχη των εταιρειών των μελών. Παράλληλα δίνεται η δυνατότητα συμμετοχής σε όλα τα μεταπτυχιακά του BCA (MA in Shipping Business, MSc in Purchasing & Supply Chain Management, DMS in Shipping) με 15% έκπτωση.
Σήμερα, στις 6 μ.μ., στα γραφεία της Ναυτιλιακής Λέσχης Πειραιά, το BCA, σε συνεργασία με το διοικητικό συμβούλιο της Λέσχης, θα παρουσιάσουν το πρόγραμμα σπουδών. 
===

Μάλιστα................ :?

----------


## Morgan

Σε αυτό το σεμινάριο θα συμμετέχω από Δευτέρα.
3 μαθήματα των 3 ωρών Δε-Τε-Πα 18,00-21,00

----------


## lamainmusain

Στο London Metropolitan University ο καθηγητης που μας κανει ναυτιλιακο δικαιο εχει κανει 2 μεταπτυχιακα και 1 διδακτορικο και ειπε οτι προκειται για πολυ δυνατο πανεπιστημιο που στο λονδινο το μαστερακι σου δινει κατευθειαν απορωφηση

----------


## lamainmusain

Τι ειναι η ναυτιλιακη λεσχη :?:  :?:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

> Στο London Metropolitan University ο καθηγητης που μας κανει ναυτιλιακο δικαιο εχει κανει 2 μεταπτυχιακα και 1 διδακτορικο και ειπε οτι προκειται για πολυ δυνατο πανεπιστημιο που στο λονδινο το μαστερακι σου δινει κατευθειαν απορωφηση


ακόμα αυτόν έχουν καθηγητή!!??!!!  :wink: 
Να ξέρεις ότι το μόνο που σου εξασφαλίζει σίγουρα δουλειά είναι το ψάξιμο..

λοιπόν όντως το αναφερόμενο πανεπιστήμιο είναι πολύ καλό. Είναι σχετικα δύσκολο και να μπείς αλλά και να βγεις....ε΄ξού και το "  :?  " στο αρχικό μου ποστ.Μου κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση αυτή  η συνεργασία.

Τώρα επιτρέψτε μου να διατηρήσω τις ενστάσεις μου για τα προγράμματα ελληνικών ΙΕΚ που προσφέρονται σε συνεργασία με αγγλικά πανεπιστήμια.

----------


## Kostas22

Einai kala ta seminaria poyu diorganonontai apo daftous?

Endiaferomai na parakolouthiso kanena apo ta epomena..Aksizei?

----------


## Morgan

θα γράψω αναλυτικά μόλις τελειώσω ..
πάντως σαν πρώτη εντύπωση είναι θετική και τα θέματα αν και δουλεύονται επιφανειακά (όπως είναι και λογικό) έχουν ενδιαφέρον και διδάσκονται από ανθρώπους της ναυτιλίας, όχι απλά π.χ. δικηγόρους.

επανέρχομαι

----------


## Morgan

Ενδιαφέρον σεμινάριο , μόνο - για μένα - την πρώτη αλλά κυρίως την δεύτερη ημέρα που αναλύθηκαν τα θέματα Ρ&Ι και γενικά ασφαλειών και καλύψεων, θέματα underwriters  κτλ.

Χαρακτηριστικό αυτού και των υπολοίπων ολιγοήμερων σεμιναρίων, τα "μισόλογα" και η επιφανειακή κάλυψη των θεμάτων (εννοείται και λόγω χρόνου) . Όποιος πηγαινει σε σεμινάρια και ιδιαίτερα τα παιδιά του πανεπιστημίου να έχουν αυτά ακριβώς στο μυαλό τους. Ότι δηλαδή δεν θα μάθουν τα πάντα και πώς κάποια πράγματα μένουν αναγκαστικά απ'έξω λόγω χρόνου, αλλά και για να μπορέσουν να υπάρξουν και.....άλλα σεμινάρια   ! 

Σε γενικές γραμμες, και κρίνοντας μόνο τις δυο πρώτες ημερες, είναι αξιοπρεπές σεμινάριο με σχετικά χαμηλό κόστος (70Ε) που αξίζει για να πάρετε μια μυρουδιά.

Το επόμενο που μάλλον θα παρακολουθήσω ειναι 12-16/12 για φορτωτικές.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σεμινάριο της Σχολής Ναυπηγών ΜΜ/Εργαστήριο Ναυτικής Θαλάσσιας Υδροδυναμικής του Πολυτεχνέιου Αθηνών και της εταιρείς C-MAP με θέμα :
1. Την παρουσίαση προγράμματος ασφαλούς Ναυσιπλοίας με χρήση του ατμοσφαιρικού μοντέλου SKIRON
2. Την χρήση των επισήμων Ηλεκτρονικών Ναυτιλιακών Χαρτών (ΕΝC) στα συστήματα ECDIS των πλοίων.


Τρίτη 29 Νοεμβρίου 2005 ώρα 17,30 στον Ναυτικός Όμιλος Ελλάδος / Μικρολίμανο


Συμμετοχή / Πληροφορίες 2109373588 e-mail info@e-map.gr

----------


## nik

Morgan 2 erothseis:

- Oi synedries einai treis se mia vdomada ana seminario? Prepei na paravretheis se oles tis synedries?

- Pou ginontai ta seminaria?

----------


## Morgan

το σεμινάριο (το κάθε σεμινάριο) διαρκεί 3 ημέρες , δηλαδή Δε-Τετ-Παρ. της ίδιας εβδομάδας.
Τα μαθήματα είναι 3ωρα από 18.00-21.00 αυτές τις ημέρες και πρέπει να πας σε όλα για να λάβεις το πιστοποιητικό.
Τα σεμινάρια γίνονται στα γραφεία του συλλόγου στην Δραγάτση

----------


## Morgan

28 NOV - 2 DEC 2005 CHARTER PARTY


a. TYPES OF CHARTER PARTIES
b. APPROVED / ADOPTED FORMS
c. BIMCO / INTERTANCO / ASBA / ETC
d. CONNECTION OF SPECIFIC TYPES OF CHARTER PARTIES TO SPECIFIC TYPES OF COMMODITY
e. PRINCIPLES OF VOYAGE CHARTER PARTIES
f. PRINCIPLES OF TIME CHARTER PARTIES
g. TERMS - CONDITIONS ? IN NOMINATE TERMS ? WARRANTIES
h. PART 1 ? PART 2 ? ADDITIONAL CLAUSES ? RIDER
i. DELETIONS / ALTERATIONS

Tel:+30-210-4220055, Fax:+30-210-4220057

----------


## Morgan

*Η ανακοίνωση του συνεδρίου μεταφέρεται αυτούσια όπως ελήφθη...*

*TMSA AND CONTINUOUS IMPROVEMENT IN TANKER OPERATIONS*

*One day Tanker Operator conference in Athens, Tuesday Jan 31st sponsored by Ulysses Systems* 

SPEAKERS INCLUDE

*- Dimitris Lyras, director, Lyras Shipping (chair)

- Capt. Panos Hatzikyriakos, safety and security manager / DPA / CSO, OSG Shipmanagement  

- Antonios E. Vrondissis, quality manager and DPA, Andriaki Shipping 

- Kostas Polydakis, technical manager, Athenian Sea Carriers 

- Capt. Michael Reppas, HSE Director, Seaworld Management and Trading 

- Apostolos Belokas, managing director, International Business Consultants 

- Panteleimon Pantelis, services director, Ulysses Systems*

POSSIBLE TOPICS OF DISCUSSION 

- Is TMSA an additional paperwork, management and inspection burden on tanker operators, or will it reduce the amount of unhelpful paperwork, management and inspections is this a convergence or divergence of regulation?

- How much will it cost? 

- Is this oil companies passing liability onto tanker operators?

- Does TMSA provide a beneficial framework for quality tanker operators?

- Will it help improve the confidence that regulators, charterers and the public have in the tanker industry by creating a sense of customer in charge, thereby reducing the harsh treatment of seafarers by regulators and slowing the expansion of regional legislation?

- Is it beneficial for the tanker industry to have a tiered market framework?

- Does TMSA dovetail with other industry initiatives such as the Intertanko striving for zero and the InterManager industry-wide KPIs project?

- Could TMSA provide an adequate return on investment?

- Which technology can help you get higher scores? 

 WHY REGISTER FOR THIS CONFERENCE

- Cost estimates for getting reasonable TMSA scores range up to $60,000 per vessel per year. Figure out the right approach to TMSA for your company

- Contribute to the discussion of how good tanker operations will be rewarded and poor tanker operations punished in the coming years

- Contribute to the discussion of how maritime regulatory management burden might be reduced 

- Learn from industry leaders how to approach TMSA and progress towards higher scores 

- Learn about best use of software and satcom tools to improve management systems 

*Limited places register for yours now. Delegate places just Eur 450 / GBP 295*

*Early bird booking discount Eur 350 if you register before Christmas 2005* 

HOW TO REGISTER

Contact Diana Leahy in London on leahy@thedigitalship.com, Tel +44 207 510 0015

Register online at www.tankeroperator.com/athens.htm

FOR FURTHER INFORMATION

See the conference website 

www.tankeroperator.com/athens.htm

Tanker Operator is published by Maritime Content Ltd, 213 Marsh Wall, London, E14 9FJ, UK

www.tankeroperator.com

ATHENS - Metropolitan Hotel, January 31st, 2006

----------


## Morgan

*The Association of Ship Brokers and Agents (U.S.A.), Inc.*

2005 -2006 Session

The Basic Principles of Chartering – Home Study Course

ASBA Certificate Course

The course is designed for vessel owners or operators, importers, exporters, brokers or traders who require an overview of the chartering field.  Accountants, lawyers, consultants, and students have traditionally enrolled in the course to aid them in their related work.

Course includes study material for the following topics:


                                                Chartering Terms                             Arbitration

Freight Derivatives                           Laytime                

Voyage Estimating                           Legal Principles of Chartering  

Tanker Chartering                            Admiralty Law

It is the only course of its kind worldwide!

It has been enthusiastically endorsed by our past student body as it enters its twenty-fourth session.

The basics of chartering from A to Z are presented in a clear, concise and easy-to-read textbook copyrighted by ASBA.


For more information and application please contact ASBA:


A.S.B.A.
Association of Ship Brokers & Agents (U.S.A.), Inc.
Tel:  201-569-2882
Email:  asba@asba.org

----------


## Morgan

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για αυτό πιθανότατα, θα το παρακολουθήσουμε μαζί...! 8) 

*η διάρκειά του είναι συνολικά 9 διδακτικές ώρες.

Το πρόγραμμα του σεμιναρίου είναι ως εξής:
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ       12   ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ   2005        6-9 μ.μ.
TETAΡTH       14   ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ   2005        6-9 μ.μ.             
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ    16   ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ   2005        6-9 μ.μ.*

Οι συμμετέχοντες θα λάβουν σχετικό πιστοποιητικό.

Εγγραφές μέχρι και την ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 9 ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ.

Το σεμινάριο θα διεξαχθεί στα  γραφεία της Λέσχης μας, Δραγάτση 2, 
στον 7ο όροφο.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες επικοινωνήστε με την Γραμματεία και
επισκεφθείτε το site μας www.hsa.gr

----------


## Morgan

το χασα  :cry:

----------


## Morgan

*16-20 JANUARY 2006 THE CHARTERING PROCEDURE*

a. PRE NEGOTIATION STAGE
b. SOURCES OF INFORMATION
c. CARGO ORDERS / POSITION LISTS
d. FIRM OFFER
e. COUNTER OFFER
f. MAIN TERMS / ADDITIONAL CLAUSES
g. RECAPS
h. SUBJECTS
i. TIME LIMITS
j. LEGAL ASPECTS
k. THE ROLE OF THE BROKER – INTRODUCTION OF THE TERM “SHIPPING NEGOTIATOR”
l. CASE STUDY

Tel:+30-210-4220055

----------


## Morgan

το σεμινάριο πλησιάζει και το κόστος είναι 70 ευρώ!
κανένας εθελοντής?

----------


## Morgan

TMSA and Continuous Improvement in Tanker Operations

*One day conference, Athens, Tuesday January 31st
Delegate tickets Eur 450 / GBP 295*

Speakers from OSG Shipmanagement, Tesma, Athenian Sea Carriers, 
Seaworld Management and Trading, Transocean Shipmanagement, 
Lyras Shipping, Lloyds Register, Ulysses Systems, IBS

Chaired and facilitated by Dimitris Lyras, director, Lyras Shipping

TOPICS FOR DISCUSSION



- How much should you expect to pay per ship on TMSA?

- An increase in regulatory burden or a potential decrease?

- Is regulation converging or diverging?

- A cost or revenue earning opportunity?

- How far do you go? What level of risk assessment, crew training and equipment maintenance has proven acceptable by oil majors to date?

- Effective ways to ensure and demonstrate officer familiarity with corporate processes
- Issues arising during TMSA audits 

 Click here to see the full program

http://www.tankeroperator.com/athens.htm

----------


## Morgan

Association of Ship Brokers & Agents (U.S.A.), Inc.
February 2006 Session!
(The first lecture will be posted February 6th.)

Distance Learning Courses Online!
∙∙ ASBA Certificate Courses ∙∙∙
ž        Shipbroking & Chartered Vessel Operations
       12 Lessons approximately 26 weeks in length.  A new lecture every two weeks followed by question/answer session and final exam.
ž        Maritime Law
o       6 Lessons approximately 14 weeks in length.  A new lecture every two weeks followed by question/answer session and final exam.

Students access course work via the ASBA Website 
and are monitored and assisted by a highly qualified 
Professor of Maritime Studies at the Graduate Level.
≈
Both Courses monitored by:

Professor Jeffrey Weiss
Maritime Lawyer and Graduate Level Maritime Professor

----------


## Morgan

Ευχαρίστως σας ανακοινώνουμε ότι το Σωματείο μας διοργανώνει νέο
επιμορφωτικό σεμινάριο πρακτικής για στελέχη και εκπαιδευόμενους 
Ναυτιλιακών Επιχειρήσεων,καθώς και για φοιτητές και σπουδαστές Ναυτιλιακών.
Το σεμινάριο αυτό διοργανώνεται στις 30 Ιανουαρίου -3 Φεβρουαρίου 2006, με
θέμα: 

                «CHARTER PARTY ADVANCED»

και η διάρκειά του είναι συνολικά 9 διδακτικές ώρες.

Το πρόγραμμα του σεμιναρίου είναι ως εξής:
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ      30   ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ   2006        6-9 μ.μ.
TETAΡTH       1   ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ  2006        6-9 μ.μ.             
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ     3   ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ  2006        6-9 μ.μ.

Οι συμμετέχοντες θα λάβουν σχετικό πιστοποιητικό.

Εγγραφές μέχρι και την ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 27 ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ.

Το σεμινάριο θα διεξαχθεί στα  γραφεία της Λέσχης μας, Δραγάτση 2, 
στον 7ο όροφο.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες επικοινωνήστε με την Γραμματεία και
επισκεφθείτε το site μας www.hsa.gr

Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς
Το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο

----------


## gvaggelas

Διημερίδα: 
«Ναυτιλία και Θαλάσσια Ασφάλιση»

Τμήμα Ναυτιλίας και Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών 
Σχολή Επιστημών της Διοίκησης
Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου

Χίος, 12-13 Μαΐου 2006
Αμφιθέατρο Σχολής Επιστημών της Διοίκησης

----------


## gvaggelas

2nd INTERNATIONAL CONFERENCE ON
EU-ΕAST AND SOUTH ASΙA TRADE, INVESTMENT, LOGISTICS and E-BUSINESS


UNIVERSITY OF THE AEGEAN

DEPARTMENT OF SHIPPING TRADE AND TRANSPORT

In collaboration with

INSTITUTE OF INTERNATIONAL ECONOMIC RELATIONS, ATHENS GREECE

KOREA INTERNET E-COMMERCE ASSOCIATION (KIECA)

E-Business Center, KUNSAN NATIONAL UNIVERSITY, KOREA 

INTERNATIONAL E-TRADE TRAINING CENTER, ZHEJIANG GONGSHANG UNIVERSITY, HANGZHOU, P.R. CHINA

 9-11 OCTOBER, 2006 - CHIOS - GREECE

Abstract submission:                             May 10, 2006

Authors notified of acceptance:               June 10, 2006

Full papers submission:                          September 15, 2006

REGISTRATION FEES

Presenting members:     100 euro

----------


## gvaggelas

NINTH INTERNATIONAL
MARINE DESIGN CONFERENCE
16-19 May 2006
Ann Arbor, Michigan, U.S.A
ADVANCING MARINE DESIGN – NAVAL, COMMERCIAL, INLAND/GREAT LAKES AND OFFSHORE

Abstracts to be submitted 4 April 2005
Authors advised of acceptance 9 May 2005
First Draft Paper submittal 15 August 2005
Paper Acceptance and Return 17 October 2005
Final Paper Submittal 18 December 2005
Publish Final Programme 16 January 2006
Papers sent to Discussers 16 January 2006
Early Registration Deadline 27 February 2006

http://www.umich.edu/name/imdc2006

----------


## gvaggelas

Lloyd's List Energy Shipping Conference

Global Developments for LNG, LPG, Coal & Oil: Future Prospects for Maritime Profit, 

 May 24 / 25, 2006, at the Athens Hilton, Greece.

----------


## Morgan

ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ ΜΕΣΙΤΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΩΝ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΕΩΝ  
            HELLENIC SHIPBROKERS ASSOCIATION
         2, DRAGATSI STR., 185 35 PIRAEUS, GREECE
        TEL:+(30210) 4220055, FAX:+(30210) 4220057
                 E-MAIL: hsa@hsa.gr
                WEB SITE: www.hsa.gr

             ΘΕΜΑ: ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΑ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΑ   

Ευχαρίστως σας ανακοινώνουμε ότι το Σωματείο μας διοργανώνει νέο
επιμορφωτικό σεμινάριο πρακτικής για στελέχη και εκπαιδευόμενους 
Ναυτιλιακών Επιχειρήσεων,καθώς και για φοιτητές και σπουδαστές Ναυτιλιακών.
Το σεμινάριο αυτό διοργανώνεται στις 13-17 Φεβρουαρίου 2006, με θέμα: 

              «BILLS OF LADING ADVANCED»

και η διάρκειά του είναι συνολικά 9 διδακτικές ώρες.

Το πρόγραμμα του σεμιναρίου είναι ως εξής:
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ      13   ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ  2006        6-9 μ.μ.
TETAΡTH      15   ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ  2006        6-9 μ.μ.             
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ    17   ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ  2006        6-9 μ.μ.

Εισηγητές στο σεμινάριο αυτό θα είναι οι κ.κ.: 
Ιωάννης Παχούλης και Σπύρος Καζιάνης.

Οι συμμετέχοντες θα λάβουν σχετικό πιστοποιητικό.

Εγγραφές μέχρι και την ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 10 ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ.

Το σεμινάριο θα διεξαχθεί στα  γραφεία της Λέσχης μας, Δραγάτση 2, 
στον 7ο όροφο.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες επικοινωνήστε με την Γραμματεία και
επισκεφθείτε το site μας www.hsa.gr

Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς
Το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο

----------


## gvaggelas

8th European Trade Study Group (ETSG) Conference
in Vienna, Austria
from 7. September 2006 to 9. September 2006.

Further information at: http://www.etsg.org

Cost: €50 on registration in Vienna.

Deadlines: 

01 May 2006:
abstract submissions due.

03 July 2006:
successful authors will be notified.

24 July 2006:
deadline for hotel bookings.

18 August 2006:
deadline for submission of your conference registration. Everyone must be registered. Authors who have not registered will have their papers withdrawn from the conference. 

01 September 2006:
deadline for submitting full paper in electronic form. Either send a weblink to your own site or attach a pdf file of the paper to ETSG Paper Submission.
Do not use any other address!

----------


## gvaggelas

Subjects that will be addressed at TPM 2006: 
-- Congestion forecast for the 2006 peak season. 
-- How mega-mergers are affecting the container shipping industry 
-- Freight rate forecast given expected new ship deliveries 
-- National freight infrastructure plans 
-- Security update - new policies that will affect shippers 
-- Update and case study on the real estate market for import DCs 
-- New import gateways in Canada and the U.S. 

Speakers you will hear from at TPM 2006:
--Keynote address: Kuo-Cheng, Chang, Chairman, Evergreen Marine Corp., Vice Group Chairman, Evergreen Group
-- Raymond Maguire, Managing Director, Head of Transport Research, UBS
-- Chris Koch, President and CEO, World Shipping Council
-- Albert A. Pierce Jr., Executive Director, Transpacific Stabilization Agreement, Westbound Transpacific Stabilization Agreement
-- Mark Page, Director of Research, Drewry Shipping Consultants
-- Brian Maher, Chairman, Maher Terminals
-- Tony Scioscia, President, APM Terminals North America
-- Gary Gilbert, Senior Vice President, Hutchison Port Holdings
-- Jon DeCesare, CEO, WCL Consulting Inc. 
-- Clark Brown, President, Bridge Terminal Transport, Inc.
-- Ole Sweedlund, Executive Vice President and COO, United States Maritime Alliance 
--Blaine Kelley, First Vice President, CB Richard Ellis, Global Industrial Services

Conference Registration 
    $685.00    

    Discounted Price If Registered By    
    $585.00 Monday, February 6, 2006 

Manufacturer Registration 
      $400.00    

One-Day Registration: Monday, March 6th 
    $345.00    

One-Day Registration: Tuesday, March 7th 
  One-Day Registration: Tuesday, March 7th   
    $300.00    


AGENDA

Monday, March 6, 2006  

7:30 AM  -  8:30 AM Continental Breakfast 
7:30 AM  -  5:00 PM Registration    
8:30 AM  -  8:45 AM Welcoming Remarks 
• Peter M. Tirschwell, Vice President/Editorial Director, The Journal of Commerce 
• Bill Mongelluzzo, West Coast Editor, The Journal of Commerce 
• Beverly O’Neill, Mayor, City of Long Beach 
• Doris Topsy-Elvord, President, Long Beach Board of Harbor Commissioners 

8:45 AM  -  9:30 AM Keynote Speaker 
• Kuo-Cheng, Chang, Chairman, Evergreen Marine Corporation, Vice Group Chairman, Evergreen Group 

Introduced by Alan Glass, Chairman, President and CEO, Commonwealth Business Media Inc. 

9:30 AM  -  10:00 AM A Container Industry in Flux 

Mergers and acquisitions, the rush to acquire port assets, a surge in capacity and the move into logistics all underscore a major transformation under way in container shipping. A leading global analyst who covers the industry will offer his keen insights, observations and analysis. 

· Raymond Maguire, Managing Director, Head of Transport Research, UBS 

Introduction by Brendan McCahill, President, Port Import/Export Reporting Service (PIERS) 


10:00 AM  -  10:30 AM Morning Networking Coffee Break 
10:30 AM  -  12:00 PM Market Outlook for the Trans-Pacific Trade 
With a surge in new capacity, container freight rates have the potential for volatility in 2006, though to what extent is subject to considerable debate. In this session we will hear three perspectives on the market outlook for 2006, shipper, carrier and independent analyst.

• Moderator, Frank Caradonna, Principal, Pegasus Limited
• Albert A. Pierce Jr., executive director, Transpacific Stabilization Agreement, Westbound Transpacific Stabilization Agreement
• Mark Page, Director of Research, Drewry Shipping Consultants
• Paul Svindland, Director, Transportation and Logistics, ICG Commerce


12:00 PM  -  1:30 PM Luncheon Address    
1:30 PM  -  2:45 PM A National Infrastructure Update 

U.S. infrastructure is nearing the breaking point for handling freight, yet a number of initiatives are in the works to set the nation in a positive direction so that expected increases in container, rail and domestic movements over the next 20 years can be accommodated. Leaders in this effort will provide a comprehensive update.

• Moderator: Ron Widdows, CEO, APL Ltd.
• Chris Koch, President and CEO, World Shipping Council 

2:45 PM  -  3:15 PM Afternoon Networking Coffee Break 
3:15 PM  -  4:45 PM New Trans-Pacific Gateways 

As container volumes continue to surge from Asia, new import gateways in North America are taking shape to respond to the demand. Three of those are Prince Rupert in Canada, Norfolk, Va. and emerging opportunities in Mexico. Executives will describe these new routing opportunities for importers and what it means specifically for trans-Pacific logistics strategies. 

• Moderator: Bill Mongelluzzo, West Coast Editor, The Journal of Commerce
• Brian Maher, Chairman, Maher Terminals
• Tony Scioscia, President, APM Terminals North America
• Gary Gilbert, Senior Vice President, Hutchison Port Holdings 


4:45 PM  -  5:00 PM Closing Remarks    
5:00 PM  -  8:00 PM Networking Reception 

Tuesday, March 7, 2006  

7:30 AM  -  8:30 AM Continental Breakfast 

7:30 AM  -  5:00 PM Registration    

8:30 AM  -  9:00 AM Opening Address 

• Kenneth Tse, Director and General Manager, Yantian International Container Terminals

Introduction by Stephanie Nall, Editor, Pacific Shipper Magazine


9:00 AM  -  9:30 AM 2006 Port Congestion Forecast - Part 1 

How is 2006 shaping up in terms of port congestion? Does it look like another 2004, when ships were backed up by the dozens outside Los Angeles-Long Beach, or 2005, when despite continued growth and the introduction of the PierPass system, cargo flowed smoothly, with surprisingly little disruption reported. This two-part session will forecast the congestion environment shippers will face around North America in 2006.

• Doug Tilden, CEO, Marine Terminals Corporation

Introduction by Bill Mongelluzzo, West Coast Editor, The Journal of Commerce 


9:30 AM  -  10:45 AM 2006 Port Congestion Forecast - Part 2 

Veteran industry figures with in-depth knowledge of port, rail, labor and trucking conditions will offer observations and predictions of how the environment for international container throughput is shaping up for the 2006 peak season and beyond. 

• Moderator, Doug Tilden, CEO, Marine Terminals Corporation 
• Tom O'Connor, Vice President, Snavely King Majoros O'Connor & Lee    
• Jon DeCesare, CEO, WCL Consulting Inc.
• Clark Brown, President, Bridge Terminal Transport, Inc.
• Ole Sweedlund, Executive Vice President and COO, United States Maritime Alliance 


10:45 AM  -  11:15 AM Morning Networking Coffee Break 

11:15 AM  -  12:30 PM Achieving Results from Global Logistics 

Forward-thinking companies are realizing that logistics holds a key to competitive advantage and is a major enabler in today’s global, end-to-end, demand-driven supply chain. This presentation will outline current trends in global logistics. It will highlight five reasons why logistics is moving from the "basement to the boardroom," and will offer three client examples and the tangible, differentiated results their transformation is delivering. 

• Tig Gilliam, Partner, Global Supply Chain Management Leader, IBM Business Consulting Services 

Introduction by John A. Gurrad, Vice President, Business Planning & E-commerce, MOL (America), Inc.

12:30 PM  -  2:00 PM Networking Luncheon 
Lunch located at the Hyatt Regency   

2:00 PM  -  3:15 PM Distribution Centers in Trans-Pacific strategy 

Experts in commercial real estate focused on distribution center will analyze the U.S. market in 2006 and where it’s headed, and discuss key elements of decision making in site selection, facility requirements, pricing, and other issues. 

• Moderator: Blaine Kelley, First Vice President, CB Richard Ellis
• George Powers, President, American Port Services


3:15 PM  -  3:45 PM Afternoon Networking Coffee Break 

3:45 PM  -  4:45 PM Supply Chain Security- What to Expect 

Container seals, new C-TPAT demands, RFID, container sensors, pre-filing of customs entry data -- the list of key developments in supply chain security is a long one. This session will analyze and assess what shippers can expect in 2006.

• Moderator: Peter Tirschwell, Vice President and Editorial Director, The Journal of Commerce
• Curtis Spencer, President, IMS Worldwide
• Michael Laden, Co-Principal, Trade Innovations Inc., Former President, Target Customs Brokers Inc. 
• Elaine Dezenski, Acting Assistant Secretary for Policy and Planning, Border and Transportation Security Directorate, Department of Homeland Security (invited) 


4:45 PM  -  5:15 PM Closing Remarks: A Journalists Roundtable 

Transportation and logistics journalists present at TPM will discuss their reactions to two days of speeches, panels, and dialogue, and will take your questions. 

• Moderator, Peter M. Tirschwell, VP and Editorial Director, Commonwealth Business Media Inc. 
• Bill Mongelluzzo, West Coast Editor, The Journal of Commerce 
• Joe Bonney, Editor in Chief, The Journal of Commerce
• Stephanie Nall, Editor, Pacific Shipper Magazine

----------


## gvaggelas

Το Hellenic Management Centre  θα διοργανώσει δίωρο απογευματινό σεμινάριο σχετικό με τα ναυλοσύμφωνα. Το σεμινάριο θα πραγματοποιηθεί 21, 23, 28 Φεβρουαρίου και 2 Μαρτίου. Κέντρική εισηγήτρια θα είναι η κ. Έυη Πλωμαρίτου. Το σεμινάριο θα διεξαχθεί στην οδό Ηρώων Πολυτεχνείου 49 στον Πειραιά. Κόστος συμμετοχής: 300€.

Πληροφορίες : 210 4125945
www.helmc.com
helmc@hellasnet.com

----------


## gvaggelas

To Society of naval Architects and Marine Engineers διοργανώνει συνάντηση με θέμα "Modern Composite Yacht Structural Design and Construction" στις 23 Φεβρουαρίου. Τόπος διεξαγωγής Οδός Συγγρού 354, Καλλιθέα. Κόστος συμμετοχής 5€ για τα μέλη και 10€ για τα μη μέλη.

----------


## gvaggelas

Ο Germanischer Lloyd Hellas  σε συνεργασία με την GL Academy Training Services του Αμβούργου, έχει προγραμματίσει την διεξαγωγή δύο σεμιναρίων:

1) Θέμα: "Maritime Casualty Investigation in Shipping Companies" στις 24 Φεβρουαρίου στο ξενοδοχείο Metropolitan και ώρα 09:00 - 17:00. Κόστος συμμετοχής:300€.

2) Θέμα: "Introduction to the common structural rules for bulk carriers". 1 Φεβρουαρίου. Ξενοδοχείο Metropolitan και ώρα 09:00 - 17:00. Κόστος συμμετοχής:400€.

Πληροφορίες: 210- 4290373.

----------


## Asterias

Γεια χαρά!

Κατ`αρχάς ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω... τα σεμινάρια γίνονται  εξ ολοκλήρου στα Αγγλικά;;

----------


## gvaggelas

Αυτό δυστυχώς δεν το γνωρίζω.

----------


## triad

> Ο Germanischer Lloyd Hellas  σε συνεργασία με την GL Academy Training Services του Αμβούργου, έχει προγραμματίσει την διεξαγωγή δύο σεμιναρίων:
> 
> 1) Θέμα: "Maritime Casualty Investigation in Shipping Companies" στις 24 Φεβρουαρίου στο ξενοδοχείο Metropolitan και ώρα 09:00 - 17:00. Κόστος συμμετοχής:300€.
> 
> 2) Θέμα: "Introduction to the common structural rules for bulk carriers". 1 Φεβρουαρίου. Ξενοδοχείο Metropolitan και ώρα 09:00 - 17:00. Κόστος συμμετοχής:400€.
> 
> Πληροφορίες: 210- 4290373.


Καλημερα. Εχει παρακολουθησει κανεις αυτα τα σεμιναρια?Τα χρηματα ειναι αρκετα.Αξιζει τον κοπο?

----------


## Morgan

> Γεια χαρά!
> 
> Κατ`αρχάς ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.
> 
> Ήθελα να ρωτήσω... τα σεμινάρια γίνονται  εξ ολοκλήρου στα Αγγλικά;;


Μάλλον ναι,όπως οι περισσότεροι τέτοι οίκοι (lloyds, DNV Pireas etc)
, πορει να κανω και λάθος. πάντως δεν θα μπορούσαν να τα διδάξουν αλλιώς π.χ. οι Γερμανοί που έρχονται εδώ και απο την άλλη είναι μια γλώσσα που λίγο πολύ , όλοι στον χώρο της ναυτιλίας την καταλαβαίνουν (σε αντίθεση με τα ελληνικά ή τα γερμανικά). ¶λλωστε πρέπει να ξέρεις αγγλικά για να κινηθείς σε επιχειρήσεις που θα παρακολουθήσουν αυτά τα σεμινάρια.

Μια ερώτηση στον Germanischer Lloyd Hellas  θα μας έλυνε την απορία.

----------


## Asterias

Ok! Θα τους «ενοχλήσω».

----------


## Asterias

το πρώτο σεμινάριο, θα έχει 2 ομιλητές. Ο πρώτος θα είναι ο κ Shreder, εκ Σουηδίας και θα μιλήσει στα αγγλικά, ο δεύτερος θα είναι Έλληνας ο οποίος θα μιλήσει επίσης στα Αγγλικά. Το υλικό του σεμιναρίου θα παραδοθεί στα αγγλικά.

----------


## Morgan

από ότι βλέπω τους "ενοχλησες" για τα καλά.
μπράβο για τις πληροφορίες Στράτο, τώρα έχουμε ολοκληρωμένη άποψη

----------


## gvaggelas

North American Conference on Shortsea Shipping

The Chamber of Shipping is assisting Transport Canada in organizing the North American Conference on Shortsea Shipping at the Marriot Pinnacle Hotel in Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada from April 18 to April 20, 2006.  

The registration fee for the two-day conference is CAN$450 plus 7% GST.  Accommodations are available at the Marriot Pinnacle for attendees - take advantage of room rates starting from CAN$100 per night for this four-star hotel. To reserve your room call 1-800-207-4150 and quote group code "TCS" 

Register at : https://secure.eplyservices.com/cham...ing/index2.asp 

CONFERENCE PROGRAM

TUESDAY APRIL 18, 2006 
5:00 PM – 7:00 PM Registration and Welcoming Reception 

WEDNESDAY APRIL 19, 2006 
7:30 AM – 8:30 AM Breakfast and Registration 

8:30 AM – 8:45 AM Opening Statements (Master of Ceremonies) 

8:45 AM – 9:45 PM Keynote Address 

9:45 AM – 10:15 AM Session One – Towards a Shortsea Shipping Strategy for the North American Continent: The Conference Challenge Speaker will review recent and ongoing efforts to promote shortsea shipping in a North American context. Speaker will present how the conference will endeavour to build upon these activities towards the development of a shared shortsea shipping strategy for North America.

10:15 AM- 10:45 AM Break 

10:45 AM – 12:00 AM Session Two – Institutional and Regulatory Issues A selection of industry and government experts will discuss institutional factors as well as the range of regulatory impediments preventing a fully developed shortsea shipping system in the North America.

 12:00 PM – 1:30 PM Luncheon 

1:30 AM – 2:30 PM Session Three – Shipper Perspectives Major North American shippers will discuss cost and service decision factors, emerging opportunities, and potential challenges to expanding the use of shortsea shipping. 

2:30 PM – 3:30 PM Session Four – Trade Corridors, Gateways and Infrastructure Small port operators, shortsea operators, and regional planners will discuss the role of shortsea shipping in serving North America’s existing and emerging regional trade corridors and gateways. Discussion will also focus on meeting associated infrastructure demands of expanded shortsea shipping services. 

3:30 PM – 4:00 PM Break 

4:00 PM – 5:00 PM Session Five – Shortsea Shipping Applications and Innovations Explored Operators and innovators will discuss the potential and associated challenges for new marine applications and innovations in the context of increasing modal efficiencies, improving connectivity, and taking advantage of emerging market opportunities.

 6:00 PM – 8:00 PM Evening Event – Harbour Cruise 

THURSDAY APRIL 20, 2006 
7:30 AM – 8:30 AM Breakfast and Registration 

8:30 AM – 8:40 AM Opening Statements (Master of Ceremonies)

8:40 AM – 9:30 PM Keynote Address – Coastal Disaster Recovery and How Shortsea Shipping fits into Preparedness Planning A keynote speaker will discuss the role of shortsea shipping during recent coastal relief efforts in the United States and discuss the evolving role of shortsea shipping in national response planning. 

9:30 AM – 10:30 AM Session Six – Focus on Marine Labour and Skills Labour and employer representatives will discuss shortsea shipping from the perspectives of skill/human resource requirements, labour agreements and productivity, emerging employment opportunities, and the development of labour-chains towards greater feasibility of shortsea shipping. 

10:30 AM- 11:00 AM Break 

11:00 AM – 12:15 PM Session Seven – Shipbuilding, Technology, and the Environment Shipbuilders and environmental experts will explore the interaction between shipbuilding, technology, and existing and emerging environmental standards and regulations in North America. 

12:15 PM – 1:45 PM Luncheon 

1:45 PM – 3:15 PM Session Eight – Building A Strategy for the North American Continent A selection of industry and government experts will participate in a moderated discussion of potential conference outcomes, including concrete industry efforts and public policy actions affecting waterborne transportation. 

3:15 PM – 3:45 PM Wrap Up and Closing Remark A senior transportation official will comment on the conference and offer closing remarks.

----------


## gvaggelas

25th International Conference on Offshore Mechanics
& Arctic Engineering
Congress Center Hamburg 
4 – 9 June 2006, Hamburg, Germany


Conference Registration Fees    

Early Bird** 12 April Post Early Bird           13 April

Full Registration - Member € 900 € 1,025 
Full Registration - Non-Member € 1,100 € 1,225 
Full Registration - Junior (graduated within the last 3 years) * € 600 € 600 
Full Registration - Student € 250 € 280 
Partial Registration - Student  € 60 € 80 
One Day Rate  € 350 € 425 
Two Day Rate € 600 € 675 
ASME Life Fellows € 50 € 50  
Accompanying Persons  € 180 € 240 

Register online and more information at:   http://www.omae2006.com/ 

Additional Tickets to Social Events and Optional Berlin Tour 
Additional Ticket to Welcome Reception (Sunday, 4 June) € 20  € 20  
Additional Ticket to Awards Luncheon (Tuesday, 6 June) € 35  € 35  
Additional Ticket to Technical Session Organizers Luncheon (Wednesday, 7 June) € 35  € 35  
Additional Final Banquet Ticket (Wednesday, 7 June) € 80  € 80 
Ticket for Optional Berlin City Tour (Friday, 9 June)  € 89 € 89 

Important Dates

29 March 2006  Submission of Final Paper

12 April 2006  Early Bird Registration Ends

12 April 2006  Author/Presenter   Pre-Registration 
(Registration with payment required for publication of paper)

Up to 12 April 2006  Refunds with Cancellation (less €200 administrative fee)

13 April 2006  Post Early Bird Registration fees apply

As of 13 April 2006  No refunds for cancellation however substitutions are permitted

1 May 2006 Last day for cancellation to Optional Berlin Tour (with refund less €20 administrative fee)

19 May 2006 Online registration closes

----------


## gvaggelas

INTERNATIONAL MARINE DESIGN CONFERENCE 2006

May 16 to 19, 2006, University of Michigan, Ann Arbo

The aim of International Marine Design Committee (IMDC) is to promote all aspects of marine design as an engineering discipline with particular emphasis on issues of synthesis. The Ninth Conference will support and further this aim through a presentation of a keynote presentation and a strong technical program.

The four focus areas of the Ninth IMDC conference are Naval Ship Design, Commercial Ship Design, Offshore Design, and Inland and Great Lakes Design. IMDC 2006 will be held at the University of Michigan from May 16 to 19, 2006, with the presentation of 50 technical papers, 6 State of the Art Reports, an invited opening lecture - THE FASCINATION OF SHIP DESIGN, and two luncheon speakers from U.S. naval ship design and the offshore design fields.

Deadline for EARLY REGISTRATION is February 28, 2006 

Complete details of the conference can be obtained from the web site www.umich.edu/~imdc06

----------


## Morgan

gvaggelas, μήπως να μέναμε κυρίως στον ελλαδικό χώρο, που υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποιοι από εμάς να ωφεληθούμε από αυτή την ενότητα και τις πληροφοριες που δίνεις?

----------


## gvaggelas

εντάξει morgan

----------


## Morgan

thanks gvag!
που τις ξετρυπωνεις τις ανακοινωσεις....!

----------


## Morgan

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΑΚΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΟΥΜΕ , ΕΧΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΙ ΑΣΧΟΛΕΙΤΑΙ Η ΔΙΕΘΝΗΣ ΚΟΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΘΕΙ.

Ship Management Conference 2006
Working in Partnership with Today's Owners
Wednesday 26th & Thursday 27th April 2006
Pan Pacific Hotel, Singapore
http://www.lloydslistevents.com/lm1753

Important themes to be discussed include:

Why effective crew management is essential to achieve safe ships 
How to assist seafarers in meeting the challenges of the 21st century 
How inspections can be reduced through effective self-assessment 
The new ILO Convention: what it is and how it will affect you 
Is it time to adopt new strategies to meeting manning requirements?
PLUS Interactive Pre-Conference Workshop
Emergency Response Strategies for Owners, Operators and Managers
Tuesday 25th April 2006

To register or for further details:

Tel: Maritime Customer Services - +44 (0)20 7017 5511
Email: mailto:rachael.brough@informa.com
Web: www.lloydslistevents.com/lm1753

----------


## Morgan

Το σεμινάριο αυτό διοργανώνεται στις 27 Φεβρουαρίου - 3Mαρτίου 2006,με θέμα:


              «THE CHARTERING PROCEDURE ADVANCED»

και η διάρκειά του είναι συνολικά 9 διδακτικές ώρες.

Το πρόγραμμα του σεμιναρίου είναι ως εξής:
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ    27   ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ  2006     6-9 μ.μ.
TETAΡTH     1   ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ      2006     6-9 μ.μ.             
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ   3   ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ      2006     6-9 μ.μ.

Οι συμμετέχοντες θα λάβουν σχετικό πιστοποιητικό.

Εγγραφές μέχρι και την ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 24 ΦΕΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ.

----------


## Asterias

Χρήστο τώρα διάβασα το post σου, δε το είχα προσέξει.

Βασικά για να μη νομίζετε οτι ρωτάω έτσι στον αέρα μιας και δεν ανήκω επαγγελματικά σε αυτό το χώρο, ψάχνω να πάω σε κάποιο ναυτιλιακό σεμινάριο όχι ιδιαίτερα εξιδεικευμένο. (μέσα σε λογικά πλαίσια) Θέλω να πάρω μια μυρωδιά για το τι ακριβώς παίζει στο χώρο, σε λίγο καιρό τελειώνω τη Λογιστική από το ΤΕΙ Πειραιά και πρέπει να αποφασίσω σε ποιο τομέα θα κάνω το ήτα μεταπτυχιακά. Η Ναυτιλία με ενδιαφέρει, μου αρέσει και θα τα πάω καλά αν ασχοληθώ με αυτό, προταρχικά στο κομμάτι μου Ναυτιλιακή Λογιστική και μετά βλέπουμε (είναι και ξεχωριστό μάθημα επιλογής στη σχολή μου και θα το έχω στο επόμενο εξάμηνο), αλλά δε βρίσκω κάπου, κάπως να μάθω πως μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη.

Αν έχετε κάτι υπ` όψη.... Έστω και άποψη όχι μόνο σεμινάρια κλπ

----------


## Morgan

καλημερα σε ολους.
Στρατο τα σεμιναρια των Hellenic ShipBrokers  ψαξε.
Μπορει να μην ειναι κατι το απολυτο σε αυτο τον τυπο εκπαιδευσης, ισως ομως να σε βοηθησουν να παρεις μια μυρωδια για το τι γινεται.
το χαμηλο κοστος τους επισης δηλ 70 Ε (παντα συγκριτικα) ειναι μεσα στα θετικα τους.
γενικες ιδεες θα παρεις και θα ακουσεις εννοιες καινουριες.
να εισαι ομως σιγουρος οτι συμμετεχουν πολλα παιδια στην φαση σου.που θελουν δηλαδη να μαθουν αλλα δεν ειναι ακομα επαγγελματικα μεσα στον χωρο.

----------


## gvaggelas

Το London Shipping Law Centre  επαναλαμβάνει το σεμινάριο "ISM on Trial", που διεξήχθει τον περασμένο Νοέμβριο στο Λονδίνο. Το σεμινάριο αυτήν την φορά θα διεξαχθεί στο ξενοδοχείο Metropolitan στην Αθήνα στις 5 Μαΐου 2005.
Θα συζητηθούν κρίσιμα θέματα επί του ISM Code, ενώ θα υπάρχει και πρακτική εφαρμογή τους, μέσα από την αναπαράσταση μίας δίκης, η οποία θα περιλαμβάνει εξέταση μαρτύρων από δικαστές. Οι μάρτυρες θα υποδύονται τον ρόλο του DPA μιας ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας, του αντιπροσώπου ενός Διεθνούς Οργανισμού και ενός εμπειρογνώμονα
Ο Γενικός Γραμματέας του ΥΕΝ θα είναι καλεσμένος ομιλητής.

Πληροφορίες:
http://www.london-shipping-law.com/p...6%20Flyer2.pdf

----------


## Asterias

Ευχάριστο αυτό. 

Thanks να χαλαρώσω λιγάκι με εξεταστική και θα αρχίσω να ψάχνω.

----------


## gvaggelas

Ο Σύλλογος Ελλήνων Συγκοινωνιολόγων (ΣΕΣ) και το Ελληνικό Ινστιτούτο Μεταφορών  (ΙΜΕΤ) ανακοινώνουν ότι το «3ο Διεθνές Συνέδριο για την Έρευνα στις Μεταφορές στην Ελλάδα: Η συμβολή της έρευνας στη διαμόρφωση αποτελεσματικών και εφαρμόσιμων μέτρων» θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο:
*Συνεδριακό Κέντρο «Ιωάννης Βελλίδης» στη Θεσσαλονίκη,*
*στις 19 και 20 Μαΐου 2006*. 
 Στόχοι του συνεδρίου είναι η παρουσίαση πρόσφατων ερευνητικών εργασιών στον τομέα των μεταφορών στην Ελλάδα, η εξέταση των σύγχρονων εξελίξεων και η ανταλλαγή απόψεων σε θέματα έρευνας για τις μεταφορές, σε εθνικό και διεθνές επίπεδο. Το συνέδριο θα πραγματοποιηθεί στη
Θεσσαλονίκη, την 19η και 20η Μαΐου του 2006. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες  επισκεφτείτε την ιστοσελίδα του συνεδρίου http://www.ictr2006.gr/.

----------


## Asterias

*ΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ* με θέμα την ασφάλεια στις μεταφορές καυσίμων διοργανώνει ο Σύνδεσμος Εταιρειών Εμπορίας Πετρελαιοειδών (ΣΕΕΠΕ) στις 3 Μαρτίου 2006.

Στην ημερίδα, η οποία θα γίνει στο Εμπορικό και Βιομηχανικό Επιμελητήριο Αθηνών (Ακαδημίας 7, από τις 9 π.μ. έως τις 2.30 μ.μ.) θα επισημανθεί πως ο κλάδος της εμπορίας πετρελαιοειδών έχει ευαισθητοποιηθεί από καιρό και τα μέλη του συνδέσμου έχουν πάρει πολλές πρωτοβουλίες και έχουν συμβάλει ουσιαστικά στην αναβάθμιση και στη βελτίωση της ασφάλειας στις μεταφορές καυσίμων. 

Θα τονιστεί πως η προσπάθεια συνεχίζεται και για το λόγο αυτό είναι επίκαιρο να γίνει ένας απολογισμός και να συζητηθούν τα σημερινά και κυρίως μελλοντικά θέματα που θα αντιμετωπίσει ο κλάδος και η χώρα στην εφαρμογή των μελλοντικών οδηγιών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης.

Με δεδομένη την αυξητική τάση της ζήτησης των καυσίμων και, κατά συνέπεια, της σχετικής έκθεσης, είναι απαραίτητη η ύπαρξη ενός ρεαλιστικού, επίκαιρου και ουσιαστικού πλαισίου λειτουργίας και ελέγχου σε ό,τι αφορά την ασφάλεια κατά την οδική μεταφορά.

Στην ημερίδα έχουν κληθεί να συμμετάσχουν όλα τα εμπλεκόμενα στην εφαρμογή των μέτρων υπουργεία, φορείς καθώς και εκπρόσωπος της αρμόδιας Διεύθυνσης της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης

ΠΗΓΗ: WWW.HLA.GR

----------


## Morgan

Ευχαρίστως σας ανακοινώνουμε ότι το Σωματείο μας διοργανώνει νέο
επιμορφωτικό σεμινάριο πρακτικής για στελέχη και εκπαιδευόμενους 
Ναυτιλιακών Επιχειρήσεων,καθώς και για φοιτητές και σπουδαστές Ναυτιλιακών.
Το σεμινάριο αυτό διοργανώνεται στις 13- 17 Mαρτίου 2006,με θέμα: 

              «VOYAGE ESTIMATION»

και η διάρκειά του είναι συνολικά 9 διδακτικές ώρες.

Το πρόγραμμα του σεμιναρίου είναι ως εξής:
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ    13   ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ     2006     6-9 μ.μ.
TETAΡTH    15   ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ     2006     6-9 μ.μ.             
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ  17   ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ     2006     6-9 μ.μ.

Οι συμμετέχοντες θα λάβουν σχετικό πιστοποιητικό.

Εγγραφές μέχρι και την ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 10 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ.

Το σεμινάριο θα διεξαχθεί στα  γραφεία της Λέσχης μας, Δραγάτση 2, 
στον 7ο όροφο.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες επικοινωνήστε με την Γραμματεία και
επισκεφθείτε το site μας www.hsa.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Progress on the development of simulation-based design for ship hydrodynamics will be discussed at a joint meeting of the Greek Section of SNAME and the Laboratory for Ship and Marine Hydrodynamics (LSMH) of the National Technical University of Athens (NTUA) to be held March 16. The meeting will be held at 19:00 hours in the auditorium of Kristen Navigation Inc, 354 Syngrou Avenue, Kallithea, Athens. Hors d'oeuvres, soft drinks and beer will be served. Participation: €5 for members; €10 for non-members.

----------


## Morgan

KRISTEN NAVIGATION INC. 
354, Syngrou Ave, GR-176 74, Athens, Greece
Tel: +300-10-9484500
Fax: +300-10-9408508
Tlx: 214341, 214342
Email: kristen@internet.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Lloyd’s List events Presents
*Lloyd's List Energy Shipping Conference 2006 
*Global Developments for LNG, LPG, Coal & Oil: Future Prospects for Maritime Profit

Wednesday 24th & Thursday 25th May 2006
Athens Hilton, Athens, Greece



To receive a brochure or for further information email *jennie.sharp@informa.com* 

Lloyd’s List events is pleased to announce further details of this Inaugural Lloyd’s List Energy Shipping Conference which examines the important role of shipowners for energy shipping and the future for this sector.  A not to be missed event for anyone involved in energy shipping this Lloyd’s List Conference includes networking opportunities throughout.  *Programme Highlights Include:* 
* The Importance of Shipping in Today’s Global Energy Sector
* The Future for Energy and Implications for International Shipping
* Prospects and Challenges for Key Energy Shipping Markets
* Future Requirements on Energy Shipping Providers
* Developments in Technology for Energy Shipping
* Risk Management Strategies
* LNG Charters: Hot Spots
* Financing Energy Shipping Now and for the Future
* New Regulatory Challenges on the Horizon
* Meeting the Manning Challenge
*International Speaker Panel Includes:*
* Keith Bainbridge, LNG Shipping Solutions  
* Nikolaos Boussounis, Det Norske Veritas S.A. 
* Simon Chattrabhuti, Galbraith’s Shipbrokers
* Robin Das, HSH Nordbank 
* Fred Doll, Doll Shipping Consultancy
* Andreas Droussiotis, Hanseatic Shipping Co. Ltd.  
* Eirik Eide, DnB NOR Group  
* Hans Gaetjens, Marine Service GmbH  
* Fotis Giannakoulis, Fortis Securities LLC
* Stavros Hatzigrigoris, Angelicoussis Group 
* Kostas S. Koutsoubelis, Golden Energy Marine Corporation    
* Dagfinn Lunde, DVB Bank
* Steve Matthews, Lloyd’s Shipping Economist
* Patrick Shaw, Angelicoussis Shipping Group Ltd
* Nikolas Tsakos, Tsakos Energy Navigation Limited. 
* Matthias Umlauf, HSH Nordbank AG
* Harry Vafias, StealthGas  
* Christopher Wiernicki, ABS Europe 
* Anthony Zolotas, Eurofin 

*PLUS: Pre Conference Workshop: Economics for Energy Shipping* 
Afternoon, Tuesday 23rd May 2006, at the conference venue
An intimate forum offering you the chance to get to grips with key elements of energy shipping economics. Intensive yet practically focused this session provides an excellent learning opportunity for this complex area providing you with an excellent background for the conference itself.  

Register today! Telephone our Registration Hotline on *+44 (0)20 7017 5511* or email my colleague Jennie Sharp at *jennie.sharp@informa.com*
 

Alternatively you may wish to purchase the conference papers priced at £350 (£365 overseas) by emailing *papers.info@informa.com*

----------


## Morgan

«LAYTIME CALCULATION»

συνολικά 9 διδακτικές ώρες.

Το πρόγραμμα του σεμιναρίου είναι ως εξής:
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ    27   ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ     2006     6-9 μ.μ.
TETAΡTH    29   ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ     2006     6-9 μ.μ.             
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ  31   ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ     2006     6-9 μ.μ.

Οι συμμετέχοντες θα λάβουν σχετικό πιστοποιητικό.

Εγγραφές μέχρι και την ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 24 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ.

Το σεμινάριο θα διεξαχθεί στα  γραφεία της Λέσχης μας, Δραγάτση 2, 
στον 7ο όροφο.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες επικοινωνήστε με την Γραμματεία και
επισκεφθείτε το site μας www.hsa.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

To Hellenic Management Centre (HMC) θα διοργανώσει σεμινάριο με θέμα "Bunker Management". Το σεμινάριο θα πραγματοποιηθεί στα γραφεία του HMC, Ηρώων Πολυτεχνείου 49, Πειραιάς, στις 20, 22, 27 και 29 Μαρτίου και ώρες 19.00-21.00. Ομιλητής θα είναι ο Malcolm MacKenzie. Το κόστος του σεμιναρίου είναι 300€. Πληροφορίες στο www.helmc.com και στο e-mail helmc@hellasnet.gr 

Συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση στην ανακοίνωση.

----------


## Michael

> Χρήστο τώρα διάβασα το post σου, δε το είχα προσέξει.
> 
> Βασικά για να μη νομίζετε οτι ρωτάω έτσι στον αέρα μιας και δεν ανήκω επαγγελματικά σε αυτό το χώρο, ψάχνω να πάω σε κάποιο ναυτιλιακό σεμινάριο όχι ιδιαίτερα εξιδεικευμένο. (μέσα σε λογικά πλαίσια) Θέλω να πάρω μια μυρωδιά για το τι ακριβώς παίζει στο χώρο, σε λίγο καιρό τελειώνω τη Λογιστική από το ΤΕΙ Πειραιά και πρέπει να αποφασίσω σε ποιο τομέα θα κάνω το ήτα μεταπτυχιακά. Η Ναυτιλία με ενδιαφέρει, μου αρέσει και θα τα πάω καλά αν ασχοληθώ με αυτό, προταρχικά στο κομμάτι μου Ναυτιλιακή Λογιστική και μετά βλέπουμε (είναι και ξεχωριστό μάθημα επιλογής στη σχολή μου και θα το έχω στο επόμενο εξάμηνο), αλλά δε βρίσκω κάπου, κάπως να μάθω πως μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη.
> 
> Αν έχετε κάτι υπ` όψη.... Έστω και άποψη όχι μόνο σεμινάρια κλπ


Για σπουδές στην ναυτιλία σε μεταπτυχιακό επίπεδο θα σου πρότεινα κυρίως Αγγλία. Βέβαια και στην Ελλάδα καταβάλονται κάποιες προσπάθειες, αλλά εσύ θα κρίνεις τι προτιμάς.
Αν σε ενδιαφέρει τσεκάρισε και τα παρακάτω:
http://www.alba.edu.gr/academic/shipping/

http://www.msmfull.aueb.gr/GREEKLang...xtraEntries=10

http://www.stt.aegean.gr/ann060301.asp

Επίσης, κατά καιρους διεξάγονται αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα σεμινάρια και από νηγνώμονες (π.χ. LR, ABS), αλλά δεν έχουν να κάνουν με την λογιστική, αλλά περισσότερο με θέματα ασφάλειας, ποιότητας και των σχετικών επιθεωρητών.

----------


## gvaggelas

H Κεντρική Ενωση Δήμων και Κοινοτήτων Ελλάδος (ΚΕΔΚΕ) διοργανώνει ειδικό Συνέδριο στις 14 και 15 Απριλίου στην Ερμούπολη Σύρου, με θέμα «Το πρόβλημα των μεταφορών στα νησιά, οι τρόποι αντιμετώπισής τους και ο ρόλος της Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης».

Στα πλαίσια των εργασιών θα παρουσιαστεί η μελέτη για την ακτοπλοΐα που πραγματοποίησαν τα Πανεπιστήμια Πειραιά και Αιγαίου, με ομιλητή τον καθηγητή του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιά κ. Χλωμούδη.

----------


## gvaggelas

To Hellenic Management Centre διοργανώνει σεμινάριο στις 4, 6, 11, 13 Απριλίου και ώρες 19.00-21.00. Εισηγητής θα είναι ο κ Λουκόπουλος. Τα θέματα του σεμιναρίου αφορούν:

* Εναλλακτικές πηγές χρηματοδότησης
* Διαχείριση νέων και μεταχειρισμένων πλοίων
* Χρηματοοικονομική διαχείριση project
* Χρηματοδότηση ναυπηγήσεων και αγοράς μεταχειρισμένων πλοίων

Κόστος συμμετοχής: 300€

Πληροφορίες: Hellenic Management Centre, Ηρώων Πολυτεχνείου 49, Πειραιάς, 185 35. Τηλ. 210 4125945, Fax. 210 4125947, E-mail: helmc@hellasnet.gr, www.helmc.com

----------


## Asterias

Michel το msm που μου έγραψες είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρον γι`αυτό που ψάχνω, μιας και δεν σε περιορίζει σε έναν μόνο τομέα αλλά σε κάποιους καλούς που συνδέονται μεταξύ τους. Ευχαριστώ.!!!

----------


## Asterias

*Επιπλέον πληροφορίες για το σεμινάριο του HMC, θα γίνει στα ελληνικά με ξένη ορολογία θα παραδοθεί πιστοποιητικό παρακολούθησης, η τιμή για φοιτητές είναι 150¤ και δήλωση συμμετοχής μπορεί να δηλώσει κάποιος μέχρι τη 1 Απριλίου.*

----------


## Asterias

Και ξέχασα να σας πω οτι θα συμμετάσχω, καλό ακούγεται.

----------


## Morgan

πολλα λεφτα παντως

----------


## Asterias

Όντος είναι αρκετά. Αλλά πιστεύω να βοηθήσει σε αυτό που θέλω.

----------


## Morgan

ΘΕΜΑ: ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΑ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΑ   

Ευχαρίστως σας ανακοινώνουμε ότι το Σωματείο μας διοργανώνει νέο
επιμορφωτικό σεμινάριο πρακτικής για στελέχη και εκπαιδευόμενους 
Ναυτιλιακών Επιχειρήσεων,καθώς και για φοιτητές και σπουδαστές Ναυτιλιακών.
Το σεμινάριο αυτό διοργανώνεται στις 10- 14 Απριλίου 2006,με θέμα: 

              «LAYTIME CALCULATION ADVANCED»

και η διάρκειά του είναι συνολικά 9 διδακτικές ώρες.

Το πρόγραμμα του σεμιναρίου είναι ως εξής:
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ    10   ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ     2006     6-9 μ.μ.
TETAΡTH    12   ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ     2006     6-9 μ.μ.             
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ  14   ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ     2006     6-9 μ.μ.

Οι συμμετέχοντες θα λάβουν σχετικό πιστοποιητικό.

Εγγραφές μέχρι και την ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 7 ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟΥ.

Το σεμινάριο θα διεξαχθεί στα  γραφεία της Λέσχης μας, Δραγάτση 2, 
στον 7ο όροφο.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες επικοινωνήστε με την Γραμματεία και
επισκεφθείτε το site μας www.hsa.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Η αποτίμηση και διαχείριση του ρίσκου  θα είναι το κύριο θέμα του 6ου ναυτιλιακού συνεδρίου Navigator 2006 που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις 10 Μαΐου και ώρα 10.00 - 17.00 στο Ledra Marriott στην Αθήνα. Θα δοθεί πιστοποιητικό παρακολούθησης.
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες : Φαξ: 210 6230789,  
E-mail: navi@navikefi.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Η Cross Technical Services Ltd σε συνεργασία με τις : VAF Instruments BV, Enraf/Contrec και VAF/CSI Control Systems BV, θα παρουσιάσουν τα νέα τους προϊόντα και σχέδια σχετικά με την διαχείριση των καυσίμων. Η παρουσίαση θα γίνει το πρωΐ της 18ης Μαΐου στο MEtropolitan Hotel στην Νέα Σμύρνη. Θα καλυφθούν θέματα πετρέλευσης και μεταφοράς πετρελαίου, διαχείρισης καυσίμων πλοίων, ODME, OILCON, MEPC. Για δηλώσεις συμμετοχής και πληροφορίες:
κ. Κατερίνα Ορφανιώτου, Τηλ. 210 4284070 - 71 / 210 4535838 / 210 4180670
Φαξ: 210 4183472 
E-mail: info@cross.com.gr     ή

crosstec@otenet.gr

----------


## Morgan

νομιζω οτι το συγκεκριμενο "συνεδριο" απευθυνεται μονο σε στελεχη ναυτιλ. επιχειρησεων και οχι σε σπουδαστες.
Δεν θα χασετε πολλα παντως.

----------


## Asterias

Αρκετά ενδιαφέρον είναι το Πρόγραμμα των Εκδηλώσεων, Ημερίδων και Συνεδρίων που θα πραγματοποιηθούν κατά τη διάρκεια της 2ης Διεθνούς Εκθέσεως «Transport & Logistics 2006», διάφορες προσωπικότητες τον πολιτικό και επαγγελματικό χώρο των Μεταφορών και των Logistics θα δώσουν το παρών σε διάφορες ομιλίες και παρουσιάσεις θεμάτων που αφορούν το χώρο. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες καθώς και δηλώσεις συμμετοχής θα βρείτε εδώ: 

*http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=884*

----------


## Morgan

Το πρόγραμμα του σεμιναρίου είναι ως εξής:
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ     8   ΜΑΪΟΥ     2006     6-9 μ.μ.
TETAΡTH    10   ΜΑΪΟΥ     2006     6-9 μ.μ.             
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ  12   ΜΑΪΟΥ     2006     6-9 μ.μ.

Οι συμμετέχοντες θα λάβουν σχετικό πιστοποιητικό.

Εγγραφές μέχρι και την ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 5 ΜΑΪΟΥ.

Το σεμινάριο θα διεξαχθεί στα  γραφεία της Λέσχης μας, Δραγάτση 2, 
στον 7ο όροφο.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες επικοινωνήστε με την Γραμματεία και
επισκεφθείτε το site μας www.hsa.gr

ΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ ΜΕΣΙΤΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΩΝ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΕΩΝ  
            HELLENIC SHIPBROKERS ASSOCIATION
         2, DRAGATSI STR., 185 35 PIRAEUS, GREECE
        TEL:+(30210) 4220055, FAX:+(30210) 4220057
                 E-MAIL: hsa@hsa.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

We are pleased to invite you to attend our seventh and last technical meeting for the season 2005-06, during which Messrs C.D. Tseretopoulos and V.P. Lampropoulos of Thenamaris Ships Management Inc. will present a paper on:
*EXPERIENCE GAINED ON THE “ART” OF LARGE MARINE FERROUS CASTINGS*

While the importance of vital marine castings quality has become more critical due to the impact of a failure, signs of quality deterioration have been witnessed. The authors will present their accumulated experience gained over the years from the production and the quality of the marine ferrous alloy castings in S. Korean and Chinese production. They will discuss the background of current production and the effect of production - market relation on the quality, the vulnerability of the casting production process, commonly calledan “art” and the importance of key selections, the difficulties in confirming the quality of the casting through non-destructive examination and the impact of class rules and yard procedures control. Incident cases based on records will document and support the presentation.

Date and location for our meeting are:

*Date                :           Thursday, May 18, 2006*

*Time                :          * *7.00 pm*
*Location          :           The auditorium of Kristen Navigation Inc.*
*354* *Syngrou Ave.** (new building adjacent to the* *Onasion**Hospital**)*
*Kallithea**,* *Athens*

After the meeting hors d’oeuvres, soft drinks and beer will be served.

The participation fee is 5 euros for members and 10 euros for non-members, which will be paid at the entrance prior to the start of the meeting.

----------


## gvaggelas

We are pleased to invite you to attend our seventh and last technical meeting for the season 2005-06, during which Messrs C.D. Tseretopoulos and V.P. Lampropoulos of Thenamaris Ships Management Inc. will present a paper on:
*EXPERIENCE GAINED ON THE “ART” OF LARGE MARINE FERROUS CASTINGS*

While the importance of vital marine castings quality has become more critical due to the impact of a failure, signs of quality deterioration have been witnessed. The authors will present their accumulated experience gained over the years from the production and the quality of the marine ferrous alloy castings in S. Korean and Chinese production. They will discuss the background of current production and the effect of production - market relation on the quality, the vulnerability of the casting production process, commonly calledan “art” and the importance of key selections, the difficulties in confirming the quality of the casting through non-destructive examination and the impact of class rules and yard procedures control. Incident cases based on records will document and support the presentation.

Date and location for our meeting are:

*Date                :           Thursday, May 18, 2006*

*Time                :          * *7.00 pm*
*Location          :           The auditorium of Kristen Navigation Inc.*
*354* *Syngrou Ave.** (new building adjacent to the* *Onasion**Hospital**)*
*Kallithea**,* *Athens*

After the meeting hors d’oeuvres, soft drinks and beer will be served.

The participation fee is 5 euros for members and 10 euros for non-members, which will be paid at the entrance prior to the start of the meeting.

----------


## gvaggelas

Διημερίδα: 
«Ναυτιλία και Θαλάσσια Ασφάλιση» 

Τμήμα Ναυτιλίας και Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών 
Σχολή Επιστημών της Διοίκησης 
Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου 

12-13 Μαΐου 2006 
Αμφιθέατρο Σχολής Επιστημών της Διοίκησης 

Πρόγραμμα Διημερίδας 

Παρασκευή, 12 Μαΐου 2006 
17.00 ΧΑΙΡΕΤΙΣΜΟΙ 

17.30 ΠΡΩΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ 
Νικόλαος Λίτινας, Αντιπρύτανης, Καθηγητής Παν. Αιγαίου, Πρόεδρος 
 Ιωάννης Σχινάς, Καθηγητής Δ.Π.Θ., «Έννοια, είδη και λειτουργία της θαλάσσιας ασφάλισης» 
 Νίκος Φαραντούρης, Δικηγόρος ΔΝ, «Φορείς θαλάσσιας ασφάλισης - Η περίπτωση των P&I Clubs» 

*18:30ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ* 
Κωνσταντίνος Παμπούκης, Ομ. Καθηγητής Α.Π.Θ., Πρόεδρος 
 Αλίκη Κιάντου – Παμπούκη, Ομ. Καθηγήτρια Α.Π.Θ., «Η αρχή της καθολικότητας των κινδύνων στη θαλάσσια ασφάλιση» 
 Βασίλης Τουντόπουλος, Επικ. Καθηγητής Παν. Αιγαίου, «Το ασφαλιστικό συμφέρον στη θαλάσσια ασφάλιση» 
 Αχιλλέας Μπεχλιβάνης, Δικηγόρος ΔΝ, Ειδ. Επιστήμονας Παν. Αιγαίου, «Η υπερασφάλιση στη θαλάσσια ασφάλιση» 

*19:00 Διάλειμμα* 

20.00 Συζήτηση 

Σάββατο, 13 Μαΐου 2006 

*11.00 ΤΡΙΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ* 
Ιωάννης Σχινάς, Καθηγητής Δ.Π.Θ., Πρόεδρος 
 Κωνσταντίνος Παμπούκης, Ομ. Καθηγητής Α.Π.Θ., «Το ασφαλιστήριο» 
 Γεωργία Μπεχρή – Κεχαγιόγλου, Επικ. Καθηγήτρια Δ.Π.Θ., «Η τρέχουσα (κυμαινόμενη) θαλάσσια ασφάλιση» 
 Λία Αθανασίου, Επικ. Καθηγήτρια Παν. Αθ., «Η υποχρεωτική θαλάσσια ασφάλιση. Ο ρόλος και η λειτουργία της ασφάλισης στη θαλάσσια ρύπανση» 
 Δημήτρης Χριστοδούλου, Δικηγόρος ΔΝ, «Η εγκατάλειψη των ασφαλιστικών αντικειμένων» 
*12.30 Διάλειμμα* 

*13.00 ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ* 
Αλίκη Κιάντου – Παμπούκη, Ομ. Καθηγήτρια Α.Π.Θ., Πρόεδρος 
 Απόστολος ¶νθιμος, Δικηγόρος ΔΝ, «Η ρήτρα δωσιδικίας στη θαλάσσια ασφάλιση» 
 Δημήτρης Αυγητίδης, Λέκτορας Δ.Π.Θ., «Η εφαρμογή του δικαίου του καταναλωτή στη θαλάσσια ασφάλιση» 
 Μάνος Μαστρομανώλης, Λέκτορας Παν. Αιγαίου, «Ο καθορισμός ενιαίων ασφαλιστικών όρων υπό το πρίσμα του δικαίου του ελεύθερου ανταγωνισμού» 
 Αντώνιος Τσαβδαρίδης, Δικηγόρος ΔΝ, «Η αποζημίωση των ναυτικών απαιτήσεων στην MIA 1906 σε σχέση με τα προβλεπόμενα στους κανόνες York – Antwerp 1994» 
 Γιώργος Τριανταφύλλου, Λέκτορας Παν. Αθ, «Ποινικά ζητήματα στη σύμβαση θαλάσσιας ασφάλισης» 

14.30 Συζήτηση 

ΛΗΞΗ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΟΥ 
 Κωνσταντίνος Παμπούκης, Ομ. Καθηγητής Α.Π.Θ., «Συμπεράσματα»

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/news/2006/5/388.html

ECDIS Charts Seminars in Posidonia Exhibition 2006
May 08, 2006

During the Posidonia Exhibition 2006 which is to be held on 5-9/06/2006, VANOS S.A. Charts & Publications Department along with The Admiralty (United Kingdom Hydrographic Office) have arranged for a series of daily seminars to take place on the Admiralty Stand No 556. The course shall cover the following matters relating to the Electronic Charting System, the current legislation and general issues:

14:00 ECDIS and CHART CARRIAGE REGULATIONS 
15:00 ADMIRALTY ECDIS SERVICE 
16:00 DIGITAL BP DISTANCE TABLES (by AtoBviaC) 
17:00 ADMIRALTY DIGITAL PUBLICATIONS

VANOS members of staff will be on this stand and bookings for the above can be either made through gill.ohlson@ukho.gov.uk or at the Admiralty Stand No 556.

----------


## KATERINAXX

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΡΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΟΦΟΙΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΤΙΓΜΗΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΕΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΝΩΣΗΣ ΝΑΥΛΟΜΕΣΙΤΩΝ. ΕΧΩΝΤΑΣ, ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΡΙΝΩ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝΙΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΒΑΘΜΟ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ ΑΦΟΥ ΑΝΑΛΥΟΥΝ ΠΙΟ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ.

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΔΑΣΚΟΥΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ. ΤΟ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ 50 ΕΥΡΩ!

ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΟΥΣ ΚΥΡΙΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΔΑΣΚΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ: <<ΕΙΜΑΙ 30 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΗΝ>>.

ΟΣΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΑ ΟΤΙ Η ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΚΡΥΒΕΙ Κ ΘΑ ΚΡΥΒΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΚΠΛΗΞΕΙΣ!!!

----------


## Morgan

καλως ηρθες Κατερίνα!

υ.γ. και γω τελειοφοιτος εδω και πολυ καιρο

----------


## gvaggelas

*The Institute of Chartered Shipbrokers* Greek branch is holding a forum *May 16* titled 'A
Celebration of Shipping – Changing Horizons' at the Eugenides Foundation, Syngrou Avenue at
17:30 hours. Keynote speakers will be: Bankers: *Dimitris Anagnostopoulos*, *Vasilios Matzavinos*

and *George Xiradakis*; Shipowners: *Costas Komninos*, *John Coutsas*, *Panagiotis Tsakos* and

*Nicolas A Tsavliris* and Shipbrokers: *George Banos* and *Stelios Tzitzis*.

----------


## Morgan

Ευχαρίστως σας ανακοινώνουμε ότι το Σωματείο μας διοργανώνει νέο επιμορφωτικό σεμινάριο πρακτικής για στελέχη και εκπαιδευόμενους Ναυτιλιακών Επιχειρήσεων,καθώς και για φοιτητές και σπουδαστές Ναυτιλιακών.
Το σεμινάριο αυτό διοργανώνεται στις 22-26 Mαϊου 2006,με θέμα: 

«A FRUITFULL DAY IN A CHARTERING DEPT - POST FIXTURE PROCEDURES»

και η διάρκειά του είναι συνολικά 9 διδακτικές ώρες.

Το πρόγραμμα του σεμιναρίου είναι ως εξής:
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ         22   ΜΑΪΟΥ     2006     6-9 μ.μ.
TETAΡTH         24   ΜΑΪΟΥ     2006     6-9 μ.μ.             
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ   26   ΜΑΪΟΥ     2006     6-9 μ.μ.

Οι συμμετέχοντες θα λάβουν σχετικό πιστοποιητικό.

Εγγραφές μέχρι και την ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 19 ΜΑΪΟΥ.

Το σεμινάριο θα διεξαχθεί στα  γραφεία της Λέσχης μας, Δραγάτση 2, στον 7ο όροφο.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες επικοινωνήστε με την Γραμματεία και επισκεφθείτε το www.hsa.gr

----------


## Morgan

«TANKER CHARTERING»  (29 & 31 Μαϊου) &
      «SALE & PURCHASE OF SHIPS»  (2 & 6 Ιουνίου)

Σημειώνετε ότι τα ως άνω σεμινάρια είναι τα τελευταία της εκπαιδευτικής
περιόδου 2005-2006. 
Θ'ακολουθήσουν εξετάσεις για την απόκτηση του πιστοποιητικού S.G.C.
Σας υπενθυμίζουμε ότι οι ημερομηνίες των ως άνω εξετάσεων θα σας
ανακοινωθούν την προσεχή Πέμπτη 8 Ιουνίου 2006.

Το πρόγραμμα των σεμιναρίων είναι ως ακολούθως:

«TANKER CHARTERING»  
ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ    29   ΜΑΪΟΥ     2006     6-9 μ.μ.
TETAΡTH    31   ΜΑΪΟΥ     2006     6-9 μ.μ.             

«SALE & PURCHASE OF SHIPS»
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ  2  ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ     2006     6-9 μ.μ.
ΤΡΙΤΗ      6  ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ     2006     6-9 μ.μ.

Οι συμμετέχοντες θα λάβουν σχετικό πιστοποιητικό.

Εγγραφές μέχρι και την ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 26 ΜΑΪΟΥ.

Τα σεμινάρια θα διεξαχθούν στα  γραφεία της Λέσχης μας, Δραγάτση 2, 
στον 7ο όροφο.

----------


## gvaggelas

*INVITATION PROGRAMME (v5.0)*

*INTERNATIONAL WORKSHOP ON MARINE OIL POLLUTION CONTROL*
*FRIDAY JUNE 9, 2006*
*ATHENS**,* *GREECE*


*VENUE :*
*EUGENIDES FOUNDATION*
*387* *Syngrou Avenue*
*Athens- Palaio Faliro (Amphithea)* 
*Tel: +30.210.946.9600*

*HOSTED BY:* 
*NTUA MARITIME TRANSPORT www.martrans.org* 

*UNDER THE AUSPICES OF:*
*Hellenic Chamber of Shipping (NEE)*
*Hellenic Marine Environment Protection Association (HELMEPA)*
*Society of Naval Architects and Marine Engineers (SNAME) Greek Section*


*TENTATIVE PROGRAMME*

*0900*
*Registration-coffee*



*0930*
*Session 1: Opening statements*

Prof. H. Psaraftis, NTUA, Chairman of Workshop

Vice-Admiral E. Sionides, Commandant, Hellenic Coast Guard

G. Gratsos, President, Hellenic Chamber of Shipping

L. Demetriades-Eugenides, Chairman, Eugenides Foundation

Ass. Prof. G.Grigoropoulos, Chairman, SNAME Greek Section

J. de Bock, Project Officer, European Commission, DG-RTD


*1030*
*Session 2: The International Scene*


International Cooperation : the Importance of the Personal Involvement, D. Mitsatsos, General Director, HELMEPA 

EMSA’s Activities on Oil Pollution Preparedness and Response, A. Lagouros, Pollution Response, EMSA

Overview of International Structures (OPRC issues, recent developments with the HNS Protocol, etc), P. Charlebois, Marine Environment Division, IMO 

*1130*
*Coffee break*


*1200*
*Session 3: the EU-MOP project (Elimination Units for Marine Oil Pollution)*

EU-MOP concept, Prof. H. Psaraftis, NTUA

Oil spill risk in European waters, Dr. N.P. Ventikos, NTUA

Integrated EU-MOP design system, Dr. Y.P. Ventikos, University of Oxford

Simulation & AI (Robotics), Dennis Fritsch, IPA Fraunhofer


*1300*
*Buffet lunch*


*1400*
*Session 4: The* *OSH** project (**Oil**Sea** Harvester)*

Review of the most recent oil recovery vessels, E. de Nanteuil, CEDRE

Oil Sea Harvester System, C. Gaudin, ALSTOM

Oil recovery tools of OSH, R. Monto, LAMOR

OSH design: hydrodynamics and optimisation, L. Boudet, Bassin d’Essais des Car&egrave;nes



*1500*

*Session 5: The POP&C project (Pollution Prevention and Control)*

Overall Probabilistic POP&C Methodology, Dr. S. Aksu, University of Glasgow & Strathclyde

Analysis of Aframax Tanker Accidents, Prof. A. Papanikolaou, NTUA

Risk Reduction through Prevention, Dr M. Insel, Istanbul Technical University

Risk/Pollution Reduction and Expert Group Judgment, Dr. N.P. Ventikos, P. Anaxagorou, NTUA


*1600*
*Coffee break*


*1630*
*Session 6: Panel discussion*


E. Sampatakakis, Director, Marine Environment Protection Directorate, Hellenic Coast Guard

V. Kirykos, Avin International

J. Polychronopoulos, CEO, Environmental Protection Engineering

G. Gavriel, Hellenic Chamber of Shipping

M. Dorey, Vikoma

E. de Nanteuil, CEDRE

R. Monto, LAMOR


*1730*
*End of workshop*



*REGISTRATION FORM*

*IMPORTANT NOTE: Attendance to the workshop is free. However, pre-registration is mandatory due to limited space.* 
*Registrations will be processed on a first-come, first-served basis.*

*Pre-registration deadline:* *Friday, June 2, 2006*

*PLEASE SEND THIS FORM TO PROF. H. PSARAFTIS*
*BY FAX: +30 210 7721408, OR EMAIL: hnpsar@deslab.ntua.gr*

*NAME __________________________________________________  ___*

*COMPANY _________________________________________________*

*PHONE __________________________________________________  __*

*FAX __________________________________________________  _____*

*EMAIL __________________________________________________  ___*


*YES, I PLAN TO ATTEND THE WORKSHOP*

*Date:*


*Signature:*

----------


## gvaggelas

Το Ελληνικό τμήμα του Institute of Chartered Shipbrokers (*ICS*) σε συνεργασία με το Hellenic Management Centre διοργανώνουν ένα τετραήμερο (2 ωρών την ημέρα) σεμινάριο με θέμα maritime accounting. Το σεμινάριο θα διεξαχθεί στα γραφεία της HMC, Ηρώων Πολυτεχνείου 49 στις *13*, *14*, *19*, *21 Ιουνίου, * μεταξύ 19:00 και 21:00.  Θα καλυφθούν όλα τα θέματα του shipping accounting. Το κόστος είναι €300. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες: Τηλ: 210 4125945 – Fax: 210 4125947 E-mail: helmc@hellasnet.gr.  www.helmc.com

----------


## gvaggelas

Communication links which "bring ships closer to the shore" will be the focus of a maritime satellite communications conference during *Posidonia 2006*. Part of the *Digital Ship* conference programme, the event at the Divani Apollon Palace and Spa, Vouliagmeni, *June 7* is being held in association with the Association of Shipping Company IT managers, *AMMITEC* and is sponsored by *EMS Satcom*. Some 14 presentations will be made during the day. Delegate fee €450; Delegates from Greece and Cyprus, €350; while there is no admission charge for employees of Greece /
Cyprus ship operations companies and for full AMMITEC members. For the full programme:
http://www.thedigitalship.com/posidonia.htm To register contact: leahy@thedigitalship.com , Tel +44 207 510 4939 or online at http://www.thedigitalship.com/posidonia.htm

----------


## gvaggelas

To Hellenic Management Centre (HMC) διοργανώνει σεμινάριο διαχείρισης πληρώματος (Crew management)
 στο εκπαιδευτικό του κέντρο στον Πειραιά. Το σεμινάριο θα διεξαχθεί στις 20, 22, 27 και 29 Ιουνίου.
Το σεμινάριο θα καλύψει θέματα όπως: Οργανική σύνθεση πληρώματος, Μαυτιλιακές εταιρείες, Ταξίδια πληρώματος,
Εκπαίδευση πληρώματος εν πλω, Διεθνείς κανονισμοί, Εκτίμηση αποδοτικότητας πληρώματος
κ.α.
Το HMC είναι ο επίσημος πάροχος του Institute of Chartered Shipbrokers (ICS). Με την ολοκλήρωση του σεμιναρίου
οι εκπαιδευόμενοι θα λάβουν πιστοποιητικό παρακολούθησης. Το κόστος του σεμιναρίου είναι 300 €. Για περισσότερες
πληροφορίες: HMC, Ηρώων Πολυτεχνείου 49, Πειραιάς, 185 35. Τηλ: 210 4125945, 
Fax: 210 4125947, E-mail: helmc@hellasnet.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

The *Hellenic Management Centre* is holding a seminar on 'Practical and legal matters of a voyage and time charter' at its Piraeus training centre *June 26, 28*, *July 3, 5*. Given by *Evi Plomaritou*, a consultant in chartering and shipping marketing the seminar covers: Negotiation of the charter Execution of the charter Shipowners, charterer's liabilities in voyage and time charters Charter parties and bills of lading.
Οn completion of the seminar the candidates receive a certificate of attendance.
The cost is €300. Further information: The Hellenic Management Centre, 49 Iroon Politechniou Avenue, 185 35, Piraeus Tel: 210 4125945 – Fax: 210 4125947 E-mail: helmc@hellasnet.gr .

----------


## Petros

> ΕΙΜΑΙ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΡΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΟΦΟΙΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΤΙΓΜΗΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΕΙ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΝΩΣΗΣ ΝΑΥΛΟΜΕΣΙΤΩΝ. ΕΧΩΝΤΑΣ, ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΡΙΝΩ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝΙΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΒΑΘΜΟ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ ΑΦΟΥ ΑΝΑΛΥΟΥΝ ΠΙΟ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ.


Είχα παρακολουθήσει μερικά σεμινάρια στο παρελθόν και η γνώμη είναι ότι (τουλάχιστον τα συγκεκριμένα που παρακολούθησα) με βοήθησαν πολύ να καταλάβω πρακτικά (όπως λέει και η Κατερίνα παραπάνω) πως λειτουργούν ορισμένα κομμάτια της ναυτιλίας (φοιτητής και εγώ τότε).

----------


## gvaggelas

Concerns over energy insecurity and the stepping up of 'black gold diplomacy' will be central issues discussed during *Coaltrans 2006 – World Coal Conference* to be held *October 22-25* at the Hilton Athens hotel. The 26th annual coal conference will address such issues as the approach of governments to coal energy; the development of new clean coal and coal conversion technologies; the shift away from the 'dash for gas' and the resurgence in orders for electricity turbines for coal powered units; prospects for the dry freight seaborne sector; the development of financial hedging and risk management products; rising interest of institutional investors in the coal industry; and the challenge for the coal industry in the face of continuing environmental restrictions and the impact of CO2 certificate pricing. For further information: coaltrans conferences Website: www.coaltrans.com

----------


## Petros

> Concerns over energy insecurity and the stepping up of 'black gold diplomacy' will be central issues discussed during *Coaltrans 2006 – World Coal Conference* to be held *October 22-25* at the Hilton Athens hotel. The 26th annual coal conference will address such issues as the approach of governments to coal energy; the development of new clean coal and coal conversion technologies; the shift away from the 'dash for gas' and the resurgence in orders for electricity turbines for coal powered units; prospects for the dry freight seaborne sector; the development of financial hedging and risk management products; rising interest of institutional investors in the coal industry; and the challenge for the coal industry in the face of continuing environmental restrictions and the impact of CO2 certificate pricing. For further information: coaltrans conferences Website: www.coaltrans.com


Ενδιαφέρον πολύ ακούγεται αλλά είδα τιμή και είναι απαγορευτική...

----------


## Michael

Ε, οι τιμές πάνε συνήθως ανάλογα με το πόσο ενδιαφέρον ακούγεται ή φαίνεται κάτι...

----------


## Morgan

αν και για μενα δεν εχει ιδιαιτερο ενδιαφερον, η τιμη πια ειναι????

παντως τον ερχομενο Σεπτεμβριο υπαρχουν τρομερα σεμιναρια στο Λονδινο

----------


## gvaggelas

On the occasion of POSIDONEIA Exhibition an International Workshop on "Marine Oil Pollution Control" was successfully organized by the Laboratory for Marine Transport of the National Technical University of Athens, School of Naval Architecture and Marine Engineering, under the auspices (among others) of the Greek Section of SNAME.

You can find most of the presentations of the workshop on the following link:

http://www.martrans.org/Congreses/index.html

----------


## Michael

> αν και για μενα δεν εχει ιδιαιτερο ενδιαφερον, η τιμη πια ειναι????


Standard price: €1649 (...still thinking?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )
More price info: http://www.coaltrans.com/default.asp...site=coaltrans

----------


## Morgan

ΑΚΡΙΒΟΥΤΣΙΚΟ....

----------


## Morgan

ΠΟΛΥ ΑΚΡΙΒΟ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ

----------


## Morgan

Digital Ship and Tanker Operator conferences
Pacific Place conference centre, Hong Kong, Sept 4-6
25 per cent discount for delegate bookings received before Aug 15 
supported by Hong Kong Shipowners' Asssociation
click on conference title to see the full program / online registration




Tanker Operator TMSA day, Hong Kong, September 4
Speakers from Anglo Eastern, ASP Shipmanagement, Wallem, Univan, V.Ships, Eurasia, Teekay. A one day conference about TMSA (tanker management self assessment), exploring how shipmanagers stand to benefit from TMSA efforts, in terms of higher management fees / charter rates / vessel utilisations/ more efficient / effective operations. Explores individual TMSA requirements in depth, with tips of how to approach them from senior tanker operator safety managers. Admission fee HKD 5691 / Eur 570 / GBP 395 with 25 per cent discount on bookings received before August 15 2006. 

Digital Ship Hong Kong, September 5-6
Speakers include Wallem, China Navigation, New Asian Shipping, Eurasia, VOM, AESM, Inmarsat two day conference about developments in information technology in the shipping industry, covering maritime satellite communications, software for maintenance / purchasing, shipowner's perspective on software systems, safety systems, computer based training, build or buy. All delegates invited to evening dinner on Sept 5 at Hong Kong Yacht Club sponsored by Inmarsat. No admission charge for employees of shipping companies who register in advance. Normal admission charge Eur 578 / GBP 395 / HKD 5280 with 25 per cent discount on delegate bookings recieved before Aug 15




Delegate sales / registrations – contact Stephan Venter, venter@thedigitalship.com tel +44 207 510 4937
Exhibition / sponsorship enquiries – Aziza Grey, grey@thedigitalship.com, tel +44 207 510 4931
Magazine subscription enquiries – Rebecca Gee, gee@thedigitalship.com, Tel +44 207 510 4946



Digital Ship Ltd, 213 Marsh Wall, London, E14 9FJ, UK
http://www.thedigitalship.com http://www.tankeroperator.com

----------


## Petros

Μόλις το έδωσα για έγκριση (αν και λίγο δύσκολο) καλό θα ήταν το πρώτο για αυτό που κάνω/θα κάνω.

----------


## Morgan

ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ.....
ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΝΑ "ΠΙΕΖΕΙΣ" ΤΟΝ TRAINING OFFICER ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΚΟΠΗΣ...
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗΣ.
ΕΧΕ ΤΟ ΝΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΑ

----------


## Morgan

ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ.....
ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΝΑ "ΠΙΕΖΕΙΣ" ΤΟΝ TRAINING OFFICER ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΚΟΠΗΣ...
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΩ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗΣ.
ΕΧΕ ΤΟ ΝΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΑΓΓΛΙΑ

----------


## Morgan

Association of Ship Brokers & Agents (U.S.A.), Inc.

COURSES BEGIN WEEK OF SEPTEMBER 11, 2006!
September 2006 Session!
≈≈≈≈≈≈≈≈
Distance Learning Courses Online!

∙∙ ASBA Certificate Courses ∙∙∙





 ž        Shipbroking & Chartered Vessel Operations

o       12 Lessons approximately 26 weeks in length.  A new lecture every two weeks followed by question/answer session and final exam.



ž        Maritime Law

o       6 Lessons approximately 14 weeks in length.  A new lecture every two weeks followed by question/answer session and final exam.



  Students access course work via the ASBA Website 

  and are monitored and assisted by a highly qualified 

   Professor of Maritime Studies at the Graduate Level.

≈≈≈≈≈≈≈

Both Courses monitored by:



Professor Jeffrey Weiss

Maritime Lawyer and Graduate Level Maritime Professor



Students are issued a password and User ID to access the courses section of the ASBA website.  Prof. Weiss, maritime lawyer and graduate level professor at the SUNY Maritime College, posts the lessons and instructions to the students.  Once a lesson is posted it remains on the site until the completion of the course.  At the beginning of the course Prof. Weiss will post the schedule for the course, the dates that the lessons will be posted. Prof. Weiss will ask that students post questions to him as well as ask that students answer his questions on each lesson.  Class participation is critical to successful completion of the course.  At the end of the course, Prof. Weiss assigns a final project that students must successfully complete to be awarded the ASBA Certificate of Achievement. Students have access to Prof. Weiss throughout the course to help them clarify any confusing points.  Students also have access to the questions asked by other students in the session.  Many have found these courses to be a unique opportunity to take advantage of maritime courses from the own office or home. 





DON’T MISS THESE GREAT COURSES!



Let us know you are interested!

we will send you all the details!

EMAIL:  asba@asba.org

CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE:  www.asba.org



============================

A.S.B.A.

Association of Ship Brokers & Agents (U.S.A.), Inc.

510 Sylvan Avenue, Suite 201

Englewood Cliffs, NJ  07632

Tel:  201-569-2882

Fax:  201-569-9082

Email:  asba@asba.org

Web:  www.asba.org

----------


## gvaggelas

The 7th International Association for Safety and Survival Training (IASST) Conference is to be held at Hotel resort Solaris – Sibenik, Croatia, *October 9 /10* 2006. The conference is hosted by the AdriaMare Maritime Training Center under the auspices of the ministry of the Sea, Tourism, Transport and Development of Croatia. Theme of the event is 'The human element in safety and survival at sea' and it will feature Rescue at Sea exercises to be conducted by Croatia's ministries of the Sea, Tourism, Transport and Development, Defence, and Internal Affairs.
Further information: Nikolina Cigic-Goncin, AdriaMare Consulto - Maritime Training Center Draga 2, 22000 Sibenik, Croatia Tel: 022-201-170 Fax: 022-201-165 E-mail: training@adriamare.net

----------


## gvaggelas

Under the general title 'Green Shipping World', the ship owners operators, managers, lawmakers, port authorities and developers of technical solutions are set to meet and discuss ways of minimising the environmental impact of shipping at a conference, to be held at the Marriott Hotel, Copenhagen, Denmark, *October 2 / 3* 2006. As well as two days of discussion a workshop on: Ship Design and Building – From Newbuild to Vessel Recycling will be held. Further information: info@greenpowerconferences.com

----------


## gvaggelas

The 8th Annual *Marine Money* Greek Ship Finance Forum, to be held *October 12*, at the Athens Ledra Marriott, will cover all aspects of shipping with relation to raising ship finance. Particular reference to interest rates and oil prices and examination of whether there could be a nasty shock up ahead. Other topics include: The Market Outlook: Understanding the opportunities and threats; Debt Finance; The Public Image of Shipping; Valuing Ships and cash flows; The London AIM market for shipping companies 16:15:32 and Going Public - Is it worthwhile?
 Further information and booking: Marine Money Greece, Tel: +30 210 9858 809, mia@marine-marketing.gr Website: www.marinemoney.com/forums/GR06/index.htm

----------


## gvaggelas

O DNV θα οργανώσει στις 26 Σεπτεμβρίου συνέδριο μισής ημέρας στο Ledra Marriott Athens με θέμα Ο Ανθρώπινος παράγοντας στην ναυτιλία. Θα εξεταστούν ζητήματα προσέλκυσης και διατήρησης εξειδικευμένου ανθρώπινου δυναμικού στα πλοία.
Θα μιλήσουν εκπρόσωποι από P&I Clubs, την ITF, εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα, ενώσεις εφοπλιστών. Θα ακολουθήσει συζήτηση. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες Βίκυ Καραουλάνη ή Γεωργία Παναγοπούλου
Τηλ: 210 4100200, ΦΑΞ: 210 4226708.

----------


## Asterias

*Χρήστο, ξέρουμε τι ακριβώς είναι το Pireas 2007 που διοργανώνει η HSA;;*



 *www.pireas2007.com*

----------


## Morgan

ειλικρινά δεν εχω ιδεα. δεν βγαζω και καμμια ακρη απο το web-site.
αστο να το γεμισουν να δουμε. παντως μου μοιαζει μια ειδος μαζωξης , ανωτερων στελεχων (??).

----------


## Asterias

Thanks!!! Θα τους παρακολουθούμε....

----------


## Roulis

Ωραια ακουγονται αυτα τα σεμιναριακια, γαμω τα Λονδινα μου μεσα να μη μπορω να ερθω να παρακολουθησω!

----------


## Morgan

βρε κατσε στο Λονδινο!
Μην συγκρινεις ανομοια πραγματα...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Roulis

> βρε κατσε στο Λονδινο!
> Μην συγκρινεις ανομοια πραγματα...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ειναι ολα τοσο ανομοια που στο τελος ειναι ιδια! Αληθεια λεω :Wink:

----------


## Morgan

μολις θα πας σε ενα των HSA   θα καταλαβεις τι εννοω!!  :Smile:

----------


## Roulis

> μολις θα πας σε ενα των HSA   θα καταλαβεις τι εννοω!!


Aλλο 100-200 euro και αλλα 800-1200 λιρες

----------


## Morgan

Το θεμα ειναι η ποιοτητα και οχι ενα ακομα χαρτι - σε καποιες περιπτωσεις τα 70 ευρω ειναι ακριβοτερα απο 2780 λίρες

----------


## gvaggelas

We are pleased to invite you to attend our first technical meeting for the season 2006-07, during which Mr Stig Jacobsen,  Senior Manager, Operations Department, MAN B&W, will speak on the subject of

*SERVICE EXPERIENCE 2006, ME and MC DIESEL ENGINES*

The introduction of the electronically controlled camshaft-less low speed diesel engines is proceeding rapidly with many  ME engines ordered and, consequently, many ME engines entering service. The paper will describe the service 
experience obtained with the commercial ME and ME-C engines in service. For the MC/MC-C engine series, the feedback from service has over the last 4-5 years resulted in an extension of the Time between Overhauls (TBO). Also the development in relation to the cylinder condition with focus on cylinder oil consumption will be touched on. The latest feedback from service in relation to bearings will also be outlined, as well as the cracks in the camshaft housing structure of the K98 engines will be described and solutions will be shown.

Date and location for our meeting are:
*Date                :          * Thursday, October 12, 2006
*Time                :          * *7.00 pm*
*Location          :           The auditorium of Kristen Navigation Inc.*
*354* *Syngrou Ave.** (new building adjacent to                                                             the* *Onasion**Hospital**)*
*Kallithea**,* *Athens*

After the meeting hors d’oeuvres, soft drinks and beer will be served.
The participation fee is 5 euros for members and 10 euros for non-members, which will be paid at the entrance prior  to the start of the meeting.

----------


## Morgan

Schedule of Seminars for S.G.C.
Dry Cargo Chartering 2006-2007






1.	SHIPPING ROUTES – UNIVERSAL  MOVEMENT  OF CARGOES   (02-06 OCTOBER 2006)

a.	MAJOR SHIPPING COUNTRIES / PORTS
b.	WEATHER CONDITIONS – ICE CONDITIONS
i.	AREAS OF THE WORLD SUBJECT TO SEVERE WEATHER CONDITIONS
ii.	ICE AREAS
c.	DRY CARGO COMMODITY ROUTES – EXPORTING COUNTRIES / IMPORTING COUNTRIES
d.	SEASONAL DEMAND AND THE IMPACT ON FREIGHT RATES

2.	DRY CARGO SHIPS / DRY CARGO COMMODITIES  (09-13  OCTOBER 2006)

a.	TYPES OF MODERN DRY CARGO SHIPS 
b.	BASIC CHARACTERISTICS OF MODERN DRY CARGO SHIPS
c.	GEARED / GEARLESS SHIPS – TYPES OF CARGO GEAR
d.	RUNNING EXPENSES
e.	G.A. PLAN / DWT SCALE / MIDSHIP SECTION / TRADING CERTIFICATES
f.	MARITIME MARKETS (LINER / TRAMP)
g.	TYPES OF CARGOES
h.	TYPES OF PACKAGING
i.	DANGEROUS GOODS /IMO
j.	CONNECTION OF COMMODITIES TO ECONOMIC GEOGRAPHY
k.	SUITABLE TYPES OF SHIPS FOR SPECIFIC COMMODITIES

3.	LOADING / DISCHARGING PROCEDURES
                       (23-27  OCTOBER 2006)

a.	PORT ADMINISTRATIONS
b.	CUSTOM AUTHORITIES / PORT AUTHORITIES / SHIP AGENTS / STEVEDORES / TALLYMEN ETC.
c.	CARGO STOWAGE / LASHING SECURING / DUNAGING / CARGO PLANS 
d.	TRIM AND STABILITY
e.	CALCULATING THE QUANTITY TO BE LOADED
f.	THE LOADING PROCEDURE / MATES RECEIPTS 
g.	THE DISCHARGING PROCEDURE 
h.	FULL CARGOES / PART CARGOES / LOGISTICS

4.	TRADING PRINCIPLES – INSURANCE PRINCIPLES – P&I
	(06 -10 NOVEMBER 2006)                    

a.	COMMODITY TRADERS / BROKERS
b.	SALES CONTRACT – LETTER OF CREDIT – INCO TERMS
c.	CONNECTION TO MARITIME GEOGRAPHY
d.	CARGO INSURANCE – INSURANCE BROKERS
e.	PRINCIPLES OF MARINE  INSURANCE – H&M 
f.	TOTAL LOSS / CTL / SALVAGE / GENERAL AVERAGE / SEA PROTESTS
g.	P&I CLUBS
h.	MAJOR MARITIME INSURANCE MARKETS
i.	THE PRACTICAL EFFECT OF INSURANCE AND P&I IN CHARTERING DRY CARGO SHIPS

5.	TYPES OF CHARTER   ( 20-24 NOVEMBER 2006)

a.	VOYAGE CHARTER
i.	SINGLE VOYAGE
ii.	CONSECUTIVE VOYAGES
b.	CONTRACTS OF AFFREIGHTMENT
c.	TIME CHARTER
i.	TIME CHARTER TRIP
ii.	TIME CHARTER PERIOD
iii.	LONG TIME CHARTER PERIODS
d.	DEMICE CHARTER
i.	SALE OPTION
e.	COMBINED TRANSPORTS

6.	CHARTER PARTY      (04-08  DECEMBER 2006)

a.	TYPES OF CHARTER PARTIES
b.	APPROVED / ADOPTED FORMS
c.	BIMCO / INTERTANCO / ASBA / ETC
d.	CONNECTION OF SPECIFIC TYPES OF CHARTER PARTIES TO     SPECIFIC TYPES OF COMMODITY 
e.	PRINCIPLES OF VOYAGE CHARTER PARTIES
f.	PRINCIPLES OF TIME CHARTER PARTIES
g.	TERMS - CONDITIONS – IN NOMINATE TERMS – WARRANTIES
h.	PART 1 – PART 2 – ADDITIONAL CLAUSES – RIDER 
i.	DELETIONS / ALTERATIONS

7.	BILLS OF LADING      (18-22 DECEMBER 2006)

a.	PRINCIPLES OF BILLS OF LADING - DEFINITIONS
i.	RECEIVERS / CONSIGNEES / NOTIFY ADDRESS / CARRIER
ii.	APPLICABLE LAW
iii.	CONNECTION TO THE CHARTER PARTY
iv.	DATE AND PLACE OF ISSUE
b.	TYPES OF BILLS OF LADING
c.	CLEAN BILLS OF LADING
d.	LOI
e.	ISSUING THE BS/L
f.	THE CIRCLE OF THE BS/L
g.	DELIVERING GOODS AGAINST BS/L OR W/O BS/L
h.	CHANGE OF DESTINATION

8.	THE CHARTERING PROCEDURE   (15-19 JANUARY 2007)

a.	PRENEGOTIATION STAGE
b.	SOURCES OF INFORMATION
c.	CARGO ORDERS / POSITION LISTS
d.	FIRM OFFER
e.	COUNTER OFFER
f.	MAIN TERMS / ADDITIONAL CLAUSES
g.	RECAPS
h.	SUBJECTS
i.	TIME LIMITS
j.	LEGAL ASPECTS
k.	THE ROLE OF THE BROKER – INTRODUCTION OF THE TERM “SHIPPING NEGOTIATOR”
l.	CASE STUDY

9.	CHARTER PARTY ADVANCED (29 JANUARY–02 FEBRUARY ‘07)

a.	COMMON ADDITIONAL CLAUSES 
b.	RECOMMENDED ADDITIONAL CLAUSES 
c.	VOYAGE
i.	UNDERSTANDING THE DELETIONS/ ALTERATIONS TO THE MAIN BODY
ii.	UNDERSTANDING THE MEANING THE SCOPE AND THE OBLIGATIONS ARISING OUT OF ADDITIONAL CLAUSES 
iii.	CONSTRUCTING / NEGOTIATING ADDITIONAL CLAUSES
d.	TIME CHARTER 
i.	UNDERSTANDING THE DELETIONS/ ALTERATIONS TO THE MAIN BODY
ii.	UNDERSTANDING THE MEANING THE SCOPE AND THE OBLIGATIONS ARISING OUT OF ADDITIONAL CLAUSES 
iii.	CONSTRUCTING / NEGOTIATING ADDITIONAL CLAUSES
iv.	ADDITIONAL CLAUSES SPECIFICALLY CONSTRUCTED FOR TIME CHARTERS

10.	 BILLS OF LADING ADVANCED    (12-16  FEBRUARY 2007)

a.	NEGOTIATING THE RELEVANT TO BILLS OF LADING TERMS AND CONDITIONS OF A CHARTER PARTY
b.	THE COMMERCIAL DECISION TO ACCEPT OR DECLINE A LOI
c.	PRACTICAL ASPECTS CONCERING BS/L
i.	PREDATED BS/L
ii.	CLEAN BS/L
iii.	CLEAN ON BOARD
iv.	FREIGHT PREPAID / FREIGHT PAYABLE AT DESTINATION ETC.
v.	DECK CARGOES
d.	CONSTRUCTING CLAUSES FOR A CHARTER PARTY IN ORDER TO SAFEGUARD THE INTERESTS OF OUR PRINCIPLES.

11.	  THE CHARTERING PROCEDURE ADVANCED
     (26 FEBRUARY – 02 MARCH 2007)

a.	EMPLOYMENT POLICY AND STRATEGIES
b.	NEGOTIATION TECHNIQUES IN ORDER TO ACHIEVE A BETTER DEAL – THE PROPER TIME TO OFFER FIRM 
c.	NEGOTIATION TECHNIQUES REGARDING SUBJECTS
d.	THE IMPORTANCE OF THE PREVAILING MARKET AND THE  POSSIBILITY TO ACHIEVE A GOOD DEAL REGARDLESS TO THE STATE  OF THE MARKET
e.	THE ROLE OF THE SHIPPING NEGOTIATOR (BROKER)
f.	LEGAL ASPECTS / SHIPPING PRACTICE / ETHICS
g.	BYPASS / BACK TRADE  ETC.
h.	CASE STUDY

12.	 VOYAGE ESTIMATION   (12-16 MARCH 2007)

a.	ESTIMATION PRINCIPLES
b.	WHO NEEDS TO ESTIMATE THE VOYAGE EXPENSES
c.	ESTIMATION TECHINQUES
d.	ROUNDING UP….. / UNDERESTIMATION / OVERESTIMATION
e.	TRYING TO FORESEE WEEKENDS/HOLIDAYS/WEATHER (CONNECTION TO MARITIME GEOGRAPHY)
f.	CASE STUDY – VOYAGE ESTIMATION)
g.	INDICATORS (TIME CHARTER EQUIVALENT / BREAK EVEN ETC.)
h.	THE BRIEF ESTIMATION 
i.	THE ESTIMATION DURING A HIGH FREIGHT PERIOD AND DURING A LOW FREIGHT PERIOD

13.	LAYTIME CALCULATION  ( 26 -30 MARCH 2007)

a.	LAYTIME PRINCIPLES
b.	DEMURRAGE / DESPATCH
c.	CALCULATING THE LAYTIME
i.	DEFINITE LAYTIME
1.	PRE DEFINED LAYTIME
2.	CALCULABLE LAYTIME
ii.	INDEFINITE LAYTIME
1.	COP / FAC / CQD
2.	DAMAGES FOR DETENTION
d.	NOR – SOF – CONNECTION TO LOADING / UNLOADING PROCEDURES
e.	ARRIVED SHIP
f.	INSPECTIONS – TURN TIME
g.	TIME WAITING FOR BERTH
h.	PASSAGE FROM WAITING AREA TO BERTH
i.	PORT / BERTH CHARTER PARTIES
j.	COMMENCEMENT OF LAYTIME
k.	TIME EXCLUSIONS
l.	DEFINING THE END OF LAYTIME
m.	ONCE ON DEMMURAGE
n.	CASE STUDY

14.	 LAYTIME CALCULATION ADVANCED  (16-20 APRIL 2007) 

a.	POSSIBLE DISPUTES ARISING OUT OF A LAYTIME CALCULATION
b.	COMMENCEMENT OF LAYTIME DISPUTES – NOR – HAPPY  DAY - INSPECTIONS
c.	LAYTIME VS CHARTER PARTY
d.	LAYTIME AGREEMENT STRATEGIES
e.	PRESENTATION OF DISPATCH / DEMURRAGE CLAIMS
f.	PRACTICAL ASPECTS RELATED TO DEMURRAGE COLLECTION - AMICABLE SOLUTIONS AND COMMERCIAL DECISIONS. 

15.	 CLAIMS – PRACTICAL ASPECTS   (30 APRIL-04 MAY 2007)

a.	PRINCIPLES OF MARINE CLAIMS RELATED TO CHARTERING 
b.	TRYING TO AVOID EVENTUAL CLAIMS BY MEANS OF REACHING CLEAR AGREEMENT
c.	CHECK LIST BEFORE FIXING
d.	THE ROLE OF THE SHIPPING NEGOTIATOR (BROKER) IN AVOIDING AND OR IN AMICABLY SETTLING CLAIMS
e.	CLAIMS SETTLEMENT – ARBITRATION / MEDIATION / COURT

16.	 A FRUITFULL DAY IN A CHARTERING DEPT - POST FIXTURE     PROCEDURES    (14-18 MAY 2007)

a.	COLLECTING INFORMATION IN ORDER TO FIX A SHIP
b.	FIXING A SHIP
c.	RINGING THE BELL 
d.	DRAWING THE CHARTER PARTY
e.	ETA NOTICES
f.	THE ROLE OF THE SHIPPING NEGOTIATOR (BROKER) AFTER FIXTURE
g.	FREIGHT / HIRE INVOICE  - COLLECTING THE FREIGHT / HIRE
h.	COMMISSION DEBIT NOTE / INVOICE
i.	DEMURRAGE INVOICE / CLAIM
j.	SETTLEMENT OF EVENTUAL CLAIMS
k.	CLOSING THE FILE

17.	 TANKER CHARTERING    (21-23 MAY 2007)
a.	GENERAL
b.	CRUDE OIL
c.	BYPRODUCTS
d.	WORLD WIDE TANKER -FLEET
e.	FLEET CATEGORY/SIZE
f.	       SAFETY/ CLIEAN SEAS
g.	CHARACTERISTICS OF CLEAN & UNCLEAN TANKERS
h.	  i. CBT (Clean Ballast Tankers)
    ii. SBT (Sergregatedf Ballast Tankers)       
i.       DOUBLE / DOUBLE
j.      TECHNICAL
k.     HEATING COILS
l.      PUMPS
m.   WORLDSCALE
n.    TANKERS’S FIXTURE PROCEDURE
o.    CLAIMS

18.	 SALE AND PURCHASE OF SHIPS     (4 -8 JUNE 2007)

----------


## Morgan

ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ ΜΕΣΙΤΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΩΝ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΕΩΝ  
            HELLENIC SHIPBROKERS ASSOCIATION
         2, DRAGATSI STR., 185 35 PIRAEUS, GREECE
        TEL:+(30210) 4220055, FAX:+(30210) 4220057
                 E-MAIL: hsa@hsa.gr
                WEB SITE: www.hsa.gr


Αγαπητοί Κυρίες / Κύριοι,

       ΘΕΜΑ: ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΩΝ ΕΤΟΥΣ 2006-2007

Προς ενημέρωσή σας σας παραθέτουμε ολοκληρωμένο πρόγραμμα των σεμιναρίων του
Σωματείου μας για την απόκτηση του πιστοποιητικού "Shipbroking Gnosis
Certificate" για το έτος 2006-2007.

Σε περίπτωση που στο πρόγραμμα που σας επισυνάπτουμε επέλθει κάποια μικρή
αλλαγή ημερομηνίας,  θα ενημερωθείτε έγκαιρα.

Επιτροπή Σπουδών Σ.Μ.Ν.Σ.

Εσωκ.(1)

----------


## Morgan

In less than 2 weeks the 8th Annual Marine Money Greek Ship Finance Forum will take place and the demand is outstanding with already over 140 participants confirmed.

Deadline for registration is Friday, 6 October 2006.      The Registration Form and the Agenda are available at http://www.marinemoney.com/forums/GR06/index.htm

Preliminary List of Registered Participants can be accessed at:   http://www.marine-marketing.gr/marin...s_Sep28-06.pdf 

Anchor Sponsor:   Fortis Bank Greece
Prime Sponsors:   Citigroup Corporate and Investment Banking.  *  Credit Suisse Securities (Europe) Limited  *   Jefferies & Company, Inc.  *  Navios Maritime Holdings Inc.  *  Quintana Maritime Ltd.  *  Tsakos Energy Navigation Limited
Corporate Sponsors:    Aries Maritime Transport Limited  *  Dahlman Rose & Co. LLC  *  DVB Capital Markets  *  EDB Business Partners AS  *  Excel Maritime Carriers Ltd.  *  First Ship Lease (S) Pte. Ltd.  *  Golden Destiny SA  *  Goldenport Holdings Inc.  *  HypoVereinsbank AG  *  KBC Peel Hunt Ltd  *  NASDAQ International *  Nordea Bank Finland PLC. *  Omega Navigation Enterprises, Inc.  *  Orrick, Herrington & Sutcliffe LLP  *  Seward & Kissel LLP  *  TOP Tankers Ltd.  *  Watson, Farley & Williams LLP  *  Worldyards.com Pte. Ltd.

Should you wish more information do not hesitate to get in touch.

With kind regards

Mia Jensen

Marine Money Greece
15 Athinaeon Str., 175 61 Palio Faliro, Greece
Tel: (+30) 210 9858 809  Mob: (+30) 697 45 49 902  Fax: (+30) 210 9842 136 
E-mail: mia@marine-marketing.gr www.marinemoney.com

----------


## gvaggelas

The DNV Academy Piraeus, launches its training schedule for the 3rd tertiary 2006, with the course 'Machinery' on October 12-13 at DNV premises, Akti Kondyli 26-28, Piraeus. Object of the course is to provide basic knowledge on class systematics related to Machinery surveys; DNV’s
Survey Arrangements with focus on challenges related to Planned Maintenance Systems; Boilers and how to prepare for survey, critical areas for damage; Propellers, with the focus on typical damages, temporary/permanent repairs; Bearings, different types, judgement of condition, use of secondhand components; DNV Policy, concentrating on the different aspects to be aware of, EIAPP certificates (NOx emission); and Risk areas related to engineroom fires. The DNV Academy Piraeus, also announces the one-day course 'LPG Carriers' and the two-day course 'Chemical Tankers – Design, Equipment & Cargo Operations' on October 16 for the first course and October 17-18 for the second. Objective of the LPG Carriers course is to provide knowledge on design and equipment requirements for LPG tankers, cargo containment and cargo handling
systems, etc. The 'Chemical Tankers' course looks at the typical design and equipment requirements for chemical tankers, carriage requirements for individual cargoes, basis for issuance of "List of permitted cargoes", cargo operations regulated by mandatory code/convention requirements. Additional information: Anna Laskari, Tel: 210 4.100.200, Fax: 210 4.226.708, email: pirmar@dnv.com.

----------


## Morgan

πολυ της μοδας - και επικαιρο :P

----------


## gvaggelas

*Ulysses Systems* is sponsoring a day-long conference on TMSA in tanker operations to be held *October 18* at the Metropolitan Hotel, Athens. Chaired by *Dimitris Lyras*, presentations will be made by *TESMA*, *Interorient*, *Stealth Maritime*, *OSG*, *Lloyd's Register* and *RINA* during which experiences implementing TMSA, the benefits, the concerns, and the evidence yet of improved
charter rates / utilisations / management fees to date for higher scoring ships will be discussed.

----------


## romeojuliet

ενδιαφέρον ακουγοντε όλα τα σεμινάρια για συνεχή απόκομιση, έστω και
αποσπασματικά , γνώσεων της ναυτιλίας .
Είναι το πρώτο μου πόστ στο φόρουμ ,σήμερα έγινα μέλος και με μια
γρήγορη ματιά το μέρος σας εδώ κρίνεται ιδιαίτερα αξιόλογο .
Δουλεύω 1 χρόνο σε ναυτιλιακή στην Κωνσταντινούπολη στο agency,αλλά
επιστρέφω αρχές μήνα στη πατρίδα για εργασία Ελλάδα ..παρότι τελείωσα
οικονομικά , το maritime φαίνεται να με κερδίζει ... άκρως ενδιαφέρον.
  Σκεφτομαι για master εν Ελλάδη , αλλά πρώτα να αποκατασταθούμε
επαγγελματικά !

Θα τα λέμε !!

----------


## triad

> Ωραια ακουγονται αυτα τα σεμιναριακια, γαμω τα Λονδινα μου μεσα να μη μπορω να ερθω να παρακολουθησω!


 
θες να αλλάξουμε???

----------


## Roulis

> θες να αλλάξουμε???


Mεσα, εχεις δει κανα καλο εδω?

----------


## triad

> μολις θα πας σε ενα των HSA θα καταλαβεις τι εννοω!!


Επειδή το σκέφτομαι να παρακολουθήσω, όσοι το έχετε παρακολουθησει το προτείνετε?

----------


## Petros

Ποιο απ' ολα?

----------


## triad

> Mεσα, εχεις δει κανα καλο εδω?


Για ναυτιλιακό, Πειραιά δεν το προτείνω (αν και ακουγεται το Ποιότητας, είναι άλλα στη μέση που με χαλάνε). Αν ψάχνεις γενικώς, απο Πειραιά του Χρηματοοικονομικού είναι καλό.

----------


## triad

> Ποιο απ' ολα?


Εσύ ποιο παρακολούθησες? 

Υ.Γ.stand by είστε? Δε δουλεύετε?Ε???

----------


## Morgan

> Επειδή το σκέφτομαι να παρακολουθήσω, όσοι το έχετε παρακολουθησει το προτείνετε?


Αννα, λιγο να εχεις ιδεα τι γινεται (εστω δηλαδη μικρη εμπειρια σεναυτιλιακη με βαπορια), δεν αξιζει τον κοπο.
Αυτο ειναι προσωπικη αποψη απο οτι ελαβα εγω μετα την συμμετοχη μου.

----------


## Morgan

> Mεσα, εχεις δει κανα καλο εδω?


καλα δεν παιζεσαι!

----------


## triad

Σε πρακτορείο δουλεύω, δεν εχω την εμπειρία που εχεις εσυ. Έσύ ποιο παρακολούθησες?

----------


## Morgan

ναι εχεις δικιο αλλα να σου πω την αληθεια...? τα θεματα σε αυτο που πηγα εγω Bills of lading (advanced)  Κατι το λεγαν...δεν θυμαμαι , ηταν τα εξης 
α.επιφανειακη προσεγγιση (λογικο αφου ηταν 9 ωρες συνολο) - τοσο επιφανεια που δεν προσφερει κατι.
β.κακος τροπος απο τους "διδασκοντες" σε οσους συμμετεχοντες (κυριως παιδια απο το πα.πει) ειχαν "χαζες" αποριες - η αγενεια δεν ευνοουσε τις επιπλεον ερωτησεις και το μαθημα συνεχιστηκε χωρις αλλα προβληματα.
γ.ολα ειναι για να παρεις ενα "εξτρα χαρτακι" χωρις καμμια αξια στον εξω κοσμο.

απο το πρακτορειο σαφως παιρνεις παραπανω πραγματα - εγγυημενα.
αν και κατα τακτα διαστηματα πρεπει να αλλαζεις επαγγελματικη κατευθυνση
ωστε να γεμιζεις απο εμπειρια , επι τοπου.

----------


## triad

Γενικά δε μου αρέσει να μένω στα ιδια, ψάχνομαι για να μάθω παραπάνω. Με όποιο τρόπο μπορώ.Είχα δει από πέρσι αναλυτικά τα σεμινάρια, γιαυτό και το σκέφτηκα

----------


## Petros

Πηγα στα ναυλοσυμφωνα και 2-3 αλλα και ειχα παρει καποια πραγματα. Βεβαια οπως λεει ο Morgan σε 9 ωρες δεν καλυπτονται τετοια θεματα. Ηταν μια καλη αρχη για να καταλαβω πως δουλευουν καποια πραγματα.

----------


## Morgan

αυτα αστα τα σεμιναρια, γιατι εχεις ηδη δουλεψει (εστω και οχι σε βαπορισια εταιρεια).
συμφωνω μαζι σου, μην μεινεις στα ιδια και ψαξου.
σεμιναρια , κυνηγα αυτα των λλουντς ή ντι-εν-βι ..ειναι πιο ακριβα αλλα αξιζουν

----------


## gvaggelas

The *Hellenic Management Centre* is holding a two-hour evening seminar on 'crew management' on *October 30*, *November 1*, *6*, *8*. To be given by Capt *I Fillapatos*, the seminar will cover:
Relationship between the crewing department and other departments; Crew lists; Organic and desired synthesis; Supervision tools of manning needs; Procedure approval; Crew travel; Appreciation of crew's performance; Crew training onboard; Procedure of crew promotion; Crew department obligations; Observation of international conventions, rules; Crew department and manning agents; ITF, ILO; and Crew budget. Costing €300, on completion of the seminar candidates receive a certificate of attendance. 
Futher information: Hellenic Management Centre, 49 Iroon Politechniou Street, 185 35 Piraeus Tel: 210 4125945 Fax: 210 4125947 E-mail: helmc@otenet.gr - www.helmc.com

----------


## gvaggelas

*Η Ναυτιλιακή Λέσχη Πειραιά* και *Η Ένωση Ναυτιλιακών Οικονομολόγων Ελλάδος* Σας προσκαλούν στην 1η Ημερίδα της Περιόδου 2006/7 
την *Πέμπτη 2 Νοεμβρίου 2006* *
*Θέμα: *Ναυτιλιακή Οικονομική: Ερευνητικές Εξελίξεις στα Ελληνικά Πανεπιστήμια και Σύγχρονες Προκλήσεις* *
*Διεύθυνση Ημερίδας: Δρ Αλκης Κορρες 
Πρόεδρος ΕΝΟΕ *ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΗΜΕΡΙΔΑΣ* Προσέλευση συμμετεχόντων.....................................  ..................................................  .12.00 
Καλωσόρισμα Προέδρου Λέσχης............................................  ...................................12.15 
Καλωσόρισμα Προέδρου ΕΝΟΕ..............................................  ....................................12.25 * 
Ερευνητικές Εξελίξεις* • Καθηγ. Νικήτας Νικητακος, Πρόεδρος Τμήματος Ναυτιλίας και Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών, Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου:...........................12.30 • Καθηγ. Χαρίλαος Ψαραύτης, Εργαστήριο Θαλάσσιων Μεταφορών ΕΜΠ……………..........................................  ...........................................12.50 • Καθηγ. Μανόλης Καβουσανός, Τμήμα Λογιστικής και Χρηματοοικονομικής, Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών............................................  .............. 13.10 • Καθηγ. Γιώργος Βλάχος, Πρόεδρος Τμήματος Ναυτιλιακών Σπουδών, Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιώς:.........................................  .....................................13.50 *Οι Σύγχρονες Ερευνητικές Προκλήσεις* 􀂃 Γιώργος Γράτσος, Πρόεδρος Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος 􀂃 Γιώργος Γαβριήλ, Golden Union. Σχόλια και ερωτήσεις από και προς τους συμμετέχοντες .............................14.00 - 14.30 
Συμπεράσματα, Βαγγέλης Μαρινάκης, ………………………………….......14.35 
Γεύμα & Λήξη..............................................  ..................................................  ......14.40 – 16.00

----------


## romeojuliet

Γεια σας !

Λοιπον εγω δουλεύω ένα χρόνο τώρα σε μια ναυτιλιακή της Κωνσταντινουπολης , Τουρκικών συμφερόντων , στο shipping
agency department αλλά απο σπουδές έχω τελειώσει Οικονομικά
στο Καποδιστριακό Αθήνας .

Τώρα γυρνάω Ελλάδα για να μείνω και να δουλέψω εκεί.

Έχω ζήλο για παραπέρα ενασχόληνση με τα ναυτιλιακά και σκέφτομαι
ότι θα με βοηθούσε ένα μεταπτυχιακό σαν του Πειραιά .

Τι λέτε είναι καλό ..? Απο την άλλη τα σεμινάρια ίσως είναι καλά
να τα παρακολουθώ κατά την διάρκεια της εργασίας μου σε ναυτιλιακή ....
(που ακόμη είμαι στο ψάξιμο) ....

Look fwd to hearing .. 

Χάρης .

----------


## Roulis

Ωραιο κοσμο θα εχει!

----------


## gvaggelas

The *Hellenic Management Centre*, official providor of ICS education in Greece, is holding a 12-hour seminar on media crisis management in shipping, *November 20*, *21*, *22*, *27*, *28*, *29*. Divided into two evening three-hour sessions, and three evening two-hour sessions, the seminar will be led by *Epaminondas Koronis* and cover a general introduction to corporate crises and crisis management; the role of communications and the mass media; crises in the shipping industry; plus a practical workshop.
After completion of the seminar the candidates receive a certificate of attendance. Cost of the seminar is €350 and for further information: Hellenic Management Centre, 49 Iroon Politechniou Street, 185 35, Piraeus Tel: 210 4125945 Fax: 210 4125947 E-mail: helmc@otenet.gr www.helmc.com

----------


## gvaggelas

Sea shipping and port management in the Mediterranean is the underlying theme of *MedMar South 2007* to be held at the gateway of the Suez Canal, in Port Said, Egypt, *April 17-19, 2007*. The three-day Mediterranean port and maritime conference and exhibition has the full backing of the Egyptian maritime transport sector, and follows the first MedMar event in Ravenna in 2005. Further
information: E-mail: gm@ies.co.it  Website: www.medmarsouth.com

----------


## gvaggelas

*DNV Academy Piraeus*, is giving a training course on 'Condition Assessment Programme CAP & Condition Assessment Scheme CAS', *November 14-15* at DNV premises, 26-28 Akti Kondyli, Piraeus. Part of DNV's training schedule for the 3rd tertiary 2006, objective of this course is to provide knowledge on the charter related CAP requirements and statutory CAS requirements, the
scope and performance of inspections, repairs and upgrading, CAP project management and practical CAS issues, UTM and strength analysis, CAP rating criteria and methodology, reporting, fatigue, etc. Further information: Anna Laskari, Tel: 210 4.100.200 Fax: 210 4.226.708 E-mail: pirmar@dnv.com.

----------


## gvaggelas

Arbitration in Piraeus and legal mediation are the focus of a one-day conference being organised by the Women's International Shipping & Trading Association, *Wista*. To be held in the Yacht Club of Greece, *November 29* discussions will be led by lawyer, *Pavlos Avrameas*, a leading supporter of Piraeus-based arbitration; *Eleni Vogli*, shipbroker and executive board member of the Hellenic
Shipbrokers Association; *Dimitris Capaitzis*, technical consultant; and *Jenny Pournara-Bardavilia*, shipowner. *Emmanuel Vordonis*, executive director, Thenamaris (Ships Management) Inc, will act as chairman and moderator. Further information: Tel: 210 4224.370 E-mail: wista-gr@otenet.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

For the first time Greece will host the International Association of Maritime Economists' (*IAME*) annual conference when some 300 shipping academics and industry delegates from 35 countries will gather in Athens next summer. Under the academic coordination and organisation of *ALBA Graduate Business School*, the IAME 2007 Annual Conference, will be held from *July 4 to 7**
*under the general theme: 'Challenges and Trends in Shipping: Markets, Investments and Policies' IAME is an international forum for the exchange of information and views among those interested in the economic aspects of shipping, ports and other related issues and provides the connection between academic research and business practice. Dr *Ilias Visvikis*, chair of the organising committee said: "ALBA Graduate Business School is proud to be involved with the
event as selection of the academic institution that hosts and organises the conference is based on a process of comparative evaluation of proposals by IAME Council Members, which consists of internationally renowned professors." Visvikis, academic director of ALBA's MBA programme in shipping, said the scientific programme will include around 100 presentations of academic studies,
and special round-table sessions, familiarising upper governmental and maritime business executives with the latest scientific developments and experiences from different countries on topics of maritime practices. In addition, government representatives and shipping executives will speak, in order to discuss the recent trends and developments of the international shipping industry.
Further information: www.iame2007.org  E-mail: iame2007@alba.edu.gr .

----------


## gvaggelas

<FONT face="Courier New">call for papers for the *International Symposium on Maritime Safety, Security and Environmental Protection* on September 20-21, 2007 in Athens, Greece. 
<SPAN lang=EN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt">The Symposium aims at bringing together ship operators, managers, academics and policy-makers to discuss and debate important issues facing the industry as regards safety, security and environmental protection.

----------


## gvaggelas

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το *International Symposium on Maritime Safety, Security and Environmental Protection* θα υπάρχουν σε λίγες μέρες

----------


## triad

Το συνέδριο safety που αναφερεται, είναι αποτέλεσμα συνεργασίας Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιώς, Αιγαίου και Μετσοβείου και φέτος την ευθύνη οργάνωσης του συνεδρίου εχει το Μετσόβειο.

----------


## gvaggelas

*INTERNATIONAL SYMPOSIUM ON MARITIME SAFETY,
SECURITY AND ENVIRONMENTAL PROTECTION
September 20-21, 2007
Athens, Greece* 

Following the successful International Symposia on Maritime Safety organized by the University of Piraeus in 1998 and the University of the Aegean in 2001, the National Technical University of Athens announces an International Symposium on Maritime Safety, Security and Environmental
Protection. The Symposium is organized by the Laboratory for Maritime Transport at NTUA (www.martrans.org).
The Symposium will take place at the premises of the Eugenides Foundation, and aims at bringing together ship operators, managers, academics and policy-makers to discuss and debate important issues facing the industry as regards safety, security and environmental protection.
*SYMPOSIUM TOPICS (INDICATIVE)*Marine accident analysis Classification society issues
Ship, port and supply chain security Reliability analysis
Formal safety assessment Human factors
Risk management and analysis Education and training
Risk based design Port reception facilities
Goal based standards Ports of refuge
Economics of safety and security Oil spill prevention and response
Environmental management Operational pollution
Hazardous materials management Air pollution
Liability and compensation Vessel traffic management
Economic impact of pollution Risk acceptance criteria
Ship recycling Legal-regulatory issues
*SYMPOSIUM WEB SITE*Please go to www.martrans.org/sse07 . The site will update information on the symposium.

----------


## gvaggelas

The British Hellenic Chamber of Commerce (*BHCC*) and the Institute of Financial Management of the Hellenic Management Association (*HMA*), are joining forces to bring together decisionmakers and leading lights from the shipping and financial sectors in the 'Shipping Today' conference to be held *November 21*, 2006. The day-long event will be held at the Ethniki Insurance Conference Centre in Syngrou Avenue. Speakers include shipping company executives, the chairman of the Piraeus Port Authority, the chairman of the Athens Stock Exchange, and executives from the banking, insurance and legal sectors as well as independent analysts. Topics to be covered include:
Bank, financing and stock exchange opportunities for shipping, IPO’s; Risk management and shipping derivatives; Flag issues; Labour and insurance issues; International developments in safety regulations; Developments and trends in the Greek and international shipping market. Cost: BHCC
and HNA members: €120; Non-members €150; Students €50. Further information: www.bhcc.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

The research centre of the *Athens University of Economics and Business*, with the support of the Hellenic Shipbrokers Association (*HSA*) and *Wista Hellas*, presents the 12th series of the executive seminar: 'Shipping derivative and risk management' will be held *December 1* and *December 8*. Led by Professor *Manolis G. Kavussanos* of Athens University of Economics and Business and Assistant Professor *Ilias D. Visvikis* of ALBA Graduate Business School, the educational programme incorporates more than 10 years’ pioneering work in bringing participants to the forefront of developments in the areas of risk management and derivatives in shipping and is suitable for company personnel from all sectors of the shipping industry with an interest in risk management. Registration is open until *November 29*. Further information: Petros Kalkanis or Fragkiskos Gialitakis Tel: (+30) 210 8665371-3, Fax: (+30) 210 8676265, E-mail: petros@rc.aueb.gr / seminars@rc.aueb.gr, Website: www.rc.aueb.gr/kekopa

----------


## gvaggelas

The Hellenic Chamber of Shipping (*HCS*) is organising a seminar *December 4* to discuss the knowledge, operation and technical support available for shipping companies based in Piraeus. The event will be held in the Piraeus Port Authority conference centre and will focus on the requirements linked to the operation of bigger and more complicated ships which today travel in the same seas as
previously and visit the same ports, which in many cases have not developed to meet the requirements. This means modern ships are being damaged in ports which charterers are describing as safe. Indeed, ports are becoming a prime source of damage to ships and this event will look at what is available and try to find safe solutions to problems faced each day a ship is trading. Further information: HCS, 67 Akti Miaouli, 185 36 Piraeus, Tel: 210 4293.827, Fax: 210 4292 880, E-mail:
nee@nee.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Understanding Marpol Annex II and the International Bulk Chemical Code (IBC Code) will be the goal of a morning-long *ABS* seminar to be held *December 5* at the Ledra Marriott Hotel, Athens. The seminar will look at regulatory changes due to come into effect January 1, 2007, affecting oil product tankers, chemical carriers, offshore supply vessels and tankers carrying noxious liquid substances and oil substances. In addition Common Structural Rules for tankers and a number of technical issues arising will be reviewed. To register: Fax: 210 4293 218 / 210 4293.659, E-mail: miakovidou@eagle.org

----------


## gvaggelas

The practical, economical and legal issues of a voyage and time charter will be analysed during a four-part evening time seminar to be held at the *Hellenic Management Centre* on *December 13*, *14*, *19*, *20*. The lecturer will be chartering and marketing consultant, *Evi Plomaritou* and the cost is €300, and on completion of the seminar the candidates receive a certificate of attendance. Further information: Hellenic Management Centre, 49 Iroon Politechniou Avenue, 185 35 Piraeus, Tel: 210 4125.945, Fax: 2109 4125 947, E-mail: helmc@otenet.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

The Greek section of The Society of Naval Architects and Marine Engineers (*SNAME*) will host presentations by four students of the School of Naval Architecture and Marine Engineering of the National Technical University of Athens (*NTUA*) of their diploma theses completed in 2006. The presentations, one from each of the four departments of the school, will be presented *December 14* from 19:00 hours, and are, in alphabetical order of the author: 'The Renewal of the Mediterranean Short Sea Fleet, as a Strategy for the Development of Short Sea Shipping"', by *Spyros Nitsopoulos*; 'Analytical and Experimental Investigation of the Dynamic Behavior of a Fast Vessel in Waves', by*Theano Perdikari*; 'Investigation of Power Quality Phenomena in Ship DC Networks Including Fuel Cells' by *George Petropoulos*; and 'Structural Analysis of a Car-Passenger Ferry Hull' by *Panagiotis Varvarigos*. SNAME will make an award of €500 and a certificate for the best of these theses with respect to quality of content and presentation. The meeting will be held in the auditorium
of Kristen Navigation Inc, 354 Syngrou Avenue, Kallithea, Athens, and will be followed by a hors d’oeuvres, soft drinks, wine and beer reception hosted by Kristen Navigation.

----------


## gvaggelas

The Hellenic Management Centre (*HMC*) offers the Certificate in Shipping of the *Institute of Chartered Shipbrokers* with full course, testing and interview procedures taking place at the HMC premises in the heart of Piraeus. The ‘Understanding Shipping’ course leading to the acquisition of the ICS Certificate in Shipping has been developed to meet the need for education in shipping
business and is addressed to all involved in executive shipping administration as well as to those shipping practitioners for whom the need to sit the Institute’s Qualifying Examinations would not be appropriate. Applicants should ideally have an English language qualification. The course has nine segments and those successful will be required to attend an assessment interview
with a member of the Institute before being awarded the ICS Certificate in Shipping. The course runs from *January until March* every year and classes are scheduled to meet the requirements of professionals and take place in the evening, twice a week, at the HMC premises in the centre of Piraeus, 49 Iroon Politechniou Avenue. The course can be fully (100%) subsidised by the Greek Manpower Employment Organisation and the Hellenic Management Centre undertakes
the whole complex subsidy procedure for Greek shipping companies. The fees include tuition and all additional costs related to this course such as ICS textbook, study packs and workbooks. 
Further information: Hellenic Management Centre, 49 Iroon Politechniou Avenue, 185 35 Piraeus (Tel: 210 4125 945, Fax: 210 4125 947, E-mail: helmc@hellasnet.gr Website: www.helmc.com)

----------


## gvaggelas

The 3rd annual *Marine Money Gulf Ship Finance Conference* to be held in Dubai will take places at the Grand Hyatt Hotel *February 14*, 2007. The event brings together participants from the international finance community and the shipping companies of the region who will be able to meet and mix as well as attend presentations by industry leaders. Further infromation: Marine Money
Greece, 15 Athinaeon Street, 175 61 Palio Faliro, Greece, Tel: (+30) 210 9858.809, Fax: (+30) 210 9842.136, E-mail: marine.money@marine-marketing.gr Website: www.marinemoney.com

----------


## gvaggelas

*SAFEDOR* (Design, Operation and Regulation for Safety) is about to complete the first half of its four-year programme and to mark the event, partners of SAFEDOR will present results at a public conference at the Renaissance Hotel Brussels, *May 7 and 8* 2007. The event will provide an opportunity
to familiarise engineers with the principles underlying risk-based ship design and approval, and to discuss early applications. SAFEDOR, is an Integrated Project funded by the European Commission under the 6th RTD Framework Programme, in which a total of 53 project partners – coordinated by Germanischer Lloyd - from all sectors of the maritime industry in Europe are participating. The conference fee is €200. Further information: Website: www.safedor.org

----------


## gvaggelas

Shipowner *Lou Kollakis* of Chartworld Shipping Corp will chair the annual International P&I Conference organised by the *Piraeus Marine Club*. The event, to be held in the club’s premises, *January 25*, will focus on five main issues: Passenger limitation to $2bn; Club retentions; Solvency; Financial analysis and IG club comparisons; and Why do clubs quote uneconomical rates for newbuildings and new business? An attendance fee of E65 a person includes lunch. For further information: Ketty Vienna, the Piraeus Marine Club, Tel: 210 4293 606 E-mail: ketty.vienna@marine-club.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

The Research Centre of the Athens University of Economics and Business (*AUEB*), supported by the Hellenic Shipbrokers Association (*HSA*) and *Wista Hellas*, is to hold its 13th seminar series, *February 8/9* on ‘Shipping Derivatives and Risk Management’. Launched in January 2004,
the programme aims to provide high quality education in the areas of derivatives and risk management in shipping and comes as a response to the increasing calls for education in this area by the shipping industry. Overseen by professor *Manolis G. Kavussanos* of AUEB, and assistant
professor *Ilias D. Visvikis* of ALBA Graduate Business School, the programme is of interest to all persons involved in risk management from shipowners and company ceos, mds, cfos in the fields of ship operation, broking, legal, finance and technical as well as postgraduate students. Information and registration before February 6 from Petros Kalkanis and Fragkiskos Gialitakis Tel: (+30) 210 8665371-3. Fax: (+30) 210 8676265 E-mail: petros@rc.aueb.gr; seminars@rc.aueb.gr  Website:
www.rc.aueb.gr/kekopa

----------


## gvaggelas

Changing requirements of the oil majors will be the focus of a one-day conference *January 31, 2007* to be held at the San Raphael Hotel, Limassol, Cyprus. Organised by Tanker Operator magazine and supported by the Cyprus Shipping Council (*CSC*), this the fourth annual event will
be chaired by *Dimitris Lyras* and feature presentations by: *Harris Thrassou*, Cyprus minister of Communications and Works; and among others, *Andreas Droussiotis*, *Dirk Fry*, *Marco Ahrens*, *Michael Schwarz* and *Graeme Ross*. Cost Cyp £250. Further information: Tanker Operator, 213 Marsh Wall, London, E14 9FJ, UK

----------


## gvaggelas

The *Hellenic Management Centre* offers the opportunity to obtain the Certificate in Shipping of the Institute of Chartered Shipbrokers with full course, testing and interview procedures taking place in Piraeus. The ‘Understanding Shipping’ course, leading to the gaining of the ICS Certificate in Shipping, has been developed to meet the need for education in shipping business for new entrants with little or no exposure to ships or shipping. It's addressed to all involved in executive shipping 
administration as well as to those shipping practitioners for whom the need to sit the Institute’s Qualifying Examinations would not be appropriate. Applicants should ideally have an English language qualification.
Running from February to April, classes are scheduled to meet the requirements of professionals and take place in the evening, twice a week (Monday and Wednesday, 19:00 to 21:00), at the HMC premises in the centre of Piraeus. The course looks at ships and trades, the business and the players, covers key documentation functions and the main activities like chartering, port and cargoes and ship management and operations. 
The course can be 100% subsidised by the Greek Manpower Employment Organisation and the HMC undertakes the subsidy procedure for Greek shipping companies. Further information: Hellenic Management Centre, 49 Iroon Politechniou Avenue, 185 35 Piraeus, Tel: 210 4125. 945, Fax: 210
4125.947, E-mail: helmc@otenet.gr www.helmc.com

----------


## gvaggelas

The 4th *Lloyd’s Shipping Economist* Greek Shipping Finance Conference will be held *May 24-25* at the Athenaeum Intercontinental, Athens. Personalities from the Greek and international shipping and banking communities will take part in this forum dedicated to global ship finance issues and how they affect Greek shipping. Further information: E-mail: dean.guest@informa.com or telephone: +44 (0)20 7017 4401.

----------


## gvaggelas

*Η Ένωση Ναυτιλιακών Οικονομολόγων Ελλάδος
και η
Ναυτιλιακή Λέσχη Πειραιά
Σας προσκαλούν σε Ημερίδα την Πέμπτη 1η Φεβρουαρίου 2007

Θέμα: Τυχαίοι ή Συστηματικοί παράγοντες πίσω απο την άνθηση των
Ναυλαγορών 2003-7

*Συντονίστρια Ημερίδας:
Δρ Ελένη Θανοπούλου, Επικ. Καθηγήτρια Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου
*ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΗΜΕΡΙΔΑΣ*Προσέλευση συμμετεχόντων..................................................  ..................13.00
Καλωσόρισμα Προέδρου Λέσχης..................................................  .............................13.15
Καλωσόρισμα Προέδρου ΕΝΟΕ..................................................  ...............................13.25
*Εισηγητές*• Εισαγωγή στο θέμα : *Επικ. Καθηγ. Ελένη Θανοπούλου,* Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου: Καλές Ναυλαγορές: «για πάντα» ή με «Ημερομηνία Λήξεως»;..............13.30
• 1ος Εισηγητής: *Καθηγ. Μανώλης Καβουσσανός,* Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών:
Οι αγορές παραγώγων ως πηγές πληροφόρησης για τις εξελίξεις στις ναυλαγορές... 13.40
• 2ος Εισηγητής: *Γιώργος Γράτσος, Πρόεδρος Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος:**
*Παράγοντες που καθορίζουν τα σημεία καμπής στους ναυλοδείκτες και τεχνικές πρόβλεψης αυτών………………………………………………. 14.00
*Σχολιαστές*• *Επικ. Καθηγ. Δημήτρης Λυρίδης,* Εθνικό Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο, Επιστημονικός Σύμβουλος _Ocean Finance.__
_• *Μανώλης Βορδώνης,* Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος, _Thenamaris Maritime.__
_Σχόλια, Ερωτήσεις, Ενστάσεις..................................................  ................... ...14.20 – 14.40
*Συμπεράσματα*
*Επικ. Καθηγ. Ελένη Θανοπούλου*.........................................14.45
Γεύμα & Λήξη.…………………….......................................14  .50 – 16.00
 
Η τιμή των εισιτηρίων είναι 45 ευρώ για τα μέλη μας και 50 ευρώ για τα μη-μέλη.
Κρατήσεις γίνονται στην Γραμματέα της Λέσχης (κα Καίτη Βιέννα, τηλ. 210-4293606).
Σας υπενθυμίζουμε ότι θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας λόγω του περιορισμένου χώρου της
Λέσχης.

----------


## gvaggelas

*DNV Academy Piraeus* is holding training courses on 'ISO 14001:2004 Introduction to the Maritime Environmental Management Systems (MEMS)' and 'ISO 14001:2004 Environmental Management Systems (EMS) Auditing' *February 13/14* and *15*. To be held in DNV's premises (26-28 Akti Kondyli, Piraeus), objective of the MEMS course is to help participants understand the ISO 14001:2004 certification process, provide knowledge and make them able to adopt the ISO 14001:2004 requirements, obtain knowledge how to integrate an EMS into an existing safety management system, and to make them understand the success factors and pitfalls when implementing an EMS. The EMS auditing course aims to help participants to plan, carry out and lead internal environmental  management system audits. Further information: Anna Laskari, Tel: 210
4100.200, Fax: 210 4226.708, E-mail: pirmar@dnv.com.

----------


## gvaggelas

Discovering the secrets of the Baltic is the goal of the third *Baltic Maritime and Trade Summit* to be held in Tallinn, Estonia, *February 27-28*, 2007. With GDP growth in the Baltic states not far behind that of China and India, there is considerable activity surrounding the
development of the transport infrastructure in the Baltic and many of those leading this activity have indicated they will attend the event. Further information: MIU Events Ltd, 2 Canute House, Durham Wharf Drive, Brentford, Middlesex TW8 8HP, UK. Tel: +44 (0) 20 8560 9555, E-mail: adp@miuevents.com, Website: www.miuevents.com

----------


## nikstef

> Γεια σας !
> 
> Λοιπον εγω δουλεύω ένα χρόνο τώρα σε μια ναυτιλιακή της Κωνσταντινουπολης , Τουρκικών συμφερόντων , στο shipping
> agency department αλλά απο σπουδές έχω τελειώσει Οικονομικά
> στο Καποδιστριακό Αθήνας .
> 
> Τώρα γυρνάω Ελλάδα για να μείνω και να δουλέψω εκεί.
> 
> Έχω ζήλο για παραπέρα ενασχόληνση με τα ναυτιλιακά και σκέφτομαι
> ...


 
Xaire Xarry,
exw na sou pw oti vriskomai sto metaptyxiako toy naytiliakou k eimai ptyxiouxos tou proptyxiakou tou naytiliakou.
H ali8eia einai oti kata 50% exw metaniwsei tin apofasi mou na kanw metaptyxiako panw sto idio antikeimeno me to ptyxio mou.
To metaptyxiako tou peiraia 8a mporouse na einai poly kalytero an kapoioi armodioi edeixnan endiaferon na mas efodiasoun oso to dynaton kalytera gia tin agora ergasias. dystyxws omws ekei den metrane k poly ta ptyxia, para mono se kapoies megales texnokratike epixeiriseis, oi opoies omws einai elaxistes stin ellada. ayti vevaiws einai i diki mou gnwmi. apo kei k pera, prokeimenou na exeis mia katartisi k ena ptyxio sta naytiliaka einai mia kali kinisi k ena pryxio pou kalws i kakws 8a to vgaleis arketa eykola. na 8ymasai, an apofasisies na to parakoloy8iseis na epilekseis to part time tmima pou exei ma8imata mono 2 fores tin eydomada (paraskeyi k savvato) anti gia 4 fores pou xei to full time. Ayta, gia opoia dipote alli pliroforia mi distaseis na me rwtiseis. anta, kalo psaksimo gia ti douleia.

----------


## Morgan

ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΑ HELLENIC SHIPBROKERS ASSOCIATION

----------


## apallis@aegean.gr

*Ημερίδα της Ένωσης Ναυτιλιακών Οικονομολόγων Ελλάδος για την Ναυλαγορά:*
*ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΣ Ο ΡΟΛΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΓΝΩΣΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΝΑΥΛΑΓΟΡΩΝ*
Με μεγάλη επιτυχία και ευρεία συμμετοχή στελεχών της ναυτιλίας πραγματοποιήθηκε στη Ναυτιλιακή Λέσχη Πειραιά ημερίδα της* Ένωσης Ναυτιλιακών Οικονομολόγων Ελλάδος* *(*ΕΝΟΕ) με αντικείμενο το δίλημμα αν η παρατεινόμενη ευημερία των ναυλαγορών οφείλεται σε τυχαίους ή συστηματικούς παράγοντες.
Η εισήγηση της συντονίστριας της εκδήλωσης Καθηγήτριας του Τμήματος Ναυτιλίας και Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών του Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου κας Ελένης Θανοπούλου για την ιστορική εξέλιξη της ναυλαγοράς και των γεγονότων που την επηρέασαν από την δεκαετία 1970 μέχρι σήμερα ήταν ο συνδετικός ιστός αυτών που ακολούθησαν. Οι κύριοι ομιλητές ήταν ο Καθηγητής του Οικονομικού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών κ. Μανώλης Καβουσσάνος που ανέλυσε το ζήτημα από την οπτική γωνία των Συμβολαίων Μελλοντικής Εκπλήρωσης, και ο κ. Γιώργος Γράτσος, Πρόεδρος ΝΕΕ, ο οποίος έκανε μια σειρά ιδιαίτερα σημαντικών παρατηρήσεων για τα όρια ανοχής του συστήματος σε μεταβολές ορισμένων σημαντικών παραμέτρων του.
Τις εισηγήσεις σχολίασαν με τη σειρά ο Καθηγητής ΕΜΠ κ. Δημήτρης Λυρίδης και Επιστημονικός Σύμβουλος της εταιρείας Ocean Finance και ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος της Thenamaris κ. Μανώλης Βορδώνης ενώ υπήρξε και σειρά ερωτήσεων από το ακροατήριο. 
Από την συζήτηση προέκυψε ότι η συμβίωση των δύο αγορών αποτελεί μεν γεγονός αναμφισβήτητο πλέον, με σημαντικούς τζίρους στις λεγόμενες και «χάρτινες», αγορές των παραγώγων αλλά εκφράστηκαν επιφυλάξεις για τις ενδεχόμενες συνέπειες γεγονότων στις χάρτινες που θα μπορούσαν να διαμορφώσουν καταστάσεις στις πραγματικές «φυσικές» αγορές. Η γνώση και η κατανόηση και των δυο αυτών αγορών αναδείχθηκε ως κρίσιμος παράγοντας για την κατανόηση των ναυλαγορών.
Όπως τονίστηκε στην ημερίδα, είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό να καταβάλλεται προσπάθεια από τα στελέχη της ναυτιλίας μας να συνειδητοποιήσουν τις εξελίξεις στο ευρύτερο περιβάλλον οι οποίες ενδεχομένως να μη γίνονται άμεσα και από όλους αντιληπτές, αλλά στην μακρότερη περίοδο διαφοροποιούν τις συνθήκες κάτω από τις οποίες δραστηριοποιούνται και αναδεικνύουν ευκαιρίες που ενδεχομένως δεν μπορούν να αγνοηθούν. Στην προσπάθεια αυτή θα προσπαθήσει να συμβάλλει η ΕΝΟΕ με ανάλογες εκδηλώσεις το προσεχές διάστημα. 
enoe@aegean.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

*Christian Johannsen*, head of Propellers and Cavitation Department at the Hamburg Ship Model Basin (HSVA) will address rudder cavitation and the problem concerning fast and highly powered ships at the next meeting of the Greek Section of The Society of Naval Architects and Marine
Engineers (*SNAME*). Cavitation — vaporisation of water in low pressure regions in the flow — is an unavoidable but critical phenomenon at the propellers of seagoing ships and propeller cavitation tests at model scale are therefore a matter of course to avoid problems resulting from an unfavorable propeller cavitation behavior. With the modern trend to bigger and faster container ships and ferries, cavitation becomes comes more and more a problem for the rudder as well and severe damages have
been reported from full scale and sophisticated model testing procedures and numerical methods have been established to avoid these problems meanwhile. Johannsen will show full scale rudder damages and explain their hydrodynamic origin, and in addition to showing rudder cavitation in model scale and reality and he will introduce techniques to predict reliably. Practical advice for rudder choice as well as design guidelines will be given. A reception will follow the meeting. To be held in the Kristen
Navigation auditorium, Syngrou Avenue on *February 15* at 19:00 hours, participation is E5 for members and E10 for non-members.

----------


## gvaggelas

The *Institute of Port Development* is holding a one-day conference, titled 'Hellenic Ports 2007' in the Piraeus Port Authority's Akti Miaouli conference centre, *March 2*. IPD president, *Nicos Samaras* said the event seeks to promote and demonstrate the attractions of Greek ports and the possibility for private investors to have a part in the development of the ports. To this end, the IPD is planning a roadshow to take place in London and New York.

----------


## gvaggelas

The *Hellenic Management Centre* is hosting a seminar on 'Crew Management' which aims to familiarise participants with the fundamental knowledge of crew management. To be given by Captain *I. Fillipatos* the evening seminar will be held *February 21*, *22*, *26*, *28* in the premises of the HMC, 49 Iroon Politechniou Avenue, Piraeus, will cost E300, and attendees will be given a certificate of attendance. Further infortmation: Tel: 210 4125.945, Fax: 210 4125.947, E-mail: helmc@otenet.gr

----------


## sonia24

καλημέρα. θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσει κάποιος αν ξέρει σε ποια ιστοσελίδα να ψάξω για σεμινάρια σχετικά με ναυτιλία, incoterms (FOB, CIF, IMO κλπ.). 

ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για δες σε αυτές τις σελίδες:

http://www.incoterms.org/  (μπορείς να παραγγείλεις και βιβλιογραφία από αυτή τη σελίδα)

http://www.export911.com/e911/export/comTerm.htm

http://www.foreign-trade.com/reference/incoterms.htm

http://www.iccwbo.gr Ελληνικό Τμήμα Διεθνούς Εμπορικού Επιμελητηρίου.

----------


## sonia24

ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. δεν ήξερα καν που να κοιτάξω για στοιχειώδεις πληροφορίες!

----------


## gvaggelas

Under the auspices of the ministries of Mercantile Marine; Tourism; Aegean and Island Policy and National Tourist Organisation a conference devoted to passenger shipping is to held in the Piraeus Port Authority conference centre, March 5. The event is taking place on the initiative of
the Hellenic Association of Tourist and Travel Agents and has the support of the Association of Greek Passenger Shipping Companies, the Union of Coastal Passengership Owners and the University of the Aegean.

----------


## gvaggelas

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείς να βρεις στο link
http://www.hatta.gr/Portals/50/News/...Aktoploias.pdf

----------


## gvaggelas

Παρακολούθησα την ημερίδα της ΗΑΤΤΑ, η οποία ήταν σε γενικές γραμμές ενδιαφέρουσα. Υπήρχαν εκπρόσωποι όλων σχεδόν των εμπλεκόμενων φορέων, ακούστηκαν πολλές απόψεις (αλλά όχι αντίστοιχα πολλές προτάσεις).

Ο ΓΓΓΛΛΠ, κ. Βλάχος αναγνώρισε τον ρόλο της ακτοπλοΐας και την έλλειψη επαρκών λιμενικών υποδομών. Αναφέρθηκε και στις προσπάθειες του ΥΕΝ για την ανάπτυξη των λιμενικών υποδομών (χρηματοδοτικό πρωτόκολλο ΕΤΕ, έργα που έχουν γίνει και θα γίνουν στον ΟΛΠ). 

κ. Ρήγας (βουλευτής ΠΑΣΟΚ). παρουσίασε την σχέση ακτοπλοίας και τουρισμού, καθώς και την κοινωνική της διάσταση. Τόνισε ότι απαιτείται θεσμικός διάλογος, Ανεξάρτητη Ρυθμιστική Αρχή, αξιοπιστία και διασφάλιση υγιούς, ανόθευτου και ελεύθερου ανταγωνισμού. καθώς και σωστός σχεδιασμός. Ζήτησε την εξαίρεση του νησιωτικού χώρου από πολιτικές της Ε.Ε. (π.χ. επιδότηση ναυπήγησης πλοίων). Η προστασία του δημόσιου συμφέροντος πρέπει φυσικά να γίνει στην βάση πολιτικών της Ε.Ε.

Η κ. Λεκάκου ανέδειξε την αιτία που προκαλέι το ακτοπλοικό πρόβλημα και παρουσίασε τα πορίσματα της μελέτης του Ινστιτούτου Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης (2006).

Ο κ. Κούζιλος (πρόεδρος ΠΕΠΕΝ), τόνισε την ανάγκη για επενδύσεις στους λιμένες. Απαιτείται επίσης μεγαλύτερη ποιότητα και αποδοτικότητα υπηρεσιών προκειμένου να είναι εφικτή η επιμήκυνση της τουριστικής περιόδου. Υπάρχουν όπως είπε σημάδια βελτίωσης σε ότι αφορά την κρουαζιέρα. Επιπρόσθετα αναφέρθηκε στα ανεπαρκή λιμενικά έργα (π.χ. υποδομές για ταχύπλοα και οχήματα)-παρέπεμψε στην ετήσια έκθεση της ΠΕΠΕΝ. Σημείωσε ότι τα λιμενικά τέλη είναι μη ανταποδοτικά και κατά συνέπεια δεν υπάρχει πρόσφορο έδαφος για την δραστηριοποίηση των ιδιωτών. Απαιτείται η εύρεση νέων χρηματοδοτικών πηγών για την πραγματοποίηση των λιμενικών έργων και η ανάγκη αποτελεσματικής διαχείρισής τους (πέρα από τα όποια κομματικά κριτήρια και συμφέροντα). Τέλος τόνισε ότι οι επενδύσεις στους λιμένες και τις θαλάσσιες συγκοινωνίες είναι ελάχιστες σε σχέση με αυτές που πραγματοποιούνται στις οδικές μεταφορές.

Μαράκης (Δήμαρχος και πρόεδρος Λ.Τ. Νάξου): Απαιτούνται επιδοτήσεις για ναυπήγηση πλοίων. Πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα πενταετές πλάνο δρομολογίων της ακτοπλοίας (ώστε να μπορούν οι νησιώτες επιχειρηματίες να προγραμματίζουν καλύτερα την στρατηγική τους). Αναφέρθηκε τέλος στις πολύπλοκες διαδικασίες (γραφειοκρατία) που αντιμετωπίσουν τα Λιμενικά Ταμεία για την πραγματοποίηση έργων.

Δημήτρης Καλλιγέρης (Ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας). Παρουσίασε ένα πρότυπο σχέδιο πλοίου (σε διάφορες εκδοχές διαστάσεων και ταχύτητας) για την Ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα.

Δημόπουλος (τουριστικός πράκτορας). Και ο συγκεκριμένος είπε για την έγκαιρη γνωστοποίηση των δρομολογίων της ακτοπλοΐας και το μεσοπρόθεσμο προγραμματισμό τους. Έκανε ανάλυση των επιπτώσεων που έχει η παρούσα κατάσταση (ακανόνιστα δρομολόγια, μη έγκαιρη γνωστοποίηση).

Παναγόπουλος Αλέξανδρος (ECSA- President of High Level Passenger Ferry Group). Εξέφρασε την δυσαρέσκειά του διότι δεν συμμετέχουν πολλές επιχειρήσεις της ακτοπλοΐας σε αυτό το συλλογικό όργανο. Απαιτείται εξωστρέφεια των ελληνικών ακτοπλοϊκών εταιρειών. Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον από ξένες εταιρείες για την Ελληνική αγορά. Όμως υπάρχουν πολλοί κρατικοί περιορισμοί. Κατά συνέπεια υπάρχει ανάγκη δημιουργίας ενός level playing field. Ο ανταγωνισμός έχει πάρει νέα μορφή. Πλέον οι ακτοπλοϊκές εταιρείες ανταγωνίζονται όχι μόνο μεταξύ τους, αλλά και με σιδηρόδρομο, αυτοκίνητα (σε περιπτώσεις που υπάρχει χερσαία σύνδεση) αεροπλάνα και υδροπλάνα. Είπε ότι η ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα χρειάζεται επενδύσεις και όχι επιδοτήσεις. 

Alfred Baird: Ανέλυσε το καθεστώς επιδότησης ακτοπλοικών γραμμών στην Σκοτία. Η εκεί αγορά είναι κρατικά ελεγχόμενη (σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό) με την ύπαρξη δημόσιων ακτοπλοϊκών εταιρειών. Το γεγονός αυτό έχει οδηγήσει σε μείωση του ενδιαφέροντος για επενδύσεις, και καινοτομία. Τα ποσά των επιδοτήσεων που έδωσε ήταν όντως πολύ εντυπωσιακά (σε σχέση με τα αντίστοιχα που δίνονται στην Ελλάδα και στην βάση του αριθμού των ακτοπλικών συνδέσεων.

Γ. Στρίντζης (HWS). Ζήτησε την κατάργηση των άσκοπων χρεώσεων στα εισιτήρια (υποσχέθηκε αντίστοιχη μείωση στα εισιτήρια της εταιρείας του, περίπου 9,5%). Ανέφερε τα αποτελέσματα δύο ερευνών (της εταιρείας του και του ΠΑ.ΠΕΙ., όπου αναδεικνύουν ότι οι επιβάτες επιζητούν την ποιότητα και δεν διστάζουν να πληρώσουν γι’ αυτήν. Διέψευσε τα νούμερα του ΥΕΝ (100. εκ επιβάτες ετησίως στην Ελλάδα). Είπε ότι είναι το μισό (50 εκ) καθώς το ΥΕΝ μετράει επιβιβασθέντες και αποβιβασθέντες- double counting. Αναφέρθηκε στην έλλειψη υπηρεσιών στον ΟΛΠ. Π.χ. δεν υπάρχει check – in, το οποίο γίνεται στον καταπέλτη του πλοίου (και αρκετές φορές χάνεται χρόνος και καθυστερεί η αναχώρηση του πλοίου). Αναφέρθηκε στην αρνητική κριτική των ΜΜΕ για τις καθυστερήσεις των πλοίων. Τέλος αναφέρθηκε στις σκανδαλώδεις επιδοτήσεις σε Γαλλία (Κορσική) και Σουηδία (Gotland) και έθεσε το ερώτημα who pays για την σύνδεση των νησιών (συνοχή της Ε.Ε.).

----------


## captainpanos

Η Ενωση των πληρωμάτων θαλαμηγών σκαφών θα διοργανώσει σεμινάρια με ειδικά θέματα.Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο : www.thalamigos.gr

----------


## sonia24

μηπως ξέρει κάποιος ιστοσελίδα για τα incoterms?

----------


## οπτήρ

> μηπως ξέρει κάποιος ιστοσελίδα για τα incoterms?


Η σελίδα http://www.iccwbo.org/incoterms/id3040/index.html έχει συνδέσμους (ελληνιστί "λινκς") στα προοίμια των 13 Incoterms της τελευταίας (2000) έκδοσης του ICC, που όμως μπορούν μόνο να εμφανιστούν, ούτε να αποθηκευτούν, ούτε να εκτυπωθούν  :Confused: 

Πολύ διαφωτιστικός και περιεκτικός είναι ο πίνακας http://www.iccwbo.org/incoterms/wallchart/wallchart.pdf , που όμως και αυτός μπορεί μόνο να εμφανιστεί, ούτε να αποθηκευτεί, ούτε να εκτυπωθεί  :Sad: 

Αν θέλεις πρόσθετες πληροφορίες, π.χ. εμπορικοί όροι σε χρήση που δεν περιλαμβάνονται στους Incoterms, παραλλαγές των Incoterms, οιονεί Incoterms που ισχύουν στα φορτηγά τακτικής γραμμής (liners), just ask : I am your man  :Cool:

----------


## sonia24

> Η σελίδα http://www.iccwbo.org/incoterms/id3040/index.html έχει συνδέσμους (ελληνιστί "λινκς") στα προοίμια των 13 Incoterms της τελευταίας (2000) έκδοσης του ICC, που όμως μπορούν μόνο να εμφανιστούν, ούτε να αποθηκευτούν, ούτε να εκτυπωθούν 
> 
> Πολύ διαφωτιστικός και περιεκτικός είναι ο πίνακας http://www.iccwbo.org/incoterms/wallchart/wallchart.pdf , που όμως και αυτός μπορεί μόνο να εμφανιστεί, ούτε να αποθηκευτεί, ούτε να εκτυπωθεί 
> 
> Αν θέλεις πρόσθετες πληροφορίες, π.χ. εμπορικοί όροι σε χρήση που δεν περιλαμβάνονται στους Incoterms, παραλλαγές των Incoterms, οιονεί Incoterms που ισχύουν στα φορτηγά τακτικής γραμμής (liners), just ask : I am your man


θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα. αυτο που θα με βοηθούσε είναι αν υπάρχουν κάποια FAQ όπου αναφέρονται στα incoterms. θα μου πεις μασημενη τροφη θελω. δηλαδή τι συμβαίνει στην περίπτωση την τάδε όπου είναι fob το φορτίο, λέμε τώρα. δεν ξέρω αν το εξήγησα σωστα.... :Confused:

----------


## οπτήρ

> ευχαριστώ πολύ. θα τις κοιτάξω και για ο,τιδήποτε νεότερο προκύψει θα σε ρωτήσω. εσυ με τι ασχολείσαι και είσαι τόσο μέσα στα πράγματα;


Είμαι τραπεζικός, και μάλιστα της ανιαρής ομοταξίας των γραφειοκρατών  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Οσον αφορά τους Incoterms και την αυτοπεποίθηση που έχω για το θέμα, χρειάστηκε πριν από καιρό να ψάξω για τη δουλειά μου τα στοιχειώδη (που καλύπτονται απόλυτα με τους συνδέσμους που παρέθεσα), όμως, γνήσιος χαρτογιακάς και φίλος των λεπτομερειών και της ακριβολογίας ων, το θέμα με είλκυσε περισσότερο απ΄όσο φανταζόμουν και έψαξα λίγο βαθύτερα, από προσωπικό πλέον ενδιαφέρον. Οχι, δεν είμαι Ανώτερο Στέλεχος Ναυτιλιακής, ούτε Υφηγητής στο Ναυτιλιακό Τμήμα του Πα.Πει. : μερικές φορές τα πράγματα είναι πιο απλά και πιο πεζά απ΄όσο ίσως φαίνονται...

Κατά τα άλλα, για το πόσο "μέσα στα πράγματα" είμαι, ισχύει ό,τι έγραψα στο θέμα της Ραφήνας ( http://forum.naytilia.gr/showpost.ph...36&postcount=3 ) : λέω τη μπίντα "κολωνάκι", το ιβιλάι "κορδόνι" και το κατάστρωμα "όροφο", και όταν ακούω για γέφυρα νομίζω ότι αναφέρονται στη Ρίου - Αντιρρίου ή στη γυμναστική άσκηση  :Sad:  Ομως, μου αρέσει να μαθαίνω και το αντικείμενο της ναυτιλίας είναι κατ΄εξοχήν θελκτικό. 

Μακρυγόρησα πάλι...

----------


## sonia24

> Είμαι τραπεζικός, και μάλιστα της ανιαρής ομοταξίας των γραφειοκρατών  Οσον αφορά τους Incoterms και την αυτοπεποίθηση που έχω για το θέμα, χρειάστηκε πριν από καιρό να ψάξω για τη δουλειά μου τα στοιχειώδη (που καλύπτονται απόλυτα με τους συνδέσμους που παρέθεσα), όμως, γνήσιος χαρτογιακάς και φίλος των λεπτομερειών και της ακριβολογίας ων, το θέμα με είλκυσε περισσότερο απ΄όσο φανταζόμουν και έψαξα λίγο βαθύτερα, από προσωπικό πλέον ενδιαφέρον. Οχι, δεν είμαι Ανώτερο Στέλεχος Ναυτιλιακής, ούτε Υφηγητής στο Ναυτιλιακό Τμήμα του Πα.Πει. : μερικές φορές τα πράγματα είναι πιο απλά και πιο πεζά απ΄όσο ίσως φαίνονται...
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα, για το πόσο "μέσα στα πράγματα" είμαι, ισχύει ό,τι έγραψα στο θέμα της Ραφήνας ( http://forum.naytilia.gr/showpost.ph...36&postcount=3 ) : λέω τη μπίντα "κολωνάκι", το ιβιλάι "κορδόνι" και το κατάστρωμα "όροφο", και όταν ακούω για γέφυρα νομίζω ότι αναφέρονται στη Ρίου - Αντιρρίου ή στη γυμναστική άσκηση  Ομως, μου αρέσει να μαθαίνω και το αντικείμενο της ναυτιλίας είναι κατ΄εξοχήν θελκτικό. 
> 
> Μακρυγόρησα πάλι...


χαχα, καλο! εισαι σε πολυ καλο σταδιο. εγω πρωτη φορα βλεπω τη λεξη μπιντα!!! οσο για τη γεφυρα εχουμε την ιδια αποψη...παντως, η ναυτιλια ειναι ενας εξαιρετικα ενδιαφερον τομεας. δε σκεφτεσαι να το αλλαξεις το σπορ;;;;

----------


## οπτήρ

> μηπως ξέρει κάποιος ιστοσελίδα για τα incoterms?


Διαφωτιστικός είναι και ο πίνακας που υπάρχει εδώ : http://www.pbb.com/en/tools/incoterms/incoterms2000.pdf (αυτός, σε αντίθεση με τον πίνακα του ICC, και αποθηκεύεται και εκτυπώνεται),  καθώς και το σχήμα που υπάρχει εδώ : http://www.export911.com/e911/export/incoterm.htm

Τώρα έχεις άφθονο υλικό. Καλή όρεξη  :Razz:

----------


## οπτήρ

> χαχα, καλο! εισαι σε πολυ καλο σταδιο. εγω πρωτη φορα βλεπω τη λεξη μπιντα!!! οσο για τη γεφυρα εχουμε την ιδια αποψη...παντως, η ναυτιλια ειναι ενας εξαιρετικα ενδιαφερον τομεας. δε σκεφτεσαι να το αλλαξεις το σπορ;;;;


Αποκλείεται! Η θέση μου είναι τόσο νευραλγική, που αν φύγω η τράπεζα θα καταρρεύσει  :Very Happy:  Σοβαρά τώρα, λόγω (βιολογικής και υπηρεσιακής) ηλικίας, αλλά και υψηλής ιεραρχικής θέσης (γιατί να το κρύψωμεν άλλωστε  :Cool: ), αποκλείω την εκούσια αλλαγή επαγγέλματος. Για την ακρίβεια, είμαι απρόθυμος ακόμα και για μετάθεση σε άλλη διοικητική μονάδα μέσα στην ίδια τράπεζα! Πάντως, μπορώ κάλλιστα να έχω τα ναυτιλιακά σαν μια ευχάριστη ενασχόληση για τον ελεύθερο χρόνο μου. (*Ολοι* έχουμε ελεύθερο χρόνο, ας μην κοροϊδευόμαστε, και άφθονο μάλιστα, απλώς ίσως δεν τον αξιοποιούμε κατάλληλα.) Αλλωστε, ο σωστός χομπίστας είναι απόλυτα επαγγελματίας με το χόμπυ του : όλοι μας ξέρουμε φιλοτελιστές ή αερομοντελιστές που έχουν αφιερώσει αμέτρητες ώρες (συχνά και άφθονο χρήμα) για την αγαπημένη τους ασχολία. Ε, σε μάς αρέσουν τα καράβια  :Razz:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αποκλείεται! Η θέση μου είναι τόσο νευραλγική, που αν φύγω η τράπεζα θα καταρρεύσει  Σοβαρά τώρα, λόγω (βιολογικής και υπηρεσιακής) ηλικίας, αλλά και υψηλής ιεραρχικής θέσης (γιατί να το κρύψωμεν άλλωστε ), αποκλείω την εκούσια αλλαγή επαγγέλματος. Για την ακρίβεια, είμαι απρόθυμος ακόμα και για μετάθεση σε άλλη διοικητική μονάδα μέσα στην ίδια τράπεζα!


Πάντως αν θελήσεις να παραιτηθείς στο "εχουν Πλάκα..." υπάρχει μια ιδέα για γράμμα παραίτησης από κάποιο επώνυμο ...συνάδελφό σου (https://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?p=26235) :Very Happy:

----------


## οπτήρ

> Πάντως αν θελήσεις να παραιτηθείς στο "εχουν Πλάκα..." υπάρχει μια ιδέα για γράμμα παραίτησης από κάποιο επώνυμο ...συνάδελφό σου (https://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?p=26235)


Ωραίος ο Τζιμάκος... Από μικρός φαινόταν ότι θα μεγαλώσει  :Very Happy:  

Αυτό που μπορώ να βεβαιώσω (αν και ξέρω ότι ποσώς ενδιαφέρει τη σεβαστή ομήγυρη) είναι ότι, όταν μπήκα στην τράπεζα προ ν ετών (ένθα ν μέγας ακέραιος αριθμός  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) , δεν χρειάστηκε "να κόψω τα γένια, να κοντύνω τα μαλλιά" όπως συμβούλευε τον Τζιμάκο η φιλενάδα του στην "Οικογενειακή συνωμοσία" (πειρατική κασέτα τότε, αργότερα νόμιμος δίσκος βινυλίου) : ήμουν από τότε ένα ενσυνείδητα πειθήνιο υποψήφιο γρανάζι του κατεστημένου...

----------


## efouskayak

> Αποκλείεται! Η θέση μου είναι τόσο νευραλγική, που αν φύγω η τράπεζα θα καταρρεύσει  Σοβαρά τώρα, λόγω (βιολογικής και υπηρεσιακής) ηλικίας, αλλά και υψηλής ιεραρχικής θέσης (γιατί να το κρύψωμεν άλλωστε ), αποκλείω την εκούσια αλλαγή επαγγέλματος. Για την ακρίβεια, είμαι απρόθυμος ακόμα και για μετάθεση σε άλλη διοικητική μονάδα μέσα στην ίδια τράπεζα! Πάντως, μπορώ κάλλιστα να έχω τα ναυτιλιακά σαν μια ευχάριστη ενασχόληση για τον ελεύθερο χρόνο μου. (*Ολοι* έχουμε ελεύθερο χρόνο, ας μην κοροϊδευόμαστε, και άφθονο μάλιστα, απλώς ίσως δεν τον αξιοποιούμε κατάλληλα.) Αλλωστε, ο σωστός χομπίστας είναι απόλυτα επαγγελματίας με το χόμπυ του : όλοι μας ξέρουμε φιλοτελιστές ή αερομοντελιστές που έχουν αφιερώσει αμέτρητες ώρες (συχνά και άφθονο χρήμα) για την αγαπημένη τους ασχολία. Ε, σε μάς αρέσουν τα καράβια


Συνάδελφος και εγώ ... ελπίζω να μην είσαι προιστάμενος μου χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## sonia24

καλημερα και ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. και εγω πιστευω οτι ελευθερος χρονος υπαρχει απλα δεν αξιοποιειται καταλληλως!!!

----------


## οπτήρ

> Συνάδελφος και εγώ ... ελπίζω να μην είσαι προιστάμενος μου χαχαχαχαχαχα


Συνάδελφος; Ε, καλά, μην το παίρνεις και κατάκαρδα, πάντα υπάρχουν χειρότερα  :Very Happy:  _Προϊστάμενος_ και _υφιστάμενος_ είναι παρωχημένοι όροι για τις επιτελικές μονάδες, όλοι είμαστε _συνεργάτες_. 




> καλημερα και ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. και εγω πιστευω οτι ελευθερος χρονος υπαρχει απλα δεν αξιοποιειται καταλληλως!!!


Παρακαλώ, ευχαρίστησή μου  :Very Happy:  Αν, όταν ολοκληρώσεις τη μελέτη σου, θελήσεις και "διαγώνισμα", εδώ είμαι πάλι. Μπορείς να ορίσεις και επίπεδο δυσκολίας του διαγωνίσματος  :Smile:  

Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, ίσως ποστάρω αποσπάσματα της εργασίας μου για τους Incoterms -σε τεύχη βέβαια, ώστε να διατηρώ και το ενδιαφέρον  :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

> Συνάδελφος; Ε, καλά, μην το παίρνεις και κατάκαρδα, πάντα υπάρχουν χειρότερα  _Προϊστάμενος_ και _υφιστάμενος_ είναι παρωχημένοι όροι για τις επιτελικές μονάδες, όλοι είμαστε _συνεργάτες_.


 
Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα αυτά τα λένε οι προιστάμενοι χαχαχαχαχαχαχα :Very Happy:

----------


## οπτήρ

> Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα αυτά τα λένε οι προιστάμενοι χαχαχαχαχαχαχα


Κύτταξε, απλώς αναμάσησα ένα τσιτάτο από αυτά που διδάσκονται στη Διαχείριση Ανθρώπινων Πόρων α-λα-Αμερικαίν, δεν είπα ότι το πιστεύω κιόλας  :Wink:  Το βασικό είναι να το πιστεύουν οι υποτελείς -εεε, συγγνώμη, οι συνεργάτες  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Αλλωστε, είμαι πολύ φιλελεύθερος με τους συνεργάτες μου : δεν απαιτώ να με λένε "προϊστάμενο", μου αρκεί να με λένε "μπουάνα"  :Cool:

----------


## efouskayak

> Κύτταξε, απλώς αναμάσησα ένα τσιτάτο από αυτά που διδάσκονται στη Διαχείριση Ανθρώπινων Πόρων α-λα-Αμερικαίν, δεν είπα ότι το πιστεύω κιόλας  Το βασικό είναι να το πιστεύουν οι υποτελείς -εεε, συγγνώμη, οι συνεργάτες  Αλλωστε, είμαι πολύ φιλελεύθερος με τους συνεργάτες μου : δεν απαιτώ να με λένε "προϊστάμενο", μου αρκεί να με λένε "μπουάνα"


 :Very Happy:  Σίγουρα δεν είσαι προιστάμενος μου χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## οπτήρ

> Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, ίσως ποστάρω αποσπάσματα της εργασίας μου για τους Incoterms -σε τεύχη βέβαια, ώστε να διατηρώ και το ενδιαφέρον


Θεωρώντας γνωστά : 
(1) το περιεχόμενο καθενός από τους 13 σήμερα ισχύοντες Incoterms -άλλως, εδώ υπάρχουν σύνδεσμοι στα προοίμια των Incoterms της τελευταίας (2000) έκδοσης του ICC- και
(2) του συγκριτικού πίνακα υποχρεώσεων, δαπανών και κινδύνων του αγοραστή και του πωλητή ανά Incoterm -άλλως, εδώ υπάρχει περιεκτικός πίνακας-,
 αρχίζω την υλοποίηση της "απειλής" μου για παράθεση κάποιων σχολίων για τους Incoterms.

Πρώτο θέμα, ο όρος FCA (Free Carrier [named place], ελεύθερο στον μεταφορέα [κατονομαζόμενος τόπος]), που είναι στην ουσία δύο διακριτοί όροι.

 Στον πίνακα του ICC σχετικά με τις υποχρεώσεις του αγοραστή και του πωλητή, διαβάζουμε στον όρο FCA : "Carriage to be arranged *by the buyer or by the seller* on the buyer's behalf".
 
Ο κατονομαζόμενος τόπος μπορεί να είναι οι εγκαταστάσεις του πωλητή, δηλαδή μπορεί ο αγοραστής να έστειλε ένα όχημα στις εγκαταστάσεις του πωλητή για να το παραλάβει από εκεί. Στην περίπτωση αυτή *η παράδοση του εμπορεύματος ολοκληρώνεται όταν το εμπόρευμα φορτωθεί στο όχημα του αγοραστή*. Με άλλα λόγια, στην περίπτωση αυτή ο πωλητής επιβαρύνεται με το κόστος φόρτωσης του εμπορεύματος στο όχημα του αγοραστή.

Ο κατονομαζόμενος τόπος μπορεί να είναι κάποιο σημείο διαφορετικό από τις εγκαταστάσεις του πωλητή, δηλαδή μπορεί να συμφωνήθηκε ο πωλητής να μεταφέρει το εμπόρευμα με ένα όχημα, να το εκφορτώσει σε κάποιο σταθμό μεταφόρτωσης που κατονόμασε ο αγοραστής και στη συνέχεια να φορτωθεί στο όχημα του αγοραστή. Στην περίπτωση αυτή *η παράδοση του εμπορεύματος ολοκληρώνεται όταν το εμπόρευμα τεθεί στη διάθεση του αγοραστή, μη εκφορτωμένο από το όχημα του πωλητή*. Με άλλα λόγια, στην περίπτωση αυτή ο αγοραστής επιβαρύνεται με το κόστος φόρτωσης του εμπορεύματος στο όχημα του αγοραστή.

Σύμφωνα με την προσεκτική διατύπωση του ICC : "Αν η παράδοση λαμβάνει χώρα στις εγκαταστάσεις του πωλητή, *ο πωλητής είναι υπεύθυνος για τη φόρτωση*. Αν η παράδοση λαμβάνει χώρα σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο μέρος, *ο πωλητής δεν είναι υπεύθυνος για την εκφόρτωση*".

Οι τρεις σωματοφύλακες του ομώνυμου έπους του Αλεξάνδρου Δουμά πατρός ήταν τέσσερις. Παρόμοια, οι δεκατρείς Incoterms είναι ουσιαστικά δεκατέσσερις  :Wink: 

(Σύντομα, σε επόμενο σημείωμα : Οι δύο κυριότερες διαφορές της ισχύουσας έκδοσης των Incoterms του 2000 σε σύγκριση με την αμέσως προηγούμενη έκδοση του 1990.)

----------


## nikie11

> The Hellenic Management Centre (*HMC*) offers the Certificate in Shipping of the *Institute of Chartered Shipbrokers* with full course, testing and interview procedures taking place at the HMC premises in the heart of Piraeus. The ‘Understanding Shipping’ course leading to the acquisition of the ICS Certificate in Shipping has been developed to meet the need for education in shipping
> business and is addressed to all involved in executive shipping administration as well as to those shipping practitioners for whom the need to sit the Institute’s Qualifying Examinations would not be appropriate. 
> ***
>  The fees include tuition and all additional costs related to this course such as ICS textbook, study packs and workbooks.




First of all a big warm hello to all of you.

Sorry for the English, I can only speak/read Greek and write with lots of silly mistakes   

Got some comments on this ICS course held by HMC, if you don't mind.
I took it last year.

1. Originally the course was advertised as being held in English only (as ICS is an english institution and the Certificate is in English). However some of the subjects were in Greek with sometimes poor translation done by the course teacher on the spot. Well I dont mind the Greek, but for one who a) only starts learning the language and doesnt know the shipping terminology yet, b) paid for the course in English it was kinda unpleasant surprise. I actually followed only half of the subjects. 

2. The "ICS textbook, study packs and workbooks" is actually one (one i repeat) photocopy of the original book (pls note the full price of the book is about euro40 and is included in the tuition cost) and no other workbooks whatsoever. Rarely the kind teachers brought the notes of their lessons to share between the students. Surprise again.

3. The level of teaching and how deep the subjects are explained. Students target group.
Totally misrepresented. Statement that the course "is addressed to all involved in executive shipping administration" is falce. Out of 15-20 people who came there only 3-4 could possibly follow the topics and actually had previous acquaintance with shipping. For ex, one nice lady immediately after the end of the course started working in her family's bakery. :Confused:  

4. The tuition cost is 1600euro and IMHO for this money one should expect something more than this attitude.

Will remember more if you ask questions  :Smile:  

I discussed this subject with friends and one of the opinions was that ICS Greek branch was opened as a franchise body and is aimed at collection of money only, but not at, let's say,  spreading the spirit of the organization. Any comments?

Oppositely, the Hellenic Shipbrokers Organisation provides trustworthy seminars held by competent professionals. Will really appreciate your opinion guys.

And the last. Does anybody know any "(Maritime)Greek for foreigners" course in Piraeus? Please!!!

Yours,
nikie11

----------


## Morgan

καλως ήρθες,
ας αρχισουμε απο το τελος....ελληνικα και μαλιστα ναυτιλιακα για ξενους ή εστω και για έλληνες, ειναι λιγάκι δύσκολο να βρεις. νομίζω πως πρέπει να κοιτάξεις τα ιδιαίτερα, άλλωστε εντάξει , δεν είναι πια και αναγκαία.

για τα σεμινάρια γώ έχω πεί την γνώμη μου -ειδικά για τα ¨υποκαταστήματα¨ οργανισμών στον πειραιά.....άσε .... υπάρχουν και καλά , αλλά καλύτερα να ρωτάει ο καθένας πριν τα σκάσει ο ίδιος ή η εταιρεία ..

----------


## nikie11

> ελληνικα και μαλιστα ναυτιλιακα για ξενους ... δεν είναι πια και αναγκαία.
> ***
> καλύτερα να ρωτάει ο καθένας πριν τα σκάσει ο ίδιος ή η εταιρεία ..


although the official language of shipping is english i hate saying "parakalw steile mou to tsarterparti" instead of "naylosymfwno" or "pote kanei berthing to ploio"  :Mad:  when speaking with greek shipowners...and it's terrible to hear the same thing from my greek colleagues  :Mad:  .
actually only one old ex-captain in my office knew what's "bill of lading" in greek. jeeezzzzz.....

my company paid for this course, so i lost nothing but time there  :Wink:

----------


## Petros

Μεγαλη διαφορα το κατεχω το αντικειμενο (γιατι οσο και να πεις Classification Societies ειναι και οι εκπαιδευτες εχουν κανει απειρες φορες αυτο που σε διδασκουν) με το μπορω να κανω σωστο training.

Λυπαμαι που θα το πω αλλα συνηθως οι Ελληνες ''trainers'' το παιρνουν πολυ ελαφρα το θεμα. Παρακολουθησα Risk Assessment απο ξενο εκπαιδευτη και τριβαν ολοι τα ματια τους (ή τα αυτια τους).

----------


## Morgan

> although the official language of shipping is english i hate saying "parakalw steile mou to tsarterparti" instead of "naylosymfwno" or "pote kanei berthing to ploio"  when speaking with greek shipowners...and it's terrible to hear the same thing from my greek colleagues  .
> actually only one old ex-captain in my office knew what's "bill of lading" in greek. jeeezzzzz.....
> 
> my company paid for this course, so i lost nothing but time there


εδω ταιριάζει το  like it o not το charter party εινα τσαρτεπαρτι και το berthing ειναι μπερθιν ή μουριν αναλογως... :Smile:

----------


## οπτήρ

> (Σύντομα, σε επόμενο σημείωμα : Οι δύο κυριότερες διαφορές της ισχύουσας έκδοσης των Incoterms του 2000 σε σύγκριση με την αμέσως προηγούμενη έκδοση του 1990.)


 Συνεχίζω την παράθεση κάποιων σχολίων για τους Incoterms.

Δεύτερο θέμα, οι δύο κυριότερες διαφορές της ισχύουσας έκδοσης των Incoterms του 2000 σε σύγκριση με την αμέσως προηγούμενη έκδοση του 1990.

 Μια σύντομη ιστορική αναδρομή. Οι πρώτοι Incoterms εκδόθηκαν το 1936 και ήσαν εφτά : EXW, FCA, FOR/FOT, FAS, FOB, C&F και CIF. Το 1953 έγιναν εννέα με την προσθήκη των EX SHIP και EX QUAY. Το 1967 έγιναν έντεκα με την προσθήκη των DAF και DDP. Το 1976 έγιναν δώδεκα με την προσθήκη του FOB AIRPORT. Το 1980 έγιναν δεκατέσσερις με την προσθήκη των FREIGHT (CARRIAGE) PAID TO και FREIGHT (CARRIAGE) AND INSURANCE PAID TO. Το 1990 καταργήθηκε ο FOB AIRPORT και έγιναν δεκατρείς. Το 2000 παρέμειναν δεκατρείς αλλά οι ορισμοί έγιναν αυστηρότεροι και λεπτομερέστεροι.

 Ενίοτε, από έκδοση σε έκδοση, το περιεχόμενο κάποιου Incoterm διαφοροποιείται ελαφρά. Π.χ., υπάρχει διαφοροποίηση σε δύο όρους στην ισχύουσα έκδοση του 2000 σε σύγκριση με την αμέσως προηγούμενη έκδοση του 1990. Ειδικότερα :

 Ο όρος FAS στους Incoterms 2000 σημαίνει, μεταξύ άλλων, ότι ο εκτελωνισμός του εμπορεύματος προς *εξαγωγή* και οι δαπάνες για δασμούς, φόρους και λοιπές επιβαρύνσεις που αφορούν την εξαγωγή βαρύνει τον *πωλητή*, ενώ στους Incoterms 1990 ήταν υποχρέωση του αγοραστή. Αν τα συμβαλλόμενα μέρη επιθυμούν ο εκτελωνισμός του εμπορεύματος προς εξαγωγή και οι σχετικές δαπάνες ή μέρος αυτών να βαρύνει τον αγοραστή, αυτό πρέπει να καταστεί σαφές με ρητή αναφορά στη σύμβαση πώλησης.

 Επίσης, ο όρος DEQ στους Incoterms 2000 σημαίνει, μεταξύ άλλων, ότι ο εκτελωνισμός του εμπορεύματος προς *εισαγωγή* και οι δαπάνες για δασμούς, φόρους και λοιπές επιβαρύνσεις που αφορούν την εισαγωγή βαρύνει τον *αγοραστή*, ενώ στους Incoterms 1990 ήταν υποχρέωση του πωλητή. Αν τα συμβαλλόμενα μέρη επιθυμούν ο εκτελωνισμός του εμπορεύματος προς εισαγωγή και οι σχετικές δαπάνες ή μέρος αυτών να βαρύνει τον πωλητή, αυτό πρέπει να καταστεί σαφές με ρητή αναφορά στη σύμβαση πώλησης.

 Καλώς. Και τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση που αγοραστής και πωλητής δεν καλύπτονται με κάποιον από τους Incoterms όπως ορίζονται στην τρέχουσα έκδοση, όμως καλύπτονται με κάποιον από τους Incoterms όπως οριζόταν σε προηγούμενη έκδοση;

 Δεν είναι ευρέως γνωστό ότι η νεώτερη έκδοση των Incoterms δεν καταργεί τις προηγούμενες. Ετσι, αν τα συμβαλλόμενα μέρη επιθυμούν π.χ. τον εκτελωνισμό και τις σχετικές δαπάνες του εμπορεύματος προς εξαγωγή να βαρύνουν τον πωλητή (όπως ορίζει η τρέχουσα έκδοση των Incoterms), μπορεί να επιλεγεί ο όρος FAS INCOTERMS 2000, ενώ αν επιθυμούν να βαρύνουν τον αγοραστή (όπως όριζε η αμέσως προηγούμενη έκδοση των Incoterms), μπορεί να επιλεγεί ο όρος FAS INCOTERMS 1990. Γενικότερα,  παρ’ ότι αν δεν αναγράφεται ποιας έκδοσης Incoterm χρησιμοποιείται, τεκμαίρεται ότι είναι της τελευταίας έκδοσης, σκόπιμο είναι στα έγγραφα μιας διεθνούς συναλλαγής να αναγράφεται αντίστοιχη ένδειξη, ώστε να είναι βέβαιο σε ποια έκδοση των Incoterms αναφερόμαστε, π.χ. : CIF PIRAEUS INCOTERMS 2000. Όπως λέει και ο θυμόσοφος λαός, «κάλλιο γαϊδουρόδενε παρά γαϊδουρογύρευε»  :Razz: 
 
(Σύντομα, σε επόμενο σημείωμα : Η χρήση του όρου FOB για εγχώριες μεταφορές στις ΗΠΑ και τον Καναδά.)

----------


## nikie11

*14/06/07:* *The 3rd Global Shipbrokers Forum*Subject: The metamorphosis of Shipping 

http://www.pireas2007.com/program.htm

----------


## οπτήρ

> (Σύντομα, σε επόμενο σημείωμα : Η χρήση του όρου FOB για εγχώριες μεταφορές στις ΗΠΑ και τον Καναδά.)


Συνεχίζω την παράθεση κάποιων σχολίων για τους Incoterms.

 Τρίτο θέμα, η χρήση του όρου FOB για εγχώριες μεταφορές στις ΗΠΑ και τον Καναδά.

 Σύμφωνα με τους Incoterms, ο όρος FOB συντάσσεται με κατονομαζόμενο λιμάνι φόρτωσης, π.χ. FOB PIRAEUS. Ενίοτε απαντάται συντεταγμένο με όνομα πλοίου, π.χ. FOB M/V “COUGAR ACE”.

 Ο όρος FOB συχνά χρησιμοποιείται αντί του ορθού FCA, π.χ. FOB [κατονομαζόμενος χερσαίος μεταφορέας] αντί του ορθού FCA [κατονομαζόμενος χερσαίος μεταφορέας]. Τα πράγματα περιπλέκονται περισσότερο με αυτοσχέδιους όρους όπως FOB FREIGHT ALLOWED και FOB FREIGHT PREPAID. Με πολλή φαντασία, ο πρώτος θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει ότι ο πωλητής παραδίδει το εμπόρευμα στον χερσαίο μεταφορέα, ο αγοραστής πληρώνει τα μεταφορικά και ο πωλητής μειώνει το τιμολόγιο κατά το ποσό των μεταφορικών, και ο δεύτερος θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει ότι ο πωλητής παραδίδει το εμπόρευμα στον χερσαίο μεταφορέα και επίσης πληρώνει τα μεταφορικά.

 Εξ ορισμού, οι Incoterms, άρα και ο όρος FOB, αναφέρονται σε διεθνείς μεταφορές. Επίσης εξ ορισμού, ο όρος FOB χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για μεταφορές με πλοίο. Εντούτοις, στις ΗΠΑ και τον Καναδά ο όρος FOB χρησιμοποιείται (ως κατάλοιπο των από πολλού ανενεργών «Revised American Foreign Trade Definitions - 1941», που υιοθετήθηκαν από κοινή επιτροπή του Εμπορικού Επιμελητηρίου των ΗΠΑ, του Εθνικού Συμβουλίου Αμερικανών Εισαγωγέων και του Εθνικού Συμβουλίου Εξωτερικού Εμπορίου) και σε εγχώριες και μάλιστα χερσαίες μεταφορές και εμφανίζεται με αρκετές παραλλαγές. Οι δύο κυριότερες είναι *FOB** [κατονομαζόμενος τόπος παράδοσης]* και *FOB** [κατονομαζόμενος τόπος προορισμού]* και καθορίζουν πότε ο τίτλος των εμπορευμάτων περνά από τον αγοραστή στον πωλητή και, συνακόλουθα, ποιος πληρώνει τα μεταφορικά έξοδα, αφού αυτός που έχει τον τίτλο των εμπορευμάτων τη στιγμή της αποστολής τους, αυτός τα πληρώνει, εκτός αν άλλως ορίζεται. Ειδικότερα, ο όρος FOB [κατονομαζόμενος τόπος παράδοσης] υπονοεί ότι ο ναύλος είναι πληρωτέος από τον αγοραστή, εκτός αν ρητά ορίζεται ότι είναι FREIGHT PREPAID, ενώ ο όρος FOB [κατονομαζόμενος τόπος προορισμού] υπονοεί ότι ο ναύλος είναι προπληρωμένος από τον πωλητή, εκτός αν ρητά ορίζεται ότι είναι FREIGHT COLLECT.

 Η κατά προσέγγιση αντιστοιχία των τεσσάρων συχνότερων παραλλαγών του «βορειοαμερικανικού FOB», με τους Incoterms είναι :  (1) FOB [κατονομαζόμενος τόπος παράδοσης] ή FOB [κατονομαζόμενος τόπος παράδοσης], FREIGHT COLLECT : FCA [κατονομαζόμενος τόπος] (2) FOB [κατονομαζόμενος τόπος παράδοσης], FREIGHT PREPAID : CPT [κατονομαζόμενος τόπος προορισμού] (3) FOB [κατονομαζόμενος τόπος προορισμού] ή FOB [κατονομαζόμενος τόπος προορισμού], FREIGHT PREPAID : DDU [κατονομαζόμενος τόπος προορισμού] (4) FOB [κατονομαζόμενος τόπος προορισμού], FREIGHT COLLECT : δεν υπάρχει ακριβές ισοδύναμο στους Incoterms, κατά προσέγγιση DDU [κατονομαζόμενος τόπος προορισμού] FREIGHT COLLECT

 Στο προηγούμενο σημείωμα παρατηρήσαμε ότι τα συμβαλλόμενα μέρη μπορούν, αν αυτό τους καλύπτει, να επιλέξουν κάποιον Incoterm προηγούμενης έκδοσης, αρκεί στα σχετικά έγγραφα να αναγράφεται αντίστοιχη ένδειξη, π.χ. FAS INCOTERMS 2000 ή FAS INCOTERMS 1990.

Παρόμοια, αν τα συμβαλλόμενα μέρη επιθυμούν να τροποποιήσουν κάποιον Incoterm για να τον προσαρμόσουν στις απαιτήσεις τους, μπορούν να το πράξουν. Σε περιπτώσεις που υπεισέρχεται μόνο δαπάνη και όχι κίνδυνος, π.χ. *DDU FREIGHT COLLECT* (παραδοτέο με δασμό απλήρωτο – ναύλος πληρωτέος) ή *DDP VAT UNPAID* (παραδοτέο με δασμό πληρωμένο ― ΦΠΑ απλήρωτος), τα πράγματα είναι απλά. Σε περιπτώσεις όμως που υπεισέρχεται *και* δαπάνη *και* κίνδυνος, π.χ. *EXW LOADED* (εκ του εργοταξίου φορτωμένο), *FOB LOADED* (ελεύθερο επί του πλοίου φορτωμένο), *FOB STOWED* (ελεύθερο επί του πλοίου στοιβαγμένο), *FOB STOWED AND TRIMMED* (ελεύθερο επί του πλοίου στοιβαγμένο και διευθετημένο), απαραίτητο είναι να συμφωνηθεί γραπτά μεταξύ των συμβαλλομένων ποιον βαρύνει το κόστος π.χ. της φόρτωσης ή της στοιβασίας και ποιος αναλαμβάνει τον κίνδυνο μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η φόρτωση ή η στοιβασία, κάτι που δεν ρυθμίζουν οι Incoterms.

 Μίλια αντί για χιλιόμετρα, γαλλόνια αντί για λίτρα, Φαρενάιτ αντί για Κελσίου, και εγχώριο χερσαίο FOB αντί για διεθνές θαλάσσιο. Αμερικάνικα συστήματα. Πάντως, όπου βλέπετε όρο FOB σε εγχώρια χερσαία μεταφορά, προσοχή στις έλικες  :Smile: 

(Σύντομα, σε επόμενο σημείωμα : Οι ασφαλιζόμενοι κίνδυνοι στον όρο CIF.)

----------


## sonia24

ειναι φανταστικες οι πληροφορίες, μπραβο.

----------


## οπτήρ

> (Σύντομα, σε επόμενο σημείωμα : Οι ασφαλιζόμενοι κίνδυνοι στον όρο CIF.)


 Συνεχίζω την παράθεση κάποιων σχολίων για τους Incoterms.

 Τέταρτο θέμα, οι ασφαλιζόμενοι κίνδυνοι στον όρο CIF.

 Στο εξωτερικό εμπόριο, συνήθως ασφαλίζεται η μεταφορά των διακινουμένων εμπορευμάτων έναντι διαφόρων κινδύνων. Με την ασφάλιση, το βάρος του κινδύνου μετατίθεται από τους αντισυμβαλλομένους εισαγωγέα και εξαγωγέα στην ασφαλιστική εταιρία. Ο ασφαλιζόμενος, πληρώνοντας κάποιο ασφάλιστρο (συνήθως της τάξης του 3-5‰), αποκτά το δικαίωμα σε περίπτωση ζημίας που προβλέπεται στο ασφαλιστήριο συμβόλαιο να απαιτήσει αποζημίωση.

 Μια παρέκβαση σχετικά με το ασφαλιζόμενο ποσό. Συνήθως η ασφαλιζόμενη αξία είναι το 110% της αξίας CIF του εμπορεύματος. Επειδή η σύμβαση ασφάλισης είναι *εξασφαλιστική* και όχι *κερδοσκοπική*, δηλαδή αποβλέπει στην αποζημίωση του ασφαλισμένου αν επέλθει ζημία από τους ασφαλισμένους κινδύνους και όχι για να κερδίσει ο ασφαλισμένος από την ασφάλιση, συνήθως δεν υπερβαίνει το 120% της αξίας (προσοχή : όχι CIF αλλά) FOB του εμπορεύματος, γιατί αλλιώς θεωρείται υπερασφάλιση. Φυσικά, ο ασφαλιζόμενος μπορεί, εκτός από την ασφάλιση του ίδιου του εμπορεύματος, να ζητήσει από την ασφαλιστική εταιρία να του καλύψει και τα αναμενόμενα κέρδη, όμως η ασφάλιση αυτή θα αποτελέσει αντικείμενο ιδιαίτερης σύμβασης.

 Οι επικρατέστεροι όροι ασφάλισης μεταφερομένων εμπορευμάτων είναι οι τυποποιημένοι Institute Cargo Clauses A, B και C του Institute of London Underwriters (συχνά αναφερόμενου απλά ως «Ινστιτούτου»), ενός οργανισμού εταιριών ναυτασφαλιστών που ιδρύθηκε στο Λονδίνο το 1884. Συνεπώς, ο ασφαλιζόμενος δεν έχει παρά να επιλέξει το μέγεθος της κάλυψης που επιθυμεί και να ζητήσει από την ασφαλιστική του εταιρία να εκδώσει ασφαλιστήριο που να συμπεριλαμβάνει την αντίστοιχη ρήτρα.

 *Ο Ορος* *C* *(Institute Cargo Clauses (C) – 1.1.82)* παρέχει τις λιγότερες καλύψεις. Προκειμένου για θαλάσσια μεταφορά, ασφαλίζονται απώλειες και/ή ζημίες των ασφαλισμένων αντικειμένων που προκαλούνται από πυρκαϊά, έκρηξη, προσάραξη, σύγκρουση, ναυάγιο, εκβολή φορτίου στη θάλασσα, συνεισφορά στη γενική αβαρία και σώστρα.

 *Ο Ορος Β* *(Institute Cargo Clauses (B) – 1.1.82)* καλύπτει ό,τι και ο όρος C και επιπλέον απώλειες και/ή ζημίες των ασφαλισμένων αντικειμένων που προκαλούνται από διαβροχή από θαλάσσιο νερό (για φορτία που φορτώνονται _κάτω_ από το κατάστρωμα ή μέσα σε κιβώτια –όχι αν φορτώνονται _πάνω_ στο κατάστρωμα, αφού είναι φυσικό να διαβραχούν), αρπαγή του φορτίου από τη θάλασσα, απώλεια ολόκληρων δεμάτων από πτώση τους στη θάλασσα, σεισμική έκρηξη ηφαιστείου και κεραυνό. 

 *Ο Ορος Α* *(Institute Cargo Clauses (Α) – 1.1.82)* (“against all risks”) καλύπτει ό,τι και ο όρος Β και επιπλέον απώλειες και/ή ζημίες των ασφαλισμένων αντικειμένων που προκαλούνται από βροχή, γλυκό νερό, επαφή με άλλα εμπορεύματα ή με ξένες ουσίες, κλοπή, υπεξαίρεση, ελλείμματα λόγω ποσοτικής απώλειας, μη παράδοση ολόκληρων δεμάτων, θραύση, σκουριά ή οξείδωση, διαρροή. Επιπλέον, καλύπτεται ο κίνδυνος σκόπιμων ζημιών που προέρχονται από κακόβουλες πράξεις τρίτων.

 Το ελάχιστο που μπορεί να καλύπτει ένα ασφαλιστήριο είναι η περίπτωση ζημίας λόγω γενικής αβαρίας.

 Οσον αφορά την ασφάλιση στον όρο CIF, νομικά, ο πωλητής έχει την υποχρέωση να προμηθευτεί ασφαλιστήριο μόνο με τις ελάχιστες καλύψεις. Όμως ο αγοραστής μπορεί π.χ. να επιθυμεί η ασφάλιση του εμπορεύματος να περιλαμβάνει, εκτός από τις ελάχιστες καλύψεις, και :  (1) κινδύνους απεργιών, στάσεων και πολιτικών ταραχών που προβλέπονται σε άλλο τυποποιημένο όρο του Ινστιτούτου, τις Institute strikes, riots and civil commotions clauses. (2) κινδύνους που δεν καλύπτονται εξαιτίας της φόρτωσης του εμπορεύματος _πάνω_ στο κατάστρωμα, π.χ. washing overboard (αρπαγής του εμπορεύματος από τα κύματα). (3) εξειδικευμένους κινδύνους που έχουν να κάνουν με τη φύση και τις συνθήκες μεταφοράς του εμπορεύματος, π.χ. deterioration risks due to steamer’s cooling machine failure insufficient or bad cooling.

 Τι πρέπει να γίνει σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Θα συνάψει *ένα* ασφαλιστήριο ο πωλητής με όσες καλύψεις είναι νομικά υποχρεωμένος και θα συνάψει *άλλο* ασφαλιστήριο ο αγοραστής με όσες πρόσθετες καλύψεις, εκτός από τις ελάχιστες, επιθυμεί;

 Όχι. Οι Incoterms προβλέπουν ότι «ο πωλητής οφείλει να καλύψει με δαπάνη του αγοραστή και τους πρόσθετους κινδύνους, εάν αυτό είναι εφικτό». Αρα, ο αγοραστής πρέπει να ζητήσει από την ασφαλιστική εταιρία να ασφαλίσει το εμπόρευμα “against all risks” (για αποφυγή διχογνωμιών, με χρήση του «Ορου Α» του Ινστιτούτου) και επιπρόσθετα, “against strikes, riots and civil commotions” (ομοίως, με χρήση των Ορων του Ινστιτούτου για την περίπτωση) και έναντι των άλλων πρόσθετων κινδύνων που δεν προβλέπονται σε κανένα τυποποιημένο όρο ή ρήτρα και, βέβαια, να ενσωματώσει το κόστος της ασφάλισης στην τιμή CIF που θα προτείνει στον πωλητή.

 Παλιά, όταν θέλαμε να στηλιτεύσουμε κάποιον δοκησίσοφο, δηλαδή ψευτοπαντογνώστη, λέγαμε ότι ομιλεί «επί παντός επιστητού και τινων άλλων ακόμη», δηλαδή ότι τα ξέρει όλα και κάποια ακόμα παραπάνω από τα ...όλα. Σήμερα, όταν θέλουμε να ασφαλίσουμε μεταφερόμενα εμπορεύματα, μπορεί να χρειαστεί να τα ασφαλίσουμε «έναντι παντός κινδύνου και τινων άλλων ακόμη»  :Smile: 

(Σύντομα, σε επόμενο σημείωμα : Οι όροι τακτικών γραμμών –liner terms– στα φορτηγά πλοία.)

----------


## οπτήρ

> ειναι φανταστικες οι πληροφορίες, μπραβο.


Ευχαριστώ. Χαίρομαι που έχω έστω και έναν αναγνώστη. sonia 23, για τα θερμά σου λόγια, σε ανακηρύσσω τιμής ένεκεν Επίτιμη Πρόεδρο του -μονομελούς μέχρι στιγμής- φαν κλαμπ μου  :Razz:  

Με την ευκαιρία, a propos που λένε και οι μορφωμένοι, ας υπενθυμίσω την εισαγωγή του πρώτου σχολίου της σειράς :




> Θεωρώντας γνωστά : 
>  (1) το περιεχόμενο καθενός από τους 13 σήμερα ισχύοντες Incoterms -άλλως, εδώ υπάρχουν σύνδεσμοι στα προοίμια των Incoterms της τελευταίας (2000) έκδοσης του ICC- και
>  (2) του συγκριτικού πίνακα υποχρεώσεων, δαπανών και κινδύνων του αγοραστή και του πωλητή ανά Incoterm -άλλως, εδώ υπάρχει περιεκτικός πίνακας-,
>   αρχίζω την υλοποίηση της "απειλής" μου για παράθεση κάποιων σχολίων για τους Incoterms.


Με άλλα λόγια, η πρόθεση αυτής της σειράς σχολίων είναι όχι η ανάλυση των ίδιων των Incoterms, αλλά, π.χ., η σύνδεσή τους με πρακτικές άλλων χωρών (σχόλιο #3 για το αμερικάνικο FOB) και χώρων (σχόλιο #5 για τους όρους τακτικών γραμμών), για την εμπέδωση των εννοιών με την τεκμηριωμένη αναζήτηση του κατάλληλου όρου σε κάποιες χαρακτηριστικές περιπτώσεις (επόμενα σχόλια) και, το κυριότερο, για την παρακίνηση του τυχόν ενδιαφερομένου για πρωτογενή αναζήτηση και έρευνα.

Και όλα αυτά, αφορμής δοθείσης από ένα σύντομο ερώτημα από την Επίτιμη Πρόεδρο που λέγαμε προηγουμένως :




> μηπως ξέρει κάποιος ιστοσελίδα για τα incoterms?

----------


## Petros

Καλημερα. Δεν εχεις μονο εναν αναγνωστη, ειναι πολυ χρησιμα και ενδιαφεροντα αυτα που γραφεις. Εχουν αμεση σχεση με το εμποριο και τη ναυτιλια και μας αφορουν.

Θυμαμαι ψαχνομασταν στο πρακτορειο που δουλευα, γιατι ειχαμε χασει την πρακτορευση ενος φορτιου απο τον πελατη μας. Τελικα ψαχνοντας μαθαμε οτι ο πελατης μας δεν ειχε σχεση με τη μεταφορα (δεν ειχε κανει ναυλοσυμφωνο), καθως ειχε πουλήσει FOB.

----------


## sonia24

> Ευχαριστώ. Χαίρομαι που έχω έστω και έναν αναγνώστη. sonia 23, για τα θερμά σου λόγια, σε ανακηρύσσω τιμής ένεκεν Επίτιμη Πρόεδρο του -μονομελούς μέχρι στιγμής- φαν κλαμπ μου  
> 
> Με την ευκαιρία, a propos που λένε και οι μορφωμένοι, ας υπενθυμίσω την εισαγωγή του πρώτου σχολίου της σειράς :
> 
> 
> 
> Με άλλα λόγια, η πρόθεση αυτής της σειράς σχολίων είναι όχι η ανάλυση των ίδιων των Incoterms, αλλά, π.χ., η σύνδεσή τους με πρακτικές άλλων χωρών (σχόλιο #3 για το αμερικάνικο FOB) και χώρων (σχόλιο #5 για τους όρους τακτικών γραμμών), για την εμπέδωση των εννοιών με την τεκμηριωμένη αναζήτηση του κατάλληλου όρου σε κάποιες χαρακτηριστικές περιπτώσεις (επόμενα σχόλια) και, το κυριότερο, για την παρακίνηση του τυχόν ενδιαφερομένου για πρωτογενή αναζήτηση και έρευνα.
> 
> Και όλα αυτά, αφορμής δοθείσης από ένα σύντομο ερώτημα από την Επίτιμη Πρόεδρο που λέγαμε προηγουμένως :


ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την τιμή αυτή!! μακάρι να μπορούσα να δράσω και εγώ ενεργά στην επέκταση της ιστοσελίδας, αλλά καθώς είμαι Πρόεδρος τιμής ένεκεν που λένε θα αρκεστώ στην στενη παρακολούθησή της!!  :Cool:

----------


## οπτήρ

> Καλημερα. Δεν εχεις μονο εναν αναγνωστη, ειναι πολυ χρησιμα και ενδιαφεροντα αυτα που γραφεις. Εχουν αμεση σχεση με το εμποριο και τη ναυτιλια και μας αφορουν.
> 
> Θυμαμαι ψαχνομασταν στο πρακτορειο που δουλευα, γιατι ειχαμε χασει την πρακτορευση ενος φορτιου απο τον πελατη μας. Τελικα ψαχνοντας μαθαμε οτι ο πελατης μας δεν ειχε σχεση με τη μεταφορα (δεν ειχε κανει ναυλοσυμφωνο), καθως ειχε πουλήσει FOB.


Ευχαριστώ. Χαίρομαι που έχω τουλάχιστον δύο αναγνώστες  :Smile:   
Με την ευκαιρία της χρήσης του «τουλάχιστον», θυμήθηκα τη γνωστή ιστορία : 
Ενας αστρονόμος, ένας φυσικός και ένας μαθηματικός ήταν σε διακοπές στη Σκωτία. Βλέποντας από το παράθυρο του τραίνου, παρατηρούν ένα μαύρο πρόβατο στη μέση ενός λιβαδιού. 
- Ενδιαφέρον, παρατηρεί ο αστρονόμος, *όλα* τα σκωτσέζικα πρόβατα είναι μαύρα. 
- Οχι, αντιλέγει ο φυσικός, *μερικά* σκωτσέζικα πρόβατα είναι μαύρα. 
- Ούτε, αποφαίνεται ο μαθηματικός : Στη Σκωτία υπάρχει *τουλάχιστον ένα* λιβάδι, που περιέχει *τουλάχιστον ένα* πρόβατο, του οποίου *τουλάχιστον μία* πλευρά είναι μαύρη.

Τι; Φέρε κανένα μπουρνούζι γιατί παγώσαμε; Είπα ότι είναι _ιστορία_, δεν είπα ότι είναι ανέκδοτο για να γελάσουμε. Βέβαια, προσωπικά γελάω περισσότερο με κάτι τέτοια εγκεφαλικά παρά με [τα περισσότερα] ανέκδοτα με ξανθιές και πόντιους. Αλλωστε, η έννοια του χιούμορ είναι εξόχως υποκειμενική και επιπλέον είναι συνυφασμένη και με την ηλικία : απ΄ότι έχω καταλάβει, έχω μισή έως μια γενιά διαφορά από τους περισσότερους συνφορουμίτες. Για την ακρίβεια, με τα 46 μου, μάλλον είμαι γεροντάρα για τα μέτρα σας.

(Γεροντάρα, αλλά σούργελο... Το ένα δεν αναιρεί το άλλο  :Very Happy: )

----------


## οπτήρ

> (Σύντομα, σε επόμενο σημείωμα : Οι όροι τακτικών γραμμών –liner terms– στα φορτηγά πλοία.)


Συνεχίζω την παράθεση κάποιων σχολίων για τους Incoterms.

Πέμπτο θέμα, οι όροι τακτικών γραμμών –liner terms– στα φορτηγά πλοία. 
Τα φορτηγά πλοία, ανάλογα με τον τρόπο ναύλωσής τους, διακρίνονται σε ελεύθερα και σε τακτικής γραμμής. 
Το *ελεύθερα φορτηγά πλοία* (tramp ships ή tramp freighters ή για συντομία tramps, παλαιότερη ονομασία tramp steamers) δεν εκτελούν προκαθορισμένα δρομολόγια, ούτε προσεγγίζουν συγκεκριμένα λιμάνια. Ο ναύλος δεν είναι γνωστός από πριν, αλλά εξαρτάται από τα λιμάνια που προσεγγίζουν και το φορτίο –συνήθως χύδην– που θα διακινηθεί. Σε περιόδους άνθησης της ναυλαγοράς και υπερζήτησης χωρητικότητας επωφελούνται, αλλά σε περιόδους ύφεσης της ναυλαγοράς και υπερπροσφοράς χωρητικότητας, αντιμετωπίζουν δυσκολίες στην εύρεση φορτίου.  
Τα *φορτηγά τακτικής γραμμής* (freight liners ή liner ships ή για συντομία liners) πραγματοποιούν προκαθορισμένα δρομολόγια με συγκεκριμένα λιμάνια προσέγγισης και ώρες άφιξης και αναχώρησης. Μεταφέρουν διάφορα φορτία σε μικρές παρτίδες, που ανήκουν σε διαφορετικούς φορτωτές. Ο ναύλος είναι γνωστός από πριν με βάση ναυλολόγιο (tariff) και δεν εξαρτάται από τις διακυμάνσεις της ναυλαγοράς και της προσφοράς και ζήτησης χωρητικότητας.  
Στα φορτηγά τακτικής γραμμής, ο ναύλος που καταβάλλει ο ναυλωτής στον πλοιοκτήτη περιλαμβάνει τα έξοδα μεταφοράς, όμως μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει είτε να μην περιλαμβάνει τα έξοδα διαχείρισης του φορτίου στα λιμάνια φόρτωσης και μεταφόρτωσης. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση (τα έξοδα διαχείρισης φορτίου επιβαρύνουν τον ναυλωτή) μιλάμε για *liner* *terms* (όροι τακτικών γραμμών), ενώ στη δεύτερη (τα έξοδα διαχείρισης φορτίου επιβαρύνουν τον πλοιοκτήτη –σπάνια περίπτωση–) μιλάμε για *gross* *terms*. Δηλαδή, οι liner terms είναι όροι μεταφοράς φορτίου που ισχύουν στα φορτηγά τακτικής γραμμής (liners) και δηλώνουν ότι ο ναύλος περιλαμβάνει τα έξοδα μεταφοράς και τα έξοδα διαχείρισης του φορτίου στα λιμάνια φόρτωσης και μεταφόρτωσης, π.χ. :  
*FI** (**Free* *In**)* : τα έξοδα στο λιμάνι φόρτωσης ("in") βαρύνουν τον ναυλωτή 
*FO** (**Free* *Out**)* : τα έξοδα στο λιμάνι εκφόρτωσης ("out") βαρύνουν τον ναυλωτή 
*FIO** (**Free* *In* *and* *Out**)* : τα έξοδα στο λιμάνι φόρτωσης ("in") και στο λιμάνι εκφόρτωσης ("out") βαρύνουν τον ναυλωτή 
*FIOS** (**Free* *In* *and* *Out* *and* *Stowed**)* : τα έξοδα στο λιμάνι φόρτωσης και στο λιμάνι εκφόρτωσης και τα έξοδα στοίβασης βαρύνουν τον ναυλωτή 
*FIOSS** (**Free* *In* *and* *Out**,* *Stowed* *and* *Secured**)* : τα έξοδα στο λιμάνι φόρτωσης και στο λιμάνι εκφόρτωσης και τα έξοδα στοίβασης και δισφάλισης του φορτίου βαρύνουν τον ναυλωτή 
*FIOST** (**Free* *In* *and* *Out**,* *Stowed* *and* *Trimmed**)* : τα έξοδα στο λιμάνι φόρτωσης και στο λιμάνι εκφόρτωσης και τα έξοδα στοίβασης και διευθέτησης του φορτίου βαρύνουν τον ναυλωτή 
*FIOSL** (**Free* *In* *and* *Out**,* *Stowed* *and* *Lashed**)* : τα έξοδα στο λιμάνι φόρτωσης και στο λιμάνι εκφόρτωσης και τα έξοδα στοίβασης και δεσίματος του φορτίου βαρύνουν τον ναυλωτή  
Παρατηρούμε ότι η έννοια του όρου “free” στους liner terms σημαίνει ότι το έξοδο που ακολουθεί βαρύνει τον ναυλωτή και όχι τον πλοιοκτήτη, άρα το συγκεκριμένο έξοδο είτε καταβάλλεται στον τόπο δημιουργίας του από τον ναυλωτή, είτε καταβάλλεται από τον πλοιοκτήτη ή εκπρόσωπό του (π.χ. πλοίαρχο ή τοπικό πράκτορα) στον τόπο δημιουργίας του και *προστίθεται* στον ναύλο που θα καταβάλει ο ναυλωτής στον πλοιοκτήτη.  
Οι liner terms δεν είναι Incoterms, ούτε θα μπορούσαν να είναι : οι Incoterms αναφέρονται σε σχέση αγοραστή με πωλητή, ενώ οι liner terms σε σχέση ναυλωτή με πλοιοκτήτη.  
Την επόμενη φορά που θα δείτε σε ναυλοσύμφωνο αρκτικόλεξα όπως FIO, FIOS, FIOSL, μην ανησυχήσετε : δεν είναι Incoterms που είχαν ξεφύγει της προσοχής σας. Η επόμενη έκδοσή τους αργεί ακόμα  :Smile:   
(Σύντομα, σε επόμενο σημείωμα : Το παλιό δόγμα του εξωτερικού εμπορίου που ορίζει ότι «συμφέρει να αγοράζουμε FOB και να πουλάμε CIF».)

----------


## οπτήρ

> (Σύντομα, σε επόμενο σημείωμα : Το παλιό δόγμα του εξωτερικού εμπορίου που ορίζει ότι «συμφέρει να αγοράζουμε FOB και να πουλάμε CIF».)


 Συνεχίζω την παράθεση κάποιων σχολίων για τους Incoterms.

 Εκτο θέμα, η ανάλυση της παλιάς και πασίγνωστης αρχής του εξωτερικού εμπορίου που διεκήρυσσε ότι «Συμφέρει να αγοράζουμε FOB και να πουλάμε CIF».

 Η αρχή αυτή είχε ισχύ θρησκευτικού δόγματος : δεν παρεχόταν με εξήγηση («Τι θα πει _γιατί_; Γιατί _έτσι_»), αλλά ούτε επιδεχόταν και αμφισβήτηση («Ετσι τα βρήκαμε από τους προηγούμενους, έτσι θα τα παραδώσουμε στους επόμενους»).

 Ας θυμηθούμε ότι οι όροι FOB και CIF χρησιμοποιούνται αποκλειστικά για θαλάσσιες μεταφορές. Τα ισοδύναμά τους για μεταφορές με άλλο μέσο είναι FCA και CIP αντίστοιχα.

 Γνωρίζουμε ότι ο όρος FOB δεν περιλαμβάνει το κόστος της ασφάλισης του εμπορεύματος και του κόστους μεταφοράς από το λιμάνι φόρτωσης στο λιμάνι προορισμού. Αντίθετα, ο όρος CIF περιλαμβάνει *και* το κόστος της ασφάλισης *και* το κόστος της μεταφοράς.

 Στην πράξη, ο εισαγωγέας καθορίζει τον Incoterm που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί. Οι αμερικανοί, καναδοί και αυστραλοί εισαγωγείς ζητούν κατά κανόνα FOB, ενώ οι ιταλοί, γερμανοί, γάλλοι και έλληνες κατά κανόνα CIF.

 Μια λογική υπόθεση είναι ότι αν ο π.χ. αμερικανός (ή άλλος της πρώτης ομάδας) εισαγωγέας μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει καλύτερους όρους ασφάλισης και ναύλου από τον π.χ. κινέζο εξαγωγέα, και επιπλέον έχει την εμπειρία και τις γνώσεις να τα διεκπεραιώσει ο ίδιος, θα ζητήσει τιμή FOB και παράλληλα θα μεριμνήσει για την ασφάλιση και τη μεταφορά του φορτίου. Αντίθετα, αν ο π.χ. έλληνας (ή άλλος της δεύτερης ομάδας) εισαγωγέας δεν μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει καλύτερους όρους ασφάλισης και ναύλου από τον ίδιο κινέζο εξαγωγέα, ή απλά δεν έχει την εμπειρία ή τις γνώσεις να τα διεκπεραιώσει ο ίδιος, θα ζητήσει τιμή CIF και θα απαλλαγεί από τη μέριμνα για την ασφάλιση και τη μεταφορά του φορτίου.

 Η επιλογή FOB ή CIF εξαρτάται και από την τυχόν ύπαρξη κρατικού παρεμβατισμού. Όλα τα κράτη απαγορεύουν παντελώς την εισαγωγή ή εξαγωγή κάποιων εμπορευμάτων, ή επιτρέπουν την εισαγωγή ή εξαγωγή άλλων με περιορισμούς. Παρόμοια, μπορεί κάποιο κράτος να επιβάλει θεσμικά π.χ. την εξαγωγή όλων των εγχώριων εμπορευμάτων μόνο CIF ή την εισαγωγή όλων των εμπορευμάτων FOB εκτός των σιτηρών, λιπασμάτων και αργού πετρελαίου που εισάγονται CIF κ.ο.κ.

 Οι εισαγωγείς προτιμούν τον όρο CIF όταν είτε δεν έχουν εμπειρία στο διεθνές εμπόριο είτε έχουν μικρό όγκο και αξία φορτίου να διακινήσουν, οπότε ευκολύνονται αφήνοντας τον εξαγωγέα να τακτοποιήσει τις λεπτομέρειες της ασφάλισης και του ναύλου. Στην περίπτωση αυτή ο εισαγωγέας δεν έχει λόγο στην επιλογή του μεταφορέα, ούτε στο δρομολόγιο που θα ακολουθήσει το φορτίο. Επίσης, υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο το εμπόρευμα να είναι ελαφρώς υπερτιμημένο, εξαιτίας του ότι οι εξαγωγείς ενίοτε τείνουν να υπερτιμολογούν το κόστος μεταφοράς.

 Οι εισαγωγείς προτιμούν τον όρο FOB όταν έχουν αρκετή εμπειρία στο διεθνές εμπόριο και μεγάλο όγκο και αξία φορτίου να διακινήσουν, οπότε μπορούν να διαπραγματευτούν ασφαλιστήριο που ανταποκρίνεται ακριβώς στις ανάγκες τους και επιπλέον να εξασφαλίσουν ευνοϊκότερες τιμές μεταφοράς. Στην περίπτωση αυτή ο εισαγωγέας συνήθως επιλέγει τον μεταφορέα οπότε, με δεδομένο ότι στον όρο FOB ο αγοραστής αναλαμβάνει την ευθύνη μόλις το εμπόρευμα περάσει το κιγκλίδωμα του πλοίου, εξασφαλίζει ότι ο μεταφορέας θα προστατεύσει τα δικά του (του αγοραστή) συμφέροντα και όχι τα συμφέροντα του πωλητή. Για τον ίδιο λόγο, ο αγοραστής έχει καλύτερο έλεγχο και πληροφόρηση για τη διακίνηση και διαχείριση των εμπορευμάτων του.

 Συμπερασματικά, στο ερώτημα ποια τιμή συμφέρει τον αγοραστή (αντίστοιχα πωλητή), η FOB ή η CIF, η απάντηση είναι μονολεκτική : «Εξαρτάται».

 Η εποχή μας δεν ευνοεί τα δόγματα. Το μόνο δόγμα με καθολική ισχύ είναι : Μην πιστεύετε σε δόγματα· ερευνάτε  :Smile: 
 
(Σύντομα, σε επόμενο σημείωμα : Γιατί ο όρος EXW δεν συμφέρει τον εισαγωγέα και ο όρος DDP δεν συμφέρει τον εξαγωγέα.)

----------


## οπτήρ

> (Σύντομα, σε επόμενο σημείωμα : Γιατί ο όρος EXW δεν συμφέρει τον εισαγωγέα και ο όρος DDP δεν συμφέρει τον εξαγωγέα.)


  Συνεχίζω την παράθεση κάποιων σχολίων για τους Incoterms.

Εβδομο θέμα, η εξέταση μιας όψης τριών σπανιότερων στη χρήση όρων, των EXW, DDP και DEQ.

 Ο όρος *EXW* αντιστοιχεί στις ελάχιστες υποχρεώσεις του πωλητή, άρα στις μέγιστες του αγοραστή. Ο πωλητής απλώς θέτει τα εμπορεύματα στη διάθεση του αγοραστή στις εγκαταστάσεις του (π.χ. εργοτάξιο, εργοστάσιο, αποθήκη) και δεν είναι υπεύθυνος ούτε καν για τη φόρτωσή τους στο όχημα μεταφοράς.

 Ο όρος *DDP* αντιστοιχεί στις μέγιστες υποχρεώσεις του πωλητή, άρα στις ελάχιστες του αγοραστή. Ο πωλητής αναλαμβάνει να παραδώσει τα εμπορεύματα σε κατονομαζόμενο τόπο στη χώρα του αγοραστή, συνήθως στις εγκαταστάσεις του αγοραστή, έχοντας πληρώσει τους σχετικούς δασμούς, φόρους και λοιπά έξοδα εισαγωγής.  
Με τον όρο EXW, ο *εισαγωγέας* έχει την ευθύνη έκδοσης της άδειας *εξαγωγής* και διεκπεραίωσης όλων των τελωνειακών διατυπώσεων για την εξαγωγή του εμπορεύματος. Λογικά, λόγω εντοπιότητας, ο εξαγωγέας θα μπορούσε –είτε ο ίδιος, είτε μέσω εγχώριου πράκτορα ή εκτελωνιστή– να επιτύχει καλύτερη τιμή και όρους παράδοσης από τον εισαγωγέα στους συγκεκριμένους παράγοντες κόστους. 
Με τον όρο DDP, ο *εξαγωγέας* έχει την ευθύνη έκδοσης της άδειας *εισαγωγής* και διεκπεραίωσης όλων των τελωνειακών διατυπώσεων για την εισαγωγή του εμπορεύματος. Λογικά, λόγω εντοπιότητας, ο εισαγωγέας θα μπορούσε –είτε ο ίδιος, είτε μέσω εγχώριου πράκτορα ή εκτελωνιστή– να επιτύχει καλύτερη τιμή και όρους παράδοσης από τον εξαγωγέα στους συγκεκριμένους παράγοντες κόστους. 
Σε προηγούμενο σχόλιο αναφέρθηκε ότι, σύμφωνα με τους Incoterms 1990, με τον όρο *DEQ* ο εκτελωνισμός προς εισαγωγή και οι σχετικές με την εισαγωγή δαπάνες βάρυναν τον πωλητή, ενώ πλέον, σύμφωνα με τους Incoterms 2000 βαρύνουν τον αγοραστή. Επίσης αναφέρθηκε ότι τα συμβαλλόμενα μέρη μπορούν, αν αυτό τους καλύπτει, να επιλέξουν κάποιον Incoterm προηγούμενης έκδοσης, αρκεί στα σχετικά έγγραφα να αναγράφεται αντίστοιχη ένδειξη. Στο παράδειγμά μας, αν αγοραστής και πωλητής συμφωνούν –ενάντια στην κοινή λογική– η ευθύνη, οι γραφειοκρατικές διατυπώσεις και το κόστος της εισαγωγής των εμπορευμάτων στη χώρα του αγοραστή να βαρύνουν τον πωλητή (όπως στους Incoterms 1990) και όχι τον αγοραστή (όπως στους Incoterms 2000), μπορούν κάλλιστα να χρησιμοποιήσουν τον όρο DEQ INCOTERMS 1990 ή –πιο αμφιλεγόμενο– έναν αυτοσχέδιο όρο όπως DEQ INCOTERMS 2000 IMPORT DUTY PAID ή DEQ INCOTERMS 2000 GOODS CLEARED FOR IMPORT ON SELLER'S ACCOUNT, με τον όρο πάντα η ρύθμιση αυτή να αναγράφεται στα σχετικά έγγραφα (τιμολόγια, φορτωτικές κλπ.) 
Επιγραμματικά, ο όρος EXW δεν συμφέρει τον εισαγωγέα και ο όρος DDP δεν συμφέρει τον εξαγωγέα. Για την πλήρη ακρίβεια, ο όρος EXW δεν συμφέρει τον εισαγωγέα και οι όροι DDP και DEQ INCOTERMS 1990 δεν συμφέρουν τον εξαγωγέα.  
Μα αυτό ακούγεται δογματικό. Δεν είπαμε στο προηγούμενο σημείωμα να μην πιστεύουμε στα δόγματα και να ερευνούμε;

 Ασφαλώς, όμως εδώ δεν μιλάμε για δόγμα, αλλά για μια αυταπόδεικτη αλήθεια  :Very Happy:   
(Σύντομα, στο όγδοο και τελευταίο σημείωμα της σειράς : Ασυμφωνία Incoterms σε διαφορετικά έγγραφα της ίδιας συναλλαγής.)

----------


## οπτήρ

> (Σύντομα, στο όγδοο και τελευταίο σημείωμα της σειράς : Ασυμφωνία Incoterms σε διαφορετικά έγγραφα της ίδιας συναλλαγής.)


  Συνεχίζω και ολοκληρώνω την παράθεση κάποιων σχολίων για τους Incoterms.

Ογδοο και τελευταίο θέμα, η ενδεχόμενη ασυμφωνία Incoterms σε έγγραφα Ενέγγυας Πίστωσης. Π.χ., το τιμολόγιο αναγράφει τιμή CIF και η φορτωτική αναφέρει ότι ο ναύλος δεν έχει πληρωθεί, ή το τιμολόγιο αναγράφει τιμή FOB και η φορτωτική αναφέρει ότι ο ναύλος έχει πληρωθεί.

 Ενίοτε, σε μια εμπορική συναλλαγή που καλύπτεται με Ενέγγυα Πίστωση μπορεί το τιμολόγιο και η φορτωτική να μη συμφωνούν στο θέμα της πληρωμής του ναύλου. Συνήθως πρόκειται για τριγωνική συναλλαγή.

 Εκτός από την απευθείας συναλλαγή του πωλητή με τον αγοραστή υπάρχει και η τριγωνική συναλλαγή, δηλαδή ο πωλητής δεν πωλεί απευθείας στον αγοραστή, αλλά σε ενδιάμεσο πωλητή (μεσάζοντα), ο οποίος στη συνέχει πωλεί στον τελικό αγοραστή. Το εμπόρευμα συνήθως ταξιδεύει απευθείας από τον πωλητή στον αγοραστή.

 Η τυπική τριγωνική συναλλαγή έχει ως εξής : Η επιχείρηση α που εδρεύει στη χώρα Α πωλεί εμπορεύματα στην επιχείρηση β που εδρεύει στη χώρα Β η οποία στη συνέχεια τα πωλεί στην επιχείρηση γ που εδρεύει στη χώρα Γ. Εντούτοις, τα εμπορεύματα μεταφέρονται απευθείας από τη χώρα Α στη χώρα Γ.

 (Δεν είναι ανάγκη να ονομάσουμε τις χώρες Α, Β και Γ· εύκολα μπορούμε να φανταστούμε τέτοιες τριάδες χωρών, αρκεί να αναλογιστούμε ζεύγη χωρών Α και Γ που, με θεσμική απόφαση της Α ή της Γ, δεν έχουν εμπορικές σχέσεις ή η Α έχει επιβάλει εμπορικό αποκλεισμό στη Γ.)

Υπάρχουν δύο περιπτώσεις τριγωνικών συναλλαγών :

 (1) Ο μεσάζων αγοράζει FOB και πωλεί CIF. Τότε, στην Ενέγγυα Πίστωση θα προβλέπεται η παρουσίαση τιμολογίου με όρο CIF και φορτωτικής με ένδειξη “Freight payable at destination” (ναύλος πληρωτέος στον προορισμό), παρ΄ότι ο όρος CIF σημαίνει ότι ο ναύλος είναι προπληρωμένος από τον πωλητή και περιλαμβάνεται στην τιμή. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, ο τελικός αγοραστής απαιτεί πληρωμή του ναύλου, την οποία ο μεσάζων αποδεικνύει με την παρουσίαση ξεχωριστής σχετικής απόδειξης.

 (2) Ο μεσάζων αγοράζει CIF και πωλεί FOB. Τότε, στην Ενέγγυα Πίστωση θα προβλέπεται η παρουσίαση τιμολογίου με όρο FOB και φορτωτικής με ένδειξη “Freight Prepaid” (ναύλος προπληρωθείς), παρ΄ότι ο όρος FOB σημαίνει ότι ο ναύλος βαρύνει τον αγοραστή και δεν περιλαμβάνεται στην τιμή. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, ο τελικός αγοραστής καταβάλλει τον ναύλο μέσω της τιμής του εμπορεύματος και η μεταφορική εταιρία *θα επιστρέψει τον ναύλο* στον μεσάζοντα.

 Γεννάται το ερώτημα αν η μεσολαβούσα τράπεζα που θα ελέγξει τα έγγραφα της συναλλαγής ώστε να πληρώσει, θα θεωρήσει ότι υπάρχει ασυμφωνία μεταξύ τιμολογίου και φορτωτικής. Η απάντηση επιγραμματικά (η μακρά νομική τεκμηρίωση παραλείπεται) είναι ότι παρ΄ότι τα έγγραφα πράγματι ασυμφωνούν στο θέμα της πληρωμής του ναύλου, θεωρείται ότι οι όροι και οι προϋποθέσεις της Ενέγγυας Πίστωσης έχουν τηρηθεί επακριβώς (the terms and conditions of the Documentary Credit are complied with), οπότε η μεσολαβούσα τράπεζα πληρώνει.

 Παρατηρούμε ότι η τριγωνική συναλλαγή δεν έχει αναγκαστικά κερδοσκοπική –ή μόνο κερδοσκοπική– διάσταση. Ενίοτε είναι ο μόνος πρακτικός [νόμιμος] τρόπος να εισαχθούν είδη πρώτης ανάγκης, π.χ. τρόφιμα, καύσιμα, φάρμακα κλπ. από μια χώρα σε άλλη όταν υπάρχουν θεσμικά εμπόδια πολιτικής υφής. Αν ο σκοπός είναι αγαθός, η ανθρώπινη εφευρετικότητα θα βρει και το μέσο επίτευξής του  :Wink: 

 Με αυτό το σημείωμα ολοκληρώνεται μια σειρά σχολίων για τους Incoterms. Επιχείρησα τα σχόλια να μην είναι απλή αντιγραφή ή συρραφή και αναδιατύπωση ήδη δημοσιευμένων απόψεων, αλλά να περιέχουν και κάποια νέα οπτική· είναι σε ικανό βαθμό πρωτότυπα. Αυτονόητα, υποδείξεις λαθών και προτάσεις συμπληρώσεων είναι παραπάνω από ευπρόσδεκτες.

 Ευχαριστώ τη φιλόξενη ιστοσελίδα www.naytilia.gr για το βήμα που μου παρέσχε.

----------


## efouskayak

Εμείς σε ευχαριστούμε για την πληροφόρηση  :Smile:

----------


## Michael

> Does anybody know any "(Maritime)Greek for foreigners" course in Piraeus? Please!!!
> 
> Yours,
> nikie11


Δεν έχω κάτι υπόψη μου. Νομίζω όμως πως δεν είναι αναγκαίο.  Μάλλον τσάμπα λεφτα. Η χρήση των αγγλικών λέξεων έχει καθιερωθεί στην ναυτιλία. Όπως είπες κι πολλοι έλληνες δεν γνωρίζουν ή δεν θυμούνται τις ελληνικές. Εγώ είχα πρόβλημα όταν χρησιμοποιούσα τις ελληνικές διότι πολλές φορές δεν με κατλάβαιναν και μάλιστα εκνευριζόντουσταν κιόλας. Πάντως αν θες  μπορείς να ανοίξεις ένα σχετικό θέμα στο φόρουμ και να βάζεις τις λέξεις που θες να μάθεις και τουλάχιστον έγω όποτε έχω χρόνο με χαρά θα σου απαντώ.

----------


## emmylito

φιλε οπτηρ εγω τα βρηκα πολυ σημαντικα αυτα και μαλιστα τα αντεγραψα στον υπολογηστη μου για μελοντικη επεξεργασια....η δουλια σου ειναι πολυτιμη και ευχομε καλη συνεχεια.....ευχαριστω.

----------


## nikie11

Σεμινάρια   

Η iCon προσφέρει σειρά σεμιναρίων. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρονται τα κάτωθι:

-Professional Course in Shipping (Τρίμηνο Πρόγραμμα Επαγγελματικής Εξειδίκευσης σε Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα
-Human Resource Management (Διοίκηση Ανθρώπινου Δυναμικού)
-Marketing
-Χρηματοοικονομικά
-Εξυπηρέτηση Πελατών (Customer Service Management)
-Marine Insurance
-Chartering κλπ.

 
http://www.icon.gr/inside.asp?id=2

----------


## gvaggelas

*Port State Control and Ship Registers Conference*

Monday 23 - Wednesday 25 April 2007
Athenaeum Intercontinental, Athens

*Overview*


*Conference Highlights:*

Enhanced networking opportunitiesLegal and practical aspects of detentions and banningSeeking harmonisation and co-ordination of PSC activitiesThe continuing issue of transparencyUS regulations and EU perspectivesViews from MoU'sRights and responsibilities of flag statesILO Maritime Labour Convention - the fourth pillar of regulationSafety and securityRegistration Procedures - an interactive session*Plus - The Shipowner's Panel*

*Alexander Papachristidis-Bove, Seatramp Tankers*
*George Gabriel*, Golden Union 
*George D Gourdomichalis*, G. Bros Maritime 
Debate: Port State Oversight - What Does Flag State Bring to the Table?Face the Press SessionDear Colleague,
While the primary task of enforcing compliance and the issuing of certificates falls on the flag state, port state control plays a pivotal role in the implementation and enforcement of international industry standards. For owners the choice of flag is an increasingly complex issue in which financial considerations based purely on the cost of registration have long ceased to be the determining factor. With flag states constantly under pressure to improve standards and operate quality vessels, the relationship between flag state, port state and classification societies is essential. Port State Control and Ship Registers presents the ideal forum to address both this circle of responsibility and broader flag issues. 
Combining these two well established events will enhance networking opportunities for everyone. Our Shipowner's Panel including Alexander Papachristidis-Bove, George Gabriel and George Gourdomichalis, is bound to produce lively discussion! Also for the first time in a "Face the Press" session our panel of experts drawn from Class, PSC Authorities and the Registers will be questioned by senior editorial staff from Lloyd's List and Naftiliaki. 
Ship Registers last came to Athens in 2002 and we are delighted to be returning with our new combined event this year. I look forward to welcoming you in April.
*Simon Gutteridge*
Lloyd's List events
*Conference Speakers include*

*Chairman: Jonathan Lux, Partner, Ince & Co*
*KEYNOTE: George A. Gratsos, President of the Hellenic Chamber of Shipping*
Alexander Papachristidis-Bove, President, Seatramp TankersGeorge Gabriel, Golden UnionGeorge D. Gourdomichalis, G. Bros MaritimeCaptain Pierre Janssen, Head, Port State Control, BelgiumCaptain Dimitris C. Mitsatsos, HN, Director General, HELMEPACaptain Andreas Constantinou, Senior Surveyor, Cyprus Maritime AdministrationDick Welsh, Director, Isle of Man Ship RegistryCaptain Mike Rand, Activities Europe, US CoastguardGeorge Zambartas, Senior Legal Consultant, Economides, Dionysiou & CoNigel Lowry, Athens Correspondent, Lloyd's ListDavid Glass, Managing Editor, NaftiliakiStephan Assheuer, Head of Department Flag State Affairs, Germanischer LloydKarl Lumbers, Director, Thomas Miller P&IBrad L Berman, President, LISCRTheo Xenakoudis, Managing Director, International Registries, Inc.Mark T. O'Neil, Partner, Reed Smith Richards ButlerLino Vassallo, Chairman, Mediterranean MoUChris Austen, CEO, Maritime & Underwater Security ConsultantsJohn A. Gauci-Maistre K.M., Chairman, GM International ServicesΓια περισσότερες πληροφορίες:
http://www.lloydslistevents.com/mtma...=1172162957414

----------


## οπτήρ

> Εμείς σε ευχαριστούμε για την πληροφόρηση


Παρακαλώ... Και πού να δεις τι σας/μας ετοιμάζω... Υπομονή μια-δυο εβδομάδες μόνο  :Wink:

----------


## οπτήρ

> φιλε οπτηρ εγω τα βρηκα πολυ σημαντικα αυτα και μαλιστα τα αντεγραψα στον υπολογηστη μου για μελοντικη επεξεργασια....η δουλια σου ειναι πολυτιμη και ευχομε καλη συνεχεια.....ευχαριστω.


Ευχαριστώ. Χαίρομαι. Υπενθυμίζω πάντως ότι



> Επιχείρησα τα σχόλια να μην είναι απλή αντιγραφή ή συρραφή και αναδιατύπωση ήδη δημοσιευμένων απόψεων, αλλά να περιέχουν και κάποια νέα οπτική· είναι σε ικανό βαθμό πρωτότυπα.


Με άλλα λόγια, η ακρίβεια των πρωτότυπων κομματιών αυτών των σχολίων είναι ελεγχόμενη -όπως κάθε πρωτότυπης, που διατυπώνεται δηλαδή για πρώτη φορά, ιδέας. Ομως, εξίσου ελεγχόμενες είναι και οι αρχικές πηγές. Ολοι έχουμε συναντήσει ανακρίβειες ή και χονδροειδή λάθη και, κυρίως, σωρεία ύποπτων παραλείψεων (βασική αρχή : ό,τι δεν κατανοούμε πλήρως και δεν μπορούμε να το ερμηνεύσουμε επαρκώς, απλά το αποσιωπούμε) σε συγγράμματα θεωρουμένων ειδικών σε κάποιο θέμα. Στο δε διαδίκτυο, που ο καθένας μπορεί να μπει και, με σπουδαιοφανές ύφος, να γράψει του κόσμου τις "πιπεριές", κάθε πληροφορία πρέπει να την αντιμετωπίζουμε με επιφύλαξη και κριτικό πνεύμα.

Βαριά φιλοσοφία σαββατοβραδιάτικα...

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Εμείς σε ευχαριστούμε για την πληροφόρηση


Λυπάμαι που τα θέματα στα οποία θα μπορούσα να σας κάνω και εγώ σεμινάρια μάλλον δεν σας ενδιαφέρουν και πολύ, στην παρούσα φάση. 

Αν και κατά κάποιο τρόπο όλους θα μας ενδιέφερε το γνωστικό μου αντικείμενο...

----------


## efouskayak

> Λυπάμαι που τα θέματα στα οποία θα μπορούσα να σας κάνω και εγώ σεμινάρια μάλλον δεν σας ενδιαφέρουν και πολύ, στην παρούσα φάση. 
> 
> Αν και κατά κάποιο τρόπο όλους θα μας ενδιέφερε το γνωστικό μου αντικείμενο...


Το οποίο είναι  :Confused:

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Το οποίο είναι


Το αντικείμενο που ρωτάς, αφορά κάτι που όλοι μας πρέπει καμμιά φορά να νοιαζόμαστε και να μαθαίνουμε, διδάσκω "Μοριακή Γενετική του Ανθρώπου" και ασχολούμαι ερευνητικά με την ανακάλυψη  ποιά γονίδια εμπλέκονται στην εμφάνιση κάποιας ασθένειας. Όσα περισσότερα ξέρουμεγια το θέμα αυτό, τόσο καλύτερη γίνεται η ζωή μας αφού δεν κινούμαστε στα ...τυφλά, και κυρίως ελαχιστοποιούμε τιν πιθανότητα να μας συμβεί κάτι απρόοπτο. Συμφωνείς??

----------


## efouskayak

> Το αντικείμενο που ρωτάς, αφορά κάτι που όλοι μας πρέπει καμμιά φορά να νοιαζόμαστε και να μαθαίνουμε, διδάσκω "Μοριακή Γενετική του Ανθρώπου" και ασχολούμαι ερευνητικά με την ανακάλυψη ποιά γονίδια εμπλέκονται στην εμφάνιση κάποιας ασθένειας. Όσα περισσότερα ξέρουμεγια το θέμα αυτό, τόσο καλύτερη γίνεται η ζωή μας αφού δεν κινούμαστε στα ...τυφλά, και κυρίως ελαχιστοποιούμε τιν πιθανότητα να μας συμβεί κάτι απρόοπτο. Συμφωνείς??


Και βέβαια συμφωνώ ειδίκά μετά απο μια εγκυμοσύνη  :Wink:  
Τεράστια θέματα συζητήσεων μπορούν να προκύψουν απο την ειδικότητα σου και μόνο...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το θέμα είναι πολύ καλό και πιστεύω ότι ένα ΄"σεμινάριο" στην ενότητα των συζητήσεων δεν θα ήταν άσχημο (ίσως να μεταφερθούν και τα προηγιούμενα post εκεί).
Είχα το καλοκαίρι μια συζήτηση με ένα συγγενή μου που ασχολείται σε παρόμοια έρευνα στις ΗΠΑ. Και η συζήτηση πήγε και σε ηθικά ερωτήματα. Του τύπου ισχύει το ιατρικό απόρρητο για θέματα γονιδίων; Μπορεί κάποια ασφαλιστική εταιρεία να υποβάλει του υποψηφίους ασφαλισμένους σε κάποιο τεστ και να τους βάζει μεγάλα ασφάλιστρα με την αιτιολογία ότι έχουν μεγάλη πιθανότητα να πάθουν κάποια σοβαρή ασθένεια; Η κάποιος εργοδότης να χρησιμοποιεί τέτοια τεστ και να απολύει τους εργαζόμενους που γονιδιακά έχουν τάση να είναι φιλάσθενοι και να παίρνουν αναρρωτικές άδειες;
Βέβαια (για να τελειώσω με τα θετικά) η μεγάλη ελπίδα του τομέα είναι να ανακαλύψουν τι κάνει τα κύτταρα και πολλαπλασιάζονται τρελά και δημιουργούν όγκους. 
Πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν ένα καλό θέμα και ας μην είναι ναυτιλιακό (για αυτό υπάρχει ενότητα εκτός Θέματος.

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Το θέμα είναι πολύ καλό και πιστεύω ότι ένα ΄"σεμινάριο" στην ενότητα των συζητήσεων δεν θα ήταν άσχημο (ίσως να μεταφερθούν και τα προηγιούμενα post εκεί).
> Είχα το καλοκαίρι μια συζήτηση με ένα συγγενή μου που ασχολείται σε παρόμοια έρευνα στις ΗΠΑ. Και η συζήτηση πήγε και σε ηθικά ερωτήματα. Του τύπου ισχύει το ιατρικό απόρρητο για θέματα γονιδίων; Μπορεί κάποια ασφαλιστική εταιρεία να υποβάλει του υποψηφίους ασφαλισμένους σε κάποιο τεστ και να τους βάζει μεγάλα ασφάλιστρα με την αιτιολογία ότι έχουν μεγάλη πιθανότητα να πάθουν κάποια σοβαρή ασθένεια; Η κάποιος εργοδότης να χρησιμοποιεί τέτοια τεστ και να απολύει τους εργαζόμενους που γονιδιακά έχουν τάση να είναι φιλάσθενοι και να παίρνουν αναρρωτικές άδειες;
> Βέβαια (για να τελειώσω με τα θετικά) η μεγάλη ελπίδα του τομέα είναι να ανακαλύψουν τι κάνει τα κύτταρα και πολλαπλασιάζονται τρελά και δημιουργούν όγκους. 
> Πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν ένα καλό θέμα και ας μην είναι ναυτιλιακό (για αυτό υπάρχει ενότητα εκτός Θέματος.


 
Μπράβο βρε Παναγιώτη, σε παραδέχομαι!!!  Το θέμα που έθιξες είναι ο κυριότερος φόβος που έχουμε όλοι οι πανεπιστημικοί - ερευνητές! Μόνο αυτό,μην ακούς βλακείες και άλλες μαλ.. ότι με τη  βαθύτερη γνώση της Μοριακής Γενετικής θα φτιάξουμε νέο Χίτλερ κλπ. Μπράβο και πάλι! :Cool:

----------


## GREEN ARROW

[quote=efouskayak;28913]Και βέβαια συμφωνώ ειδίκά μετά απο μια εγκυμοσύνη  :Wink:  
Τεράστια θέματα συζητήσεων μπορούν να προκύψουν απο την ειδικότητα σου και μόνο...[/quote

Έφη στη διάθεσή σας είμαι για πέρισσότερα στοιχεία, μάλιστα συνεργάζομαι τόσο με τη Γυναικολογική όσο και με την Παιδιατρική Κλινική του Πανεπ/κού Νοσοκομείου μας για να προσφέρω ό,τι μπορώ στο θέμα που ανέφερες........ Ας στείλει όποιος θέλει και προσ. μήνυμα.

----------


## sonia24

καλη ιδεα το βρισκω, αλλα μην παραγινει το κακο με τα εκτος θεματος...

----------


## GREEN ARROW

[quote=sonia23;29000]καλη ιδεα το βρισκω, αλλα μην παραγινει το κακο με τα εκτος θεματος...[/quote

Εντάξει, αποσύρω την πρόταση για να μην παραγίνει το κακό, όπως λέτε... :Confused:

----------


## efouskayak

> καλη ιδεα το βρισκω, αλλα μην παραγινει το κακο με τα εκτος θεματος...


Τα εκτός θέματος είναι εκτός και τα εντός εντός... όλα έχουν την θέση τους εδώ !!!

----------


## Petros

Εγω θελω ενοτητα σεξουαλικη διαπαιδαγωγηση. Για παιδια και για πιο μεγαλους.

Αυτη ειναι η προταση μου.

----------


## sonia24

> Τα εκτός θέματος είναι εκτός και τα εντός εντός... όλα έχουν την θέση τους εδώ !!!


καλα, μη με μαλωνετε....

----------


## efouskayak

> καλα, μη με μαλωνετε....


Ειμαι λίγο απότομη αλλα κατά βάθος πολύ βάθος λέμε τώρα είμαι καλός άνθρωπος δε σε μαλώνω  :Wink:

----------


## efouskayak

> Εγω θελω ενοτητα σεξουαλικη διαπαιδαγωγηση. Για παιδια και για πιο μεγαλους.
> 
> Αυτη ειναι η προταση μου.


Εσυ αυτά που ξέρεις να τα αφήσεις....  :Very Happy:

----------


## gvaggelas

A comprehensive four-day programme of workshops and a topical conference is promised at the *Bunker Summit — Greece 2007* to be held at the Athenaeum InterContinental, *May 8-11*. Publishers, Petrospoit and Petromedia have joined forces to organise a programme featuring: ◆An
advanced bunkering course ◆Environmental workshop ◆The bunker arbitration experience ◆The Bunkerworld Forum: Mediterranean and Black Sea. *Chris Fisher*, author and md of Bunker Claims International and *Robin Meech*, consultant and md of Marine & Energy Consulting Ltd
will lead the workshops. Further information: www.bunkerspot.com/events/athens

----------


## gvaggelas

The Research Centre of the Athens University of Economics and Business (*AUEB*), supported by the Hellenic Shortsea Shipowners Association (*HSSA*), the Hellenic Shipbrokers Association (*HSA*), *Wista Hellas* and *derivatives.gr*, is organising the 14th in the series of seminars on
Shipping Derivatives and Risk Management. This programme, to be held in Piraeus *May 31/June 1*, was pioneered by AUEB and first introduced worldwide in January 2004. To be given by Professor *Manolis G. Kavussanos* and Assistant Professor *Ilias D. Visvikis*, registration is open to May 29. Further information: Petros Kalkanis / Fragkiskos Gialitakis Tel: 210 8665 371-3, Fax: 210 8676 265, E-mail: petros@rc.aueb.gr  / seminars@rc.aueb.gr , Website: www.rc.aueb.gr/kekopa

----------


## Petros

Τωρα που θα φυγεις οργιο θα το κανω εδω μεσα.

----------


## sonia24

> Ειμαι λίγο απότομη αλλα κατά βάθος πολύ βάθος λέμε τώρα είμαι καλός άνθρωπος δε σε μαλώνω


 
αποκλειεται να μην εισαι καλος ανθρωπος...υδροχοος εισαι...αν βλεπαμε και απο τους υδροχοους κακια τοτε παει την κατσαμε!!!  :Wink:

----------


## gvaggelas

The *University of Piraeus* is hosting a forum discussion led by Rhode Island Senator *Leonidas Raptakis* to be held in the auditorum of the Athens Stock Exchange on *April 18* at 6.30pm. The event will cover the role and the historical significance of the Liberty ships in the develolpment of Greek merchant shipping. Further information: Tel: 210 4142 526 Fax: 210 4142.572 E-mail: nafsec@unipi.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Port state control and ship registries will hold centre stage at a conference, 'Port State Control and Ship Registers' *April 23-25* at the Athenaeum Intercontinental, Athens. Among those leading the
discussions will be: ◆George A. Gratsos, president of the Hellenic Chamber of Shipping ◆Alexander Papachristidis-Bove, president, Seatramp Tankers Inc. ◆George Gabriel, director, Golden Union Shipping Co. SA ◆George D. Gourdomichalis, md, G. Bros Maritime SA ◆Adamantios M. Lemos,
president, Unisea Shipping Ltd. Conference highlights include: ▲Enhanced networking opportunities ▲Legal and Practical Aspects of Detentions and Banning ▲Seeking Harmonisaiton and Co-ordination of PSC Activities - Enforcing Consistent Regime ▲Shipowner’s Panel: Hyperbole in the Implementation of the PSC System ▲The issue of transparency ▲US regulations and EU perspectives ▲Views from the MoU's ▲Rights and responsibilities of flag states ▲ILO Maritime Labour Convention - the fourth pillar of regulation ▲Safety and Security ▲Registration Procedures - an interactive session.
Further information: James Doherty, Tel: +44 (0)20 7017 5513 or E-mail: james.doherty@informa.com  or Website:www.lloydslistevents.com/lm1886

----------


## gvaggelas

*Symposium: 16 April, 2007*
*Second Athens Biennial Symposium on Equity, Investment, Energy and Shipping
Place:  Eugenides Foundation, Athens, Hellas*
This key event will be held held in Athens and will be attended by delegates which will include leading businessmen, politicians, academics and alumni of City University.

*CAPITAL FLOWS AND INVESTMENT
* 
 CHAIRMAN:
 Mr. Richard Gillingwater, Dean, Cass Business School, City University 
 SETTING THE SCENE:
 Mr. Eric Nielsen, Chief European Economist, Goldman Sachs International,   London
 PRINCIPAL SPEAKER:
 Dr. Supachai Panitchpakdi, Secretary General, United Nations Conference   on Trade and Development

 SPEAKERS:
 Mr. Philippe M. Costeletos, Partner, Texas Pacific Group, London
 Mr. Chris French, Chairman of Investment Banking, Goldman Sachs    International, London
 Sir Stelios Haji-Ioannou, Chairman, easyGroup (Cass Graduate 1987) 
 Mr. Nicholas Tsakos, President, Tsakos Energy Navigation Ltd. (Cass    Graduate 1985)
 PANELLIST:
 Dr. Peter Cornelius, Chief Economist, AlpInvest Partners, Amsterdam

*ENERGY AND SHIPPING*
 CHAIRMAN:
 Mr. George Procopiou, President, Dynagas Ltd.

 SETTING THE SCENE:
 Dr. Daniel Jessel, Chairman, Maritime Strategies International Ltd., London
 SPEAKERS:
 Professor Costas Th. Grammenos, Pro Vice-Chancellor, City University .  Mr. Thomas Intrator, President, Cargill Ocean Transportation, Geneva
 Mr. Ole Slorer, Managing Director, Morgan Stanley, New York 
   (Cass Graduate 1988)
 Professor Michael Tamvakis, Associate Dean  Undergraduate School, Cass    Business School, City University (Cass Graduate 1988)

 PANELLIST:
 Mr. Nicholas Tsakos, President, Tsakos Energy Navigation (Cass    Graduate 1985)
 International Centre for Shipping, Trade and Finance
 SPEAKERS:
 Professor David Rhind, Vice-Chancellor. City University
 Professor Peter Davies, Centre for Port and Maritime History, University of   Liverpool;  and founder President of the International Maritime    Economic History Association, U.K.

----------


## gvaggelas

Τριήμερο Συνέδριο στη Xίο με θέμα: «Περιβάλλον και Θαλάσσιες Mεταφορές, σε Aναζήτηση μιας Bιώσιμης Προσέγγισης - Σχεδιασμός και Yλοποίηση Παρεμβάσεων για τις Θαλάσσιες μεταφορές και την Προστασία του περιβάλλοντος στην Eυρωπαϊκή Ένωση, τη Mεσόγειο και τη Nοτιο - Aνατολική Eυρώπη» διοργανώνεται από τις 19 έως 22 Απριλίου.
Διοργανωτές πλήθος φορέων και συγκεκριμένα:
- Eυρωπαϊκό Kέντρο Περιβαλλοντικής Έρευνας και Kατάρτισης (E.KE.Π.E.K.) του Παντείου Πανεπιστημίου,
- Παν/μιο του Aιγαίου (Tμήμα Nαυτιλίας και Eπιχειρηματικών Yπηρεσιών), 
- Παν/μίο του Πειραιά (Tμήμα Nαυτιλιακών Σπουδών), 
- Δημοκρίτειο Παν/μίο Θράκης (Tμήμα Nομικής Tομέας Διεθνών - Σπουδών), 
- Σύμφωνο Σταθερότητας για τη Nοτιοανατολική Eυρώπη μέσω του Γραφείου της Θεσσαλονίκης, 
- Iνστιτούτο του Aιγαίου για το Δίκαιο της θάλασσας και το Nαυτικό Δίκαιο, 
- Eλληνικό Kέντρο Eυρωπαϊκών Mελετών, 
- Eλληνική Eταιρεία Διεθνούς Δικαίου και Διεθνών Σχέσεων και 
- Interdisciplinary Environmental Synergie.

Oι 60 εισηγήσεις που θα παρουσιαστούν στις δώδεκα θεματικές ενότητες του Συνεδρίου αποσκοπούν στη σφαιρική αποτύπωση του προβληματισμού και την πλέον σύγχρονη διεπιστημονική αντίληψη γύρω από τη σχέση περιβάλλοντος και θαλασσίων μεταφορών, με ειδικότερες αναφορές στη διεθνή ρυθμιστική προσέγγιση σε σχέση με τη γεωπολιτική, το δίκαιο της θάλασσας, τη ναυτιλία και τη θαλάσσια ρύπανση, τα ζητήματα ασφάλειας διαχείρισης και προστασίας του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος και την περιβαλλοντική διάσταση στην ευρωπαϊκή πολιτική των μεταφορών. 
Yπάρχουν εξειδικευμένες συνεδρίες για τα ζητήματα της σχέσης της κοινωνίας των πολιτών, της εκπαίδευσης και της διαχείρισης θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος, ενώ εξετάζονται και ιδιαίτερα ζητήματα που αφορούν στη ναυτιλία, όπως οι λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις και τα προβλήματά τους, τα ειδικότερα περιβαλλοντικά προβλήματα, την ανάπτυξη συνδυασμένων μεταφορών στα πλαίσια της Eυρωπαϊκής Ένωσης της Mεσογείου και της N.A. Eυρώπης. 
_Στόχος του συνεδρίου είναι επίσης και η ανάδειξη της ιδιαίτερης σημασίας της προστασίας του θαλασσίου περιβάλλοντος του Aιγαίου μετά την υιοθέτηση της κατασκευής του Aγωγού Mπουργκάς - Aλεξανδρούπολη, καθώς και η πρώτη αποτίμηση των επιπτώσεων στο θαλάσσιο περιβάλλον της Σαντορίνης από την βύθιση του πλοίου SEA DIAMOND_.
Aκαδημαϊκοί, καθηγητές, ερευνητές καθώς και επιστήμονες τόσο της θεωρητικής όσο και της θετικής κατεύθυνσης, εκπρόσωποι Yπουργείων, Mη κυβερνητικών Oργανώσεων, Mέσων Mαζικής Eνημέρωσης, εκπρόσωποι Oργανισμών Tοπικής Aυτοδιοίκησης και άλλοι σύνεδροι θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να διατυπώσουν τις θέσεις τους και να ανταλλάξουν απόψεις σε ό,τι αφορά στη μέχρι σήμερα πολιτική, οικονομική και θεσμική διαδρομή των τριών πυλώνων της αειφορίας (περιβάλλον - οικονομική ανάπτυξη - κοινωνική ανάπτυξη) σε σχέση με τις θαλάσσιες μεταφορές.
Tο Συνέδριο έχει τεθεί υπό την αιγίδα του Γραφείου του Eυρωπαϊκού Kοινοβουλίου στην Eλλάδα, του Yπουργείου Eξωτερικών, του Yπουργείου Eμπορικής Nαυτιλίας, του Yπουργείου Aιγαίου και Nησιωτικής Περιοχής και στηρίζεται σε επίπεδο συνδιοργάνωσης και από την Iερά Mητρόπολη Xίου, Ψαρών και Oινουσσών, την Eπαγγελματική Kατάρτιση A.E., το Eλληνικό Kέντρο Θαλασσίων Eρευνών, τη Nομαρχία Xίου, το Δήμο Xίου, το Δικηγορικό Σύλλογο Xίου, το Kέντρο Eυρωπαϊκών Mελετών και Σπουδών «Iωάννης Kαποδίστριας», τον Όμιλο UNESCO Aττικής - Aθήνα. 
Τα πρακτικά του Συνεδρίου θα εκδοθούν σύντομα σε ειδικό τόμο.

----------


## gvaggelas

BUNKER SUMMIT – GREECE 2007Athenaeum InterContinental Athens, 8-11 MayAnnouncing a unique four-day event offered by Bunkerspot and Bunkerworld ~
supported by IBIA, INTERTANKO, WISTA Hellas and BCA.
SIGN UP TODAY AT THE SPECIAL ACADEMIC RATE & SAVE €500!!! 
PRACTICAL, TECHNICAL & LEGAL ISSUES OF BUNKERING (8 May)
This one-day advanced-level bunkering course delivers the highest grade training at a very affordable rate. The programme focuses on bunker delivery procedures, ship operations and legal matters, with a practical and ‘hands-on’ approach that encourages delegate participation and the sharing of individual experiences. The course is led by Chris Fisher, Managing Director of Bunker Claims International, co-author of the
400-page international best-selling book, Bunkers – An Analysis of the Practical, Technical and Legal Issues. Each registered course delegate will receive a special €100 discount off the cover price of Bunkers 
(RRP = €175).

EMISSIONS FROM SHIPS: DEALING WITH A NEW ENVIRONMENT (8 May)
This high-level management workshop focuses on emissions from ships and the impact that environmental legislation is having on shipping and bunkering operations. It examines marine emissions from both a buyer’s and a supplier’s perspective and looks closely at the legislation that has already been introduced, and that which is about to be introduced. California, Japan, the North Sea and Baltic and – importantly – the Mediterranean Sea – are all studied in depth. The workshop looks hard at bunker and fuel oil supply and demand, and at prices and sulphur premiums
– where they are now and where they may be once the next layer of legislation kicks in. It will examine the choices facing ship operators and bunker suppliers and will look closely at controlling emissions, through scrubbing, emissions trading and other options. This workshop is led by leading environmental expert and independent consultant Robin Meech, Managing Director of Marine & Energy Consulting Ltd, with significant contributions from experts and industry bodies, including the International Bunker Industry Association.
THE BUNKER ARBITRATION EXPERIENCE (9 May)
This is a sophisticated one-day showpiece event highlighting key bunkering and legal issues, comprising technical papers and a ‘live’ bunker arbitration, using real situations, local attorneys and qualified arbitrators. This specially-created event is designed to inspire serious debate and discussion on the wide variety of issues – technical, operational, practical, commercial and legal – that characterise everyday bunker disputes. Petrospot will have prepared the case for the arbitration but the outcome of the award will be entirely in the hands of the arbitration panel on the day. The Bunker Arbitration Experience has already been performed to great acclaim in New York, Panama and Hamburg and provides a first class training opportunity for all – from director-level delegates, to relative beginners.

*BUNKERWORLD FORUM: Mediterranean and Black Sea* _(10-11 May)__
_This forum aims to provide insight and debate on key issues: price volatility, fuel oil and crude trends, refining patterns, lubricants, fuel testing, risk management and environmental issues. For further information please visit: www.bunkerspot.com/events/athens 
To register for the Summit Training Programme please use the attached registration form
or contact Luke Hallam Evans or Robyn Camilleri
Email: events@petrospot.com , Tel: +44 1295 814455, Fax: +44 1295 814466
 

PRE-SUMMIT WORKSHOPSI wish to attend one of the Pre-Summit Workshops on Tuesday 8 May (please tick one box)
ONE PRACTICAL, TECHNICAL & LEGAL ASPECTS OF BUNKERING[ ] ACADEMIC rate: €95 (standard rate €595)
[ ] And please invoice me for my copy of Bunkers – An Analysis of the Practical,
Technical & Legal Issues at the reduced rate of €75 plus P&P @€*15* _(_standard rate €175)
TWO EMISSIONS FROM SHIPS: DEALING WITH A NEW ENVIRONMENT[ ] ACADEMIC rate: €95 (standard rate €595)
THE PETROSPOT BUNKER ARBITRATION EXPERIENCEI wish to attend The Petrospot Bunker Arbitration Experience on Wednesday 9 May
[ ] ACADEMIC rate: €95 (standard rate €595)
[ ] And please invoice me for my copy of Bunkers – An Analysis of the Practical,
Technical & Legal Issues at the reduced rate of €75 plus P&P @€*15* _(_standard rate €175)

----------


## gvaggelas

The *Hellenic Management Centre* is offering a Certificate in Marine Operations training seminar to provide ship operators and others working in the shipping business, either as employees of ship management companies or as bridge watch officers, with a wider and more detailed knowledge of the business of managing ships. The evening course is divided into six parts: Ships and trades; Chartering; The business; Ports and cargoes; Port agency and documentation; and Ship management and operations. Lectures will be led by Captain Malcolm Mackenzie and Brian Benjamin and will take place at 19:00 – 21:00 *May 8*, *9*, *10*, *14*, *16* and *17* in the HMC premises: 49 Iroon Politechniou Avenue 185 35 Piraeus. Cost of the Seminar: E400. Further information: Tel: 210 4125945, Fax: 210
4125947, E-mail: helmc@otenet.gr, Website: www.helmc.com

----------


## Michael

ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ 
ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ JEAN MONNET 

*Υπεύθυνος: Γ. Δ. Δημόπουλος:* 
*Καθηγητής Ευρωπαϊκής Έδρας Jean Monnet* 

*ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ* 

ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΗ ΕΝΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ 
ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ 
κάθε Τετάρτη από 25 Απριλίου 2007
Αμφιθέατρο Δεριγνύ, Ώρα 19.00 – 21.00 

Κόστος συμμετοχής: Δωρεάν!
Σε όσους παρακολουθήσουν έναν ορισμένο ελάχιστο αριθμό από το σύνολο των διαλέξεων θα δωθεί και πιστοποιητικό παρακολούθησης.
Στο τέλος της κάθε διάλεξης θα επακολουθεί συζήτηση.
Οι διαλέξεις γίνονται από έγκριτους ομιλητές από τον ακαδημαικό και επαγγελματικό χώρο*.* Η πρώτη διάλεξη είχε θέμα:
_«Διεθνείς Αγορές Κεφαλαίου και Εξελίξεις_ _της Συναλλαγματικής Ισοτιμίας του Ευρώ»_ 
_και το θέμα αναπτύχθηκε από τον κ. Δημήτρη Α. Γεωργούτσο Αναπληρωτή Καθηγητή Χρηματοοικονομικής Οικονομικού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών_

----------


## gvaggelas

*Intertanko* and International Bunker Industry Association (*IBIA*) will join to present their respective views on tackling emissions from ships at a one-day workshop: ‘Emissions from Ships: Dealing with a New Environment’ in Athens *May 8*. The workshop will focus on new and future emissions legislation and the financial, operation and legal impact it will have on bunker buyers and suppliers, particularly in the Mediterranean area. *Dragos Rauta*, technical director of Intertanko and *Ian Adams*, secretary general of IBIA, will take part in the event, led by independent consultant, *Robin Meech*, md, Marine & Energy Consulting Ltd. *Andy Osborne*, of Krystallon, manufacturer of commercial exhaust gas scrubbers will also make an input. For more information: http://
c.cminteractive.com/mViCHWVU=189271   Or contact: Petrospot Ltd, E-mail: events@petrospot.com

----------


## gvaggelas

*Danaos Management Consultants SA*, will hold its biannual user meeting *June 5-8*. The event will commence June 5 at the Yacht Club of Greece, and move to Danaos offices, 14 Akti Kondyli, Piraeus, June 6-8. The biannual meeting is the forum where Danaos presents new product developments and users express their views and requirements for new features and required functionality.
Further informnation: Danaos Management Consultants SA Tel: 210 4196 600, E-mail: contact@danaos.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

The 4th Lloyd's Shipping Economist, *Greek Ship Finance* Conference 2007 will be held at the Athenaeum InterContinental, Athens, *May 24 - 25*. With contributions from a number of Greek shipowners, the forum will discuss and debate global economic trends; implications of growth in
the Indian and Chinese markets; has Greek shipping made a decisive move towards becoming a predominately public industry; does the growth of the Chinese fleet represent a threat or an opportunity; and the capital markets. A Shipping Business Risk Management Workshop will be
held *May 23*. Further information: www.shipfinanceevents.com/Im1877b

----------


## gvaggelas

Grasping the keys of quality' is the general title of the 17th annual conference, *International
Ship Management 2007* to be held in Athens *June 19 - 20*, at the Athenaeum InterContinental
Hotel. Chaired by *Alexander Papachristides-Bove*, president Seatramp Tankers Inc, the event will
look for answers to questions like: Environmental management and the new demands facing
shipping; Guarding against US environmental prosecutions; Are Key Performance Indicators a truer
measure of quality; Operational and management challenges faced in running LNG ships, ice class
tankers, passenger ships and large container ships; Is IT a friend or foe for the ship manager; and
Being ready for tomorrow's rules and risks. On *June 18* a Legal Risk Management Workshop will be
held. Further information: www.lloydslistevents.com/im1896

----------


## gvaggelas

A crew management seminar will be run over four days by the *Hellenic Management Centre*. To
be held over two-hour sessions on *May 21*, *23*, *24*, *30* in the premises of the HMC, the goal of the
seminar, led by Capt *I. Filippatos*, is to familiarise the participants with the fundamental knowledge
of crew management. Costing E300, on the completion of the seminar candidates will receive a
certificate of attendance. Further information: Hellenic Management Centre, 49 Iroon Politechniou
Avenue, 185 35, Piraeus, Tel: 210 4125945, Fax: 210 4125947, E-mail: helmc@otenet.gr , Website:
www.helmc.com

----------


## gvaggelas

Το ECO-Q συνεχίζοντας την παράδοση των εξαιρετικά επιτυχημένων συνεδρίων με αντικείμενο την ποιότητα διοργανώνει για _τρίτη συνεχόμενη χρονιά στο χώρο της Ναυτιλίας_ το Συνέδριο  *1**st**INTERNATIONAL**MANAGEMENT**SHIPPING**FORUM** 2007*στοξενοδοχείο *Piraeus**Τ**heoxenia**Hotel*(Καραολή & Δημητρίου 23, Πειραιάς) στις 10 και 11 Μαΐου

Πρόκειται για ένα από τα σημαντικότερα συνέδρια στο χώρο της Ναυτιλίας, με κύριους θεματικούς άξονες που παρουσιάζονται στο παρακάτω πρόγραμμα, το οποίο διεξάγεται στην χώρα μας και έχει διεθνή ακτινοβολία.
Στις εργασίες του συνεδρίου συμμετέχουν:
n       Στελέχη του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας
n       Ανώτερα και Ανώτατα Στελέχη Τραπεζικών Οργανισμών
n       Αξιωματικοί Λιμενικού Σώματος 
n       Ανώτερα και Ανώτατα Στελέχη  Ασφαλιστικών Οργανισμών
n       Επιθεωρητές και Στελέχη Νηογνωμόνων
n       Ανώτερα και Ανώτατα Στελέχη Ναυτιλιακών Επιχειρήσεων
n       Πρόεδροι και Γενικοί Διευθυντές Οργανισμών Λιμένων της Ελλάδος και της   
     Κύπρου
n       Επιθεωρητές Εξουσιοδοτημένων Οργανισμών Ασφάλειας
n       Αξιωματικοί Εμπορικού Ναυτικού
n       Υπεύθυνοι Ασφάλειας Πλοίων και Λιμένων
n       Στελέχη Εταιρειών εξειδικευμένου Λογισμικού
n       Εταιρείες Παροχής Υπηρεσιών Ασφάλειας

----------


## Thanassis___

Paidia ta seminaria poy anaferate parapano ginontai sta ellinika?

----------


## Petros

Οταν πηγαινα εγω (τα παλια τα χρονια) προ τετραετιας δηλαδη, ηταν στα Ελληνικα με αναφορα φυσικα σε ολους τους απαραιτητους αγγλικους ορους. Επισης τα κειμενα / υλικο που διανεμονται ειναι ολα στα Αγγλικα.

Λογικο βεβαια ειναι αν υπαρχει καποιος που δεν μιλαει Ελληνικα, να γινει ολο το μαθημα στα Αγγλικα.

----------


## maria_1980_g

> The 4th Lloyd's Shipping Economist, 
> 
> 
> *Greek Ship Finance* Conference 2007 will be held at the Athenaeum InterContinental, Athens, *May 24 - 25*. With contributions from a number of Greek shipowners, the forum will discuss and debate global economic trends; implications of growth in 
> the Indian and Chinese markets; has Greek shipping made a decisive move towards becoming a predominately public industry; does the growth of the Chinese fleet represent a threat or an opportunity; and the capital markets. A Shipping Business Risk Management Workshop will be
> held *May 23*. Further information: www.shipfinanceevents.com/Im1877b


Ενδιαφέρομαι να παρακολουθήσω το Workshop 23/05. Ξέρει κανείς πόσο είναι το κόστος;Ή κάποιο τηλ επικοινωνίας για πληροφορίες; Το μόνο που αναφέρει το www.lloydslistevents.com είναι: 

*Separately Bookable Pre-Conference Workshop: SHIPPING BUSINESS RISK MANAGEMENT*

Afternoon of Wednesday 23rd May 2007
Athenaeum Intercontinental, Athens
The highly volatile/risky business environment that companies in the shipping industry operate in makes it imperative for them to identify the sources of risk that they face, but also to know how to deal with them effectively. 
Implementing risk management strategies in the increasingly sophisticated and competitive environment companies operate in these days, can often make the difference between being able to stay in business or not. Both traditional methods of risk management and more recent derivatives tools, introduced relatively recently in the finance industry, are presented in this workshop. 
*Registration 14.00 | Start 14.30 | End 17.30*

----------


## Morgan

Tel: +44 20 7017 4420
Fax: +44 20 7017 4981
Email: marianna.christodoulou@informa.com

----------


## gvaggelas

The focus will fall on the transformation now taking place in the shipping industry when the
Hellenic Shipbrokers Association (*HSA*) hosts the 3rd international shipbrokers convention as part
of the *Pireas 2007* gathering in Athens *June 14-15*. The convention will take place *June 14* in the
Megaron, the Athens Concert Hall, as a centre point of Pireas 2007,which marks the ninth time the
HSA has hosted a gathering of the world's shipbrokers and their clients. *June 15* a gala dinner will
be held for some 3,500 people in the Olympic sailing venue at Agios Kosmas.

----------


## gvaggelas

The *Hellenic Management Centre*, as the official provider of the Institure of Chartered
Shipbrokers (*ICS*) education in Greece, is holding a bunker management seminar *June 4, 6, 11, 13*.
Contents of the seminar cover bunkers used in shipping today, fuel characteristics, voyage needs,
bunkering ports, the delivery of bunkers and onboard fuel treatment, owners or time charterers
responsibilities, bunkering disputes, the handling of claims and placing the bunkers inquiry. Led by
lecturer Captain *I. Filippatos* the eight-hour seminar cost E300 and on completion candidates
receive a certificate of attendance. Further information: Tel: 210 4125945, Fax: 210 4125947, Email:
helmc@otenet.gr , Website: www.helmc.com

----------


## gvaggelas

Some 45 industry leaders from Greece and abroad have been lined up to make presentations
during *Investments 2007* to be held at the Astir Palace Resort, Vouliagmeni *May 31*. Under the
general theme of 'Where can you get the best from your cash? And what risks must you run?',
shipping will be just one of 10 sectors presented at this investments conference. Further information:
http://www.mareforum.com/mare_forum_...ramme_2007.htm

----------


## gvaggelas

The celebrations marking 25 years of operation of *Helmepa* (Hellenic Marine Environment
Protection Association) planned for the Athens Concert Hall *June 6* in the presence of
representatives of the state, the European Commission (EC) and the Athens diplomatic corps as well
as professionals from the Greek and international maritime community and its members will be
broadcast live on the internet. To be held at Dimitris Mitropoulos hall of the Athens Concert Hall,
the event marks the occasion when, under the motto 'To Save the Seas', and led by shipowner, the
late *George P Livanos*, Greek seafarers and shipowners voluntarily created the unique collective
effort for the prevention of marine pollution from ships with man himself and the Greek "filotimo"
as weapons. The online address: *www.helmepa.gr* , along with a live translation in English will
begin at 19.00 (GMT +3 Eastern Europe daylight/summer time) and will give member seafarers,
*Mepa* sister organisations and anyone else unable to attend the event to have the opportunity to
watch it and share the festive atmosphere.

----------


## gvaggelas

The Greek Section of The Society of Naval Architects and Marine Engineers (*SNAME*) will hold
the eighth and final technical meeting for the 2006-2007 season on *May 24* when *Henk van den
Boom*, Manager Trials & Monitoring, MARIN, Wageningen, The Netherlands will make a
presentation titled 'Industry Standard for Speed – Power Trials'. The paper will focus on the analysis
of shipbuilders' speed trials utilising corrections to allow for deviations between the conditions during
the trial and the conditions defined in the contract. The event begins at 19:00hrs in the auditorium of
Kristen Navigation Inc, 354 Syngrou Avenue, Kallithea, Athens. After the meeting, a reception will
be held. Participation: E5 for members and students and E10 for non-members, paid at the entrance.
Further information: Tel: 210 4528 200, Fax: 210-4526 260, E-mail: sname@elkco.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

The biennial marine insurance and claims seminar co-hosted by the Standard P&I Club and Richards Hogg Lindley (Hellas) Ltd will be held June 19 / 20 at the Yacht Club of Greece, Kastella, Piraeus. The topics to be dealt with will include: ✦Particular Average ✦Securities ✦Constructive Total Loss ✦Dock damage ✦Wreck removal ✦Loss of Hire ✦Pollution in relation to General Average ✦Collision Clause. The cost, inclusive of luncheon, refreshments and course materials is $ 385 per person. Further information and reservations: Jenny Antonatou or Elli Derventzi, Tel: 210 4291 300.

----------


## Michael

> ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
> 
> 
> ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ JEAN MONNET
> *Υπεύθυνος: Γ. Δ. Δημόπουλος:*
> *Καθηγητής Ευρωπαϊκής Έδρας Jean Monnet* 
> *ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ* 
> ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΗ ΕΝΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ 
> ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ
> ...


Ο κύκλος των σεμιναριακών διαλέξεων συνεχίζεται. Την επόμενη Τετάρτη (30/5/07) το αντικείμενο της διάλεξης και της συζήτησης που θα ακολουθήσει θα αφορά της αγορές κεφαλαίου και θα περιλαμβάνει και το κρίσιμο θέμα των ημερών σχετικά με τα δομήμενα ομόλογα.

----------


## gvaggelas

The *Hellenic Management Centre* is holding a Laytime Calculation seminar *June 11*, *13*, *18*, *20*during which all aspects of laytime and demurrage are to be covered. To be given by *Brian**Benjamin*, the seminar will deal with Interruptions and end of laytime; Demurrage interruptions andend of demurrage; Damages for detention; Commercial considerations; and Disputes negotiating.Also on *June 11*, *13*, *18*, *20* the centre is running a seminar on Salvage Issues, being given by *M**Adamopoulou*. This seminar aims to provide participants with a fundamental knowledge of a salvageagreement, general average, LOF arbitration and jurisdiction of the Admiralty Court. Cost:E300 for each. Further information: Hellenic Management Centre, 49 Iroon Politechniou, 185 35Piraeus
Tel: 210 4125.945, Fax: 210 4125.947 E-mail: helmc@otenet.gr, Website: www.helmc.com

----------


## Michael

> _ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ_
> _ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ JEAN MONNET_
> _Υπεύθυνος: Γ. Δ. Δημόπουλος:_
> _Καθηγητής Ευρωπαϊκής Έδρας Jean Monnet_
> _ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ_
> _ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΗ ΕΝΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ_ 
> _ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ_
> _κάθε Τετάρτη από 25 Απριλίου 2007_
> _Αμφιθέατρο Δεριγνύ, Ώρα 19.00 – 21.00_ 
> ...


Στις 30/5/07 το αντικείμενο της διάλεξης περιελάμβανε το κρίσιμο θέμα των ημερών σχετικά με τα δομήμενα ομόλογα. Το θέμα αναπτύχθηκε αναλυτικά και κατανοητά από τον Καθηγητη χρηματοοικονομικής μηχανικής κ. Ρεφενέ.

----------


## gvaggelas

The 9th Annual *Marine Money* Greek Ship Finance Forum will be held *October 18* at the
Athens Ledra Marriott. Topics to be discussed will included: ** Is China going to keep us happy for
another year? - Economic Outlook **Are newbuildings the best bet in this 'crazy' market? -
Shipping Outlook **Trends in the debt market **Caution from bankers at the top of the cycle **Has
too much liquidity taken the excitement out of shipping? **Third party management: What can it
add to the party? **What safety measures can players in the shipping industry use to be where we
want to be in 2010? **Capital Markets - Different places, Different structures: MLP, High Yield,
Private Equity - US, Singapore, London **US capital markets panel: How long can the good times
last? Further information: Marine Money Greece, 15 Athinaeon Street, 175 61 Palio Faliro, Greece,
Tel: (+30) 210 9858 809, Fax: (+30) 210 9842 136 E-mail: mia@marine-marketing.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

The Greek section of The Society of Naval Architects and Marine Engineers (*SNAME*), together with
the anchor sponsor *Bank of Ireland Corporate Banking* and government supporter *IMDO* has issued a
call for papers for possible presentation at the 2nd international symposium on 'Ship Operations,
Management and Economics' to be held *September 18-19* at the Eugenides Foundation, Athens. The
symposium will bring together ship operators, technical managers, designers, academics, classification
societies and marine transportation policy-makers to discuss such topics as: Operations, maintenance and
repairs; Market modeling; Cost benefit analysis; Financing and insurance; Risk management;
Environmental management; Safety, security and classification issues; Fleet management; Routing and
scheduling; Manning and human factors; Cargo handling concepts; New operating concepts; Shortsea
shipping; Communications and navigation. Abstracts should be submitted by *September 15, 2007* to:
Assistant Professor, Dimitrios V Lyridis, chairman, Papers Committee, Laboratory of Maritime
Transport, School of Naval Architecture and Marine Engineering, National Technical University of
Athens, 9 Iroon Polytechniou, Zografou 157 73 Greece. E-mail: dsvlr@central.ntua.gr

----------


## Michael

ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ JEAN MONNET
Γ. Δ. Δημόπουλος:Καθηγητής Ευρωπαϊκής Έδρας Jean Monnet





ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΗ ΕΝΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΗ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑΟμιλητής:
Εμμανουήλ Γ. Καβουσανός
Καθηγητής Τμήματος Λογιστικής & Χρηματοοικονομικής
Οικονομικού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών
Θέμα:
*«Χρηματοοικονομικά Παράγωγα Προϊόντα & Ελληνικό Χρηματιστήριο»*
*Τετάρτη, 13 Ιουνίου 2007*
*Αμφιθέατρο Δεριγνύ, Ώρα 19.00 - 21.00*(O καθηγητής κ. Καβουσανός πρόσφατα έχει συγγράψει μαζί με τον κ. Bισβίκη και το σχετικό βιβλίο με τίτλο DerivativesAndRiskManagementInShipping)

----------


## gvaggelas

Σ Ε Μ Ι Ν Α Ρ Ι Ο  Ν Α Υ Τ Ι Λ Ι Α Κ Η Σ 
Ε Π Ι Χ Ε Ι Ρ Η Μ Α Τ Ι Κ Ο Τ Η Τ Α Σ
_▌ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΕΣ ΔΙΕΞΑΓΩΓΗΣ:_ 25 – 29 Ιουνίου 2007.
_▌ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟΥ:_Δεκαπέντε ώρες, από Δευτέρα μέχρι και Παρασκευή, 17.00 – 20.00_▌ ΧΩΡΟΣ ΔΙΕΞΑΓΩΓΗΣ:_ Βιβλιοθήκη ιδρύματος Λασκαρίδη,
Πραξιτέλους 169 και Μπουμπουλίνας, Πειραιάς 18535, τηλ.: 210 4297 540
_▌ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΝΤΩΝ ΑΝΑ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ:_ 15
_▌ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟΥ:_ €500
(ΠΕΡΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΗΣ
ΣΤΟ INTERNATIONAL SHIP MANAGER TEST ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟΥ)

ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ ΔΙΔΑΣΚΟΝΤΩΝ: _ΑΛΚΗΣ ΚΟΡΡΕΣ_ - Επιχειρηματικότητα και Σχεδιασμός
Σεμιναρίου, _ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ ΣΑΡΛΗΣ_ - Τακτικές Γραμμές, Logistics , _ΑΝΝΑ ΚΑΤΣΟΥΛΑΚΗ__
_- Νομική Κάλυψη, Ναυτασφαλίσεις, _ΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΕΝΘΕΡΟΥΔΑΚΗΣ_ - Ναυλώσεις και Αγο-
ραπωλησίες, _ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ ΚΑΒΟΥΣΑΝΟΣ /HΛΙΑΣ ΒΙΣΒΙΚΗΣ_ – Συμβόλαια Μελλοντικής
Εκπλήρωσης, _ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΑΛΕΞΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ_ - Ναυτιλιακή Χρηματοδότηση.
¶λλοι ειδικοί σύμφωνα με την κρίση του σχεδιαστή του σεμιναρίου.
 

Το σεμινάριο προσφέρει μία εντατική εισαγωγή στα θέματα μείζονος ενδιαφέροντος που απαντά κανείς στην ναυτιλιακή πράξη και ως εκ τούτου η παρακολούθηση όλων των μαθημάτων θεωρείται απολύτως αναγκαία.


Π Ε Ρ Ι Ε Χ Ο Μ Ε Ν Α Τ Ο Υ Σ Ε Μ Ι Ν Α Ρ Ι Ο Υ_► Πως ξεκινά κανείς ναυτιλιακή δραστηριότητα;
► Πως εγκαθίστανται ξένες εταιρείες στην Ελλάδα βάσει του Ν.89
και ποιές είναι οι υποχρεώσεις που απορρέουν από αυτό;
► Έχει υποχρεώσεις ο εκπρόσωπος της εταιρείας;
► Ο διαχωρισμός της πλοιοκτησίας από την διαχείριση.
► Πως λειτουργεί το Ελληνικό σύστημα φορολόγησης πλοίων;
► Αγορά ή ενοικίαση πλοίου;
► Η Νορβηγική Φόρμα αγοραπωλησίας πλοίου, η χρονοναύλωση και η ναύλωση γυμνού
πλοίου. Οι διαφορετικές προσεγγίσεις στην άσκηση ναυτιλιακής δραστηριότας
και ελάχιστες προϋποθέσεις για είσοδο στον χώρο.
► Σχέσεις με τράπεζες, οι ιδιαιτερότητες της δανειακής σύμβασης αγοράς πλοίου, συνέπειες
καθυστερήσεων σε πληρωμές, εναλλακτικές λύσεις που ανοίγονται στους πλοιοκτήτες.
Η επιλογή μεταξύ γκρούπ και χωριστών εταιριών για κάθε πλοίο.
► Ορκωτοί λογιστές και ελεγχόμενες χρήσεις ως προϋπόθεση άντλησης επενδυτικών κεφαλαίων
. Σύνθετα εργαλεία ναυτιλιακής χρηματοδότησης. Προϋποθέσεις για την πρόσβαση απευθείας
στις διεθνείς χρηματαγορές.
► Ναυλώσεις και πελάτες. Υποχρεώσεις πλοιοκτήτου κατά τις διάφορες μορφές ναύλωσης.
Εργολαβικά συμβόλαια μεταφοράς και οι ιδαιτερότητες αυτών. Θέματα που χρήζουν
προσοχής κατά την ναύλωση. Ναυλοσύμφωνο και Φορτωτική.
► Διαχείριση πλοίων. Ελάχιστες ανάγκες επάνδρωσης γραφείου. Ποιές δραστηριότητες είναι
δυνατόν να εκχωρηθούν σε τρίτους. Επαγγελματική διαχείριση πλοίων τρίτων, και ανάθεση
διαχείρισης σε τρίτους.
► Ασφάλιση πλοίων κάτω από τις Institute Time Clauses.
Μορφές ασφάλισης, γενικοί κανόνες ασφάλισης, ιδιαιτερότητες του Αγγλικού νόμου
περί ασφάλισηςπλοίων (Μarine Ιnsurance Act 1906).
Περί Privity. Ρ+Ι κλαμπς, είσοδος, έξοδος και γενικοί κανόνες που τα διέπουν.
Θέματα που χρήζουν προσοχής.
► Το ναυτιλιακό λογισμικό ως μέσο ορθής άσκησης ναυτιλιακής διαχείρισης.
► Ο κεντρικός ρόλος της Ναυτικής Ασφάλειας και της προστασίας του περιβάλλοντος στον ΙΜΟ.
Νηογνώμονες, πρώτα και δεύτερα νηολόγια, παράλληλη νηολόγηση.
Ο ρόλος της σημαίας και κριτήρια επιλογής αυτής.
Port State Control και οι προεκτάσεις αυτού στη λειτουργία του πλοίου.
Εισαγωγή στη λειτουργία του Paris Memorandum και EQUASIS.
Ευρωπαική νομοθεσία και διαγραφόμενες προοπτικές αυτής στον χώρο
των λιμενικών ελέγχων πλοίων.
► Διαχείριση ταμειακών ροών στη ναυτιλιακή επιχείρηση, κατάλληλη χρονική επιλογή
για επένδυση σε πλοία και απο-επένδυση. Στρατηγική διαχείριση του ναυτιλιακού κύκλου,
αποφυγή μοιραίων λαθών.
► Πως μπορούμε να επωφεληθούμε από Συμβόλαια Μελλοντικής Εκπλήρωσης στη ναυτιλία.
Ηedging και σημεία που χρήζουν προσοχής.
Σ Υ Ν Ε Ν Τ Ε Υ Ξ Η* Το σεμινάριο δεν προδιαγράφει τυπικά προσόντα αυτών που θα το παρακολουθήσουν μεν, αλλά προορίζεται για άτομα που έχουν γενικές
γνώσεις περί ναυτιλίας και έχουν γνώσεις της Αγγλικής γλώσσας.
Προς αποφυγή απογοητεύσεων στο τέλος του σεμιναρίου κατά την διενέργεια του International Ship Manager Test οι υποψήφιοι θα περάσουν από μια απλή και φιλική συνέντευξη που θα τους βοηθήσει να διαπιστώσουν
αν το σεμινάριο είναι κατάλληλο για αυτούς.  Για όσους χρειάζονται
κάποια περαιτέρω προετοιμασία θα υπάρξει ένα πρόγραμμα που θα τους διευκολύνει στην παρακολούθηση του σεμιναρίου σε επόμενη διοργάνωση.

Ε Π Ι Κ Ο Ι Ν Ω Ν Ι Α :Κα Σκαρπαθιώτου
τηλ.: +30 6947 567 115

_

----------


## Morgan

mhn me ksexaseis...(pali). eimai mesa

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και μένα με ενδιαφέρει το θέμα. Είμαι μέσα.

----------


## Petros

11 λειπουν.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Επειδή μένουν μόνο δύο Σαββατοκύριακα στον Ιούνιο, το εψής ...ένα 23-24/6 μια και το επόμενο είναι 30/6-1/7 που ξεκινάνε πολλές άδειες, δεν βλέπω αρκετό χρόνο για να "παίξει" και να ενημερωθούν όσοι ενδιαφέρονται και θα έχουμε "θα ήθελα να έρθω αλλά το είδα αργά και είχα κανονίσει να φύγω" κ.λπ.. Μάλλον προς Σεπτέμβρη το βλέπω.
Αλλά μέσα στο καλοκαίρι θα πρέπει να δηλώσουν όσοι τους ενδιαφέρει για να έχουμε συμμετοχές και να ορίσουμε ημερομηνίες που θα εξασφαλίζουν τη συμμετοχή των περισσότερών κ.λπ.

----------


## nala

ΜΜΜΜ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ. ΘΕΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΕΤΑΣΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ..... ΠΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ...

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΟΒΕΡΑ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΥΣΑ ΙΔΕΑ.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

βάλτε και εμένα στην λίστα σας  :Wink:

----------


## gvaggelas

στα υπόψην και εγώ (μόνο αν μπορείτε να κανονίσετε τις ημερομηνίες σχετικά νωρίς, μιας και πρέπει να προγραμματίσω το ταξίδι και τις όποιες υποχρεώσεις). ΑΧ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

+1 αν γίνει Ιούνιο ή αρχές Ιουλίου.
Μετά θα φύγω για ταξίδι.

----------


## gvaggelas

ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ 
ΣΧΟΛΗ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗΣ
ΤΜΗΜΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ



*Ανακοίνωση διάλεξης*

Τη *Δευτέρα 2 Ιουλίου 2007 και ώρα 10:00 πμ στην αίθουσα ΙΑ στο κτίριο Κοραή* θα δοθεί διάλεξη με θέμα *"Value of Shipping to the National Economy"* από τον Professor *Peter B. Marlow*, Head of Logistics and Operations Management section, President IAME Cardiff Business School Cardiff University.

----------


## Asterias

*Δευτερα 25/6*

*Γενικο Θεμα: Εισαγωγη στην Επιχειρηματικοτητα στην Ναυτιλια και Εισαγωγη στα Συμβολαια Μελλοντικης Εκπληρωσης.*


*5 – 6μμ ΚΟΡΡΕΣ – ΣΑΡΛΗΣ*
Σκοπος του σεμιναριου και στοχοι στους οποιους αποσκοπει .Στοχοι:· Αποκτηση γενικης εποψης επι του επαγγελματος
· Ελαχιστες απαιτησεις μεσων και γνωσεων
· Επιδιωξη: Επιβιωσιμοτητα κατω απο ολες τις συνθηκες.
· Εναρξη δραστηριοτητας/ Επιλογη δρασεων εντος/εκτος.


3. Ανταγωνιστικα περιβαλλοντα, ευχερεια εισοδου σε συγκεκριμενες ναυλαγορες, πως αντιμετωπιζονται ζητηματα μειωμενης εξειδικευσης.


Τροποι ασκησης εφοπλιστικης δραστηριοτητας εντος και εκτος Ελλαδος.Επιλογη σημαιας και συνεπειες στην επανδρωση πλοιων.Ναυτοσυνη και επιχειρηματικοτητα! Εννοιες συμπληρωματικες αλλα οχι ταυτοσημες.
*6 – 7μμ ΚΑΒΟΥΣΑΝΟΣ – ΒΙΣΒΙΚΗΣ* : Εισαγωγη στις Αγορες Συμβολαιων Μελλοντικης Εκπληρωσης

*7 – 8μμ ΚΑΒΟΥΣΑΝΟΣ – ΒΙΣΒΙΚΗΣ* : Εφαρμογες των ανωτερω συμβολαιων στην ναυτιλιακη πρακτικη.


*Τριτη 26/6*



Γενικο Θεμα: Νομικο Πλαισιο / Ναυτικη Ασφαλιση – Ναυτιλιακο Λογισμικο


*5 – 6μμ ΚΑΤΣΟΥΛΑΚΗ - ΣΑΡΛΗΣ*

Το γενικο κανονιστικο πλαισιο της ναυτιλιας. ΙΜΟ, ILO, διεθνεις συμβασεις, εθνικο δικαιο, κοινοτικο δικαιο.Ο ρολος της σημαιας σε θεματα ασφαλειας και εφαρμοστεου δικαιου.Ιδρυση και Εγκατασταση Διαχειριστριας Εταιρειας.Η ουσιωδης διακριση μεταξυ πλοιοκτητριας και διαχειριστριας .Ναυτικη ασφαλιση. Ολικη και μερικη απωλεια. Πραγματικη και τεκμαιρομενη ολικη απωλεια. Εγκαταλειψη πλοιου στους ασφαλιστες και συνεπειες αυτης.Ρ+Ι Κλαμπς, κανονες και τροποι εισοδου και εξοδου απο Κλαμπ. Ασφαλιζομενοι κινδυνοι και η διαχειριση του Κλαμπ. Ασφαλιση, αντασφαλιση και τροποι καταμερισμου ευθυνης μεσω του International Group of P+I Clubs.
*6 – 7μμ ΚΑΤΣΟΥΛΑΚΗ* - *ΣΑΡΛΗΣ*

Ναυλωτες, Φορτωτες, Παραληπτες. Οι Κανονες Hague Visby.και Κανονες του Αμβουργου.Φορτωτικες και συναφη θεματα. Letter of Indemnity και θεση του πλοιοκτητου σε περιπτωση προβληματος. Ουσιωδη σημεια της Marine Insurance Act. Διαβεβαιωσεις, Παραστασεις, Οροι ασφαλιστικου συμβολαιου.Περι θαλασσιας ρυπανσης και αποζημιωσης. Οι διακριτοι μηχανισμοι αποζημιωσης θιγεντων μεταξυ δεξαμενοπλοιων και λοιπων τυπων πλοιων.Περι περιορισμου ευθυνης πλοιοκτητου. Ποτε δικαιουται περιορισμο αυτης. Περιπτωσεις απωλειας του δικαιωματος σε περιορισμο ευθυνης. Περιπτωσεις απωλειας ασφαλιστικης καλυψης.Γενικη Αβαρια. Διακριση μεταξυ αυτης και ναυτικης ασφαλισης.Ναυτικες Απαιτησεις/Κατασχεση πλοιου/ ΠλειστηριασμοςΔιακαστικη επιλυση ναυτικων διαφορων. Εφαρμοζομενο Δικαιο και αρμοδιοτητα τοπικων δικαστηριων.Εξωδικαστικη διευθετηση ναυτικων διαφορων.

*7 – 8μμ ΛΥΡΑΣ - ΜΠΑΚΑΣ*


· Περι ναυτιλιακου λογισμικου 

· Ο ρολος των προγραμματων _Task__Assistant_ στην εξασφαλιση ποιοτητας στη διαχειριση πλοιων και γραφειου.



*Τεταρτη 27/6*



*Γενικο Θεμα: Μορφες Ναυτιλιακης Χρηματοδοτησης*


*5 – 6μμ ΑΛΕΞΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ – ΚΟΡΡΕΣ*


Επενδυση σε πλοιο. Νεοκατασκευη η μεταχειρισμενο.Αγορα με δανειο. Loan Agreement, Equity, Guarantees, Spread,Additional Securities και συνεπειες. Shipbuilding Agreement, Letter of Credit, Refund Guarantee.

*6 – 7μμ ΑΛΕΞΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ - ΚΟΡΡΕΣ*

Η σημασια του timing στην επενδυση. Κερδη και ζημιες απο ακαιρες επενδυσεις. Πρακτικοι κανονες για επιτυχη εκβαση στο asset play. Η σημασια της ταχυτητας στη ληψη αποφασεων.Ενοικιαση πλοιου και οι δυο κυριες μορφες αυτης. Ο ρολος της σημαιας σε περιπτωση ενοικιασης γυμνου πλοιου. Σημαιες και εφαρμοζομενο δικαιο. Leasing και Sale and Leaseback.


*7 – 8μμΑΣΤΕΡΗΣ - ΚΟΡΡΕΣ*


Πρακτικες και Τασεις στη Χρηματοδοτηση της Ελληνικης ΝαυτιλιαςΕξελιξη της Χρηματοδοτησης. Μεγεθη, ΠορτφολιοςΤι ζητουν οι Τραπεζες/Τι ζητουν οι ΠλοιοκτητεςΚαινοτομες μορφες Χρηματοδοτησης

Πεμπτη 28/6

*Γενικο Θεμα: Ναυλωσεις Πλοιων και Ελεγκτικοι Μηχανισμοι της Ναυτιλιας*


*5 – 6μμ ΠΕΝΘΕΡΟΥΔΑΚΗΣ - ΚΟΡΡΕΣ*

Διαπραγματευση κυριων ορων μεταφορας /Λιμανια/ Τυποι ναυλωσης για καθαρες σχεσεις.Στανταρ τυποι ναυλοσυμφωνου/ BIMCO/ Body and Rider Tramp and Liner Απλο ταξειδι GENCONLaydays/Cancelling/ Commencement of Laytime, Demurrage, StrikeΣυνηθη προβληματα κατα την φορτωση/ Clean Bills of LadingAλλαγη φορτωτικων – Περιπτωσεις που χρηζουν προσοχης



*6 – 7μμ ΠΕΝΘΕΡΟΥΔΑΚΗΣ** – KO**ΡΡΕΣ*
Ο ρολος του Ρ+Ι κλαμπ στο φορτιο.Χρονοναυλωση/ Περιπτωσεις Off HireΔικαιωμα αποσυρσης πλοιου απο Χρονοναυλωση και εξασφαλιση Ναυλωτου.Contracts of Affreightment O θεσμος του Port State Control και γιατι δημιουργηθηκε. Το καθεστως των λιμενικων ελεγχων και η σημασια τους στην ΕΕ και στον υπολοιπο κοσμο. Υπολογισμος του συντελεστη στοχευσης. Αποκλεισμος εμπορικων πλοιων απο τα κοινοτικα λιμανια και τροπος επανορθωσης


*7 – 8μμ ΨΑΡΑΥΤΗΣ - ΚΟΡΡΕΣ*

· Short Sea Shipping και το μελλον των θαλασσιων κοινοτικων μεταφορων σε μια ενιαια αγορα.

· Προκλησεις για νεους πλοιοκτητες

· _Marco Polo_ _και__ Motorways of the Sea_ 
Παρασκευη 29/6



*Συμπερασματα και* *International**Ship**Manager**Test** Συμμετεχοντων*

*5 – 6μμ ΚΟΡΡΕΣ – ΚΑΤΣΟΥΛΑΚΗ*


*Συμπερασματα σεμιναριου κατα θεματικη κατηγορια και διανομη σημειωσεων.* 


*6 – 7μμ* ΤΕΣΤ 

*7 – 8μμ* ΤΕΣΤ και απονομη Βεβαιωσεων Παρακολουθησης 


Κα Σκαρπαθιώτιου

----------


## gvaggelas

The 
*Hellenic Management Centre* is running a seminar intended to provide attendees with a 'Certificate in Marine Operation'. 
The course is suitable for ship operators and others working in the shipping business, either as employees of ship management companies or as bridge watch officers, with a wider and more detailed knowledge of the business of managing ships. It should serve as a preliminary to studying for the professional examinations of the Institute of Chartered Shipbrokers (*ICS*) and for advancement within the shipping industry by providing students with a wider background understanding of the business than they have obtained through either their employment or their private studies. Covering ships and trades, chartering, the shipping business, ports and cargoes, port agency and documentation and shipmanagement and operations, the course is given by Capt *Malcolm Mackenzie* and runs for two hours on the evenings of *July 9*, *10*, *11*, *16*, *17*, *18*. Costing 400, on completion of the seminar candidates receive a certificate of attendance. Further information: Hellenic Management Centre, 49 Iroon Politechniou Avenue, 185 35 Piraeus, Tel: 210 4125 945, Fax: 210 4125 947, E-mail: helmc@otenet.gr

----------


## Morgan

ακριβο - καταλληλο μονο για οσους δεν εχουν προηγουμενη σχεση με το εργο

----------


## nala

File asteria, katarxhn den mas les oute pou ginete oute tipota perissotero gia na katalaboume ti pezete. (an exeis idi grapsei se noritero post, sorry)

Vre giorgo, nomizo oti eise poli epikritikos dixos logo. Apo to ligo pou exoume antalaksei minimata, fenete na exeis poli sigkrotimeni skepsi alla exeis mia diasesi na aksiologis pragmata kai katastaseis entelos dimosiografika. (Ton oro ton xrisimopoio oxi gati eise dimosiografos alla theoro oti teriazei poli outos h allos) Enoo pos oti fenete mpori na eise etsi alla mpori kai na mhn eine. Sinithos oi kriseis ton perissoteron anthropon eine aplousteytikes kai genikeytikes kai diamorfonoun mia ikona gia thn pragmatikothta diastreblotiki gia thn idia thn pragmatikothta. Den theoro oti esto kai enas epixirimatias pou apetixe kapia dedomeni stigmh, tou megethos tou sarli den exei kati perissotero na pei apo kapion pou den ipirkse pote se ayth th thesi. Sigoura kati kserei parapano. Nomizo oti aytou tou idous h kritiki eine h sigouria ths imimathias, kai eine agoni. Den simerizome apopseis pou den tekmiriononte sosta logika kai epistimonika, giati h naytilia eine epistimi, kai proseggizoun ta pragmata ek tou apotelesmatos pou koinonika eine sindedemeno me entiposiasmo.
Sigmoni an imoun toso epikritikos alla pistevo se ayta pou grafo kai dexome ton antilogo

----------


## gvaggelas

έχει αναφερθεί σε προηγούμενο post


Σ Ε Μ Ι Ν Α Ρ Ι Ο Ν Α Υ Τ Ι Λ Ι Α Κ Η Σ 
Ε Π Ι Χ Ε Ι Ρ Η Μ Α Τ Ι Κ Ο Τ Η Τ Α Σ_ 
▌ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΕΣ ΔΙΕΞΑΓΩΓΗΣ:_ 25 – 29 Ιουνίου 2007._▌ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟΥ:
_Δεκαπέντε ώρες, από Δευτέρα μέχρι και Παρασκευή, 17.00 – 20.00_▌ ΧΩΡΟΣ ΔΙΕΞΑΓΩΓΗΣ:_ Βιβλιοθήκη ιδρύματος Λασκαρίδη,
Πραξιτέλους 169 και Μπουμπουλίνας, Πειραιάς 18535, τηλ.: 210 4297 540_▌ ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΝΤΩΝ ΑΝΑ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ: 
_15_ 
▌ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟΥ:_ €500(ΠΕΡΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΗΣ
ΣΤΟ INTERNATIONAL SHIP MANAGER TEST ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟΥ)

----------


## Asterias

_Challenges and Trends in Shipping: Markets, Investments and Policies_ 



*04-06/07/2007 Athens, Greece*



*www.iame2007.org*

----------


## Asterias

_Challenges and Trends in Shipping: Markets, Investments and Policies_ 
*04-06/07/2007 Athens, Greece*
*www.iame2007.org*

*ΔΙΕΘΝΕΣ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΟ INTERNATIONAL ASSOCIATION OF MARITIME ECONOMISTS (IAME) 
*13/6/2007 9:04:01 πμ 


ΔΙΕΘΝΕΣ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΟ INTERNATIONAL ASSOCIATION OF MARITIME ECONOMISTS (IAME)
“CHALLENGES AND TRENDS IN SHIPPING: MARKETS, INVESTMENTS AND POLICIES”
ΑΘΗΝΑ, 4-6 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ 2007

Η Διεθνής Ένωση Ναυτιλιακών Οικονομολόγων (ΙΑΜΕ) δημιουργήθηκε το 1991, με στόχο την ουσιαστική ανταλλαγή γνώσης και εμπειρίας στα οικονομικά θέματα του ευρύτερου κλάδου της ναυτιλίας μεταξύ ακαδημαϊκών, επαγγελματιών και εκπροσώπων θεσμικών φορέων του κλάδου. Το κυριότερο φόρουμ της ένωσης είναι το διεθνές συνέδριό της, το οποίο πραγματοποιείται σε διαφορετική χώρα κάθε χρόνο, υπό την ακαδημαϊκή αιγίδα ενός επιλεγμένου Ακαδημαϊκού Ιδρύματος κάθε φορά. Οι χώρες που είχαν την τιμή να φιλοξενήσουν τα Συνέδρια IAME κατά τη διάρκεια των τελευταίων επτά χρόνων είναι: Ιταλία (2000), Χονγκ Κονγκ (2001), Παναμάς (2002), Κορέα (2003), Τουρκία (2004), Κύπρος (2005), και Αυστραλία (2006). Φέτος, το Διεθνές Συνέδριο έρχεται στην Ελλάδα για πρώτη φορά στην ιστορία της. 

Το ΙΑΜΕ 2007 έχει προσελκύσει 120 Καθηγητές Πανεπιστημίων, καθώς και διακεκριμένα ναυτιλιακά στελέχη από πανεπιστημιακά ιδρύματα που εδρεύουν σε 34 χώρες από όλο τον κόσμο και θα καλύψει, μεταξύ άλλων, θέματα της Ναυτιλιακής Οικονομικής, Χρηματοδότησης, Πολιτικής και Διοίκησης, της Λιμενικής Πολιτικής και της Διαχείρισης Εφοδιαστικής Αλυσίδας (Logistics). Επιπλέον, στο Συνέδριο, έχουν ήδη προσκληθεί ως ομιλητές μέλη της Κυβέρνησης, καθώς και εκπρόσωποι του ναυτιλιακού επιχειρηματικού κόσμου. Ο Υπουργός Οικονομίας & Οικονομικών, κ. Γεώργιος Αλογοσκούφης θα είναι ο βασικός ομιλητής στην έναρξη του Συνεδρίου, η οποία θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Ευγενίδειο ίδρυμα.

Το Συνέδριο τελεί υπό την αιγίδα του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και του Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος και υποστηρίζεται χορηγικά από τις εταιρίες Navios Maritime Holdings Inc. ως Industry Partner, Tsakos Group, Nereus Shipping S.A. και MFS Maritime Financial Services Corporation ως Ασημένιοι Χορηγοί και Diana Shipping Inc. και International registries INC. - The Marshal Islands Registry ως Χάλκινοι Χορηγοί. Επίσης υποστηρίζεται από τους ακόλουθους φορείς και ενώσεις: BIMCO, INTERTANKO, Ένωση Εφοπλιστών Μεσογειακών Πλοίων, Σωματείο Μεσιτών Ναυτιλιακών Συμβάσεων, HELMEPA, The Propeller Club of the United States, Διεθνής Ναυτική Ένωση, WISTA Hellas, Ελληνική Εταιρία Logistics και Ένωση Ναυτιλιακών Οικονομολόγων Ελλάδος. 

Διεθνείς και Εγχώριοι Χορηγοί Επικοινωνίας του Συνεδρίου είναι οι εφημερίδες Lloyd’s List και ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ. Υποστηρικτές επικοινωνίας είναι τα ακόλουθα έντυπα: ΕΛΝΑΒΙ, Lloyd’s Shipping Economist, ΝΑΥΣ, Ναυτικά Χρονικά, Logistics & Management, Economic Outlook, ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ, Shipping International Monthly Review και Lloyd’s List Events. Επίσημος Παροχέας Υπηρεσιών Express Ταχυδρομείου είναι η DHL Express.

Η επιλογή του ALBA Graduate Business School για τον ρόλο του διοργανωτή του ΙΑΜΕ 2007 αποτελεί μεγάλη τιμή. Το ALBA Graduate Business School είναι ένας μη κρατικός, μη κερδοσκοπικός εκπαιδευτικός οργανισμός που παρέχει, μεταξύ άλλων, ένα από τα κορυφαία προγράμματα MBA in Shipping στην Ευρώπη - το μοναδικό μάλιστα σε διεθνές επίπεδο που είναι πιστοποιημένο από τον διεθνή οργανισμό The Association of MBAs (AMBA). Αντικείμενο του προγράμματος είναι η μετάδοση στα σύγχρονα στελέχη του ναυτιλιακού κλάδου, γνώσης που είναι δοκιμασμένη και εφαρμοσμένη σε συνθήκες αγοράς. Σε αυτή τη βάση, το ALBA Graduate Business School αναλαμβάνει με ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον και μεγάλη χαρά την διοργάνωση του ΙΑΜΕ 2007, με την ελπίδα ότι η επιτυχία του θα αποτελέσει σημείο αναφοράς για παρόμοιες μελλοντικές διοργανώσεις.

Για εγγραφές, για το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα, καθώς και για περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με το Συνέδριο IAME 2007 κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος μπορεί να επισκέπτεται την ιστοσελίδα www.iame2007.org ή να επικοινωνεί με την Γραμματέα του Συνεδρίου Κα. Μαρίνα Μανιάτη, τηλ: (+30) 6936-686991, email: iame2007@alba.edu.gr.

----------


## gvaggelas

Classification society *DNV*, as part of its training schedule at the DNV Academy Piraeus for the
2nd tertiary 2007, has announced two courses. The course 'Marine Fuel Oil Quality' will be held *July
19 and 20* and the course 'ISO 14001:2004 Introduction to the Maritime Environmental Management
Systems & Auditing' will be held *July 23 to 25*, both at DNV's premises, Akti Kondyli 26-28. The
first course covers topics on fuels compositions and characteristics, demand and refining, bunkering
practices, stability and compatibility, use of more viscous fuels, selection of grades, sampling, fuel
testing, interpretation of results, fuel contaminations, charter party clause for fuels and fuel additives,
while the objective of the ISO 14001 Introduction to the MEMS course is to offer knowledge on the
structure of an effective EMS based on the ISO1 4001 requirements and how to integrate an EMS
into an existing SMS. Futher information on either course: Vassilia Dimitrakou, Tel: 210 41 00 200,
Fax: 210 42 26 708, E-mail: pirmar@dnv.com.

----------


## gvaggelas

Present realities, future prospects, and the question, Has shipping become a casino?, will be
addressed at the 2nd *Greek Shipping Summit* to be held *November 8* at the Hotel Grande Bretagne,
Athens. The Greek Shipping Summit, co-organised by TradeWinds and Seatrade, is expected to unite
Greek and international shipowners with charterers, bankers and financiers, lawyers and lawmakers,
regulators, port authorities, shipbuilders and representatives of class societies from all major world
maritime centres to discuss discuss the size of the current order book and a possible mismatch
between supply and demand; The likely impact of increasing pressure from inspections bodies like
PSC and the oil majors, and from those dry cargo charterers who are raising the bar to align with
tanker standards; The shortage of officers and how it can be faced; and What is at stake in the
increasingly shrill debate over air emissions, and what are the options for their control? The afternoon
session will be devoted to a parliamentary-style debate on the motion: 'This house believes that
shipping has become a casino' with three speakers from both sides, for and against, presenting on the
motion followed by an invitation for comments and arguments from the floor and then a vote will be
taken. Further information: Visit: www.greekshippingsummit.com or contact: Natassa Vassilaki Tel:
210 9214 205, Fax: 210 9214 675, E-mail: amaroid@otenet.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

A seminar on charter parties and chartering documents will be given at the *Hellenic Management
Centre*, the Greek branch of the Institute of Chartered Shipbrokers (*ICS*), on *July 19*, *23*, *25*, *26*. Led
by *Brian Benjamen*, the seminar will be held each of the four evenings and on completion candidates
receive a certificate of attendance. Cost 300. Further information: Hellenic Management Centre, Tel:
210 4125 945, Fax: 210 4125 947, E-mail: helmc@otenet.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

The 15th in the series of executive seminars on 'Shipping Derivatives and Risk Management' by
the Research Centre of the Athens University of Economics and Business (*AUEB*) will be held
*October 2 / 3*, 2007. With the support of the Hellenic Shortsea Shipowners Association (*HSSA*),
Hellenic Shipbrokers Association (*HSA*), *Wista Hellas* and *derivatives.gr*, the seminar, given by
professor *Manolis G Kavussanos* and assistant professor *Ilias D Visvikis* seeks to educate
participants in the area of traditional risk management and the more recently introduced derivatives
tools. The seminar will be held in the Savoy Hotel, Piraeus, and participants will receive a certificate
of attendance by the Research Centre of the AUEB. Further information: Petros Kalkanis or
Frangkiskos Gialitakis, Tel: 210 8665 371-3, Fax: 210 8676 265, E-mail petros@rc.aueb.gr, Website:
www.rc.aueb.gr/kekopa

----------


## gvaggelas

Another seminar on charter parties and chartering documents will be given at the *Hellenic
Management Centre*, the Greek branch of the Institute of Chartered Shipbrokers (*ICS*). Again led
by *Brian Benjamen* the seminar will be held on each of the four evenings of *September 4*, *6*, *11*,
*13*. The seminar will look at the different charter forms, the cost elements involved in chartering,
various case studies and look behind the c/p. On completion candidates receive a certificate of
attendance. Cost 300. Further information: Hellenic Management Centre, Tel: 210 4125 945, Fax:
210 4125 947, E-mail: helmc@otenet.gr

----------


## stw77

THE "INCOTERMS" AS THOSE WERE PRESENTED BY THE INT'L CHAMBER OF COMMERCE", ON 2000.

======

----------


## Petros

Καλημερα.

Πως και ειναι κλειδωμενο για εκτυπωση? Πρωτη φορα το βλεπω αυτο το κολπο. Παντως ειναι πολυ κατατοπιστικο. Καλως ηρθες και μαλιστα ηρθες δυναμικα.

----------


## stw77

KALHMERA. EILIKRINA EINAI POLY KALO TO SITE/FORUM KAI ITHELA APLA NA PO POS EXO POLLES KAI ARKETES PLHROFORIES APO TON TOMEA THS NAYTILIAS (ERGAZOMAI+SPOYDAZO NAYTILIAKA), OPOTE AKSIZEI NA ANTALASSOUME INFO SXETIKA ME OTIDHPOTE AFORA TO KOMMATI AYTO.

EINAI POLY ORGANOMENO FORUM.
KAIRO EPSAXNA KATI TOSO SPECIALIZED.

RGRDS,
stw77
=========

----------


## gvaggelas

The DNV Academy Piraeus, has announced the day-long course 'Oil Tanker – Hull Inspection' for
September 21 at the DNV premises, Akti Kondyli 26-28, Piraeus. Objective of the course is to offer
knowledge on the enhanced survey programme, corrosion and coating, inspections of critical areas of
structures for single/double skin tankers, verification and documentation of inspection, repairs
including single & double hull tankers, failures/casualties, elements of fatigue, CAS and acceptance
criteria by class. Further information: Vassilia Dimitrakou E-mail: pirmar@dnv.com.

----------


## gvaggelas

> The 9th Annual *Marine Money* Greek Ship Finance Forum will be held *October 18* at the
> 
> Athens Ledra Marriott. Topics to be discussed will included: ** Is China going to keep us happy for
> another year? - Economic Outlook **Are newbuildings the best bet in this 'crazy' market? -
> Shipping Outlook **Trends in the debt market **Caution from bankers at the top of the cycle **Has
> too much liquidity taken the excitement out of shipping? **Third party management: What can it
> add to the party? **What safety measures can players in the shipping industry use to be where we
> want to be in 2010? **Capital Markets - Different places, Different structures: MLP, High Yield,
> Private Equity - US, Singapore, London **US capital markets panel: How long can the good times
> ...


 
Some 27 Greek and foreign shipping industry personalities are set to give their views on ship
finance today at the 9th Annual Marine Money Greek Ship Finance Forum, October 18 at the
Athens Ledra Marriott. The conference is divided into four sessions, which will broadly address:
Selected Top Performing Listed Shipping companies: Strategy and Outlook; Market Outlook; What
safety measures can players in the shipping industry use to be where we want to be in 2010; Capital
Markets; and Is too much liquidity – public and private – making shipping a fool’s game? In
conjunction with the conference on the evening of October 18, Marine Money will celebrate its 20th
Anniversary at a party co-hosted by Capital Maritime & Trading Corp.
The Event Agenda together with the Registration Form and other practical information are available
on the Marine Money website at: http://www.marinemoney.com/forums/GR07/index.htm

----------


## gvaggelas

The future of the traditional Greek shipping company will be discussed during the third annual
forum sponsored by the Greek branch of the *Institute of Charterers Shipbrokers* to be held at the
Eugenides Foundation, Athens *September 25*. Moderated by branch chairman, *Nicolas A Tsavliris*,
the forum will be introduced by *Natalia Margioli Komninou*, md of the Hellenic Management
Centre and ICS Greek branch, and feature presentations by shipbrokers: *George Margaronis*,
*George Banos* and *John Pachoulias*; ship financiers: *Alekos Tourkolias* and *George Xiradakis*;
and shipowners: *Leonidas Demetriades-Eugenides*, *Polys V Haji-Ioannou*, *Panos Laskaridis*,
*Harry Vafias* and *John Xylas*.

----------


## gvaggelas

*DNV Academy Piraeus* announces the newly developed course 'Port State Control' for
*September 26* at the DNV premises, Akti Kondyli 26-28, Piraeus. This course offers knowledge on
the PSC scheme and the way it functions, in addition to the main technical issues which are
frequently reported as deficiencies or causing detentions.
Overlapping the PSC course is DNV's approved course 'Company/Ship Security Officer' also held
at the DNV premises on *September 25 to 27* delivered by *MUSC Hellas*. The aim of this training
programme is to provide a ship operating company manager or a ship's officer with the knowledge
and skills to carry out his/her responsibilities and duties as the designated CSO or SSO in accordance
with the International Ship & Port Facility Code. This includes full understanding, implementation,
evaluation and maintenance of the relevant systems.
Further information on both courses: Vassilia Dimitrakou: Tel: 210 41 00 200, Fax: 210 42 26 708
E-mail: pirmar@dnv.com.

----------


## gvaggelas

Applications now being accepted for the programme of studies to become a member of *The
Institute of Chartered Shipbrokers*. The programme runs from October until April every year.
Classes are scheduled to meet the requrements of professionals and take place in the evening, twice a
week from 19:00 till 21:30, at the Hellenic Management Centre and ICS Greek branch premises in the
centre of Piraeus. The first semester (October till December) introduces candidates to a wide range of
core shipping issues giving a comprehensive overview of the shipping business. During the second
semester (January till April) candidates are asked to choose one of four different specialisations:
Shipbroking & Chartering Practice; Ship Operation & Management; Maritime Economics; and
Maritime Law. ICS membership is achieved by passing the relevant Professional Qualifying
Examinations at the end of the course. Further information: Tel: 210 4125 945, Fax: 210 4125 947, Email:
helmc@otenet.gr, Website: www.helmc.com

----------


## gvaggelas

The research centre of the *Athens University of Economics and Business* with the support of
the Hellenic Shortsea Shipowners Association (*HSSA*), *derivatives.gr*, the Hellenic Shipbrokers
Association (*HSA*) and *Wista Hellas* the 15th series of the executive seminar: Shipping Derivatives
and Risk Management will take place *October 2-3*, 2007 in the Savoy Hotel in Piraeus. Aim of this
programme is to provide high quality education in the areas of derivatives and risk management in
shipping and comes as a response to the increasing calls for education in this area by the shipping
industry. The programme is based on the experience and work of Professor *Manolis G. Kavussanos**
*of Athens University of Economics and Business and Assistant Professor *Ilias D. Visvikis* of ALBA
Graduate Business School. Over 10 years’ pioneering work is embedded in the programme, and a
number of developments in the area have been instituted by the presenters / authors. Registration is
open until *September 28*. Further information: Petros Kalkanis or Fragkiskos Gialitakis Tel: 210
8665 371-3, Fax: 210 8676 265, E-mail: petros@rc.aueb.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

The *Propeller Club of the United States Port of Piraeus* will host the 81st international
conference and convention of the Propeller Club of the United States, at the Eugenides Foundation,
*October 2 to 5*. The Piraeus club, one of the largest in the world, is especially honoured as this is
only the second time in 80 years that the annual event has been held outside the US. With the theme
'Friendships Across the Oceans - The Greek Maritime Tradition' the programme is a strong mix and
will offer attendees, on both a formal and informal level, the opportunity to enrich their knowledge
and understanding of the latest developments in shipping and trade. The event will culminate with a
gala dinner at the Hotel Grande Bretagne where *Imo* secretary general *Efthimios Mitropoulos* will
be the keynote speaker.

----------


## gvaggelas

A carefully designed series of professional shipping seminars designed by *Alkis John Corres**
*for AKMO (Ability and Knowledge Metrication Organisation) is set to commence *October 1*. The
series is interestingly combined with the computer-based tests of professional ability known under
the name of International Ship Manager Test which provide online testing and grading of the takers.
These seminars will be held in the Laskaridis Foundation library in the centre of Piraeus. The seminars last one week each, with the exception of the one designed for CEOs which is two weeks, from
17.00 to 20.00 hrs every evening from Monday to Friday and cost 600 including VAT. Dates and subjects
are: **October 1-5: Shipping Entrepreneurship in Action **October 15-19: Classic and Modern
Financing Tools for Shipping **November 13-16 &19: Shipping Law for Non-Lawyers **December
10-14: From the University to the Freight Markets: A Practical Guide **January21-25, 2008: From
Ship to Shipowning: A Seminar for Ship Officers **February 4-8: Freight Rates, Loans and the Management
of Cost in Shipping **February 18-29: The Shipping CEO’s Seminar **March 3-7: Ship
Management through Software Applications
Further information: seminars@akmo.org

----------


## gvaggelas

In connection in its training schedule for the third quarter, the *DNV Academy Piraeus* announces
the course 'ISM Internal Auditor' for *October 2 to 4*; the course 'Incident Investigation Analysis &
Practical Risk Assessment' for *October 8 to 10* and the course 'OHSAS 18001 Occupational Health
& Safety Management Systems- Foundation' for *October 11 and 12*. The three courses will be held
at DNV's premises, Akti Kondyli 26-28, 185 45 Piraeus.
The first course covers the ISM code, internal auditing requirements, audit procedures, tools and
techniques and, during the three days, experience feedback on ISM Implementation and PSC detentions
will be exchanged. The 'Incident Investigation Analysis & Practical Risk Assessment' course
offers knowledge on the application of an effective incident analysis tool for root cause analysis and on
the identification of the areas where the SMS needs to be improved, while the 'OHSAS 18001 Occupational
Health & Safety Management Systems- Foundation' course's objective is to give a clear picture
of the OHSAS 18001 standard, insight in similarities and differences with other standards, OHSAS
18001 requirements and its benefits. For further detailed information: Vassilia Dimitrakou, Tel: 210
4100 200, Fax: 210 4226 708, E-mail: pirmar@dnv.com

----------


## gvaggelas

Germanischer Lloyd Hellas Academy (*GL*) is to hold the course ‘Bulk Carriers – Technical and
Operational Aspects’ on *October 10* at the Metropolitan Hotel, Athens. The course deals with the
actual regulatory framework for bulk carriers and future amendments which will have direct and
implied consequences on the operation of ships and their construction. Further information: Effie
Vrioni Tel: 210-4291.683, Fax: 210-4290.357, E-mail: b-t-team@gl-group.com

----------


## gvaggelas

The two-day *Digital Ship Athens* conference and exhibition will feature the latest developments in
technology and management systems for shipping. The event will be neatly divided, with day one
devoted to satcom and improving software usability and day two featuring TMSA and meeting the
demands of oil majors for experienced officers, Inmarsat FleetBroadband training and technology. The
event to be held in the Aegli Zappiou, Zappeion Gardens, in Athens *October 23 - 24*, will be free for
shipping company people subject to advance registration. Further information: Diana Leahy, E-mail:
leahy@thedigitalship.com

----------


## gvaggelas

*Takvor Soukissian* senior researcher, Institute of Oceanography, Hellenic Centre for Marine
Research (*HCMR*) will address the upcoming meeting of The Greek Section of the Society of Naval
Architects and Marine Engineers (*SNAME*) to be held in Kristen Navigation Inc's auditorium *October
11* at 19:00 hours. Under the theme, 'Applications of Operational Oceanography in Shipping and Marine
Transportation', Soukissian will discuss the wide variety of operational oceanography applications made
in relation to issues concerning shipping and marine transportation. The advancement of operational
oceanography in Greece was made possible by the development of the POSEIDON marine monitoring
and forecasting system completed under the responsibility of the HCMR, the owner of the POSEIDON
system. A main component of the POSEIDON system is the monitoring and forecasting of the sea wave
conditions in the Greek seas. A reception will follow the meeting. A participation fee of euro 5 for members
and students, and euro 10 for non-members will be charged.

----------


## gvaggelas

The *Hellenic Management Centre* is conducting a four-session evening course on shipping accounting in accordance with I.F.R.S. The course *October 15*, *17*, *22*, *24*, will cover most aspects of accounting, and on completion of the seminar, candidates will receive a certificate of attendance. Cost 300 euro. Further information: Hellenic Management Centre, 49 Iroon Politechniou Avenue, 185 35, Piraeus, Tel: 210 4125 945, Fax: 210 4125 947, E-mail: helmc@otenet.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

*DNV Academy Piraeus*, as part of its training schedule for the 3rd tertiary 2007, announces the
course 'Chemical Tankers-Design, Equipment & Cargo Operations' for *October 16, 17* at DNV
premises, Akti Kondyli 26-28. Objective of the course is to offer knowledge on typical design and
equipment requirements for chemical tankers, carriage requirements for individual cargoes, basis for
issuance of 'List of permitted cargoes', cargo operations regulated by mandatory code and convention
requirements. Further information: Vassilia Dimitrakou, Tel: 210 41 00 200, Fax: 210 42 26 708,
E-mail: pirmar@dnv.com.

----------


## gvaggelas

Germanischer Lloyd Hellas Academy (*GL Hellas*) announces the course 'Practical Aspects for
Corrosion Protection for Shipping Companies & Shipyards', slated for *October 24* 2007. The course
will be held at the Metropolitan Hotel, Athens and deals with the methods for active and passive
corrosion protection. The various methods of surface preparation as well as the relevant coating
systems in shipbuilding and maintenance of ships in service are discussed together with the
consequences of their improper application. The relevant regulations regarding corrosion protection
in shipbuilding are introduced, focusing on the latest adopted Imo performance standard for
protective coatings PSPC. Tips for effective quality control are being given. The seminar will be
conducted in the Greek language. Further information: Effie Vrioni Tel: 210 4291 683, Fax: 210 4290
357, E-mail: gl-academy-hellas@gl-group.com

----------


## gvaggelas

Germanischer Lloyd Hellas Academy (*GL Hellas*) announces the course 'Practical Aspects for
Corrosion Protection for Shipping Companies & Shipyards', slated for *October 24* 2007. The course
will be held at the Metropolitan Hotel, Athens and deals with the methods for active and passive
corrosion protection. The various methods of surface preparation as well as the relevant coating
systems in shipbuilding and maintenance of ships in service will be discussed together with the
consequences of their improper application. The relevant regulations regarding corrosion protection
in shipbuilding will be introduced, focusing on the latest adopted Imo performance standard for
protective coatings PSPC. Tips for effective quality control will be given. The seminar will be
conducted in the Greek language. Further information: Effie Vrioni Tel: 210 4291 683, Fax: 210 4290
357, E-mail: gl-academy-hellas@gl-group.com

----------


## gvaggelas

DNV Academy Piraeus, (*DNV*) has announced the course 'Efficient Maintenance Management'
to be held in the DNV premises, Akti Kondyli 26-28 on *November 6 / 7*. Aim of this course is to
assist owners improve ship maintenance management by providing participants an understanding
on how to apply a risk-based approach to define company maintenance plans. Efficient utilisation
of condition based maintenance will also be covered.
The DNV Academy Piraeus, will also be the base for the course 'Bulk Carrier – Hull Structure'
which will be held *November 8 / 9*. This course will focus on providing a better understanding of the
basic hull strength and the most critical parts of the hull structure, how hull damages may affect the
structural integrity of the vessel and how to perform better hull inspections. Further information: Vassilia
Dimitrakou, Tel: 210 4100 200, Fax: 210 4226 708, E-mail: pirmar@dnv.com

----------


## gvaggelas

The second technical meeting of The Greek Section of The Society of Naval Architects and
Marine Engineers (SNAME) for the 2007/8 season will feature a presentation by Luiz Motta,
engineering manager, ABS, Greece on the subject of 'Attention to Structural Details - Critical to
Vessel Safety and Operational Efficiency'. The meeting will be held November 8 in the Kristen
Navigation auditorum at 19:00 hours, and Motta will point out that the drive for new construction
efficiency should be accompanied by a greater emphasis on structural integrity of critical details like
wider web frame spacing, wider longitudinal spacing, reduction in structural pieces, novel structural
layouts and higher tensile strength steels. He will refer to fatigue requirements for Common
Structural Rules for tankers and bulk carriers to counter the potential adverse effects on fatigue
performance of critical details. Hors d’oeuvres, soft drinks and beer will be served. The participation
fee 5 for members and students and 10 for non-members. Further information: Tel: 210 4528
200, Fax: 210 4526 260, E-mail: sname@elkco.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

The DNV-approved course 'Company/Ship Security Officer' and the course 'Train The Trainer;
Presentation Techniques' are scheduled to be held at DNV Academy Piraeus within weeks 45 and 46
respectively. Further information about these course is available from: Vassilia Dimitrakou, Training
Organiser, DNV Academy Piraeus, Maritime Service Centre Greece, Maritime Greece, Region South
Europe, Tel: +30 210 41 00 200, Fax: +30 210 42 26 708, E-mail: Vassilia.Dimitrakou@dnv.com

----------


## gvaggelas

The Hellenic Management Centre, official providor of ICS education in Greece, is conducting a
two-hour, four-session evening seminar on Crew Management, November 5, 7, 12, 14. Goal of the
seminar is to familiarise participants with the fundamental knowledge of crew management and will
address: Crew training onboard The relationship of crew department with other departments
Procedure of crew promotion Crew list – specialisations, obligations Crew Department –
obligations Organic and desired synthesis Observation of international conventions and rules
Supervision tools of manning needs Crew department and manning agents Procedure of
approval ITF and ILO Crew travel agents, monitoring Crew budget Procedure of appreciation
of crew’s performance. On completion of the seminar, the candidates receive a certificate of attendance.
Lecturer: Capt. I. Filippatos Cost: 300 Further details Hellenic Management Centre. 49 Iroon
Politechniou Avenue, 185 35 Piraeus, Tel: 210 412 5945, Fax: 210 4125 94, E-mail: helmc@otenet.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

The Research Centre of the Athens Univeresity of Economics and Business (*AUEB*) will present
the 16th series of the executive seminars on Shipping Derivatives and Risk Management *December
6 -7* in the Savoy Hotel in Piraeus. Led by professor *Manolis G Kavussanos*, assistant professor
*Ilias Visvikis*, SSY Futures' *Duncan Dunn* and *Panayotis Bachtis*, OW Bunker Malta, the seminar
is supported by the Hellenic Shortsea Shipowners Association (*HSSA*), the Hellenic Shipbrokers
Association (*HSA*), *Wista Hellas* and *derivatives.gr*. Its goal is to identify all sources of potential
risks; examine and compare traditional and modern methods of risk management; explore the latest
derivative products; analyse the impact of fluctuations in freight rates, bunker prices, intyerest rates,
foreign exchange rates and ship prices; and cover analytical and practical applications of hedging
risks. Information regarding cost and registration (before December 5) contact: Petros Kalkanis /
Frangkistos Gialitakis, Tel: 210 8665 371, Fax: 210 8676 265, E-mail: seminars@rc.aueb.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

*ABS* is sponsoring a seminar at which a team of technical experts from the classification society
will provide regulator updates and address current issues in container ship technology, at the
Metropolitan Hotel, *November 14*. Presentations outlining recent research undertaken by the US
society on container ship design and evaluation, parametric roll prevention, shaft alignment, container
lashing and hull structural vibration, will be given. Further information and registration: Mary
Giannadaki, ABS Piraeus, Tel: 210 4293 215, Fax: 210 4293 218, E-mail: mgiannadakis@eagle.org

----------


## gvaggelas

All aspects of shipping accounting in accordance with I.F.R.S. will be presented during an eighthour
seminar spread over four days at the Hellenic Management Centre, the official providor of
Institute of Chartered Shipbrokers (ICS) education in Greece. On completion of the evening
seminar *November 19, 21, 26, 28* candidates will receive a certificate of attendance. Cost of the
seminar is 300. Further information: HMC, 49 Iroon Politechniou Avenue, 185 35, Piraeus, Tel:
210 4125 945, Fax: 210 4125 947, E-mail: helmc@otenet.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

The Hellenic Management Centre is holding a Certificate in Marine Operations, *November 26*,
*27/December 3*, *5*, *10*, *12*. This two-hour evening training course, to be given by Captains
*Malcolm Mackenzie* and *I. Filippatos*, intends to provide ship operators and others working in the
shipping business, either as employees of ship management companies or as bridge watch officers,
with a wider and more detailed knowledge of the business of managing ships.
It should serve as a preliminary to studying for the professional examinations of the Institute of
Chartered Shipbrokers (*ICS*).
Candidates completing the seminar receive a certificate of attendance.
Cost of the seminar is 400. Further information: HMC, 49 Iroon Politechniou Avenue, 185 35,
Piraeus, Tel: 210 4125 945, Fax: 210 4125 947, E-mail: helmc@otenet.gr

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

The aim of this seminar is to provide high quality education in the areas of derivatives and risk management in shipping.
It comes as a response to the increasing calls for education in this area by the shipping industry. The highly volatile
/ risky business environment that companies in the industry operate in makes it imperative for them to identify the
sources of risk that they face, but also to know how to deal with them effectively. Implementing risk management strategies
in the increasingly sophisticated and competitive environment companies operate in our days, can often make the
difference between being able to stay in business or not. It can give these companies a comparative advantage over the
intense competition that they face in the sector.
Both traditional methods of risk management and more recent derivatives tools, introduced relatively recently in the
finance industry, are extended to the shipping industry through this unique seminar. The education seminar is based
on the experience and high quality work of the two instructors. More than ten yearsΆ pioneering work is embedded in
the seminar, which brings market participants to the forefront of developments in the areas of risk management and
derivatives in shipping.
A number of developments in the area have been instituted by the instructors, who have a deep understanding of the issues
involved, with years of teaching experience at all levels of education. Moreover, it is the 16th time, since its inception
in January 2004, that this internationally unique seminar will be exposed to the industry, essentially having the market
practitioners verifying its high quality, applicability and relevance to the business problems they face.
It has established itself as the world-leader on shipping derivatives education. It combines the academic rigor with the
practical knowledge, in offering essential skills and guidance to company personnel wishing to implement shipping
derivatives for risk management purposes. It reflects all recent developments in the area of shipping derivatives, by
continuous reviewing and updating of its curriculum. Practical examples with real data, covering every aspect of risk in
shipping are presented, hands on simulations, exercises and discussions are part of the seminar in these, deliberately
held, small round-table groups, which facilitate interaction between its members.
A number of distinguished industry speakers have contributed to the seminar in the past, bringing state-of-the-art
professional experience to it. Past industry speakers have come from Clarksons Securities Ltd. (London), Navios Maritime
Holdings Inc, Freight Investors Services (FIS), O.W. Bunker Malta Ltd, International Maritime Exchange (IMAREX),
FreightMetrics and Swiss Mar SARL.

----------


## skalomatias

Να ρωτήσω κατι...
Ξέρει κανείς πού να κάνω κάποιο σεμηνάριο για autocad;Σπουδάζω ναυπηγική.Υπάρχει κάποιος φορέας που να σχετίζετε άμεσα με την ναυπηγική και να το διδάσκει;
Τέλος άλλα σχεδιαστικά προγράμματα(Autoship,max......)υπάρχει η δυνατότητα εκμάθησης τους στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σεμινάρια AutoCAD διοργανώνει η Art http://www.art-cad.gr/CAD_seminars.htm , International Forum  Trainining http://www.forum-training.gr/seminars_informatics.html και το Ινστιτούτο Εκπαίδευσης & Επιμόρφωσης Μελών Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδας (ΙΕΚΕΜ ΤΕΕ) http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/portal/IEKEM_TEE και για τα σεμινάρια http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/por...MENA_SEMINARIA τα τελευταία είναι η πιο οικονομική λύση (μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν και μη μέλη του ΤΕΕ)  αλλά δεν διοργανόνωνται αν δεν υπάρχει συμμετοχή ίσως αν κανονίσετε αρκετοί σε συνέργασία με ένα καθηγητή σας.
Πάντως αν θες τη γνώμη μου ο καλύτερος τρόπος να μάθεις AutoCAD είναι να αγοράσεις ένα βιβλίο και με αυτό να εξασκηθείς στα εργαστήρια της σχολής σου ή με κάποια φοιτητική έκδοση σπίτι σχεδιάζοντας κάποιο θέμα ανατρέχοντας στο βιβλίο για τη χρήση των εντολών.
Για τα υπόλοιπα προγράμματα μάλον θα πρέπει να απευθυνθείς σε αυτούς που τα εισάγουν και αν μαζευτείτε αρκετοί μπορείτε να εξεσφαλίσετε και φοιτιτηκές εκδόσεις (συνήθως έχουν περιορισμό στο μέγεθος του αρχείου που δημιουργήται για να μην μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν από επαγγελματίες). Πιθανότατα θα είναι πρόθυμοι να σας εξυπηρετήσουν γιατί από εσάς μπορούν να αντλήσουν μελλοντικούς πελάτες.

----------


## gvaggelas

The Hellenic Institute of Marine Technology (*ELINT*) will mark its 35th anniversary with its
annual day-long technical meeting on *November 30*, followed by a reception in the evening at
Zappeion's Aigli Resturant, Athens. The meeting will be held in the Piraeus Port Authority auditorium
(Akti Miaouli 10) commencing at 09:00 hours under the auspices of the Marine & Island Policy
ministry, the Hellenic Chamber of Shipping and the Association of Naval Architects & Marine
Engineers. It will feature papers on a wide variety of technical subjects covering both the practical and
theoretical, presented by people working in the industry and academics. For further information:
ELINT, 14 Skouze Street, 185 36 Piraeus Tel: 210 4186 062.

----------


## gvaggelas

A series of professional shipping seminars designed by *Alkis John Corres* for *AKMO* (Ability
and Knowledge Metrication Organisation) is now in progress. The series is combined with the
computer based tests of professional ability known under the name of International Ship Manager
Test which provide online testing and grading of the takers. The week-long seminars are being held
in the beautifully restored neoclassical building owned by *Laskaridis Foundation* in Piraeus, from
17.00 to 20.00hrs each evening from Monday to Friday and are priced at 600 including VAT. Dates
and subjects are: *December 10-14, 2007*: From the University to the Freight Markets: A Practical
Guide; *January 21-25, 2008*: From Ship to Shipowning: A Seminar for Ship Officers; *February 4-
8*: Freight Rates, Loans and the Management of Cost in Shipping; *February 18-19*: The Shipping
CEO's Seminar (two weeks); *March 3-7*: Ship Management through Software Applications. Further
information: seminars@akmo.org

----------


## Selena

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

ψάχνω άμεσα οργανισμούς κ προγραμματισμένα σε κοντινό χρονικό ορίζοντα σεμινάρια για ISM και ISPS. Η DNV θα έχει ξανά με το νέο έτος. :Sad: 

Αν έχετε παρακολουθήσει κάτι σχετικό και πιστεύετε οτι άξιζε από θέμα οργάνωσης και πρακτικής εφαρμογής θα με βοηθούσατε πολύ.

Ευχαριστώ,

----------


## Petros

Αντιστοιχο που εχω παρακολουθησει (ISM & Internal Auditing) σε φορεα που δεν αναφερω, δεν με ενθουσιασε καθολου και η τιμη σε σχεση με το προσφερομενο σεμιναριο ηταν εξωφρενικη.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Υπάρχει η σκέψη να είναι ο ISM Code μέσα στα σεμινάρια του Nautilia.gr αλλά και αυτά προγραμματίζονται για την αρχή του χρόνου. Μέχρι τότε μπορέις να βρεις πολλά στοιχεία για την εφαρμογή στη σχετική συζήτηση όπως και στη σχετική ενότητα στο αγγλόφωνο κομμάτι του φόρουμ

----------


## gvaggelas

Επίσης καλό είναι να παρκολουθείς το θέμα της εκπαίδευσης και ειδικότερα τα διάφορα σεμινάρια αλλά και τα σεμινάρια των Lloyd's

----------


## Morgan

> Καλημέρα σε όλους,
> 
> ψάχνω άμεσα οργανισμούς κ προγραμματισμένα σε κοντινό χρονικό ορίζοντα σεμινάρια για ISM και ISPS. Η DNV θα έχει ξανά με το νέο έτος.
> 
> Αν έχετε παρακολουθήσει κάτι σχετικό και πιστεύετε οτι άξιζε από θέμα οργάνωσης και πρακτικής εφαρμογής θα με βοηθούσατε πολύ.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ,


εχω παρακολουθησει DNV στην ελλαδα και Lloyds στην Ολλανδια.
πιο καλο μου φανηκε του DNV...

----------


## gvaggelas

The *Hellenic Management Centre* is running a seminar 'Charter Parties – Disputes & Claims
Seminar' *November 26, 28, December 4, 6*, under the leadership of *Brian Benjamen*. Of a duration
of two hours each evening, the seminar costs 300 and on completion of the seminar candidates
receive a certificate of attendance. Further information: Hellenic Management Centre, 49 Iroon
Politechniou Avenue, 185 35, Piraeus, Tel: 210 4125 945, Fax: 210 4125 947, E-mail: helmc@otenet.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

με την ευκαιρία του εορτασμού των 170 χρόνων του Ε.Μ.Π., η Σχολή Ναυπηγών Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών διοργανώνει ημερίδα με θέμα:

----------


## Selena

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά,

μου είπαν οτι της DNV είναι καλύτερα.. 
Τώρα όμως όλα θα γίνουν με το νέο χρόνο.. το χάσαμε το πλοίο του Νοεμβρίου.
Οπότε αν κάποιος απο εσάς έχει να προτείνει ενδιαφέρουσα βιβλιογραφία θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο. :Wink:

----------


## Asterias

Θα παρευρεθεί κάποιος στη παραπάνω ημερίδα του ΕΜΠ?

----------


## gvaggelas

The Greek Section of The Society of Naval Architects and Marine Engineers (
*SNAME*) is
holding its third technical meeting for the 2007-2008 season, during which Prof *Michael Bruno*,
Dean of the School of Engineering and Science and Professor of Ocean Engineering at *Stevens*
*Institute of Technology* in Hoboken, New Jersey, USA will present the institute's efforts to address
natural and man-made threats to the maritime community and the environment. The meeting will be
held *December 13* in the Kristen Navigation auditorium, 354 Syngrou, Avenue, Kallithea, Athens.
After the meeting hors d’oeuvres, soft drinks, wine or beer will be served. Fee 5 euro for members and
students and 10euro for non-members.

----------


## gvaggelas

*Tanker Economics* conference will be held March 3–4, 2008, in Athens, Greece.
*Registration Fee:* 
*Early Bird Discount* *Standard Rate* Conference€995 + VAT @ 20%€1,295 + VAT @ 20%



The conference registration fee is payable in advance and includes documentation, breakfasts, luncheon(s), and refreshments.
*Discounts:* 
_Discounts or promotional offers cannot be combined._ 
*Early Bird Discount — Register by January 18, 2008 to save €300* off your registration fee. The Early Bird Discount may NOT be combined with the Team Discount or any other promotional offer.
*Team Discount — Register 3 or more attendees simultaneously and pay €935 + VAT @ 20%.* Price only applicable when you register three or more delegates simultaneously from the same organization, and may NOT be combined with the Early Bird Discount or any other promotional offer.
*Venue:* 
Hilton Athens 
46 Vas. Sofias Avenue
11528 Athens
Greece



Optimisation and consolidation is crucial to the international oil industry. Market fundamentals such as the development of supply chain processes and the achievement of margin and profit targets rely on this.
Vital to this process is the ocean tanker freight markets. From trading to transportation, bunkering to brokering, owners and charterers have to adapt to prohibitive oil as well as the changing requirements in the dry bulk, regulatory and economic environment. This is imperative to re-establishing viable business opportunity and the best methods of maximising net back.
Platts *Tanker Economics* conference will consider expert views from the dry and liquid bulk industry that will allow ship owners, operators and managers maximize their competitive position and awareness in the market, while limiting their exposure to price, regulatory and delivery risks.
*Topics Will Include:* 
Managing Tanker RiskThe Changing Dynamics of Bunkering and the Low Sulphur Clean Fuel ChallengeAn Analysis of the New-Build MarketNew Management Strategies in Shipping FinanceThe Financing Cost of Maintenance and RegulationPort Expansion within Sustainable EnvironmentThe Future Fuel and Energy Efficiency Challenge*Speakers Include:* 
_Peter Swift, Managing Director,_ *INTERTANKO*_Alan Gavin, Marine Director,_ *Lloyd’s Register*_Alexander Prokopakis, General Manager,_ *JetOil Bunkering*_William J. Sember, ABS President and Chief Operating Officer,_ *ABS Europe**For more information about the conference, contact:

*Sophie Adams
Tel: +44-20-7176-6658
sophie_adams@platts.com 

website: http://www.platts.com/Events/2008/pc863/

----------


## gvaggelas

Στο Link http://www.martrans.org:8093/symposium/papers.htm
μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε τα άρθρα που παρουσιάστηκαν στο International Symposium on Maritime Safety, Security and Environmental Protection που πραγματοποιήθηκε στην Αθήνα 20-21 Σεπτεμβρίου 2007.

----------


## gvaggelas

Germanischer Lloyd (*GL*)'s GL Academy has commenced a series of seminars on the new
'Performance Standard for Protective Coatings', which provide information on corrosion in general,
surface preparation, different coating systems, testing methods for maritime technology as well as
documentation procedures. The seminar provides not only theoretical but also technical knowledge as
the lecturers have years of practical experience in the fields of measurement engineering, paint
manufacturing, paint processing and its application. The next seminars will take place *February10-
16* in the German language and *May 25-31* in English. Further information: GL Academy Hellas,
Effie Vrioni, Tel.210 4291 683, E-mail: gl-academy-hellas@gl-group.com

----------


## m@nos

ΤΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΟΣ -ΜΗΧΑΝΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΜΕΣΩ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ????
Η ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΥΡΗΤΕΡΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ????ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ :Confused:

----------


## gvaggelas

As part of its 2008 training schedule, the *DNV Academy Piraeus*, is giving a course titled 'Oil
Tanker - Hull Inspection' at the classification society's Piraeus premises, Akti Kondyli 26-28, *January
18*. Objective of the course is to offer knowledge on the enhanced survey programme, corrosion and
coating, inspections of critical areas of structures for single/double skin tankers, verification and
documentation of inspection, repairs including single & double hull tankers, failures/casualties,
elements of fatigue, CAS and acceptance criteria by class. Further information: Vassilia Dimitrakou,
Tel: 210 41 00 200, Fax: 210 42 26 708, E-mail: pirmar@dnv.com

----------


## gvaggelas

Every aspect of tanker chartering will be addressed during training course at the *Hellenic
Management Centre* to be held in the evenings of *February 11*, *13 18*, *20*, *25*, *27* and *March 3*, *5*,
*12*. The course will cover all types of energy carrying ships, oil and gas, seeking to provide a
thorough knowledge and understanding of tanker chartering and develop relevant communication
skills. It will be based on the Institute of Chartered Shipbrokers (*ICS*) official course book. Cost of
the seminar is  650 which includes the ICS Course Book. Further information: Hellenic
Management Centre, 49 Iroon Politechniou Avenue, Piraeus 185 35, Tel: 210 4125945, Fax: 210
4125 947, E-mail: helmc@otenet.gr Website: www.helmc.com

----------


## foibos7

tha ithela an gnorizei kaneis seminaria pano sta naytilia na mou apantisei amesa.euxaristw

----------


## Morgan

> tha ithela an gnorizei kaneis seminaria pano sta naytilia na mou apantisei amesa.euxaristw


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gvaggelas

> tha ithela an gnorizei kaneis seminaria pano sta naytilia na mou apantisei amesa.euxaristw


Πάνω σε ποιο θέμα? Σεμινάρια γίνονται διαρκώς όπως βλέπεις και στο παρόν topic.

----------


## foibos7

]pano se thema managment se naytiliakes etairies

----------


## foibos7

pano se thema managment.

----------


## gvaggelas

To management ναυτιλιακών είναι μία πολύ ευρεία έννοια. Έχει risk management, ISM management, fleet management κ.α. Γενικά για management δεν έχω κάτι υπόψη μου. Μόνο μεταπτυχιακά προγράμματα. 

Υ.Γ. προς τον καπετάνιο του forum. Να μια καλή ιδέα για σεμινάριο. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## gvaggelas

In connection with its training schedule, the *DNV Academy* Piraeus, has announced the course
'SM Internal Auditor' for *January 23 to 25* at DNV premises, Akti Kondyli 26-28, Piraeus. The course covers a review on the ISM code, internal auditing requirements, audit procedures, tools and
techniques and during the three days, experience feedback on ISM Implementation and PSC
detentions will be exchanged. Emphasis on the last day is placed on a practical case study for a
shipping company and a ship which is video recorded and demonstrated at the end to all participants
for self-evaluation. Further information: Vassilia Dimitrakou, Tel: 210 41 00 200, Fax: 210 42 26 708,
E-mail: pirmar@dnv.com

----------


## gvaggelas

The *Hellenic Management Centre* offers the opportunity to obtain the Certificate in Shipping of
the Institute of Chartered Shipbrokers (*ICS*) with full course, testing and interview procedures taking
place in Greece at the HMC premises in the heart of Piraeus. The ‘Understanding Shipping’ course
leading to the acquisition of the ICS Certificate in Shipping has been developed to meet the need for
education in shipping business for new entrants with little or no exposure to ships or shipping. It is
addressed to all involved in executive shipping administration as well as for shipping practitioners
for whom the need to sit the Institute’s Qualifying Examinations would not be appropriate, though
applicants should ideally have an English language qualification.
The course covers: Ships and trades; The business and players: Bill of lading; Port agency; Bulk
carrier and tanker documents; Liner agency documentation; Chartering; Ports and cargoes; and Ship
management and operations. Those achieving a pass will be required to attend an assessment interview
with a member of the Institute before being awarded the ICS Certificate in Shipping. Both the testing
procedures as well as the final interview will take place at the HMC premises in Piraeus. HMC is the
only training institute exclusively authorised by the ICS to provide in Greece professional training and
education on the ICS Training Syllabus.
The course runs from February until April and classes are scheduled to meet the requirements of professionals
and take place in the evening, twice a week (Monday and Wednesday, 19:00 to 21:00), at the
HMC premises. The 1,500 fee includes tuition and all additional costs related to this course such as
ICS textbook, study packs and workbooks. Further information: Hellenic Management Centre, 49 Iroon
Politechniou Avenue, 185 35, Piraeus, Tel: 210 4125 945, Fax: 210 4125 947, E-mail: helmc@otenet.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

The importance of Port State Control and Ship Registers will again be the focus of Lloyd’s List
Events annual conference to be held in Athens *March 17 to 19*. The three-day conference will
explore the pivotal role PSC plays in the implementation and enforcement of international industry
standards as well as explore the constant pressure faced by Flag States to improve standards and
operate quality vessels. Speakers Include: *George A. Gratsos*, president, The Hellenic Chamber of
Shipping; *Richard WJ Schiferli*, secretary, Paris MOU; *Pierre Janssen*, head, PSC, Belgium;
*Alexander Papachristidis-Bove*, president, Seatramp Tankers Inc; *Jean-Charles Cornillou*,
administrator, Maritime Affairs, France; *George Gabriel*, director, Golden Union Shipping Co SA;
*George D Gourdomichalis*, md G. Bros Maritime SA; and *David Wright*, Registrar General, UK
Ship. Further information: Visit website: www.lloydslistevents.com/lm1012 or telephone: Nitin
Kundra: +44 20 7017 4237.

----------


## gvaggelas

The inaugural *Lloyd's List* International Shipbuilding Conference will take place in Athens *April
16/ 17* 2008, at the Athenaeum InterContinental Hotel. Endorsed by shipping, shipbuilding and
technical bodies, the conference will address issues currently connected with the global shipbuilding
bonanza, with speakers delivering their verdict on the current shipbuilding market and its future
prospects in the light of global macro economic developments as well as internal industry resources
and pressures.

----------


## gvaggelas

On *April 15* a 'Shipbuilding Contracts Masterclass ' will be conducted, led by international
maritime law firm, *Ince & Co*. This pre-conference session provides an opportunity to get to grips
with the contractual and negotiating complexities associated with today’s shipbuilding contracts.
Further information: Loukia.tsagkli@informa.com

----------


## foibos7

mporeis na mas enimeroseis gia to oikonomiko paketo tou seminariou.

----------


## gvaggelas

> mporeis na mas enimeroseis gia to oikonomiko paketo tou seminariou.


Πρόκειται για συνέδριο και για το λόγο αυτό δεν έχω κάτι ακόμη. Λογικά σε λίγες μέρες θα υπάρχουν πρόσθετες πληροφορίες. Αν βιάζεσε μπορείς να απευθυνθείς στο e-mail Loukia.tsagkli@informa.com

----------


## nik

Η ΑΚΜΟ (Ability & Knowledge Metrication Organisation) δραστηριοποιείται στην οργάνωση εργαστηρίων ναυτιλιακής επιχειρημάτικότητας σε όλους τους τομείς (finance, operations, chartering, insurance and claims, IT etc.) ενώ εισήγαγε και τον θεσμό της ναυτιλιακής πιστοποίησης γνώσεων και ικανοτήτων στην Ελλάδα μέσω του ISM test (International Ship Manager Test).

Αυτή ήταν η εισαγωγή για το τί εστί ΑΚΜΟ για όσους τυχαίνει να μην γνωρίζουν. Θέλω να πω ότι πρόσφατα παρακολούθησα 2 από τα εργαστήρια και έμεινα κατενθουσιασμένος με την οργάνωση και το περιεχόμενο τους. Ομιλητές είναι κατα κύριο λόγο καταξιωμένα στελέχη από το χώρο της ναυτιλίας, αλλά και από τον ακαδημαικό κόσμο. Σημαντικότατο χαρακτηριστικό πως όλο το εργαστήριο είναι επιχειρηματοκεντρικό (και όχι θεωρητικό). Σημαντικότατο συν επίσης είναι το ότι τα εργαστήρια είναι ολιγομελή (μεγ. αριθμός 20 άτομα) και αναπτύσσεται συνεχής διάλογος μεταξύ ομιλητών και συμμετεχόντων...Επίσης την τελευταία ημέρα του εργαστηρίου οι συμμετέχοντες διαγωνίζονται στο ISM test και αν συμπληρ'ωσουν τουλάχιστον το 50% λαμβάνουν και το σχετικό πιστοποιητικό.

Η εμπειρία για μένα ήταν μοναδική και το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα. Μάλιστα μαθαίνω πως μέσα στον Φεβρουάριο ετοιμάζεται εργαστήριο διάρκειας 2 εβδόμάδων (αντί για 1 που είναι συνήθως) "Για CEOs της ναυτιλίας". Έχω ζητήσει ένα πρόγραμμα του εργαστηρίου και μόλις το λάβω θα το ανεβάσω για τη δική σας ενημέρωση. Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για περισσότερα μπορεί να επισκεφθεί και την ιστοσελίδα της ΑΚΜΟ (www.akmo.org).

----------


## Asterias

Μια γεύση από το τελευταίο.

----------


## gvaggelas

As part of its training schedule for the 1st tertiary 2008, *DNV Academy Piraeus*, announces the
'ISO 14001:2004 Maritime Workshop' for *February 14 / 15* at DNV premises, Akti Kondyli 26-28,
Piraeus. Objective of this workshop is to focus on the best practices for the planning phase as
required by ISO14001:2004 standard, through examples, exercises and brainstroming. Further information: Vassilia Dimitrakou, Tel: 210 41 00 200, Fax: 210 42 26 708, E-mail: pirmar@dnv.com

----------


## nik

Σας επισυνάπτω το πρόγραμμα για το σεμινάριο των CEO, όπως μου το έστειλαν. Από ότι πρόλαβα να δω η θεματολογία είναι αρκετά υψηλού επιπέδου και αξίζει τον κόπο και με το παραπάνω... 

Δυστυχώς θα είμαι φαντάρος τότε....  :Sad:

----------


## Petros

Ξερουμε την τιμη περιπου?

----------


## triad

> ναι εχεις δικιο αλλα να σου πω την αληθεια...? τα θεματα σε αυτο που πηγα εγω Bills of lading (advanced) Κατι το λεγαν...δεν θυμαμαι , ηταν τα εξης 
> α.επιφανειακη προσεγγιση (λογικο αφου ηταν 9 ωρες συνολο) - τοσο επιφανεια που δεν προσφερει κατι.
> β.κακος τροπος απο τους "διδασκοντες" σε οσους συμμετεχοντες (κυριως παιδια απο το πα.πει) ειχαν "χαζες" αποριες - η αγενεια δεν ευνοουσε τις επιπλεον ερωτησεις και το μαθημα συνεχιστηκε χωρις αλλα προβληματα.
> γ.ολα ειναι για να παρεις ενα "εξτρα χαρτακι" χωρις καμμια αξια στον εξω κοσμο.
> 
> απο το πρακτορειο σαφως παιρνεις παραπανω πραγματα - εγγυημενα.
> αν και κατα τακτα διαστηματα πρεπει να αλλαζεις επαγγελματικη κατευθυνση
> ωστε να γεμιζεις απο εμπειρια , επι τοπου.


κ για να ξαναγυρισουμε στα σεμιναρια που ειχα ρωτησει καιρο πριν, το hsa κατα τη γνωμη μου αξιζει Γνώσεις που συμπληρωνουν αυτα που πηρες απο το ΠΑΠΕΙ κ οχι ιδιαιτερα ακριβα. Από την αλλη, θα συμφωνησω πως η συμπεριφορα ορισμένων "διδασκοντων" ειναι αγενης ( ο τυπος του Ελληναρα που λεμε... αυτο!)

----------


## gvaggelas

A series of professional shipping seminars designed by *Alkis John Corres* for *AKMO* (Ability
and Knowledge Metrication Organisation) is now in progress. The series is combined with the
computer based tests of professional ability known under the name of International Ship Manager Test
which provide online testing and grading of the takers. Held in the beautifully restored neoclassical
building owned by *Laskaridis Foundation* in Piraeus, the next in the series: The Shipping CEO's
Seminar runs *February 18 to 29* from 17.00 to 20.00hrs each evening from Monday to Friday. Those
interested should register by *February 11*. From *March 3-7* a Ship Management through Software
Applications course will be held. Further information about these and other seminars: Tel: 210 4836
104, E-mail: seminars@akmo.org

----------


## gvaggelas

DNV Academy Piraeus, is holding a course, titled: Chemical Tankers-Design, Equipment & Cargo
Operations, on *February 19 / 20* at the DNV premises, Akti Kondyli 26-28, Piraeus. Objective of the
course is to offer knowledge on typical design and equipment requirements for chemical tankers,
carriage requirements for individual cargoes, basis for issuance of 'List of permitted cargoes' cargo
operations regulated by mandatory code/convention requirements, etc. Further information: Vassilia
Dimitrakou, Tel: 210 4100 200, Fax: 210 4226 708, E-mail: pirmar@dnv.com.

----------


## gvaggelas

The *Hellenic Management Centre* is running a Marine Insurance Seminar which will provide an
insight into the purpose of marine insurance, its principles and practice so that shipping people are
better able to communicate intelligently with professional practitioners in the marine insurance
market. To be held in the form of 150-minute evening sessions *February 19*, *21*, *26*, *28*, *March 4*, *6*,
the seminar will cover the different marine insurance markets; The principles of marine insurance;
The practice of marine insurance; Claims; and General average, with candidates receiving a certificate
of attendence on completion of the course. Cost, 500. Further information: Hellenic Management
Centre, 49 Iroon Politechniou Avenue, 185 35, Piraeus, Tel: 210 4125 945, Fax: 210 4125 947, Email:
helmc@otenet.gr , Website: www.helmc.com

----------


## lefteris22

Xairete synadelfoi,

Sas episynaptw to programma tis QMS gia diki sas enhmerwsi.

----------


## gvaggelas

*Mare Forum* is organising a conference under the general title 'Maritime Transportation of
Energy from Russia and Central Asia – Challenges and Opportunities' in Athens, *March 7* to run
back-to-back with *EMSA*’s board meeting on *March 6*. The event seeks to create a platform for
regulators and shipowners to discuss today’s relevant and current issues. The conference will offer
five distinct strands: Energy for Europe; Demand and supply of oil and gas; Transportation the key
– pipeline potential – financing and investing in energy transportation; Developing safe shipping -
research imperatives; Challenging waters - ship operations, environmental concerns. Further
information: http://www.mareforum.com/mare_forum_...ation_2008.htm

----------


## gvaggelas

*Lloyd's List* 1st International Shipbuilding Conference, is to be held in Athens, *April 16 / 17*. The
event will address the hottest issues currently connected with the global shipbuilding bonanza, and
will seek to deliver a verdict on the current shipbuilding market and its future prospects, in the light
of global macro-economic developments, as well as internal industry resources and pressures. *April
15* there will be a pre-conference Shipbuilding Contracts Masterclass, given by partners from
international maritime law firm, *Ince & Co* which will look at the complexities associated with
drafting and negotiating today's shipbuilding contracts. Further infornmation and cost details:
loukia.tsagkli@informa.com

----------


## harry_24

Στην εκθεση Helexpo με θέμα την εκπαίδευση θα υπάρχουν εκπρόσωποι απο Πανεπιστήμια, κολλέγια και άλλους φορείς σχετικούς με τη ναυτική εκπαίδευση πχ Πανεπιστήμιο πειραιά, Αιγαίου, Erasmus university και άλλα. ¨Οσοι ενδιαφέρονται για μεταπτυχιακό στα ναυτιλιακά θα τους ήταν χρήσιμο να παρευρεθούν. Η έκθεση θα διαρκέσει απο 22/02 έως 24/02 . Περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τη διοργάνωση και τους μετέχοντες στο link   http://www.ekpaidefsi.gr/page/?la=1&id=40

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*The power of mind. Taking you to another dimension.”**:* 

*Το μήνυμα του Ετήσιου Συνεδρίου Ηγεσίας και Ανθρώπινου Δυναμικού* 

*της* *PriceWaterhouseCoopers* 


*Στις 8 Απριλίου 2008, στο θέατρο* *Badminton* 


*Αθήνα** –**25**Φεβρουαρίου**,** 2008* – Το ετήσιο συνέδριο ηγεσίας και ανθρώπινου δυναμικού της PricewaterhouseCoopers στην Ελλάδα (PwC) με θέμα *“**The* *power* *of* *Mind** –* *Taking* *you* *to* *another* *dimension**”*θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο *θέατρο* *Badminton*, στις *8* *Απριλίου*. Το συνέδριο απευθύνεται σε στελέχη επιχειρήσεων του ιδιωτικού τομέα, εκπροσώπους της δημόσιας διοίκησης, ακαδημαϊκούς, καθώς και αριστούχους τελειόφοιτους και μεταπτυχιακούς φοιτητές. 

Κεντρικός θεματικός άξονας του συνεδρίου είναι η δύναμη του ανθρώπινου Νου και της θέλησης.&#171;Κανένα εμπόδιο δεν είναι ανυπέρβλητο όταν είμαστε απόλυτα προσηλωμένοι στο στόχο μας. Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση η θέληση και η προσπάθεια. Στην PwCπιστεύουμε στην αξία του ανθρώπου και επενδύουμε στις δυνατότητές του. Αυτό που μας κάνει ξεχωριστούς είναι η ικανότητά μας να εντοπίζουμε το ταλέντο και το πάθος για εξέλιξη. Με αφορμή αυτό το συνέδριο, σας καλούμε να αξιοποιήσετε κάθε μονοπάτι του μυαλού σας, με τελικό προορισμό τα όνειρά σας, σε επαγγελματικό και προσωπικό επίπεδο&#187;, δήλωσε ο Partnerτης PwC, Αντώνης Χατζηαντωνάς.

Η PwC επέλεξε ως κύριους ομιλητές του συνεδρίου δύο προσωπικότητες που θα εμπνεύσουν και θα συναρπάσουν το κοινό. Πρόκειται για τους κκ ChrisMoonκαι MarcSalem.Ο *Chris**Moon* αποτελεί ζωντανό παράδειγμα της δύναμης της θέλησης. Σε μια έκρηξη ναρκοπεδίου έχασε το δεξί του χέρι και πόδι. Μέσα σε λιγότερο από ένα χρόνο αφότου νοσηλεύτηκε έλαβε μέρος σε έναν από τους δυσκολότερους μαραθώνιους παγκοσμίως και διέσχισε χώρες με τα πόδια, για να υποστηρίξει πρωτοβουλίες για άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες. Όπως ο ίδιος τονίζει, αρνείται να παίξει &#171;το ρόλο του θύματος&#187;. Μετέτρεψε κάθε αντιξοότητα και μειονέκτημα σε ευκαιρία για προσπάθεια και διάκριση. Πεποίθησή του είναι ότι όλοι έχουμε την ικανότητα να ξεπεράσουμε τα όριά μας, αρκεί να το θελήσουμε.

Ο *Marc**Salem* είναι μια από τις σημαντικότερες προσωπικότητες παγκοσμίως σε θέματα μη-λεκτικής επικοινωνίας. Μελετώντας για περισσότερα από 30 χρόνια τον ανθρώπινο Νου, έχει εστιάσει το έργο του στον &#171;τρόπο με τον οποίο το μυαλό επηρεάζει την πραγματικότητα&#187;. Είναι ακαδημαϊκός και επίτιμο μέλος μεγάλων Πανεπιστημίων των ΗΠΑ εδώ και 20 χρόνια, ερευνητής της εξέλιξης των πνευματικών διεργασιών, και έχει εμφανιστεί στους μεγαλύτερους ειδησεογραφικούς τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς παγκοσμίως. Δείγμα των ικανοτήτων του θα παρουσιάσει ζωντανά και στο συνέδριο της PwC. 

Το ετήσιο συνέδριο ηγεσίας και ανθρώπινου δυναμικού εντάσσεται στο *πρόγραμμα εταιρικής κοινωνικής ευθύνης της* *PwC*. Στρατηγική επιλογή της εταιρείας είναι να παρέχει τις ευκαιρίες και την απαραίτητη εκπαιδευτική και επαγγελματική καθοδήγηση στους νέους επαγγελματίες και φοιτητές, με στόχο να συμβάλλει στον περιορισμό του χάσματος μεταξύ προσφοράς και ζήτησης που επικρατεί σήμερα στην αγορά εργασίας. 

Με το σκεπτικό αυτό, στο πλαίσιο του συνεδρίου πραγματοποιείται το ‘*Career**Event**’* της PwC, όπου οι αριστούχοι φοιτητές που θα παρακολουθήσουν το συνέδριο θα συναντηθούν με 30 περίπου κορυφαίες επιχειρήσεις για να συζητήσουν τις πιθανότητες επαγγελματικής εξέλιξής τους. 

Κατά τη διάρκεια του συνεδρίουθα ανακοινωθούν τα ονόματα των *υποτρόφων της* *PwC**για το 2008*. Οι υποτροφίες προορίζονται για προγράμματα μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών πλήρους και μερικής φοίτησης και αφορούν κυρίως αποφοίτους AEIκαι στελέχη επιχειρήσεων. Η μεγάλη ανταπόκριση τις προηγούμενες χρονιές, οδήγησε την PwC σε αύξηση του αριθμού υποτροφιών για το 2008 σε 16 (από 6 που ήταν πέρυσι).

Η συμμετοχή στο συνέδριο είναι *δωρεάν*,για όσους πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις, ως μία προσφορά της PwCσε όσους επιθυμούν να ανακαλύψουν τη δύναμη του ανθρώπινου Νου (απαραίτητη η επίδειξη πρόσκλησης).



*Σχετικά με την* *PricewaterhouseCoopers*
Toπαγκόσμιο δίκτυο εταιρειών PricewaterhouseCoopers(www.pwc.com) δραστηριοποιείται σε 150 χώρες, με ανθρώπινο δυναμικό που ξεπερνά τις 146.000 παγκοσμίως, και παρέχει ελεγκτικές, φορολογικές και συμβουλευτικές υπηρεσίες, καθετοποιημένες σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες της αγοράς. 

Η επωνυμία "PricewaterhouseCoopers" αναφέρεται στο δίκτυο των εταιρειών μελών της PricewaterhouseCoopersInternationalLimited, η κάθε μία από τις οποίες αποτελεί χωριστή και ανεξάρτητη νομική οντότητα. Η PricewaterhouseCoopersστην Ελλάδα είναι η μεγαλύτερη εταιρεία παροχής Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών. Διαθέτει 3 γραφεία και απασχολεί πάνω από 700 εργαζόμενους.





20-Corporate Conference-gr.doc

----------


## gvaggelas

The development of decision support tools in shipping will be the theme of a presentation
organised by the Greek Section of The Society of Naval Architects and Marine Engineers (*SNAME*)
in the auditorium of Kristen Navigation, Syngrou Avenue, Kallithea, *March 20*. Led by *Panayotis
Zacharioudakis*, Post-Doctoral Associate, NTUA, the presentation looks at the issue 'forecast' and
presents an innovative simulation technique for the shipping market and develops methodological
tools for forecasting freight rates. FORESIM is a simulation procedure applied in the shipping market
and was developed in order to produce future freight rates realisations depending on the current state
of the market. The procedure is the first to introduce the concept of generating freight rate
realisations conditional upon the current or the preceding market states and of embedding
explanatory and stochastic modeling. After the meeting, hors d'oeuvres, soft drinks, wine or beer will
be served. Participation €5 for members and students and €10 for non-members, paid at the entrance.

----------


## gvaggelas

A Ship Sale and Purchase Seminar covering all ship types and aspects of s&p is being conducted
by *Hellenic Management Centre*, official provider of the Institute of Chartered Shipbrokers (*ICS*)
educational courses in Greece. Aim of the seminar is to provide a knowledge and understanding of the
practice and etiquette of this specialist sector of shipbroking, dealing with newbuilding contracts,
second-hand sales and purchases and demolition sales as well as develop relevant communication
skills. On completion of the seminar, candidates receive a certificate of attendance. The two-hour
evening course covers *March 17*, *19*, *24*, *26*, *31*, *April 2*, *7*, *9*. Cost: €650. Further information:
Hellenic Management Centre, 49 Iroon Politechniou Avenue, 185 35 Piraeus, Tel: 210 4125 945,
Fax: 210 4125 947, E-mail: helmc@otenet.gr

----------


## Asterias

Γνωρίζουμε μήπως την ώρα για την παραπάνω συνάντηση ακούγεται αρκετά ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Morgan

καποιος απο τους moderator εχει κονε εκει μεσα και μπορει να βοηθησει.!!!
σε αντιθετη περιπτωση ενα τηλε φωνο στην Κριστεν για τις ωρες και προυποθεσεις συμμετοχης θα λυσει τις αποριες

----------


## Asterias

Ok. Θα κάνω ένα τηλέφωνο. Thanks.

----------


## gvaggelas

> The development of decision support tools in shipping will be the theme of a presentation
> organised by the Greek Section of The Society of Naval Architects and Marine Engineers (*SNAME*)
> in the auditorium of Kristen Navigation, Syngrou Avenue, Kallithea, *March 20*. Led by *Panayotis*
> *Zacharioudakis*, Post-Doctoral Associate, NTUA, the presentation looks at the issue 'forecast' and
> presents an innovative simulation technique for the shipping market and develops methodological
> tools for forecasting freight rates. FORESIM is a simulation procedure applied in the shipping market
> and was developed in order to produce future freight rates realisations depending on the current state
> of the market. The procedure is the first to introduce the concept of generating freight rate
> realisations conditional upon the current or the preceding market states and of embedding
> ...


 
Η ώρα έναρξης είναι 19.00.

----------


## gvaggelas

A team of technical experts will give presentations at an *ABS* sponsored seminar outlining the
important issues and challenges regarding regulatory updates for bulk carriers. Regulations,
conversion designs and likely future developments will be covered. The morning-long event will
take place at the Athens Ledra Marriott Hotel, *March 27*. Further information: Mary Giannadaki,
ABS Piraeus, Tel: 210 4293 215, E-mail: mgiannadaki@eagle.org

----------


## gvaggelas

Classification society Bureau Veritas (*BV*) is holding a series of training courses over the coming weeks in its Piraeus training room. A three-day ISO 9001:2000 Internal Auditors Course
will be held *March 26-28* which aims to provide those attending with the ability to conduct internal
audits based on the ISO9001 requirements. Cost of this course is €650 and registration can be
made on website: www.bvtraining.gr. 


BV is holding a five-day ISO 14001:2000 Lead Auditors Course, again at the training centre
*March 31/April 4*. This course on ISO14001 and environmental management aims to provide professionals
with additional skills to perform audits. Through this certification successful attendees will be
able to demonstrate their theoretical competence throughout the world. Cost per delegate: €1,090 and
registration can be made on website: www.bvtraining.gr. 


The French classification society is holding a five-day new OHSAS 18001:2007 Lead Auditors
course in BV's Piraeus training room, *April 7-11*. Occupational Health and Safety issues are a major
concern to many and this course seeks to provide organisations with a set of H&S requirements which
are auditable. This new course dispenses theoretical; and preliminary knowledge to conduct H&S
audits based on Occupational Health & Safety Assessment Series (OHSAS) 18001:2007. Cost of the
course is €1,090 and, once again, registration can be made on website: www.bvtraining.gr.

----------


## harry_24

Ομήρειο Πνευματικό Κέντρο Δήμου Χίου

Παρασκευή, 28 Μαρτίου 2008, ώρα 09:00

«Ναυτιλία, Επιχειρηματικότητα, Τεχνολογία και Προοπτικές Καριέρας».
Το τμήμα Ναυτιλίας και Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών του Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου σε συνεργασία με τις Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού του Νομού Χίου συνδιοργανώνει διημερίδα στη Χίο και στις Οινούσσες με θέμα: «Ναυτιλία, Επιχειρηματικόητα, Τεχνολογία και Προοπτικές Καριέρας». Σκοπός της διημερίδας είναι η ανάδειξη των δεσμών μεταξύ της επιχειρηματικής μονάδας (πλοίο), τη επιχείρησης και του ακαδημαϊκού τομέα. Στόχος της διημερίδας είναι να επισημάνει τις προοπτικές καριέρας και επιχειρηματικότητας που υπάρχουν στην ναυτιλία ιδιαιτέρως μέσω της Τεχνολογίας.

*Οργάνωση: Τμήμα Ναυτιλίας και επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών Πανεπιστημίου* *Αιγαίου & Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού Ν. Χίου*
Είσοδος ελεύθερη, αίθουσα Συνεδρίων

----------


## harry_24

> Ομήρειο Πνευματικό Κέντρο Δήμου Χίου
> 
> Παρασκευή, 28 Μαρτίου 2008, ώρα 09:00
> 
> «Ναυτιλία, Επιχειρηματικότητα, Τεχνολογία και Προοπτικές Καριέρας».
> Το τμήμα Ναυτιλίας και Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών του Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου σε συνεργασία με τις Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού του Νομού Χίου συνδιοργανώνει διημερίδα στη Χίο και στις Οινούσσες με θέμα: «Ναυτιλία, Επιχειρηματικόητα, Τεχνολογία και Προοπτικές Καριέρας». Σκοπός της διημερίδας είναι η ανάδειξη των δεσμών μεταξύ της επιχειρηματικής μονάδας (πλοίο), τη επιχείρησης και του ακαδημαϊκού τομέα. Στόχος της διημερίδας είναι να επισημάνει τις προοπτικές καριέρας και επιχειρηματικότητας που υπάρχουν στην ναυτιλία ιδιαιτέρως μέσω της Τεχνολογίας.
> 
> *Οργάνωση: Τμήμα Ναυτιλίας και επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών Πανεπιστημίου* *Αιγαίου & Ακαδημίες Εμπορικού Ναυτικού Ν. Χίου*
> Είσοδος ελεύθερη, αίθουσα Συνεδρίων


 
Δέν ξέρω αν έχει γίνει ξανά Πανεπιστημιακό ίδρυμα να συνδιοργανώνει με Ακαδημίες διημερίδα. Πάντως η ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα πρέπει να ενοποιηθεί (ΑΕΝ - Ναυτιλιακά τμήματα) και να αλληλοϋποστηριχθεί γιατι και οι δύο πυλώνες της, ναυτικός και ναυτιλιακός αποτελούν τα πόδια του γίγαντα που ονομάζεται Ελληνική ναυτιλία και χωρίς ένα απο τα δύο υπάρχει....... πρόβλημα. Ίδωμεν εύχομαι η διημερίδα αυτή να αποτελέσει την απαρχή προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση.

----------


## harry_24

*ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ*
*ΣΧΟΛΗ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗΣ*
*ΤΜΗΜΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ* 
*ΔΙΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ*
*ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΗΡΙΟ* 

*9-10 ΜΑΪΟΥ 2008*
*ΑΜΦΙΘΕΑΤΡΟ ΣΧΟΛΗΣ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗΣ - ΧΙΟΣ*
ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΑ: 22710 35008 & 22710 35202 
*ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΔΙΗΜΕΡΙΔΑΣ*

*Παρασκευή, 9 Μαΐου 2008* 
*19.00 ΧΑΙΡΕΤΙΣΜΟΙ* 
*19.30 ΠΡΩΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ*
Νικόλαος Λίτινας, Καθηγητής Παν. Αιγαίου,Πρόεδρος.
• Ιωάννης Σχινάς, Καθηγητής Δ.Π.Θ.,«Χρηματοδότηση της Ναυτιλιακής Επιχείρησης, ιδίως μέσω οργανωμένης αγοράς».
• Μανώλης Ξανθάκης,Καθηγητής Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών,«Κριτήρια επιλογής οργανωμένης αγοράς».
• Παναγιώτης Αλεξάκης, Αναπλ. Καθηγητής Παν. Αθηνών,«Παράγωγα Ναυτιλιακά Προϊόντα».
• Βασίλης Τουντόπουλος,Επικ. Καθηγητής Παν. Αιγαίου,«Εισαγωγή Ναυτιλιακών Επιχειρήσεων στο
Χρηματιστήριο Αθηνών». 

*21.00 Συζήτηση* 
*Σάββατο, 10 Μαΐου 2008*
*10.00 ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ*
Ιωάννης Σχινάς, Καθηγητής Δ.Π.Θ., Πρόεδρος.
• Δημήτρης Αυγητίδης,Επικ. Καθηγητής ΔΠΘ,«Εισαγωγή Ναυτιλιακών Επιχειρήσεων στο
Χρηματιστήριο Λονδίνου».
• Γρηγόρης Τιμαγένης, Δικηγόρος ΔΝ,«Εισαγωγή Ναυτιλιακών Επιχειρήσεων στο Χρηματιστήριο Νέας Υόρκης».
• Θεόδωρος Συριόπουλος,Επικ. Καθηγητής Παν. Αιγαίου,«Πρακτικές Χρηματοδότησης Ελληνικών
Ναυτιλιακών Επιχειρήσεων σε διεθνείς Κεφαλαιαγορές». 
*11.30 Διάλειμμα* 
*12.00 ΤΡΙΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ*
Νικήτας Νικητάκος, Καθηγητής Παν. Αιγαίου,Πρόεδρος ΤΝΕΥ, Πρόεδρος.
• Αχιλλέας Μπεχλιβάνης,Ειδικός Επιστήμονας Παν. Αιγαίου, Δικηγόρος ΔΝ«Θαλάσσια Ασφάλιση και εισαγωγή Ναυτιλιακών Επιχειρήσεων σε οργανωμένη αγορά».
• Κων/νος Παμπούκης,Ομότιμος Καθηγητής Α.Π.Θ.,«Εταιρείες Επενδύσεων στην Ποντοπόρο Ναυτιλία».
• Σπήλιος Μούζουλας, Δικηγόρος ΔΝ,«Χρηματοδότηση της Ναυτιλίας και Αμοιβαία Κεφάλαια». 
*13.00 Διάλειμμα* 
*13.30 ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ*
Αλίκη Κιάντου – Παμπούκη,Ομότιμη Καθηγήτρια Α.Π.Θ., Πρόεδρος.
• Απόστολος Καραγκουνίδης, Λέκτορας ΔΠΘ,«Έκδοση Ομολογιακών Δανείων από Ναυτιλιακές Επιχειρήσεις».
• Χριστίνα Ταρνανίδου, Δικηγόρος ΔΝ,«Νομικά ζητήματα σχετικά με Παράγωγα Ναυτιλιακά Προϊόντα». 
*14.30 Διάλειμμα* 
*15.00 ΠΕΜΠΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ*
• Αναστάσης Γαβριηλίδης,Δικηγόρος, Αντιπρόεδρος Επιτροπής Κεφαλαιαγοράς,«Συμπεράσματα -προοπτικές». 
*ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ - ΛΗΞΗ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΟΥ* 

*ΧΟΡΗΓΟΙ*
*ΔΙΚΗΓΟΡΙΚΟΣ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΣ ΧΙΟΥ* 
*HELLENIC SEAWAYS*

----------


## gvaggelas

The Research Centre of the Athens University of Economics and Business, presents the 18th series
of the executive seminar 'Shipping Derivatives and Risk Management' *May 15*. The seminar, led by
professor *Manolis G Kavussanos*, assistant professor *Ilias D Visvikis*, *Konstantinos Danikas* and
*Panayotis Bachtis* will be held at the Savoy Hotel, Piraeus. Further information and registration:
Petros Kalkanis / Frangkistos Gialitakis, Tel: 210 8665.371, Fax: 210 8676 265, E-mail: petros@rc.aueb.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Shipbuilding in China is the theme of Lloyd's Register (*LR*) presentation *April 15* to take place at
LR's Piraeus Training Centre, 87 Akti Miaouli, Piraeus, from 14:00 to 17:00. Some 11 issues will be
presented by *Nick Brown* gm, marine business development, LR China and *Ping Hu*, China marine
business manager, LR London. Further information: Joanna Papachristou, Training Co-ordinator, Tel:
210 4580 934, Fax: 210 4528 958, E-mail: piraeus.training@lr.org

----------


## Baggeliq

Το                  τμήμα Πιστοποίησης Συστημάτων Διαχείρισης διοργανώνει σεμινάρια:                 
                      Συντονιστών Επιθεωρητών,                      Εσωτερικών Επιθεωρητών,                      Εισαγωγής/ παρουσίασης προτύπου,                      Ενδοεπιχειρησιακά.Για                  πρότυπα που αφορούν στα συστήματα: Διαχείρισης Ποιότητας ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ                  ISO 9001:2000, Περιβαλλοντικής Διαχείρισης ΕΛΟΤ ΕΝ ISO                  14001:2004, Διαχείρισης Υγείας και Ασφάλειας στο Χώρο Εργασίας                  ΕΛΟΤ 1801 και Διαχείρισης Ασφάλειας Τροφίμων HACCP ISO 22000.

                 Εισηγητές στα σεμινάρια είναι πάντοτε συντονιστές επιθεωρητές με                  μεγάλη διδακτική εμπειρία και πολλές γνώσεις στο αντικείμενο του                  σεμιναρίου.

πηγη :http://www.hrs.gr/

----------


## gvaggelas

*DNV Academy Piraeus* is giving a seminar based on its newly developed course 'Port State
Control' at the DNV premises, Akti Kondyli 26-28, Piraeus on *April 17*. Objective of this course is
to offer knowledge on the PSC scheme and the way it functions, in addition to the main technical
issues which are frequently reported as deficiencies or causing detentions. Detailed information:
Vassilia Dimitrakou, Tel: 210 41 00 200, Fax: 210 42 26 708, E-mail: pirmar@dnv.com

----------


## gvaggelas

French classification society Bureau Veritas (*BV*) is running a series of five-day courses for lead
auditors. A ISO 9001:2000 Lead Auditors Course will be held *May 2 to 9* which aims to provide
those attending with the ability to conduct quality audits based on the ISO9001 requirements. A
five-day ISO 14001:2004 Lead Auditors Course will take place *May 12-16*. This course on
ISO14001 and environmental management aims to provide professionals with additional skills to
perform audits. Through this certification, successful attendees will be able to demonstrate their
theoretical competence throughout the world. The French classification society is holding a fiveday
new OHSAS 18001:2007 Lead Auditors course *May 19-23* which seeks to provide
organisations with a set of H&S requirements which are auditable. This new course dispenses
theoretical, and preliminary knowledge to conduct H&S audits based on Occupational Health &
Safety Assessment Series (OHSAS) 18001:2007. All the courses will be held in BV's training
facility, 23 Etolikou Street, Piraeus, and each will cost €1,090. Information and registration is
available on website: www.bvtraining.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

The *Hellenic Management Centre* is offering a 'Ship Operation & Management' certificate
course which seeks to offer office staff and bridge watch officers with a more detailed knowledge
of the business of managing ships. To be held at the HMC's Piraeus training centre, each evening
*May 5, 7, 8, 12, 14, 15*, the course could serve as a preliminary to studying for the professional
examination of the *Institute of Chartered Shipbrokers* and candidates will receive a certificate of
attendance on completion of the course. Cost € 400. Further information: Hellenic Management
Centre, 49 Iroon Politechniou Avenue, 185 35 Piraeus, Tel: 210 4125 945, Fax: 210 4125 947, Email:
helmc@otenet.gr

----------


## master

Paidia i apopsi mou einai na pigainete mono se klaseis gia ekpaideusi.mporei na dinete kati parapano alla sigoura einai kalitera apo kapia kentra ekpaideusis pou plironoun apla gia na paroun tin adeia leitourgias.to 8ema einai na ma8eis kai kati...

----------


## Petros

Πιστευω πως οι κλασεις δεν πρεπει να επαναπαυονται στο γεγονος οτι ειναι διεθνως αναγνωρισμενες και θα πρεπει να προσπαθουν συνεχως για τη βελτιωση των εκπαιδευτικων προγραμματων / σεμιναριων τους.

Τα ρασα δεν κανουν τον παππα (ειδικα οταν δινεις 'κατι' παραπανω).

----------


## master

Exeis dikio alla den einai kalutero ap'osous einai idi aragmenoi stous kanapedes tous kai perimenoun tous pelates apla gia na dosoun to xarti??

----------


## gvaggelas

The two-day 5th annual *Greek Ship Finance Conference* aims to provide shipowners and
financiers with an insight into the changes and developments taking place within Greek shipping. To
be held *May 8-9* at the Ledra Marriot Hotel, Athens, the event will debate the global financial crisis
and how it will weigh on the economy and the demand for shipping; Discuss the orderbook in China;
Look at what defensive steps owners are taking to address the risk of oversupply of tonnage from
2009 onwards; The financing of the newbuilding orderbook going forward; and Discuss the options
for public companies whose shares trade below NAV. Speakers Include: John Xylas, Ion G.
Varouxakis, Harry Vafias, Stamatis Tsantanis, Michael Tartsinis and George Saroglou. Further
information: E-mail: joe.sims@informa.com , Tel: -+44 20 7017 6653

----------


## gvaggelas

While the international cruise industry benefits the EU economy by an annual total of more than€19bn, Greece, in spite of her historic role in cruising and all her strengths both as a destination and
as a highly strategic hub, barely manages to collect a tiny percentage of the benefits that come from
international cruising. In fact, compared to the achievements of other Med countries like Italy and
Spain, she appears isolated and very out of sync. On the basis of this logic, the Hellenic Association
of Tourist and Travel Agents (*HATTA*) came together with the *Seatrade Organisation* to make the
CruiseinGreece Conference possible. The event will be held at the Grande Bretagne Hotel, Athens
*June 25-27* will bring together high level executives specialising in itinerary design and destination
delivery from all major international cruise lines who will participate both as panelists and in the
workshops, in an interactive exchange of practical new ideas, views and information between the
cruise industry and Greek destinations. Among the goals of the conference is to present Greece's
great variety of both developed and potential cruise ports, as new and exciting options for future
itinerary planning. Equally important is to achieve a better all around understanding as to the terms
and conditions that would encourage cruise lines to augment their presence in Greek waters and
include more Greek ports in their itineraries. In essence, this conference is a creative forum where
new itinerary design ideas and shore excursion propositions will be exchanged. For delegates who
book a workshop table, it will also be an opportunity to present their specific destinations, their
tourism services and excursion capabilities, their infrastructure and special attractions and their
future development plans. Further information: HATTA, Greece, Tel: 210 9223 522.

----------


## gvaggelas

The next *Helmepa* training seminar under the programme 'The Road to Safe and Environmentally
Friendly Ships', will take place *May 6-9* at the premises of the Ceres Group (Euronav/Ceres
LNG/Unisea). Topics include: Oil Record Book, Ship Stability, Ballast water management, Port
State Control and Marine Risk Assessment.

----------


## gvaggelas

The Research Centre of the Athens University of Economics and Business (*AUEB*) is holding
its 18th seminar series, *May 15 - 16* on Shipping Derivatives and Risk Management. This seminar
will be held at the Savoy Hotel in Piraeus with registration open to *May 14*. Led by Professor
*Manolis Kavussanos* and Dr *Ilias Visvikis*, guest speakers will be: *Konstantinos Danikas*, ADM
Investor Services International; and *Kyriakos Attikouris*, md, FreightMetrics. Further information:
Petros Kalkanis, or Fragkiskos Gialitakis, Tel: 210 8665 371-3, Fax: 210 8676 265, E-mail:
petros@rc.aueb.gr, seminars@rc.aueb.gr , Website: www.rc.aueb.gr/kekopa

----------


## gvaggelas

The *DNV* Academy Piraeus, in connection to its training schedule for the 2nd tertiary 2008, has
announced three upcoming courses to be held in the DNV premises, Akti Kondyli 26-28. A one-day
course 'Oil Tanker - Hull Inspection' is set for *May 15*. Objective of this course is to offer knowledge
on the enhanced survey programme, corrosion and coating, inspections of critical areas of structures
for single/double skin tankers, verification and documentation of inspection, repairs including single
& double hull tankers, failures/casualties, elements of fatigue, CAS, acceptance criteria by Class, etc.
On *May 20 - 21*, the training course 'Efficient Maintenance Management' will be held with the
aim of providing an insight in mastery of maintenance management and will assist the participants to
enhance their knowledge on how to improve the quality of their vessel management and how to
reduce operational costs related to maintenance, spare parts and damages.
'Environmental Awareness' is the subject of a third course. To be held *May 21*, the course will provide
participants with a basic introduction into the nature of environmental impacts associated with
shipping, their causes and effects; present a brief overview of the key environmental regulatory requirements;
provide insight into industry best practice and available preventive and mitigation measures.
Further information on any of these three courses, contact: Vassilia Dimitrakou, Tel: 210 41 00
200, Fax: 210 42 26 708, E-mail: pirmar@dnv.com.

----------


## gvaggelas

The application of numerical simulation tools for assessing the ultimate damage stability of ships
will be addressed at the upcoming meeting of *SNAME* Greek Section, *May 22*. The discussion will
be led by *Frans van Walree*, project manager in the seakeeping department of Dutch company
*MARIN*, which is investigating the ultimate stability of both intact and damaged naval ships within
the Cooperative Research Navies (CRN) group. The CRN group was formed in 1989 to develop
methods to assess the dynamic stability of naval ships, as existing dynamic stability rules are based
on old fashioned hull forms, a more rational methodology was required to apply to modern hull
forms. A time domain simulation tool was developed to investigate the dynamic stability of ships in
extreme waves, for both intact and damaged conditions. A paper by van Walree will summarise the
fundamentals of the simulation tool and focus on its application for non-naval vessels. The evening
presentation will be held in the auditorium of Kristen Navigation, 354 Syngrou Avenue, Kallithea,
Athens and will be followed by a light reception. Participation fee: €5 for members and students and
€10 for non-members.

----------


## harry_24

*The Posidonia Exhibition Tuesday, 3 June to Friday, 6 June 2008 Hellenikon Exhibition Centre*  


*The Department of Shipping, Trade & Transport, of the University of the Aegean, Greece* 
invites you to visit our stand *No. 503,* at the *Posidonia Exhibition 2008*  
*Opening Hours:*  


*                                                        Tuesday 3 june 10:30 - 19:00*
 
wednesday 4 June 10:30 - 19:00 

Thursday 5 June 10:30 - 19:00


Friday 6 June 10:30 -17:00


*We are looking forward to seeing you !!!* 



*BSc, MSc & PhD, programs in Shipping, Trade & Transport* 


*2 Korai St, Chios 82 100; Greece; T. +30-22710-35200; F. +30-22710-35299; E: stt@aegean.gr; Also visit us at: www.stt.aegean.gr*

----------


## gvaggelas

On the occasion of its participation at *Posidonia*, New York College is presenting a seminar by Dr
*G.A.Gollan*, senior security director/consultant, on *June 4* from 11.00-13.00 hrs at exhibition's
seminar room. Title of the presentation is 'Rising Demand for Multi-Skilled Maritime Security
Expertise at Sea'. Participation confirmation *May 29* <FONT face=Times-Roman>or at New York College's stand no.645 during the
exhibition, by providing your full style and address, for the purpose of issuing the relevant Certificates
of Attendance. Further information: Nick Gousopoulos, New York College Educational Group, 38
Amalias Avenue, Athens, Tel:

----------


## gvaggelas

Incident investigation analysis and practical risk assessment courses are being held by *DNV* in the
DNV Academy Piraeus on *June 9*, *10*, *11*, Akti Kondyli 26-28, Piraeus. Objective of the course is to
offer knowledge on the application of an effective incident analysis tool for root cause analysis and
on the identification of the areas where the SMS needs to be improved. The course will provide
knowledge on risk management principles, risk identification techniques, technical systems and
emergency situations, risk evaluations.
An incident investigation analysis refresher and experience exchange workshop will be held *June
12* at DNV's premises to give the opportunity to the delegates to bring forward their own incident cases
in order to discuss the cause analysis and the conclusions drawn from these as well as to refresh and
improve their knowledge and skills in the terms of open discussion and workshop setting. It is noted
that this is a practical experience exchange event and not a lecturing course.
A Port State Control course is to be given by DNV on *June 13*. The objective of this course is to
offer knowledge on the PSC scheme and the way it functions, in addition to the main technical issues
which are frequently reported as deficiencies or causing detentions. Further information regarding
any of the three courses is available: Vassilia Dimitrakou and/or Maria Svolimi, Tel: 210 4100 200,
Fax: 210 4226 708, E-mail: pirmar@dnv.com

----------


## gvaggelas

*DNV* Academy Piraeus, has announced the courses 'Chemical Tankers-Design, Equipment and
Cargo Operations' for *June 17-18* and the 'Liquefied Petroleum Gas Carriers' for *June 19-20* to be
held in DNV's premises, Akti Kondyli 26-28. Objective of the 'Chemical Tankers' course is to offer
knowledge on typical design and equipment requirements for chemical tankers, carriage requirements
for individual cargoes, basis for issuance of 'List of permitted cargoes' and cargo operations regulated
by mandatory code/convention requirements. The 'Liquefied Petroleum Gas Carriers' course's aims to
offer knowledge on design and equipment requirements for LPG tankers, cargo containment and
cargo handling systems. Further information: Maria Svolimi, Tel: 210 4100 200, Fax: 210 4226 708,
E-mail: pirmar@dnv.com

----------


## gvaggelas

*DNV* Academy Piraeus is running a course under the general title 'Machinery' *June 19-20* at the
DNV premises, Akti Kondyli 26-28. The course aims to provide a knowledge of basic class systematics
related to machinery surveys, DNV's survey arrangements, boilers, propellers, bearings, use of
second hand components, EIAPP certificates (NOx emission) and risk areas related to engine room
fires.

----------


## gvaggelas

On *June 23-24* the *DNV* Academy Piraeus will hold a course on 'Bulk Carrier - Hull Structure' at
the DNV premises. Delegates will obtain knowledge on the basic hull strength and an understanding
on which are the most critical parts of the hull structure, how hull damages may affect the structural
integrity of the vessel and how to perform better hull inspections. Further information regarding both
these courses: Maria Svolimi, Tel: 210 41 00 200, Fax: 210 42 26 708, E-mail: pirmar@dnv.com.

----------


## gvaggelas

The Hellenic Association of Tourist and Travel Agents (*HATTA*) has linked with the *Seatrade
Organisation* to organise a conference addressed to cruising, *CruiseinGreece* Conference. The
event will be held at the Grande Bretagne Hotel, Athens *June 25-27* and will bring together high
level executives specialising in itinerary design and destination delivery from all major international
cruise lines who will participate both as panelists and in the workshops, in an interactive exchange of
practical new ideas, views and information between the cruise industry and Greek destinations.
Among the goals of the conference is to present Greece's great variety of both developed and
potential cruise ports, as new and exciting options for future itinerary planning. Equally important is
to achieve a better all around understanding as to the terms and conditions that would encourage
cruise lines to augment their presence in Greek waters and include more Greek ports in their
itineraries. In essence, this conference is a creative forum where new itinerary design ideas and shore
excursion propositions will be exchanged. For delegates who book a workshop table, it will also be
an opportunity to present their specific destinations, their tourism services and excursion capabilities,
their infrastructure and special attractions and their future development plans. Further information:
HATTA, Greece Tel: 210 9223 522.

----------


## gvaggelas

The 10th Annual *Marine Money* Greek Ship Finance Forum will take place *October 9* at the
Athens Ledra Marriott. Further information: Marine Money Greece, Tel: 210 9858 809, Fax: 210
9842 136, Website: www.marinemoney.com

----------


## triad

> κ για να ξαναγυρισουμε στα σεμιναρια που ειχα ρωτησει καιρο πριν, το hsa κατα τη γνωμη μου αξιζει Γνώσεις που συμπληρωνουν αυτα που πηρες απο το ΠΑΠΕΙ κ οχι ιδιαιτερα ακριβα. Από την αλλη, θα συμφωνησω πως η συμπεριφορα ορισμένων "διδασκοντων" ειναι αγενης ( ο τυπος του Ελληναρα που λεμε... αυτο!)


Τα σεμιναρια του hsa τελικα (αφού παρακολούθησα τα περισσότερα απο αυτά) είναι σε γενικες γραμμες ενδιαφεροντα-καποια επαναλαμβανουν αυτα που εχουν ειπωθει σε προηγούμενα σεμιναρια) όμως για εξεταστρα προκειμένου να παρεις το SGC ζητανε 210 €!! Αν υπολογισεις πως καποιος φοιτητης για να δωσει πρέπει να παρακολουθησει τουλ.14 σεμιναρια, το κοστος ανεβαινει πολυ.

----------


## gvaggelas

*Fotis Karamitsos*, director of the committee for sea transportation in Europe, will lead discussions
at a seminar *June 18* titled 'Greek Shipping and Passenger Shipping in the Modern World' to be held
at the Eugenides Foundation, Athens. Organised by the *Centre of Research for Progressive Policy**
*the event, to be coordinated by *Alkis Corres* will be divided into two sessions, the first discussing EU
policy and its relationship with shipping and the media, while the second will be devoted to Greek
passenger shipping. Other presenters are lawyer, *Elias Bissis* and professors *Maria Lekakou* and *Charilaos Psaraftis*. The event starts at 15:45 hours.

----------


## gvaggelas

Germanischer Lloyd Hellas (*GL Hellas*), in co-operation with GL Academy Training Services in
Hamburg, is running a one-day seminar: Damages to Machinery and Repairs *June 25* at the Piraeus
Marine Club. Participants will receive tips on structured damage analysis, an overview of general
requirements for "hot" repair work in the driving chambers of diesel engines, of significant damage
on diesel engines caused by the manufacturer, engine operation or engine design, of applicable repair
methods (temporary and permanent repairs) from a classification company’s point of view, and of
new repair methods using the example of a cross-head pin. Practical exercises complete the module.
The seminar and case studies will be conducted by *Norbert Erles*, head of the machinery and
repairs division, GL. A GL Academy Certificate of Attendance will be provided to all participants.
Cost: €350 a person including coffee breaks, lunch and seminar handouts. Further information: GL
Academy Hellas, 85 Akti Miaouli, 185 38 Piraeus, Tel: 210 4291 683, Fax: 210 4290 357, E-mail:
gl-academy-hellas@gl-group.com

----------


## gvaggelas

'Company/Ship Security Officer' and 'ISO14001 Maritime' are the titles of two courses being run
by the *DNV Academy* later this month. The first is on *June 25*, *26*, *27* and seeks to provide a ship
operating company manager or a ship's officer with the knowledge and skills to carry out his/her
responsibilities and duties as the designated CSO or SSO in accordance with the International Ship
& Port Facility Code.
The 'ISO14001 Maritime' will take the form of a workshop and will be held *June 26*, *27*. 0bjective
of this workshop is to focus on the best practices for the planning phase as required by ISO14001:2004
standard, through examples, exercises and brainstorming. Further information: Maria Svolimi,
Tel: 210 41 00 200, Fax: 210 42 26 708, E-mail: pirmar@dnv.com.

----------


## gvaggelas

The *Hellenic Management Centre*, in conjunction with the Institute of Chartered Shipbrokers
(*ICS*), has announced new dates for the Charter Parties – Disputes & Claims Seminar. To be run by
*Brian Benjamin*, the evening seminar *June 23*, *26*, *30 / July 2* will cover all aspects of charter party
disputes and claims for all ship types under a number of procedure. After the completion of the
seminar the candidates receive a certificate of attendance. Cost €300 for the seminar which will be
held for two hours each evening at the: Hellenic Management Centre, 49 Iroon Politechniou Avenue,
185 35, Piraeus. Further information: HMC, Tel: 210 4125 945, Fax: 210 4125 947, E-mail: helmc@otenet.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Η Ναυτιλιακή Λέσχη Πειραιώς με την συμμετοχή των καθηγητών Αλκη Κορρέ και Θάνου Πάλλη παρουσιάζουν ημερίδα με θέμα:*“FLAG STATE PERFORMANCE: AN EMPIRICAL ANALYSIS”*Η ημερίδα θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Πέμπτη 3 Ιουλίου στον 9ο όροφο της Ναυτιλιακής Λέσχης Πειραιώς_Πρόγραμμα Ημερίδας_Προσέλευση συμμετεχόντων                                                                 12:00
Καλωσόρισμα Προέδρου Λέσχης                                                                   12:15

*Ομιλητές:*12:30  
·        Δρ Αλκης Κορρές  - Πρόεδρος ΕΝΟΕ                                         
·        Δρ. Θάνος Πάλλης - Τμήμα Ναυτιλίας & Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών
       Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου       

*Ναυτιλιακό Πάνελ / Σχολιαστές*13:00

·        Κωνσταντίνος  Καλογερόπουλος – Πρόξενος Μάλτας             
·        Μιχάλης Πανταζόπουλος -  GeneralManager, LiberianRegistry
·        Θ. Ξενακούδης – MarshallIslands

*Ερωτήσεις από τους συμμετέχοντες και* 
*απαντήσεις από ομιλητές και μέλη του πάνελ        *                                        13.30

*Γεύμα & Λήξη*                                                                                   14.00

Η τιμή των εισιτηρίων είναι 60.00 ευρώ για τα μέλη μας και 80,00 ευρώ για τα μη-μέλη. Κρατήσεις γίνονται στην Γραμματέα της Λέσχης κα Καίτη Βιέννα στα τηλέφωνα  210-4293606.

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/articles/b...eptember-2008/

endiaferon, eidika edw pou exoun ftasei ta bunkers

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/articles/a...ation-seminar/

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/articles/3...ew-development


londinaki

----------


## gvaggelas

The 19th series of the Executive Seminar on Shipping Derivatives and Risk Management will be
held *September 30 / October 1, 2008*. The Research Centre of the Athens University of Economics
and Business (*AUEB*) is organising the seminar, led by Professor *Manolis Kavussanos* and Dr *lias
Visvikis* and featuring industry speakers: *Pierre Aury*, Clarkson Fund Management Ltd, and
*Panayotis Bachtis*, md OW Bunker Malta Ltd. Further information: AUEB, 46 Kefallinias Street,
112 51 Athens, Tel: 210 8665 350 / Fax: 210 8676 265 / E-mail: seminars@rc.aueb.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Bureau Veritas (*BV*) is holding a ISO 27001:2005 Information Security Management Systems
Auditors Course *September 29 - October 3* which uses a mixture of taught sessions, interactive
discussions, exercises, continuous assessment and examination to achieve its aims. The practical
exercises are based upon a fictional company but the procedures, work instructions and data are
typical and could relate to many different enterprises equally. The practical exercises have been
carefully designed to focus upon issues that commonly arise during Information Security audits. May
also interest those under the Sarbanes-Oxley Act. Running each day from 9:00 18:00, refreshments
and lunches are provided throughout the course for an all inclusive cost of € 1,500. Further
information: Anna Kalliantasi, training coordinator or Alex Tzortzopoulos training manager. Bureau
Veritas, 23 Etolikou Street, 185 45 Piraeus, Tel: 210 4063109 / Fax: 210 4063118 / E-mail: tr.greece@gr.bureauveritas.com

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/services/c...ars/index.html

DIAFORA ENDIAFERONTA COURSES EDW..
THA VALOUME KSI STHN KSEXWRISTH ENOTHTA GIA AYTA TOU LLOYDS

----------


## gvaggelas

The *DNV Academy Piraeus* in connection with its training schedule for the 3rd tertiary 2008, has
announced two courses – 'ISM Code Implementation' and 'Oil Tanker - Hull Inspection' – both to be
held at the DNV premises, Akti Kondyli 26-28. 'ISM Code Implementation' is a three-day course,
running *September 8*, *9*, *10*, and is addressed to those who need a basic and complete knowledge of
the ISM Code requirements. It covers all chapters of the ISM Code and guidelines which will
enhance the development and maintenance of a company's SMS. The 'Oil Tanker - Hull Inspection' is
a one-day course *September 11* and offers knowledge on the enhanced survey programme, corrosion
and coating, inspections of critical areas of structures for single/double skin tankers, verification and
documentation of inspection, repairs including single & double hull tankers, failures/casualties,
elements of fatigue, CAS, acceptance criteria by class, etc. For further information about either:
Maria Svolimi, Tel: 210 4100 200 / Fax: 210 4226 708 / E-mail: pirmar@dnv.com

----------


## gvaggelas

Germanischer Lloyd Hellas (*GL Hellas*) in co-operation with GL Academy Training Services in
Hamburg, is to hold a one-day seminar: 'Emergency Preparedness & Crisis Management' on
*September 15* at the Athens Ledra Marriott Hotel. A workshop introduces methods which allow
controlled decision-making under the conditions of great stress while the principles of crisis
management will be imparted and discussed in case studies. In particular the influence of the human
element of emergency situations is addressed. The seminar seeks to improve a company's emergency
preparedness and control of one's own behaviour in emergency situations especially persons responsible
for safety and/or security as well as members of the emergency response team. Case studies
will be conducted by Captain *Hans-Peter Eisfeld*, master mariner, marine superintendent, trainer,
ISO/RSO auditor and a GL Academy Certificate of Attendance will be provided to all participants.
With enrollment set for September 5 the cost is €350 including coffee breaks, lunch and seminar 
handouts. Further information: G. Livanis - Tel: 210 4291 682 or M. Papaioannou - Tel: 210 4291 683.

----------


## gvaggelas

Some 27 presentations will be delivered by 60 shipping industry professionals and reserachers
from 10 countries at the Second International Symposium on 'Ship Operations, Management &
Economics' organised by the Greek section of the Society of Naval Architects and Marine Engineers
(*SNAME*). Virtually every aspect of ship operation and management will be examined and discussed
during the two-day event to be held *September 17 - 18* at the Eugenides Foundation, Athens.
Symposium chairman, *Petros Lalangas*, manager, SNAME European Regional Office, Piraeus, said
"we are especially pleased with the high level of content of the papers to be presented". He said:
"They have been reviewed by a committee comprising 31 members from Australia, Belgium, Canada,
Cyprus, Greece, Japan, Norway, Turkey UK and the USA, who really know their subject. The presentations
go far beyond naval architecture and marine engineering for, as well as technical issues, the
symposium will address manning and the human factor, the concept of motorways of the sea, vessel
operation and environmental management." Further information: SNAME, 1 Kanari Street, 185 37
Piraeus, Tel: 210 4228 200 / E-mail: sname.symposium@hotmail.com

----------


## gvaggelas

*Platts* inaugural tanker economics conference is to take place in Athens *October 20-21* at the
Hilton Hotel. This event seeks to allow ship owners, operators and managers to maximise their
competitive position and awareness in the market, while limiting their exposure to price regulatory
and delivery risks. Among key areas that will be discussed are: The changing dynamics of the
shipping industry; Bunker focus; Risk and new build strategies; Assessing capital in shipping finance;
and The future. For further information: Tel +44 (0)20 7176 6658 or E-mail: Sheryl_paul@platts.com

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/articles/i...harterparties/

endiaferon seminario gia ships' operators k oxi mono

----------


## gvaggelas

The *DNV Academy Piraeus* is holding the classification society approved course 'Company
Ship Security Officer' on *September 24 25, 26*, at DNV premises, Akti Kondyli 2, Piraeus. Further
information: Maria Svolimi Tel: 210 41 00 200 / Fax: 210 42 26 708 / E-mail: pirmar@dnv.com

----------


## gvaggelas

A two-day seminar to assist negotiators acquire a methodology and systematic approach to
negotiating is being run by Bureau Veritas (*BV*) in the French classification society's Piraeus training
centre (23 Etolikou Street) *September 29 - 30*. Objective of the course is to help participants hone
their skills using the seven points of 'the good outcome' rule to prepare for a negotiation, learn
'negotiating tricks' so as to feel more secure in a negotiating environment by mapping the negotiation
process. Presentation language will be Greek though seminar material will be in English. Successful
delegates will receive Bureau Veritas accredited 'Certificate of Successful Completion'. Cost €500.
For further information: Anna Kalliantasi, Training Coordinator or Alex Tzortzopoulos, Training
Manager, Tel: 210 4063 109 / Fax: 210 4063 118 / E-mail: tr.greece@gr.bureauveritas.com

----------


## gvaggelas

Charting the course of world shipping trade and finance is the subject of a one-day conference to
be held at Zappion Megaro, *October 9*. Organised by the *Financial Times* and *Action Global
Communications Hellas*, the event will feature international and Greek speakers, including *Spyros
Polemis*, chairman of the ICS and president of the IFS and *Nicos Fistes*, chairman of Intertanko.

----------


## hatzibileus

Δυστηχώς το τελευταίο παίζει μόνο με πρόσκληση

----------


## gvaggelas

An 'Environmental Awareness' training course is being conducted by Norwegian classification
society *DNV* at its training academy in Piraeus, *October 1*. The course will provide participants with
a basic introduction into the nature of environmental impacts associated with shipping, their causes
and effects; present a brief overview of the key environmental regulatory requirements; provide
insight into industry best practice and available preventive and mitigation measures.
*October 2 / 3* the DNV academy Piraeus is conducting a 'Marine Risk Management' workshop
which will provide a practical methodology for implementation of risk management enhancing its
sound development.
On *October 2* a 'Port State Control' course focusing on the PSC scheme and the way it functions, in
addition to the main technical issues which are frequently reported as deficiencies or causing detentions,
will be held at the DNV academy, located at: Akti Kondyli 26-28, Piraeus. Further information
regarding any of the three courses contact: Maria Svolimi, Tel: 210 41 00 200 / Fax: 210 42 26 708 /
E-mail: pirmar@dnv.com

----------


## hatzibileus

http://www.ftconferences.com/shippingcongress/home.asp πλήροφορίες για το συνέδριο που αναφέρει ο gvaggelas
http://www.ftconferences.com/shippin...=0&m_nid=28755 όποιος θέλει μπορεί να γραφτεί εγώ πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου  στειλαν πρόσκληση.

2σημειώσεις 
1ον την ίδια ημέρα (μάλλον παίζει ανταγωνισμός) έχει το Greece Ship Finance Forum και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα είναι τα μεγάλα ονόματα της ναυτιλίας στο world shipping congress charting the course of world shipping
2ον αν και κάποιος άλλος από την κοινότητά μας παρευρεθεί ας με ενημερώσει ώστε να βρεθούμε μιάς και δεν έχω καταφέρει να έρθω σε καμία συνάντηση .....ακόμα

----------


## mastrovasilis

Η έγκριτη βρετανική οικονομική εφημερίδα Financial Times και η Action Global Communications Hellas διοργανώνουν το 1ο Παγκόσμιο Συνέδριο Ναυτιλίας την Πέμπτη 9 Οκτωβρίου 2008 στο Ζάππειο Μέγαρο. 

Είναι η πρώτη φορά που οι Financial Times διοργανώνουν συνέδριο στην Ελλάδα και η επιλογή του θέματος «Charting the Course of World Shipping, Trade & Finance» αποτίει φόρο τιμής στην ελληνική ναυτιλία και μάλιστα σε μια χρονική στιγμή σημαντικών ανακατατάξεων.

O κ. Ανάστασης Παπαληγούρας Υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής θα ανοίξει τις εργασίες του συνεδρίου. Το συνέδριο θα διαρκέσει μία ημέρα με ομιλητές διεθνείς και καταξιωμένους παράγοντες της παγκόσμιας ναυτιλίας οι οποίοι θα τοποθετηθούν στις εξελίξεις στην παγκόσμια οικονομία και στο θαλάσσιο εμπόριο. 

Η επιμέρους θεματολογία του συνεδρίου περιλαμβάνει τις ακόλουθες ενότητες: Developments in the World Economy and Sea Trade, Strategies for success in the Dry markets, Strategies for success in the Wet markets και Ship Financing: Risks and Profits. 
Το συνέδριο τελεί υπό την αιγίδα του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής και πραγματοποιείται με την υποστήριξη του ICS, της ISF καθώς και του BIMCO. Platinum χορηγοί είναι ο ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΣ ΤΥΠΟΣ και ο CITY 99.5 και Silver χορηγοί η ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ και η GRAND UNION. Media Partner είναι η LloydΆs Register Fairplay. Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να βρουν όλες τις πληροφορίες και τις λεπτομέρειες σχετικά με το συνέδριο στην ιστοσελίδα 
http://www.ftconferences.com/shippingcongress/home.asp.

πηγή. Marinenews

----------


## mastrovasilis

Lloyd's Register (LR) held its second 2008 Hellenic Technical Committee meeting on the 1st of October at one of their training centres in Piraeus. The meeting was chaired by Mr. Tseretopoulos, Technical Manager of Thenamaris and attended by LloydΆs Register CEO Mr. Richard Sadler.

Mr. Poulovassilis (Lloyd's Register Area Manager for Greece, East Mediterranean and Adriatic), in his introductory comments and in view of Mr.TseretopoulosΆ retirement, he expressed his gratitude to him for his successful term. He reminded to all that Mr. Tseretopoulos has been the first and sole chairman during the CommitteeΆs 12 years of operation and that during his chairmanship significant marine regulatory evolutions have occured like OPA90, Marpol 13G, LAN, IACS Unified Requirements for the Bulk Carriers, Double Hull Bulk Carriers discussions, Permanent Means of Access (PMA), Common Structural Rules (CSR), Coatings (PSPC), Emissions etc. During these 12 years, Mr.Poulovassilis said, the HTC managed to provide significant input to the technical discussions and contributed in shaping industryΆs perspective.

The Committee commenced with Mr. Tseretopoulos providing feedback on the CSR implementation from the OwnerΆs side, Mr. Vaugham Pomeroy (Lloyd's Register Technical Director) explaining the new procedure for issuing Corrigendae and the members of the Committee following with a lengthy discussion on these issues. Mr. Pomeroy then raised the Condition Monitoring topic and the forthcoming changes in Survey Procedures focusing on the acceptance of Condition Monitoring data for machinery surveys. The vision and future concept of LloydΆs Register's technical leadership was also presented to the CommitteeΆs members by Mr. Pomeroy. Concluding, other technical matters originating from the OwnerΆs input were discussed including issues on navigation lights, length of anchor chains, windlass design and proposed Rule Changes.

The Committee was concluded with the election of Mr. Vassilis Papageorgiou, Vice Chairman of Tsakos Shipping & Trading in the position of the Hellenic Technical Committee Chairman. 

The Committee has been attended by 40 people and was combined with a light dinner.

πηγή. Marinews

----------


## Morgan

GREEK SHIPPING SUMMIT
6 November 2008
Hotel Grande Bretagne, Athens, Greece


News Flash

Greek Shipping Summit to be addressed by Minister of Mercantile Marine, Anastasis Papaligouras.

At this pivotal time for the shipping industry the Greek Shipping Summit will address the fundamental questions raised by the dramatic events of recent weeks and their implications for the future.

With volatile markets, a record order book, the credit crunch, the crew crisis, increasing operating costs, what is the true prognosis for the industry?  

As in previous years, the afternoon session is devoted to a Parliamentary Debate, in which two teams of debaters will speak for, or against, the motion: ‘This House believes that new shipbuilding capacity now coming on stream will see past slumps repeated’.  This will be followed by a floor debate, giving all delegates a chance to air their views, and concluded with a vote on the motion before the house.


Engage your head and your heart at the only conference in Greece with a genuine and lively debate.  For the full programme and details of how to register click the following link:

http://www.greekshippingsummit.com/ 
____________________________________

----------


## polivios

Σεμιναριο στο Πανεπιστημιο Πειραιως Τεταρτη 5/11/08

Σεμινάριο με θέμα ''Η Liner ναυτιλία σήμερα και προοπτικές στα ολοκληρωμένα συστήματα μεταφορών'', στις 05/11/2008 και ώρα 11:00-14:00 στην Αίθουσα Συνεδριάσεων (Πορτοκαλί Αμφιθέατρο) στο Καινούριο Κτίριο.Ομιλητές: -Κα. Καλλίτση Νόνη, πρόεδρος CMA-CGM Hellas S.A.
 -Κα. Πετροπούλου Δήμητρα, sales representative CMA-CGM Hellas S.A.-μεταπτυχιακή φοιτήτρια τμήματος Ναυτιλιακών Σπουδών
              -Κος. Γκιζιάκης Κωνσταντίνος, καθηγητής τμήματος Ναυτιλιακών Σπουδών
                -Κος. Σαμπράκος Ευάγγελος, καθηγητής τμήματος Οικονομικής Επιστήμης
Πληροφορίες και δηλώσεις συμμετοχής στα τραπεζάκια της Δ.Α.Π.-Ν.Δ.Φ.Κ. στο παλιό κτίριο στο 2ο όροφο.

----------


## Michael

> Πληροφορίες και δηλώσεις συμμετοχής στα τραπεζάκια της Δ.Α.Π.-Ν.Δ.Φ.Κ. στο παλιό κτίριο στο 2ο όροφο.


Σε παρακαλώ φίλε μου, αν έχεις την καλοσύνη, μην αναφέρεις για τραπεζάκια κομμάτων εδώ πέρα δίοτι μου δεν ξέρω πως συγκρατήθηκα τρια χρονια να μην τα πέταξω καμμιά μέρα όλα μαζί έξω σαν το Ιησού Χριστό στο πρόναο με του εμπόρους...
Σόρυ για το άγαρμπο του ύφους αλλά αυτή φράση ισοδυναμεί με ψυχολογικό διακόπτη στο μυαλό μου. Μόλις "απέδρασα" (ελπίζω οριστικά) από ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο και βρίσκωμαι σε στάδιο "ανάρρωσης"... Και παλί σόρυ...

----------


## polivios

Σε καταλαβενω φιλε μου και δεν ειμαι εκπροσωπος καποιου κομματος. ΔΕΝ εκανα διαφημηση απλα το εγραψα για ευνποητους λογους..γιατι οπως λεει η ανακοινωση τους για να δηλωσεις συμμετοχη η για πληροφοριες πρεπει να μιλησεις με αυτους.Επομενως θεωρω αδικαιολογητη την επιθεση σου εφοσον δεν το ανεφερα ασκοπα ουτε για διαφημηστικους σκοπους αν γινει καποιο σεμιναριο στο παπει απο οποιοδηποτε κομμα ι φορεα εγω θα το γραψω διοτι σκοπος του forum ειναι η ενημερωση!

----------


## Michael

Ναι,ναι εντάξει φίλε, ουδεμία επίθεση, απλά είπαμε "ψυχολογικός διακόπτης" γαρ._ Καλά κάνεις και το αναφέρεις.

----------


## polivios

Εχεις το δικιο σου...Ο συνδικαλισμος στα πανεπιστημια δεν εχει τη μορφη που θα επρεπε καταλαβενω τη δυσανασχετηση σου και τη συμμεριζομαι..Ολοι ειναι αντιπροσωποι των κομματων οχι των φοιτητων.

----------


## Azzos

Stis 19 Noembriou  to proi (10:00) kai sto amfitheatrou ths sxolhs mixanikwn ston Aspropyrgo 8a ginei parousiasi twn timoniwn Rolls-Royce Rotary vane

----------


## gvaggelas

*EΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΗ ΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ*

*"Supply Chain Risk Management; ISO28000, TAPA, AEO**”*

*Τρίτη 2 Δεκεμβρίου 2008*

*Holiday Inn Hotel –Αττική Οδός*


_(40,2χλμ Αττικής Οδού, έξοδοι 17 & 18, Παιανία – Τηλ: 210 6689500)._











Το Περιοδικό της Ποιότητας *ECO**-**Q**,* συνεχίζοντας την παράδοση των εξαιρετικά επιτυχημένων συνεδρίων με αντικείμενο την *Ποιότητα,* διοργανώνει στην Αθήνα την *Τρίτη 2 Δεκεμβρίου 2008*, την επιστημονική ημερίδα με τίτλο: *"Supply Chain Risk Management; ISO28000, TAPA, AEO"*στο ξενοδοχείο *Holiday Inn* - στην Αττική Οδό.

*Η ημερίδα είναι υπό την Αιγίδα της Ελληνικής Εταιρείας Logistics και του ΣΥΝ**.**Δ.Δ.Ε&**L*

*Η ημερίδα* αυτή θα αποτελέσει την κορυφαία διοργάνωση της σειράς εκδηλώσεων για την Ποιότητα, τις οποίες διοργανώνει το ECO-Q με στόχο την προβολή της φιλοσοφίας της *Ποιότητας*, της *Εταιρικής Κοινωνικής Ευθύνης*, της *Επιχειρη&micro;ατικής Αριστείας* και της *Αειφόρου Ανάπτυξης.* 

Ομιλητές της Ημερίδας θα είναι οι *Δρ. Παναγιώτης Λαιμός,* Operations Manager G4S Telematix S.A. με θέμα ομιλίας *&#171;**Ένα**μοντέλο για την εκτίμηση του κινδύνου στις Οδικές Μεταφορές με χρήση της βάσης πληροφοριών* *TAPA**&#187;*, o κoς*Διονύσης* *Γρηγορόπουλος**,* *INTER NOVA*& μέλος Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου EELο οποίος θα αναφερθεί στην " ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ σημαντικός παράγων στην διαχείριση του SUPLLY CHAIN ",οκoς*Κωνσταντίνος Αντωνίου**,* Ειδ. Γραμματέας ΔΣ ΣΕΣμε θέμα &#171;Ο ρόλος των σύγχρονων πληροφοριακών συστημάτων στην ασφάλεια της εφοδιαστικής αλυσίδας.", ο κος* Κοσμάς Ξανθόπουλος**,*IRCA Registered Lead Auditor Hellenic Lloyd’s S.Aο οποίος θα μιλήσει για την "Ασφάλεια στην εφοδιαστική αλυσίδα: ISO28000, TAPA, AEO", ο κος*Ιωάννης Δερμιτζάκης**,* Accredited Associate of the Institute for Independent BusinessPliris.gr με θέμα&#171;Beware of Propellers&#187;, και o κoς*Πάνος Αντωνακόπουλος,* Χημικός Μηχανικός ΕΜΠ, Σύμβουλος Επιχειρήσεων Γ.Δ ΕΝΝΟΥΣ ΕΠΕ.Ο οποίος θα αναλύσει το θέμα&#171;Σχεδιασμός & Ανάπτυξη Συστήματος για την Διαχείριση της Ασφάλειας στην Εφοδιαστική Αλυσίδα: Προβλήματα και Προοπτικές&#187;. Αναμένονται και τελικές απαντήσεις Εισηγητών.

Κύριος χορηγός του συνεδρίου είναι η εταιρία *Ηellenic Lloyd’**s S.A*. Xορηγοί Επικοινωνίας είναι η εφημερίδα *ΚΕΡΔΟΣ* και οι διαδικτυακές πύλες http://www.supply-chain.gr, http://www.portEconomics.gr, http://www.theseanation.gr.

*Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες και δήλωση συμμετοχής ή παρουσίασης**:*
*Περιοδικό* *Eco**-**Q*
*κα Μαριάννα Ξανθάκη*
*T**ηλ. 210- 6026412*
*Fax** 210- 6026454* 
*E-mail:**ecoq@hol.gr.*

----------


## gvaggelas

Ξέχασα να επισυνάψω και την φόρμα συμμετοχής, όπου υπάρχει και το κοστολόγιο.

----------


## Queen Victoria

*The Institute of Chartered Shipbrokers*
*Greek Branch*
Administered by *Hellenic Management Centre*  
*σε συνεργασία με τον* *Ωκεανό (Σύλλογος Φοιτητών - Αποφοίτων Ναυτιλιακού Τμήματος Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιώς)* 
Έχουν την τιμή να σας προσκαλέσουν σε σεμινάριο με θέμα: 
*"**Maritime Salvage**"* 
που θα πραγματοποιηθεί την *Τρίτη 10 Δεκεμβρίου 2008*,  
στις *14:00 μμ* στην Αίθουσα Εκδηλώσεων του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιά 
στο Πορτοκαλί Αμφιθέατρο 
*Ομιλητές:* 
*Κος Νικόλαος Α. Τσαβλίρης* 
Chairman, ICS Greek Branch & Tsavliris Salvage Group 
*Κος Κώστας Κομνηνός*
Managing Director, Atlantic Management S.A. 
*Καθηγητής Αντώνης Αντάπασης*
Professor of Commercial and Maritime Law, University of Athens & 
Attorney-at-Law, A. Antapassis & G. Albouras Law Office  

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο παρακάτω link: 
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#/event.php?eid=114055670712 
ΣΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!! 
 :Wink:

----------


## gvaggelas

Πρόσκληση διάλεξης από το Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιώς

----------


## Queen Victoria

*The Institute of Chartered Shipbrokers**Greek Branch*Administered by *Hellenic Management Centre* *σε συνεργασία με τον* *Ωκεανό (Σύλλογος Φοιτητών - Αποφοίτων Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιώς)*Έχουν την τιμή να σας προσκαλέσουν σε σεμινάριο με θέμα:*"**Maritime**Salvage**"*που θα πραγματοποιηθεί την *Τρίτη 10 Δεκεμβρίου 2008*, στις *14:00 μμ* στην Αίθουσα Εκδηλώσεων του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιά στο Πορτοκαλί Αμφιθέατρο *Ομιλητές:*
*Κος Νικόλαος Α. Τσαβλίρης* 
Chairman, ICS Greek Branch & Tsavliris Salvage Group
*Κος**Κώστας**Κομνηνός*
Managing Director, Atlantic Management S.A.
*Καθηγητής**Αντώνης**Αντάπασης*
Professor of Commercial and Maritime Law, University of Athens & 
Attorney-at-Law, A. Antapassis & G. Albouras Law Office

----------


## Asterias

ΕΝΟΕ-An Economic Analysis of the Finance & Shipping Crisis

Δευτερα 15/12/08 18:00
Metropolitan Hotel

----------


## Asterias

MARITIME BUSINESS SCHOOL


ΚΥΚΛΟΣ
ΣΠΟΥΔΩΝ2009 

Εβδομαδιαιο Σεμιναριο : Η Ναυτιλιακη Επιχειρηματικοτητα 
σε Καλες και Κακες Εποχες. 


*9-12 Φεβρουαρίου 2009* 

info: κ. Άννα Κατσουλάκη, τηλ: 210-4836104

----------


## maro-themos

μηπως γνωριζετε και την τιμη του σεμιναριου???

----------


## rani(*)

http://www.ships.gr/?q=node/2428


an afto pou vrika einia swsto,anaferei analytika times kai wres,rikse mia matia. :Smile:

----------


## Asterias

*Τρίτη, 10 Φεβρουαρίου 2009* στις εγκαταστάσεις της *Global*trainingστις 

*19.00 – 21.00*.

Κεντρικοί Ομιλητές της παρουσίασης θα είναι:

·Ο Εκτελεστικός Διευθυντής της *Global*training, ο κύριος Στέλιος Λ. Ντότσιας όπου θα αναλύσει το θέμα:                                                 

 «*Πιστωτική Κρίση και Αλλαγές στα Διεθνή Λογιστικά Πρότυπα*»

 και 

·Ο Οικονομικός Αναλυτής  της C2BII, ο κύριος Χαράλαμπος Οικονομίδης, όπου θα παρουσιάσει τις 

«*Ραγδαίες Παγκόσμιες Εξελίξεις στην Οικονομική Ανάλυση μέσω επακριβέστατων μεθοδολογιών*».  

*Περιορισμένος αριθμός θέσεων. Συμμετοχή Δωρεάν.*

*WWW.GLOBALTRAINING.GR*

----------


## Asterias

*Επισυνάπτεται Πρόσκληση διάλεξης.*

----------


## iliaspatrik

Θέλω να εργαστώ σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο σαν σερβιτορος και μου εχουν πει οτι πρέπει πρώτα να παρακολουθήσω ενα σεμηνάριο σε σχολή εμποροπλοιάρχων.Ξέρει κανείς τι σεμηνάριο είναι αυτό

----------


## sea world

> Θέλω να εργαστώ σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο σαν σερβιτορος και μου εχουν πει οτι πρέπει πρώτα να παρακολουθήσω ενα σεμηνάριο σε σχολή εμποροπλοιάρχων.Ξέρει κανείς τι σεμηνάριο είναι αυτό


Swstika exeis file mou?? An oxi, auto einai :Wink:

----------


## lefteris22

Swsta an den exeis parei ta swstika/pyrosvestika tha ta parakolouthiseis gia peripou mia evdomada kai tha pareis ena pistopoihtiko to opoio apaiteitai gia tin ekdosi naytikou fylladioy.

----------


## Queen Victoria

Ο «Ωκεανός» (Σύλλογος Φοιτητών Ναυτιλιακού Τμήματος Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιά) σε συνεργασία με το Εργαστήριο Ολοκληρωμένης Λιμενικής Οικονομίας και Διοίκησης του τμήματος Ναυτιλιακών Σπουδών σας προσκαλούν στο σεμινάριο που διοργανώνουν με θέμα :


*"ΟΙ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑΚΩΝ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΣΤΗ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΗ ΒΙΟΜΗΧΑΝΙΑ"*

στην Αίθουσα Συνεδριάσεων (πορτοκαλί αμφιθέατρο) στο κεντρικό κτίριο του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιώς, την *Τρίτη 31 Μαρτίου* και ώρες *13:00 – 15:00.* 
Θα μιλήσουν οι:

§κ. Παναγιώτης Πετρουλής (*Γενικός Διευθυντής ΟΛΠ* *A**.**E*.)
§κ. Δημήτρης Σπύρου (*Προϊστάμενος Τμήματος Συστημάτων & Βάσεων Δεδομένων ΟΛΠ* *A**.**E**.*) 
§κ. Θεόδωρος Τσίτουρας (*Προϊστάμενος Τμ. Διαχείρισης Εσόδων ΟΛΠ* *A**.**E**.*).

Θα δοθούν πιστοποιητικά παρακολούθησης.

----------


## sea world

> Ο «Ωκεανός» (Σύλλογος Φοιτητών Ναυτιλιακού Τμήματος Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιά) σε συνεργασία με το Εργαστήριο Ολοκληρωμένης Λιμενικής Οικονομίας και Διοίκησης του τμήματος Ναυτιλιακών Σπουδών σας προσκαλούν στο σεμινάριο που διοργανώνουν με θέμα :
> 
> 
> *"ΟΙ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑΚΩΝ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΣΤΗ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΗ ΒΙΟΜΗΧΑΝΙΑ"*
> 
> στην Αίθουσα Συνεδριάσεων (πορτοκαλί αμφιθέατρο) στο κεντρικό κτίριο του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιώς, την *Τρίτη 31 Μαρτίου* και ώρες *13:00 – 15:00.* 
> Θα μιλήσουν οι:
> 
> §κ. Παναγιώτης Πετρουλής (*Γενικός Διευθυντής ΟΛΠ* *A**.**E*.)
> ...


Eνα σημαντικό σεμινάριο, καθώς γίνεται με τη συνεργασία του _Εργαστηρίου Ολοκληρωμένης Λιμενικής Οικονομίας και Διοίκησης του τμήματος Ναυτιλιακών Σπουδών_, που θα συμμετάσχουν και πολλοί που ζουν και εργάζοντε στο εξωτερικό!! :Wink:

----------


## MASTEF

paidia auto to seminario poso kostizei?

----------


## Asterias

Στα πλαίσια του προγράμματος διαλέξεων του Ελληνικού Ινστιτούτου Ναυτικής Τεχνολογίας, ο κ. *ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΙΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΠΕΤΡΟΣ*, Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος Rolls-RoyceMarineHellasAE θα αναπτύξει το θέμα: 


*«Κατασκευή και προμήθεια μηχανημάτων πλοίων»*  


H διάλεξη θα πραγματοποιηθεί την


*29η Απριλίου 2009, ημέρα ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ* 

και ώρα *18:00* 


στην αίθουσα Εκδηλώσεων του Ινστιτούτου (Σκουζέ 14, Πειραιάς) 


Η συμμετοχή είναι ελεύθερη.

_Λόγω του περιορισμένου αριθμού θέσεων παρακαλούμε επιβεβαιώστε τη συμμετοχή σας στο τηλέφωνο 210 4186062, (κυρία Μ. Μητσάκου) έως την Παρασκευή 24 Απριλίου 2009._

----------


## Asterias

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, 

αρχικά θα θέλαμε, να σας ενημερώσουμε πως είμαστε ένας όμιλος νέων ανθρώπων ηλικίας 18 – 30 ετών. Ο Όμιλός μας, Όμιλος Ροταράκτ Αμαρουσίου είναι μέλος της Παγκόσμιας Οργάνωσης του Διεθνούς Ρόταρυ που επιδιώκει την ανάπτυξη των ανθρωπίνων σχέσεων, την προαγωγή υψηλών ηθικών αρχών στις επιχειρήσεις και τα επαγγέλματα, την εφαρμογή της ιδέας της προσφοράς στην προσωπική, επαγγελματική και κοινωνική ζωή και τέλος την προώθηση της διεθνούς κατανόησης και ειρήνης.

Στα πλαίσια των δραστηριοτήτων μας, προγραμματίζουμε εσπερίδα, την 31η Μαΐου 2009, ημέρα Κυριακή το απόγευμα στο Δημαρχιακό Μέγαρο του Αμαρουσίου, με τίτλο “Business Review 2009” και θέμα την παρούσα χρηματοκοικονομική κρίση στην Ελληνική αγορά.

Σκοπός της εκδήλωσης αυτής είναι η επαφή του ακροατηρίου, με διάφορους τομείς της ελληνικής αγοράς, με τα προβλήματα που έχουν προκύψει από την τρέχουσα χρηματοοικονομική κρίση, η πιο σφαιρική ανάλυση της οικονομικής κατάστασης στην ελληνική αγορά και η παρουσίαση μιας πιο εμπεριστατωμένης εικόνας για το μέλλον.

Η εκδήλωση μας απευθύνεται σε επιχειρηματίες, στελέχη επιχειρήσεων, εμπόρους και φοιτητές.

Στο Business Review 2009, θα συμμετάσχουν εκπρόσωποι από φορείς της οικονομικής ζωής της χώρας.

Οι σύνδεσμοι – ενώσεις οι οποίοι θα εισηγηθούν του θέματος είναι οι εξής:

• Εμπορικό και Βιομηχανικό Επιμελητήριο Αθηνών

• Σύνδεσμος Επιχειρήσεων και Βιομηχανιών

• Σύνδεσμος Επιχειρήσεων Λιανικής Πωλήσεως Ελλάδος

• Σύνδεσμος Ανωνύμων Τεχνικών Εταιρειών 

• Ένωση Πλοιοκτητών Ελληνικών Σκαφών Τουρισμού

Την εκδήλωση έχoυν κληθεί να χαιρετήσουν ο Υπουργός Εθνικής Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών κ. Ιωάννης Παππαθανασίου και ο Δήμαρχος Αμαρουσίου κ. Γεώργιος Πατούλης.

Τη συζήτηση θα συντονίσει ο Καθηγητής του Οικονομικού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών κ. Εμμανουήλ Καβουσανός.

Για οποιαδήποτε σχετική διευκρίνιση καθώς και για δηλώσεις συμμετοχής παρακαλώ επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μας στα κάτωθι: 

Πρόεδρος Οργανωτικής Επιτροπής / Ταμίας Δ.Σ.
Μπουμπούκης Στράτος
Κιν.: *6977318209*
E-mail: rotaract.marousi@gmail.com  / bubukis022@yahoo.com 

Με τιμή και εκτίμηση,

Αναστασάκος Δημήτρης
Πρόεδρος Δ.Σ. Ομίλου Rotaract Αμαρουσίου.

*Είσοδος Ελεύθερη.

----------


## Asterias

*Business Review 2009 - Invitation*


Business Review 2009 Invitation2.pdf

----------


## Asterias

*International Conference on Applied Business and Economics (ICABE)* 

will be held from Thursday, *October 1st* to Saturday, *October 3rd, 2009* at the *Technological Educational Institute (TEI) of Kavala, Greece* . The ICABE 2009 will be the gathering place for academics and professionals from related fields from all over the world. 

The main goal of the ICABE 2009 is to provide an opportunity for academics and professionals from a variety of fields to meet and exchange ideas and expertise. An additional goal of the ICABE is to provide a place for academics and professionals with inter-disciplinary interests related to business-economics to interact with members within and outside their own particular disciplines. 

Special sessions for graduate students have been scheduled during the last day of the Conference. The best paper will be published in one of the three journals which participate in the conference. 

*Selected papers will be published in the European Research Studies Journal , in the International Journal of Computational Economics and Econometrics, in the International Review of Applied Economic Research and in the International Journal of Economic Sciences and Applied Research.* 

*www.icabe.gr*

----------


## Asterias

Ο Δικηγορικός Σύλλογος Πειραιά διοργανώνει Συνέδριο με θέμα:

*ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΗ ΕΥΘΥΝΗ: Θεωρητικές Εξελίξεις και Ζητήματα Εφαρμογής.*

Παρασκευή 26 Ιουλίου 2009 & Σάββατο 27 Ιουλίου 2009

Αίθουσα εκδηλώσεων Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πειραιώς Α.Ε.

Επισυνάπτεται το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα.

Έαν κάποιος φίλος παρευρεθεί, ας ενημερώσει. Εγώ θα είμαι σίγουρα τη Παρασκευή.


http://www.nomosphysis.org.gr/attachments/513/Prosklisi-Programma%20DSP.PDF

----------


## Asterias

*«Οι Επιχειρήσεις στην Κρίση: Επιπτώσεις και Προοπτικές στην Ελλάδα και Διεθνώς»*   (2-7-2009) Tην *Τρίτη 14 Ιουλίου 2009* και ώρα 18.00 μ.μ. το *ΙΟΒΕ*  και η *McKinsey & Company* οργανώνουν δημόσια εκδήλωση με θέμα «*Οι Επιχειρήσεις στην Κρίση: Επιπτώσεις και Προοπτικές στην Ελλάδα και Διεθνώς». 
*Η εκδήλωση θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο ΕΒΕΑ, αμφιθέατρο «Ερμής», Ακαδημίας 7, 6ος όροφος.

Τα αποτελέσματα έρευνας του ΙΟΒΕ με θέμα τις Ελληνικές Επιχειρήσεις στην Κρίση, θα παρουσιάσει ο Επιστημονικός Διευθυντής του Ιδρύματος, Καθηγητής Γιάννης Στουρνάρας.

Ο κ. Γεώργιος, Δ. Τσόπελας, Director της McKinsey & Company θα παρουσιάσει τη Διεθνή Εμπειρία.

Τον σχολιασμό των αποτελεσμάτων της έρευνας αλλά και την παρουσίαση της δικής τους εμπειρίας, θα κάνουν οι κκ. 
Γεώργιος Βασιλάκης, Πρόεδρος του Συνδέσμου Εισαγωγέων Αντιπροσώπων Αυτοκινήτων (ΣΕΑΑ),

Αναστάσιος Καλλιτσάντσης, Πρόεδρος της ΕΛΛΑΚΤΩΡ Α.Ε.,

Κωνσταντίνος Μαχαίρας, Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος της ΑΒ ΒΑΣΙΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΑΕ,

Αλέξανδρος Τουρκολιάς, Γενικός Διευθυντής του Ομίλου της Εθνικής Τράπεζας (ΕΤΕ) και

Θεόδωρος Φέσσας, Πρόεδρος της INFOQUEST A.E..

WWW.IOBE.GR

----------


## lefterismare

maritimesecurity


[FONT=verdana,geneva,lucida,'lucida grande',arial,helvetica,sans-serif]ship finance masterclass [/FONT]

----------


## lefterismare

www.lloydsmaritimeacademy.com/shipfinanceathens


www.lloydslistevents.com/maritimesecurity

----------


## lefterismare

ρε παιδιά ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει με αυτό το distance learning lloyds αν δινεις καποιο ειδος εξετασεων στο τελος που κυμαινονται τα διδακτρα περιπου  και αν μπορει τα παρακολουθησει φοιτητης και αν στο τελος υπαρχει καποιο ειδοσ πτυχιου? Κ ΨΑΧΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ... 

http://www.lloydsmaritimeacademy.com...g/overview.htm

----------


## AegeanIslands

Γνωριζει καποιος το λογο της μη λειτουργιας της σελιδας: pirmar@dnv.com

----------


## Natsios

> Γνωριζει καποιος το λογο της μη λειτουργιας της σελιδας: pirmar@dnv.com


Αυτο ειναι e-mail φιλε μου και οχι ιστοσελιδα

----------


## Apostolos

http://hsa.gr/

Σεμινάρια Shipbrokering ξεκιναν απο την Παρασκευή 25/09/09
Πληροφορίες επικοινωνίας εδώ

Το πρώτο δέν εμφανίζετε στη σελίδα seminar αλλα ενα τηλέφωνο στην ένωση θα σας δώσει την δυνατότητα συμμετοχής. Συστήνονται σε όλους όσους έχουν σχέση με την Εμπορική Ναυτιλία, όπως στελέχη ναυτιλιακών εταιρίών, shipbrokers, φοιτητές κτλ
Τιμή για το πρώτο ειναι 70 ευρώ

----------


## Asterias

The University of Piraeus Research Centre presents the     _6th Series_ of the Executive Training Course on 
*Measuring Market Risk with Value-at-Risk 
Methods, Implementation & Validation 
27 & 28 November 2009, Athens, President Hotel 
 
Academic Director: Dr. George Skiadopoulos 
*Assistant Professor, University of Piraeus 
Associate Research Fellow, University of Warwick 
gskiado@unipi.gr 
http://web.xrh.unipi.gr/faculty/gskiadopoulos/ 
*Registration Period*: Until 18/11/2009 - Early Bird Discount (15%) until 6/11/2009. Places are limited. 
*Certificate of Attendance* will be provided to those who will attend the course by the Research Centre of the University of Piraeus.

----------


## lefterismare

και ουτε μια εξτρα εκπτωση για τους φοιτητες του πανεπιστημιου.... αισχος εγω θελω να παω αλλα 750 που να τα βρω???

----------


## Asterias

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*
*ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΟ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ (Ο.Π.Α.)**ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΣΥΝΕΧΟΥΣ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ & ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΡΤΙΣΗΣ, ΚΕΚ / Ο.Π.Α.**ΠΕΡΙΛΗΨΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗΣ*Στο Κέντρο Συνεχούς Εκπαίδευσης & Επαγγελματικής Κατάρτισηςτου Οικονομικού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών (ΚΕΚ/Ο.Π.Α.) θα πραγματοποιηθεί το κάτωθι αυτοχρηματοδοτούμενο πρόγραμμα: 
*ΤΙΤΛΟΣ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΟΣ:* Εκπαιδευτικό πρόγραμμα σε *«Ναυτιλιακά Παράγωγα και Διαχείριση Επιχειρηματικών  Κινδύνων στην Ναυτιλία» (21η Σειρά)*
*ΕΙΣΗΓΗΤΕΣ:*  Καθηγητής Εμμανουήλ Γ. Καβουσανός (Ο.Π.Α.), Δρ. Ηλίας Βισβίκης (ALBA Graduate Business School)
*ΠΡΩΗΝ** ΕΠΙΣΚΕΠΤΕΣ** ΟΜΙΛΗΤΕΣ**:* Mike McClure, Navios Maritime Holdings Inc. (USA); Pierre Aury and Vassilis Karakoulakis, Clarksons (UK); Duncan Dunn, SSY (UK); Filimon Antonopoulos, Marfin Egnatia Bank (Ελλάδα); Panayotis Bachtis, OW Bunker Malta Ltd. (Ελλάδα); David Marais, SoftMAR (UK) και άλλοι.
*ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ**ΚΑΙ**ΩΡΕΣ**:* Το πρόγραμμα θα προσφέρεται σε δύο ανεξάρτητες θεματικές ενότητες δεκαέξι ωρών συνολικά (οκτώ ώρες σε κάθε ενότητα). Κάθε ενότητα θα διαρκέσει μια ημέρα. 

*ΘΕΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ:* *Η πρώτη ενότητα** (intermediate)* εισάγει τα στελέχη επιχειρήσεων στην έννοια της διαχείρισης του επιχειρηματικού κινδύνου μέσω της χρήσης προϊόντων αντιστάθμισης κινδύνου, καθώς και στην επεξήγηση των χρήσεων των ναυτιλιακών παραγώγων στην αντιστάθμιση του κινδύνου που απορρέει από την διακύμανση των τιμών των ναύλων (Forward Freight Agreements – FFAs, Freight Futures). *Η δεύτερη ενότητα** (advanced)* παρουσιάζει αναλυτικά τη χρήση των παράγωγων προϊόντων, τις στρατηγικές τους, και την πρακτική εφαρμογή τους σε βελτιστοποίηση θέσεων αντιστάθμισης κινδύνου που προκύπτουν λόγω της διακύμανσης των τιμών των καυσίμων, των επιτοκίων, των ισοτιμιών και των τιμών των πλοίων. Επίσης, καλύπτονται αναλυτικά: προχωρημένες στρατηγικές τιμολόγησης, εύρεσης του βέλτιστου αριθμού συμβολαίων για αντιστάθμιση κινδύνου, μέθοδοι υπολογισμού της μέγιστης δυνητικής ζημίας (Value-at-Risk) καθώς και επενδυτικές στρατηγικές με δικαιώματα προαίρεσης ναύλων (freight options).  
*ΥΛΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ:* *Ξενοδοχείο* *SAVOY**, Ηρώων Πολυτεχνείου 93, Πειραιάς. Η πρώτη ενότητα (intermediate) θα διεξαχθεί την Πέμπτη 19/11/2009 και η δεύτερη ενότητα (advanced) θα διεξαχθεί την Παρασκευή 20/11/2009.* 
*ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΕΤΑΙ:* Σε στελέχη επιχειρήσεων όλων των τομέων που σχετίζονται με την *ναυτιλία* και έχουν ενδιαφέρον στη διαχείριση και αντιστάθμιση επιχειρηματικού κινδύνου. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, στελέχη που έχουν παρακολουθήσει προηγούμενες σειρές αφορούν πλοιοκτήτες, εφοπλιστές, ναυλωτές, στελέχη ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών, νηογνώμονες, εταιρίες παραγωγής ενέργειας, ιδιωτικές επενδυτικές εταιρείες, λογιστές, ελεγκτές, νομικοί, χρηματοοικονομικές εταιρείες και τράπεζες, όπως επίσης και φοιτητές τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης.
*ΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΗ:* Σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες θα δοθεί *Βεβαίωση Παρακολούθησης* από το ΚΕΚ του Οικονομικού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι πρέπει να υποβάλλουν μέχρι και *16/11/2009* στο KEK του Οικονομικού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών (οδός Κεφαλληνίας 46, 6ος όροφος, *Τηλ:* 210-8665371-73, *Φαξ:* 210-8625553, *Ε**mail:* petros@rc.aueb.gr), ώρες από 10:00 έως και 19:00, τα εξής δικαιολογητικά: *(1)* Αίτηση, (*2)* Βιογραφικό. Θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας στις αιτήσεις. Υπεύθυνοι επικοινωνίας: Καλκάνης Πέτρος, Γιαλιτάκης Φραγκίσκος.

----------


## Apostolos

http://hsa.gr/

Νέο σεμινάριο του Hellenic Shipbroker Association

Θέμα: Loading - Discharging Procedures

Πληροφορίες επικοινωνίας εδώ

Ακόμα δέν εμφανίζετε στη σελίδα seminar αλλα ενα τηλέφωνο στην ένωση θα σας δώσει την δυνατότητα συμμετοχής. Συστήνονται σε όλους όσους έχουν σχέση με την Εμπορική Ναυτιλία, όπως στελέχη ναυτιλιακών εταιρίών, shipbrokers, φοιτητές κτλ
Τιμή einai ειναι 70 ευρώ (50 για σπουδαστές)

----------


## jennie

21 ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 20097Μ.Μ1Ο ΕΣΠΕΡΙΝΟ ΕΠΑΛ ΑΙΓΑΛΕΩΠΕΤΡΟΥ ΡΑΛΛΗ & ΘΗΒΩΝΑΙΘΟΥΣΑ ΑΜΦΙΘΕΑΤΡΟΥΤηλ.: 2105699597ΕΝΑΡΞΗ    7μ.μ.Χαιρετισμός από την Διευθύντρια του 1ου Εσπερινού ΕΠΑΛ Αιγάλεω Ελπίδα ΤσουκιάΟΜΙΛΗΤΕΣΝ. ΚΑΒΑΛΙΕΡΟΣ ,  Γενικος Διευθυντης ΕΕΑΓ. ΒΛΑΧΟΣ, Πρόεδρος Πανελλήνιας Ένωσης Πλοιάρχων Ε.Ν.Γ. ΚΟΥΦΑΛΙΩΤΗΣ, Αντιπλοίαρχος Γραφείου Προσέλκυσης Νέων στο Ναυτικό Επάγγελμα της ΔΕΚΝΙ. ΤΣΕΝΕΜΠΗΣ, Ναυτιλιακός Σύμβουλος του Ναυτικού Επιμελητηρίου ΕλλάδαςΗ. ΜΠΙΣΙΑΣ, Διευθυντής του Περιοδικού Ναυτικά ΧρονικάΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ & ΑΝΟΙΧΤΗ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΛΗΞΗ

----------


## Apostolos

*  ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*
*  													Νέα μαθήματα εκμάθησης  													χρήσης ηλεκτρονικών  													υπολογιστών για αρχάριους,  													από τη  Βιβλιοθήκη του  													Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου*

 

 *  													 													 Αθήνα, Δευτέρα 19 Οκτωβρίου  													2009*


*  To «ECDL  													equalskills», *   το ειδικόεισαγωγικό πρόγραμμα  													εκμάθησης της χρήσης  
  ηλεκτρονικών  													υπολογιστών για αρχάριους,  													διοργανώνει και φέτος για 6η  													συνεχόμενη  
  χρονιά η * 													Βιβλιοθήκη του Ιδρύματος  													Ευγενίδου.* Προτεραιότητα  													στο πρόγραμμα  
  δίνεται σε  													άτομα ηλικίας άνω των 40  													ετών, που δεν διαθέτουν  													γνώσεις χειρισμού  
  υπολογιστών. 													

  Το πρόγραμμα  													αυτό, συνολικής διάρκειας 15  													ωρών, υλοποιείται στο  													πλαίσιο της    
  υποστήριξης  													που παρέχει η *ECDL Ελλάς*  													σε κοινωφελή Ιδρύματα όπως  													το Ίδρυμα  
  Ευγενίδου  													και στόχο έχει την  													εξοικείωση των  													ενδιαφερομένων με τον κόσμο  													των 
  ηλεκτρονικών  													υπολογιστών και του  													Διαδικτύου και την εν τέλει 													* 													καταπολέμηση του*  
*   τεχνολογικού  													αναλφαβητισμού.*

  Η  													δραστηριότητα αυτή, την  													οποία έχει αναπτύξει η * 													Βιβλιοθήκη,* έχει σαν  													στόχο τη 
  συμμετοχή  													της στο γενικότερο  													προσανατολισμό του * 													Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδου* προς  													τη 
  διάχυση της  													επιστημονικής και  													τεχνολογικής γνώσης. Τα  													μαθήματα ξεκίνησαν το 2004, 													
  με αφορμή  													 τις αδυναμίες που  													εντοπίστηκαν στο κοινό  													ηλικιών άνω των 40 ετών σε  													ό,τι 
  έχει σχέση  													με το χειρισμό των  													ηλεκτρονικών υπηρεσιών της  													Βιβλιοθήκης και τον  
  εντοπισμό  													 πληροφοριών από τις  													προσφερόμενες  ηλεκτρονικές  													πηγές και το  
  Διαδίκτυο.  													Στο πλαίσιο αυτό, το * 													Ίδρυμα Ευγενίδου*  													συνεργάστηκε με την  *ECDL 													*
*   Ελλάς*  													που προσφέρει το *ECDL  													equalskills* σε όλους  													τους  ενδιαφερομένους.

  Η  													ανταπόκριση του κοινού είναι  													εντυπωσιακή. Αξίζει να  													αναφερθεί ότι από το 2004  													έως 
  σήμερα  													περισσότερα από 550 άτομα  													παρέλαβαν τα πιστοποιητικά  													τους, αποκτώντας  
  την ευκαιρία  													να εξοικειωθούν με έναν  													κόσμο που έως πρόσφατα  													αντιμετώπιζαν με  
  φόβο και  													καχυποψία!

  Ο νέος  													κύκλος μαθημάτων για  													αρχάριους ξεκινά στη  *Βιβλιοθήκη  													του Ιδρύματος*  
*   Ευγενίδου*  													τον Οκτώβριο 2009 και πάλι  													με την στήριξη της *ECDL  													Hellas*.  

  Η  													παρακολούθηση  των μαθημάτων  													είναι δωρεάν. Για  													περισσότερες πληροφορίες οι  													 
  													 ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να  													επικοινωνούν με το Τμήμα  													Υπολογιστών της Βιβλιοθήκης, 													
  στο  													τηλέφωνο: 210 9469647.


*   Γραφείο  													Τύπου*  
  Λία  													Πανταζοπούλου, τηλ.: 210  													9469684,  													e-mail:liap@eugenfound.edu.gr
  Ε.Γαρδίκη,  													τηλ.: 210 9469670,  κιν.:  													6977 901 950, e-mail:      													gardiki@eugenfound.edu.gr

----------


## Apostolos

*        ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΟ ΜΕΣΙΤΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΩΝ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΕΩΝ        * 
HELLENIC SHIPBROKERS ASSOCIATION
2, DRAGATSI STR., 185 35 PIRAEUS, GREECE
TEL:+(30210) 4220055, FAX:+(30210) 4220057
 E-MAIL: hsa@hsa.gr
WEB SITE: www.hsa.gr

ΘΕΜΑ: ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚO ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙO  

Ευχαρίστως σας ανακοινώνουμε ότι το Σωματείο μας διοργανώνει το δεύτερο επιμορφωτικό σεμινάριο πρακτικής της φετινής εκπαιδευτικής περιόδου, που αφορά στελέχη και εκπαιδευόμενους Ναυτιλιακών Επιχειρήσεων, καθώς και φοιτητές και σπουδαστές Ναυτιλιακών και γενικά όλους όσους έχουν ενδιαφέρον για το επάγγελμα του ναυλομεσίτη.
Το θέμα του σεμιναρίου είναι:

«INSURANCE - CLASS - P & I»
 ------------------------------

Εισηγητής θα είναι ο κ. Θωμάς Παγώνης
Η διάρκειά του θα είναι συνολικά 9 διδακτικές ώρες.

Το πρόγραμμα του σεμιναρίου είναι ως εξής:

ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ       2  ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ    2009    6-9 μ.μ.
ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ       4  ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ     2009   6-9 μ.μ.
ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ   6  ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ    2009    6-9 μ.μ.   

Σκοπός των σεμιναρίων αυτών είναι η μετάδοση της πρακτικής εμπειρίας και των γνώσεων των ναυτιλιακών παραγόντων προς τους μελλοντικούς Μεσίτες Ναυλώσεων και Αγοραπωλησιών Πλοίων, με τελικό στόχο την άνοδο του επιπέδου της Ναυτιλιακής αγοράς.

Οι συμμετέχοντες θα λάβουν σχετικό πιστοποιητικό.

Το σεμινάριο θα διεξαχθεί στα  γραφεία της Λέσχης μας, Δραγάτση 2, στον 7ο όροφο.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες επικοινωνήστε με την Γραμματεία 


Με εκτίμηση,
Η Επιτροπή Σπουδών

----------


## michan34

Βρήκα ένα πολύ καλό Portal για Σεμινάρια στην διεύθυνση http://www.semifind.gr
Έχει πολλά Σεμινάρια για πολλές ειδικότητες!

----------


## gvaggelas

ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΗ Εργαστηρίου Διοίκησης Ναυτιλιακών και Λιμενικών Επιχειρήσεων Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου.

ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ:    
ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΟ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟ & ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗ

----------


## Tolaros

*Γνωρίστε από κοντά την Ανάλυση Ρίσκου και τις Σύγχρονες Μεθόδους Λήψης Αποφάσεων με το λογισμικό της Palisade.*

*Τετάρτη 27 Ιανουαρίου 2010 14:00 μμ, στο ξενοδοχείο Χανδρής Metropolitan, Λεωφ. Συγγρού 385, Αθήνα*

Η Palisade μαζί με την Nomitech, τον επίσημο αντιπρόσωπό της στην Ελλάδα, προκειμένου να παρουσιάσουν τις νέες εκδόσεις των προγραμμάτων @Risk 5.5 και DecisionTools Suite 5.5, διοργανώνουν στην Αθήνα, στις 27 Ιανουαρίου στις 14:00, *δωρεάν* σεμινάριο ανάλυσης ρίσκου και λήψεως αποφάσεων, στο ξενοδοχείο Metropolitan. Το σεμινάριο στοχεύει στο να παρουσιάσει σε εταιρείες και επαγγελματίες τα πλεονεκτήματα της χρήσης των Προγραμμάτων *Risk Analysis*, που έχουν μεγάλη εφαρμογή στο χώρο της Ναυτιλίας και των logistics και να δείξει σε υπάρχοντες χρήστες πώς οι νέες εκδόσεις μπορούν να προσθέσουν ακόμα περισσότερη αξία στις επιχειρήσεις τους. 
Η ημερίδα αποτελεί μέρος της προσπάθειας της Palisade να γνωρίσει σε τοπικό επίπεδο, όλους τους πελάτες ή πιθανούς πελάτες της, και της προσπάθειας της Nomitech να προωθήσει και να γνωστοποιήσει στον Ελληνικό χώρο τις σύγχρονες μεθόδους λήψης αποφάσεων και ποσοτικοποίησης του Ρίσκου. 
Η ημερίδα αυτή:
• Θα παρουσιάσει ζωντανά παραδείγματα με το @Risk, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των νέων χαρακτηριστικών και βελτιώσεών του @Risk 5.5.
• Θα αναδείξει τα επιχειρηματικά πλεονεκτήματα που προσδίδονται από την χρήση των άλλων προϊόντων του DecisionTools Suite.
• Θα παρουσιάσει εφαρμογές του @Risk και Decision Tools σε διαφορετικούς κλάδους
• Θα εξηγήσει τους λόγους για τους οποίους περισσότερο από το 90% των Fortune 100 εταιρειών χρησιμοποιούν τα προγράμματα της Palisade για καλύτερες αποφάσεις.
Δήλωση Συμμετοχής:
Για να δηλώσετε τώρα συμμετοχή κάντε κλίκ στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο:
http://www.nomitech.gr/cms/el/s/pali...egisterSeminar

----------


## gvaggelas

Βραβεία Ευκράντη για τις ναυτιλιακές προσωπικότητες της χρονιάς 2009

----------


## gvaggelas

*Capital Link Greek Shipping Forum "Accesing Capital in Today's Markets"

Registration subject to email verification by Capital Link.

http://www.capitallinkforum.com/ship...ns/signup.html 
*

----------


## gvaggelas

Ο Σύλλογος Αποφοίτων του Τμήματος Ναυτιλίας και Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών (TNEY) Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου σας καλεί στην εναρκτήρια εκδήλωσή του την Παρασκευή 5 Μαρτίου και ώρα 18.00 στην βιβλιοθήκη *"*Καίτη Λασκαρίδου*"* (*Πραξιτέλους 169 και Μπουμπουλίνας, Πειραιάς)* *με θέμα «Προοπτικές απασχόλησης αποφοίτων ναυτιλιακών τμημάτων».*

----------


## gvaggelas

Αποτελέσματα απονομής βραβείων Ευκράντη.

----------


## gvaggelas

Το HellenicLloydΆs σε συνεργασία με την Ένωση Εφοπλιστών Ναυτιλίας Μικρών Αποστάσεων μας δημιούργησαν ένα σύντομο και εμπεριστατωμένο σεμινάριο με ειδικές παρουσιάσεις στα θέματα των καυσίμων ναυτιλίας και των εκπομπών οξειδίων του θείου, καθώς και της σημαντικότητας των αναλύσεων των καυσίμων, ως μέτρου απόδειξης περιβαλλοντικής ευαισθησίας.

Συγκεκριμένα, θα παρουσιασθούν τα εξής θέματα:

Αναθεωρημένο Παράρτημα VI ( AirPollution) της Διεθνής Σύμβασης της Marpol και EUDirective 2005/33/ECΤο θείο και οι τεχνικές επιπτώσεις στα ναυτικά μηχανολογικά συστήματα Αναλύσεις καυσίμων και προληπτική συντήρηση Συμβουλευτικές υπηρεσίες (FOBAS)_Fuel Analysis for Short-Sea Shipping_ ISO 8217 – Marine Fuel Standard Διοξείδιο του άνθρακα και η Συμφωνία της Κοπεγχάγης 
Σας καλούμε να συμμετάσχετε με τη παρουσία εκπροσώπου σας την *15η Απριλίου 2010 στις 16.30* στην Ένωση μας. Οι συμμετέχοντες θα αποκομίσουν πληθώρα γνώσεων και τις τελευταίες πληροφορίες στον τομέα της περιβαλλοντικής νομοθεσίας και έλεγχου ποιότητας των καυσίμων, με πολλές ευκαιρίες για διάλογο και ανοιχτές ερωτήσεις / απαντήσεις. 

*ΑΚΤΗ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ 81, 185 38 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ – 81,* *AKTI MIAOULI, 185 38 PIRAEUS-GREECE**TEL:+30 210 4526236 – FAX:+30 21 4280184, e-mail: eenma@ath.forthnet.gr –http://www.shortsea.gr*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

To *Derivatives**.**gr* διοργανώνει στις 18 Μαΐου 2010 στο αμφιθέατρο του Ιδρύματος Εικαστικών Τεχνών και Μουσικής Β&Μ Θεοχαράκη (_Βασ. Σοφίας 9 & Μέρλιν 1, διαγώνια απέναντι από τη Βουλή_) συνέδριο Διαχείρισης Πλούτου & Περιουσίας.  Υψηλού κύρους ομιλητές θα συμμετέχουν από την J.P.Morgan Asset Management, Πειραιώς Asset & Wealth Management, Schroder Investment Management, EFG Eurobank και Prologue Capital Management.

Σκοπός του συνεδρίου είναι να βοηθήσει τους ενδιαφερόμενους να αποκτήσουν μία ολιστική εικόνα στο πλαίσιο της διαχείρισης της περιουσίας με ταυτόχρονη ανάπτυξη της μακροοικονομικής κατάστασης στο παγκόσμιο και εγχώριο περιβάλλον.   

Στο *1ο πάνελ* που αφορά καθαρά τη διαχείριση της περιουσίας εύπορων επενδυτών, οι συμμετέχοντες θα έχουν τη δυνατότητα να ακούσουν την ανάπτυξη θεμάτων όπως είναι:
• Ποιες είναι οι διαφορές μεταξύ των υπηρεσιών που προσφέρουν τα τμήματα Private Banking/Wealth Management των ελληνικών τραπεζών σε σχέση με τους ξένους ομολόγους τους, 
• Οι έλληνες Private Bankers / Wealth Managers (PB-WM) είναι αρκετά ικανοί για να δώσουν τις κατάλληλες λύσεις διαχείρισης περιουσίας στους πελάτες τους;
• Πώς μπορούν οι PB-WM να προβούν σε αποτελεσματική διαχείριση των χαρτοφυλακίων των πελατών τους σε ένα τόσο επικίνδυνο περιβάλλον;
• Έχουν προσαρμοστεί οι PB-WM στις δυσκολίες και τις νέες ευκαιρίες της τρέχουσας δεκαετίας;
• Ποια διάρθρωση και τι είδους διαχείριση είναι κατάλληλες για ένα family office;
• Είναι τελικά αποτελεσματικό για έναν εύπορο επενδυτή ιδιώτη να δημιουργήσει και να διατηρήσει δική του ομάδα διαχείρισης της περιουσίας του; Ποια είναι τα πλεονεκτήματα / μειονεκτήματα;
• Πώς θα μπορούσαν οι εύποροι επενδυτές να παρακολουθούν και να αξιολογούν τις υπηρεσίες που τους προσφέρουν οι PB-WM τους;
• Ποια θα πρέπει να είναι η πολιτική ανταμοιβής με bonus και άλλα κίνητρα που αφορούν τους Συμβούλους;  

Στο *2ο πάνελ*, θα δοθεί η δυνατότητα στους συνέδρους να σχηματίσουν μία πολύ καλή εικόνα για το που μας οδηγούν οι εξελίξεις σε μακρο-οικονομικό επίπεδο. Κρίνεται σημαντικότατο για τους εύπορους επενδυτές να γνωρίζουν τις νέες δυναμικές που δημιουργούνται τα επόμενα τρίμηνα σε θέματα όπως είναι:

• Έχει τελειώσει η κρίση ή ακόμη έχουμε μακρύ δρόμο παρακάτω;
• Έχουν περάσει για την ελληνική αγορά τα χειρότερα ή υπάρχουν και άλλα κρυφά σημεία που θα πρέπει να τα αντιμετωπίσουμε σύντομα;
• Μήπως η τρέχουσα παγκόσμια δημοσιονομική πολιτική οδηγεί σε μία τεράστια “Φούσκα Χρέους”;
• Πόσο σημαντικό πρόβλημα είναι η διαφορά απόψεων του G8 για την αντιμετώπιση ρυθμιστικών/κανονιστικών χρηματοοικονομικών θεμάτων;
• Έχει εξαλειφθεί ο κίνδυνος μίας συστημικής κρίσης και αν ναι σε μικρό ή σε μεγάλο βαθμό;
• Πόσο γρήγορα θα μπορέσει η Fed να αυξήσει τα επιτόκια για να αντισταθμίσει τα κίνητρα που έχουν δοθεί μέσω της δημοσιονομικής πολιτικής;
• Θα πρέπει να διατηρήσει η ΕΚΤ τα επιτόκιά της χαμηλά σε ένα περιβάλλον που επιβάλλεται στις κυβερνήσεις να περικόψουν τις δαπάνες τους;
• Ένα υποτιμημένο ευρώ είναι τελικά καλό για τους ευρωπαίους ή όχι;
• Οι επενδύσεις σε αναδυόμενες αγορές είναι σωστή επενδυτική στρατηγική την τρέχουσα εποχή ή παρουσιάζουν μόνον κάποιες ευκαιρίες σε μερικούς τομείς μόνον;

*Αναλυτικό Πρόγραμμα*
*Πάνελ I: “Είναι η διαχείριση πλούτου-περιουσίας επαρκής και αποτελεσματική από τα τμήματα Wealth Management-Private Banking των ελληνικών τραπεζών για τους εύπορους επενδυτές;* 
•“Διαχείριση Πλούτου: Μαθήματα από τη Κρίση. Το συνεχώς νέο δυναμικό περιβάλλον που δημιουργείται μπροστά μας, τι σημαίνει για τους εύπορους επενδυτές (HNWIs) και για τα χρηματοπιστωτικά ιδρύματα; ”  Σιώκος Σταύρος, Ph. D.  Επικεφαλής του Asset & Wealth Management (Asset Management, Wealth Management, Private Equity & Alternative Investments), Τράπεζα Πειραιώς.
•“Private Banking ελληνικών τραπεζών έναντι Private Banking ξένων τραπεζών. Πλεονεκτήματα και μειονεκτήματα μέσα από εμπειρική ανάλυση”. Αρχοντίδης Δημοσθένης, Ph.D., Αναπληρωτής Γενικός Διευθυντής – Επικεφαλής της ομάδος Private Banking. EFG Eurobank Ergasias, S.A.
•“Family Offices: Πλήρης Έλεγχος για Εύπορους (Ultra High Net Worth) Επενδυτές & Οικογένειες”. Γρηγοριάδης Κωνσταντίνος, Επικεφαλής Επενδύσεων, Steadfast Management Corp. 

*Panel II: Investment Outlook* 
•“Δημογραφικές Τάσεις & Επενδύσεις”. Elliott Tom, Global Strategist, J.P. Morgan Asset Management.
•“Δημοσιονομικό Χρέος και Πληθωρισμός”. Jelf Tomas, Chief Economist, Prologue Capital, UK.
•“Μακροοικονομική Προοπτική σε Παγκόσμιο Επίπεδο”. Γουδινάκος Στράτος, CEO, Ulysses Capital Management.
•“Μετοχές σε Μακροπρόθεσμη Ανάλυση και Υποδομές σε Αναδυόμενες Αγορές: Πυλώνας Νέων Ευκαιριών;” Pietro Grassano, Vice President, Head of Greek Sales at J.P. Morgan Asset Management
•“Ισοτιμίες Νομισμάτων: Πώς να πετύχετε διασπορά σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο χωρίς μετοχικό ή ομολογιακό ρίσκο στις αναδυόμενες και ανεπτυγμένες αγορές. ” Hardeep Dogra, Global Currency Fund Manager, Schroder Investment Management Limited  
_Το συνέδριο θα πραγματοποιηθεί στην αγγλική γλώσσα_*Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, παρακαλούμε επικοινωνήστε με τον κ. Αθανάσιο Τριανταφυλλάκη στο 210-6846329 ή επισκεφθείτε το* *www.derivatives.gr**  ή στο* *www.wealth-management.gr* 


*Το* *n@utilia.gr** είναι χορηγός ιστοσελίδας.*

----------


## mpoumpoulina

*The Greek Section of* 
*The Society of Naval Architects* 
*and Marine Engineers (SNAME*) 
*C/O: ELKCO MARINE CONSULTANTS (GR) – Kanari 1 Str., 18537 Piraeus-Greece**Tel.: +30 210 4528207, Fax: 210-4526260. E-mail: sname@elkco.gr**Executive Committee: P. Lalangas, Chairman; J. Kokarakis, Vice Chairman; K. Maounis, Secretary/Treasurer; N. Dionissopoulos,* *Membership Chairman; D.Lyridis, Papers Chairman*    April 1st, 2010Dear SNAME Member,

We are pleased to invite you to attend our eighth technical meeting for the 2009-2010 season, during which Mr. Gijsbert De Jong of Bureau Veritas, Bulk Carrier and Container Development Manager, will speak on the subject of:
*“Some Hydro-Structural Aspects of Large Container Ships”*The development of super post-panamax container ships is providing much needed ecomomy-of-scale advantages to liner operator s. And with the extension of the Panama Canal firmly underway, the NPX (New PanamaX) class of container ships is expected to open new trade perspectives starting 2014. In order to facilitate the increased cargo carrying capacity the main dimensions of ultra large container ships have been extrapolated beyond known boundaries of experience. And that brings foreward the ancient question of ship design whether such extrapolation could lead to structural reliability question s. In the case of ultra large container ships particular attention is to be paid to the dynamic hydro-structural behaviour of the relatively flexible hull girder. The main concern is with regard to vibratory structural response and associated fatigue damage caused by whipping and springing. The presentation will explain these phenomena in detail and outline the BV methodology for analysis and risk mitigation related to structural failure. The effect of hull girder flexibility on container stows and lashing systems is another key point of attention, which will be discussed on the basis of the results of full scale measurements and model testing, taking into account operational issues with regard to container weight and content (declared versus actual). Some suggestions for improvement of reliability will be discussed.

Date and location for our meeting are:
*Date                :           Thursday, April 15th, 2010*

*Time                :           7.00 pm*
*Location          :           The auditorium of Maran Tankers Inc.  (ex Kristen Navigation).*
*                                    354 Syngrou Ave. (building before the Onassion Hospital )*
*                                    Kallithea , Athens*
After the meeting hors d’oeuvres, wine, soft drinks, cake etc. will be served.
The participation fee is 5 euros for members and students and 10 euros for non-members, which will be paid at the entrance prior to the start of the meeting.
We look forward to seeing you on April 15th! 
*BEST WISHES FOR THE EASTER HOLIDAY !!*
Very truly yours,for the SNAME Greek SectionPetros Lalangas                                                     Kostas Maounis                             Chairman                                                         Secretary/Treasurer

PS: The ninth technical meeting of our Section will take place on May 20th, when Prof J. Proussalidis of NTUA will speak on the subject of "A Compendium of Problems Related to Ship Design from an Electrical Engineering point of View".

----------


## mpoumpoulina

Το τμήμα της ελληνικής

Ο Σύλλογος Ναυτικών Αρχιτεκτόνων

και Μηχανικοί Πλοίων (SNAME)

C / O: ELKCO MARINE CONSULTANTS (GR) - Κανάρη 1 Str., 18537 Πειραιάς, Ελλάδα

Tηλ.: 30 210 4528 207, Fax: 210-4526260. E-mail: sname@elkco.gr

Εκτελεστική Επιτροπή: Lalangas Π., πρόεδρος? Kokarakis J., αντιπρόεδρος? Maounis Κ., Γραμματέας / Ταμίας? Dionissopoulos Ν., πρόεδρος Σύνθεση? Lyridis D., πρόεδρος Papers



    1 Απριλίου, 2010

Αγαπητέ Τα SNAME,



Είμαστε στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας καλέσω να παραστεί έγδοο τεχνική συνάντηση μας για τη σεζόν 2009-2010, στη διάρκεια της οποίας ο κ. Gijsbert De Jong του Bureau Veritas, Bulk Carrier και Container Development Manager, θα μιλήσει με θέμα:

"Κάποιοι Hydro-Διαρθρωτικές πτυχές της μεγάλα πλοία μεταφοράς εμπορευματοκιβωτίων"

Η ανάπτυξη των σούπερ πλοίων μεταφοράς εμπορευματοκιβωτίων Post-Panamax παρέχει τόσο αναγκαία ecomomy-της κλίμακας πλεονεκτήματα για επένδυση φορέα s. Και με την επέκταση της Διώρυγας του Παναμά σταθερά σε εξέλιξη, η NPX (New Panamax) κατηγορία των πλοίων μεταφοράς εμπορευματοκιβωτίων αναμένεται να ανοίξει νέες προοπτικές του εμπορίου αρχίζουν το 2014. Προκειμένου να διευκολυνθεί η αύξηση της μεταφορικής ικανότητας από τις κύριες διαστάσεις των εξαιρετικά μεγάλα πλοία μεταφοράς εμπορευματοκιβωτίων έχουν γίνει προβολή πέρα γνωστών ορίων της εμπειρίας. Και αυτό φέρνει Πρόλογος το αρχαίο θέμα του πλοίου, το σχεδιασμό αν μια τέτοια αναγωγή θα μπορούσε να οδηγήσει σε διαρθρωτικές ζήτημα αξιοπιστίας s. Στην περίπτωση των εξαιρετικά μεγάλων πλοίων μεταφοράς εμπορευματοκιβωτίων ιδιαίτερη προσοχή πρέπει να δοθεί στην δυναμική υδρο-δομική συμπεριφορά του σχετικά ελαστική δοκό κύτους. Η κύρια ανησυχία είναι σε σχέση με δονητικό απάντηση διαρθρωτικού χαρακτήρα και των συναφών κόπωση ζημιών που προκαλούνται από μαστίγωμα και ελαστικών. Η παρουσίαση θα εξηγήσει αυτά τα φαινόμενα λεπτομερώς και θα περιγράφεται η μεθοδολογία BV για την ανάλυση και την άμβλυνση των κινδύνων που σχετίζονται με δομικές ελλείψεις. Η επίδραση της γάστρας ευελιξίας δοκό για stows δοχείο και αγκύρωσης των συστημάτων είναι ένα άλλο βασικό σημείο της προσοχής, η οποία θα συζητηθεί, με βάση τα αποτελέσματα των μετρήσεων πλήρους κλίμακας και των δοκιμών μοντέλου, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τις επιχειρησιακές θεμάτων που αφορούν το βάρος των εμπορευματοκιβωτίων και του περιεχομένου ( κηρυχθεί έναντι πραγματική). Μερικές προτάσεις για τη βελτίωση της αξιοπιστίας θα πρέπει να συζητηθούν.



Ημερομηνία και τον τόπο για τη συνάντησή μας είναι οι εξής:

Ημερομηνία: Πέμπτη 15 Απριλίου του 2010
Ώρα: 7.00 pm

Τοποθεσία: Η αίθουσα εκδηλώσεων του Maran Tankers Inc (πρώην Kristen Navigation).

                                    Λεωφ. Συγγρού 354. (Κτίριο πριν από το Ωνάσειο Νοσοκομείο)

                                    Καλλιθέα, Αθήνα

Μετά τη συνάντηση hors d'oeuvres, κρασί, αναψυκτικά, κ.λπ. κέικ θα εξυπηρετούνται.

Το κόστος συμμετοχής είναι 5 ευρώ για τα μέλη και τους φοιτητές και 10 ευρώ για τα μη μέλη, που θα καταβληθεί στην είσοδο πριν από την έναρξη της συνεδρίασης.

Ανυπομονούμε να σας δούμε στις 15 Απριλίου!

BEST ευχές για το Πάσχα!

Με εκτίμηση,

για την SNAME Ελληνικού Τμήματος



Πέτρος Lalangas Κώστας Maounis

                             Πρόεδρος Γραμματέας / Ταμίας



PS: Η ένατη συνεδρίαση τεχνικού χαρακτήρα του τμήματος μας, θα λάβει χώρα στις 20 Μαΐου, όταν ο καθηγητής J. Proussalidis του ΕΜΠ, θα μιλήσει με θέμα «Μια σύνοψη Ζητήματα που σχετίζονται με Πλοίου Design από ένα σημείο Ηλεκτρολόγων Μηχανικών του View".

----------


## Natsios

Το Τμήμα Ναυτιλιακών Σπουδών του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιά διοργανώνει και φέτος το ετήσιο συνέδριο 
*Shipping Investment & Asset management Forum* με θεμα 


*The Two Sides of the Order book:*
_Shipyard - Ship owner, consequences and perspective."_


SIAMf-UniPi 2010.pdf

Είχα παρακολουθήσει το περσινό συνέδριο (ήταν η πρώτη προσπάθεια που έγινε) και οφείλω να πω οτι ήταν μια
πάρα πολύ καλή και οργανωμένη προσπάθεια

----------


## socrates13

Σου δίνουν και κάποια βεβαίωση ότι παρακολούθησες το σεμινάριο?

----------


## gvaggelas

*WISTA Hellas (Women's International Shipping & Trading Association)* will proudly host the 
*30th International WISTA Conference*with the subject:*"Achieving Sustainability - Paving the Way to Shipping Excellence"*

which will take place in Athens at the *DIVANI APOLLON PALACE & SPA*, in Vouliagmeni, _from Wednesday, 29th September, to Friday, 1st October 2010_.  
*www.wistaconference.org / athens2010@wistaconference.org*

----------


## gvaggelas

*European Conference on Shipping, Intermodalism & Ports*
-*‐
ECONSHIP 2011
“Maritime Transport: Opportunities and Threats in the post-*‐crises world”
Chios, Greece, 22-*‐24 June 2011.

More @ www.econship2011.gr

----------


## arzetlam

Καλημέρα σας,

Έχουν γίνει συζητήσεις για σεμινάρια κλπ κλπ, αλλά για το λόγο ότι είμαι ανάμεσα σε δύο, παρακαλώ πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας.

Θέλω να κάνω ένα σεμινάριο πάνω στο safety management και είμαι ανάμεσα σε DNV GL & Lloyd's Reg & BV.

Πανάκριβα και στους δύο νηογνώμονες, αλλά εάν έχετε κάνει σε κάποιον από τους δύο, κάποιο σεμινάριο, πείτε την εντύπωση σας.

π.χ. οργάνωση, εμπειρία, διάρκεια, μετράει το χαρτί εν συνεχεία στην αγορά κλπ.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Apostolos

Και οι 2 αναγνωρισμένοι, αλλα τελεταία βλέπω πως το DNV academy ειναι πολύ στα πάνω του...

----------


## arzetlam

> Και οι 2 αναγνωρισμένοι, αλλα τελεταία βλέπω πως το DNV academy ειναι πολύ στα πάνω του...



Δηλαδή?  :Smile:  δώσε μου αν θέλεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες, γιατί το λες δηλαδή αυτό.

----------


## Apostolos

Δές εδώ

http://www.gl-academy.com/en/Seminars.php

----------


## arzetlam

> Δές εδώ
> 
> http://www.gl-academy.com/en/Seminars.php



οκ σε ευχαριστώ.
Αντίστοιχα έχω δει και σε BV και Lloyds Reg, που φαίνονται εξίσου σοβαρά.

Τσουχτερές οι τιμές για Ελλάδα.

----------


## SteliosK

Mediterranean-College1.jpg
Το φως της γνώσης
σου δείχνει το δρόμο για την πιο αξιόπιστη επιλογή σπουδών
και σε βοηθά να κάνεις το επόμενο βήμα στη φοίτησή σου!
Ζήσε …το Mediterranean College για μια ημέρα!
Περισσότερα *εδώ*

----------


## Nautilia News

Meteomarine.jpg

*Σεμινάριο Σύγχρονης Ναυτικής Μετεωρολογίας*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Επιμορφωτικό σεμινάριο με θέμα "CHARTERING STRATEGIES"*

----------


## Ilias 92

Πραγματικός θησαυρός γνώσεων το σεμινάριο της Δευτέρας, αναμένουμε με ανυπομονησία Τετάρτη και Παρασκευή! 

Ακομα να πουμε ότι το Ίδρυμα Ευγενιδου διοργανώνει συνέδριο με θέμα την καριέρα στον ναυτικό- ναυτιλιακό χώρο στις 5/12. Περισσότερα εδω  http://career4sea.com/

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σεμινάριο με θέμα τις ναυλώσεις από την ELSA Greece και το HMC*

----------


## timpir

ΟΙ ΥΠΟΨΗΦΙΟΙ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΤΟΓΑΛΙΑ
Με επιτυχία ολοκληρώθηκε το ευρωπαϊκό πρόγραμμα ERASMUS+ της ειδικότητας Πλοιάρχων Εμπορικού Ναυτικού του 4ου  ΕΠΑΛ ΠΑΤΡΑΣ. Οι συμμετέχοντες μαθητές της ειδικότητας  βρέθηκαν στη Λισαβόνα της Πορτογαλίας για 16 ημέρες, όπου  ενημερώθηκαν και έκαναν πρακτική άσκηση σε ναυπηγεία, σχολές Πλοιάρχων, ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες, κλπ. πάνω σε θέματα της ειδικότητας τους.* http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/i-ypopsifii-pliarchi-stin-portogalia/*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Συμμετοχή του ALBA Graduate Business School στα Ποσειδώνια 2016*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Συμμετοχή του Τμήματος Ναυπηγών Μηχανικών (ΤΕΙ Αθήνας) στην διεθνή ναυτιλιακή έκθεση "Ποσειδώνια 2016".

ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ.pdf

----------


## Nautilia News

*Forum « ΒΙΟΜΗΧΑΝΙΑ, ΝΑΥΠΗΓΟΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗ»*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/lista-archiki...i-ke-anaptyxi/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σεμινάριο με θέμα «CHARTER TYPES»*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/sem...charter-types/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σεμινάριο με θέμα «LAYTIME CALCULATION – ARRIVED SHIP»*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/sem...-arrived-ship/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σεμινάριο με θέμα «VOYAGE ESTIMATION»*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/sem...ge-estimation/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σεμινάριο με θέμα «INT’L TRANSPORT RULES–PARAMOUNT CLAUSE»
*
Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/sem...amount-clause/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σεμινάριο με θέμα «SHIP’S MANAGEMENT & POST FIXTURE PROCEDURE»*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/sem...ure-procedure/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σεμινάριο με θέμα «WORKSHOP: A FULL FIXTURE SINGLE VOYAGE (“A-Z”)»*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/sem...ngle-voyage-z/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σεμινάριο με θέμα «WORKSHOP – HOW TO BUY A SHIP “A- Z” »*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/sem...op-buy-ship-z/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ξεκινά το Επιμορφωτικό Πρόγραμμα της HELMEPA για το 2017*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/sem...mepa-gia-2017/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σεμινάριο με θέμα «Συμμόρφωση με τον Ευρωπαϊκό Κανονισμό (ΕΕ) 2015/757 (EU MRV)» από την EMICERT*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/sem...o-tin-emicert/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σεμινάριο με θέμα «VOYAGE CHARTER PARTY NEGOTIATION»*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/sem...y-negotiation/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Εμπλουτισμένο Πρόγραμμα «e-Learning» της HELMEPA*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/ebl...g-tis-helmepa/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σεμινάριο με θέμα «LAYTIME CLAUSES – DEMUR.- COLLECT»*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/sem...demur-collect/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σεμινάριο με θέμα «VOYAGE ESTIMATION – LOSS/PROFIT CALCULATION»*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/sem...t-calculation/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σεμινάριο με θέμα «VOYAGE CHARTER AND CARGO CLAIMS»
*
Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/sem...-cargo-claims/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σεμινάριο με θέμα «MOST IMPORTANT TIME CHARTER TERMS»*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/sem...charter-terms/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σεμινάριο με θέμα «WORKSHOP: FULL TIME CHARTER FIXTURE (“A-Z”)»*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/sem...ter-fixture-z/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σεμινάριο με θέμα «BEST EMPLOYMENT»*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/semina...st-employment/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σεμινάριο με θέμα «INVEST IN SHIPPING/ IPO/STOCKS /HEDGE FUNDS»*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/%cf%83...d%ce%bc%ce%b1/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σεμινάριο με θέμα “LOADING / DISCHARGING OPERATIONS”*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/semina...ng-operations/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σεμινάριο με θέμα “TANKERS CHARTERING”*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/semina...er-chartering/ .

----------

